# Dirtbags Green Thumb, Wait?....that's A Bugger!!! -Cloned ToO Stoned-



## B. THC R+D (Apr 11, 2008)

HEY! OUT THERE IN FORUM LAND. MY FIRST JOURNAL, THE SYSTEM STILL WONT LET ME THUMB ....SO PLEASE BEAR WITH ME! MY GALLERY IS LOADED WITH THE NEEDED PIC'S SO I WILL INSERT THEM AS NEED, ONE BY ONE. THERE ARE ALOT MORE PIC'S ON SAID TOPIC'S IN GALLERY AREA, JUST CLICK THE RED 150...AND YOUR OFF TO PORN PIC LAND ....PLEASE ENJOY, ANY AND ALL COMM'S ARE WELCOME HERE AND THERE.

ME:
A 5YR CRIPLET CARDHOLDER. MY SYSTEMS AND WORKS HAVE TO KINDA RUN THEMSELFS, I JUST PERFORM MINIMUL LABOR AS THE CALANDER TELLS ME.

THE SYSTEM:
2'X2' EB AND FLOW
RES. IS 18 GAL. RUBBERMAID (FILLED WITH 12G OF TAP OVERNIGHT B4 CLONE DAY.
75F DEG. SEED MATT. UNDER RES.
SUB. PUMP AND TUBING.
TIMER OF COARSE. 3HR ON 2 HR OFF. 24/7 FOR 2WKS.
1" ROCK WOOL CUBES AND FISH TANK ROCK, 4"X4" BASKET







THE LIGHTS:
1000W MH SWITCHABLE BALLAST.
[URL="https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=14997&w=l"]

THE PLANTS:
5-NO NAME INDI, BUT SOME MONSTER KILLER SMOKE.!!!
3-WHITE WIDOW (THANK YOU NORML!)
[URL="https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=16896&w=o"]

THE NUTES:
GOLDEN GROW "GROW" 10-10-12 (1/4 STR. DOSE IN CLN. WATER.)
3 OZ FLU. PARTS A-B-C TOTAL OF 9 OZ. FLU. MIX. IN THE 12G RES.

HYGROZYME 6ML AS DIRECTED FOR CUTTINGS, I HAVE SEEN THIS CHEM/NON CHEM. DRIVE YELLOW FROM A LEAF, IN JUST A COUPLE DAYS. ITS CLAIMS ARE BIGGER AND BETTER WITH HEALTHY ZYME'S FOR THE SOIL....
I DO HAVE TO SAY IT WORKS, FOR ME...! THE DOSE IN TANK NOW IS AT 72ML IN THE 12G'S.

DIP-N-GROW WAS USED FOR CLONING PERPS. MY CLONE SUCC. IS A 100%
HAVENT LOST ONE YET, OR REALLY COME CLOSE. FINGERS CROSSED.



WELL I THINK ABOUT COVERS IT, THE GIRLS ARE ON THERE SECOND DAY AND THOSE PIC'S ARE IN THE GALLERY....PLEASE TAKE A LOOK DIRTBAG IS A PROUD DADDY AGAIN...DBB. 

2 ALL.

I HAVE NOTICED SOME TALK IN THE FORUM OF BUG ISSUES. WHEN I MOVED TO ME HOUSE, I COULD HAVE CLEAN THE GROUNDS AND GROWING ROOMS A LITTLE BETTER, I GOT A GIANT DOSE OF THRIPS, SONS-A-BITCHES.
BUT WENT TO WAR. USED THIS PRODUCT IN PAST AND MY PROBLEMS WERE GONE WITHIN HOURS...RECOM. HIGHLY ITS THE PEST STRIP IN NUTE PIC ON LEFT.

CLICK THE 150 RED GALLERY OR HERE'S A LINK TO THE BEG. OF PORN VILLE.
(PLEASE CLICK...Error AND IT WILL TAKE U., THE SERVER HATES ME....LOL.DBB.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 11, 2008)

That is a nice flood and drain and drain set up. I assume you just unscrew the pump line and hook it to a hose to chance the res, convenient. Plants look good too. VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 12, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> That is a nice flood and drain and drain set up. I assume you just unscrew the pump line and hook it to a hose to chance the res, convenient. Plants look good too. VV



THE RES. IS SO BIG, THAT I DONT HAVE TO RE-NUTE/UP IT WITHIN THE 2WKS THE BB'S ARE IN THERE. FOR THE RUN, ON THERE OWN. I WILL TURN THEM OCC. TO MAKE THEM STRAIGHTER STARTS. EVEN AFTER THERE FEEDING AND EVAP. THE RES. IS STILL PLUNTY FULL, AND WELL OVER PUMPS INTAKE.
IN THE PAST I HAVE CHANGED THE WATER AT THE WEEK MARK, BUT THIS WORKS ME OVER SO, I STOPED THIS ABOUT 2 YRS AGO. WHEN THE CLONES COME OUT THERE ROOT SYS. AT THE END OF 2WKS, HAS CLIMBED THRU THE ROCKS AND OUT THE BASKET, RUNNING ON THE FLOOR OF THE TABLE, BY ABOUT A COUPLE INCH'S. TOTAL ABOUT 3-6" ROOTS WILL BE OBTAINED THIS WAY. THEY WONT BE FEED AGAIN UNTILL THERE TRANS. TO SM. POTS FOR THAT 2WK RUN.PIC'S TO COME...DB.

FROM MY READINGS I DO SEE RE-UPPING OF THE NUTES IN THE WEEK MARK ON OTHEIR SYSTEMS, IVE TRIED. MY RESULTS ARE STILL GREAT, SO I DONT FEEL THE RE-UP IS CALLED FOR, I HAVE DONE IT BOTH WAYS, AND THIS WAY DOES WORK FOR ME, AND HAS GIVEN ME A 100% SUCC. RATE TO DATE. "FINGERS STILL CROSSED".


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, so when you do transplant you are going to ( size pots of ?) with ( strenght nutes?) for (how long?) until light cycle change. I'm guessing it not real long for vegging if you need any veg time at all? 
"Tales from The Crip" has a nice ring to it, now all you need is a picture taking Prentice, I sense a book in the making. VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Now Dont Rush The Journal, Its Coming...lol
The 6" Pot Will Be The New Home After Clone For 2wks





They Will Be Sm. Poted For 2wk. At Full Str. Nutes the pic is in the 2nd week of this.
After That Its 4-6 Wks In Veg., Monsters Do Take Some Time. This pic is right after trans. last run. this pic is just b4 topping.





The Apj. Hag5 Plant Just Spent A Week. In Veg. After The Clone To Sm. Pot. Run And That Was A 2'+ A She Gave 35g. Super Dry. Db.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 16, 2008)

LIKE I SAID IN THE BEG. IT RUNS ITSELF. I HAVE DONE NOTHING, BUT LOOK AT THEM, ALL HAVE SIGNS OF GROWTH. ROOM TEMP'S ARE IN THE MID 70'S. EVAP, AND FEEDING HAS USED ABOUT A GALL OR SO, THIS WK. ONE MORE TO GO.... THE WORK IS KILLING ME. LOL DB.

[URL="https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=17345&w=l"]
[URL="https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=17344&w=l"]

THE SERVER STILL NOT LETTING ME THUMB, SO PLEASE CLICK AND TAKE A LOOK, ALL COMM'S WELCOME HERE OR IN ME GALLERY. DB.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 16, 2008)

What's going on man? Looken good...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 17, 2008)

Just Watching The Paint Dry. Love Your Av. God I Hope Thats A Doctored Photo...lol Db. Thanx For The Shout, The Gallery Is Loaded, Roll A Phatty And Please Enjoy, Were At 154 And Climbing, In It Is The Hole Run, I Have Ben Doing The Same Plant For Years And The Pic's In The Gallery Are Pretty Much Whats To Come. Anytime


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 17, 2008)

THC!!!!!! Nice job on the set up ill be watching and Making fun of your mistakes ...haha just messing but yea bro cant wait to see were this leads you i just put my shit in 12/12 3 days ago!!  cant wait.


----------



## Earl (Apr 17, 2008)

That is a nice set up.....

What size is your pump, that runs 3 on 2 off?

That is scandalous, having plants that are never probed, oh my!

.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 17, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> THC!!!!!! Nice job on the set up ill be watching and Making fun of your mistakes ...haha just messing but yea bro cant wait to see were this leads you i just put my shit in 12/12 3 days ago!!  cant wait.



UHMMM. H/E PERMISSON FOR POSTING "DENIED" LOL HARD. DID YOU GET THE MEMO...? YOUR ALWAYS WELCOME.   BUT NOT THAT "GUY"!!! HE'S OUTA HERE.
MISTAKES....YOU'LL SMOKE A TURD I HELL FOR THAT ONE. A LITTLE NOTE TO YA! HAZYEYES, NOW.... I DONT WANT U TO GET YOUR COOKIE DOUGH ALL BUNCHED UP, THIS IS ALL IN GOOD HUMOR. MY GALLERY IS LOADED LIKE A SNIKERS AND IT SATISFIES, IF YOU SURF IT ALL, IT ALL IS PRETTY MUCH THE SAME PLANT. I HAVE BEN GROWING HER FOR ABOUT THREE MUSKETERS NOW, AND NEVER A BUTTERFINGER, ALWAYS A GREENTHUMB.
SHE RUNS HERSELF SMOOTH AS A MILKYWAY, IM A CRIPLET UP SOB, LIMBS ARE ALL IN A CRUNCH, AND I CANT TAKE THE WORK. SO I HAD A TALK WITH HER ALL ABBA ZABBA LIKE, AND SHE GETS ME...., AND WHEN SHE REACHES HER SUMMIT, I WILL DRY HER, AND BREAK OFF
A BIG HUNK AND SMOKE IT DOWN. NOW THIS MAY ALL SEEM LAFFY TAFFY TOO YOU NOW, BUT MY FRIEND IM NOT JOLLY RANCHEN AROUND HERE, THIS IS MY MEDS...NOT M&M'S. SHE FILLS THE CANNING JARS LIKE CHEESE POPCORN, HEAVY LIKE A HEATH BAR, AND DAMM WHEN SMOKED, GETS YOUR MOUTH ALL TWIX-ED UP, AND YUR BRAIN LIKE PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY.... DUDE.
FOR SLURPY....DB. 

TO ALL, FIRST DAMMMMM THAT GAVE ME THE MUNCHIES BAD, 7-11 RUN FOR SURE. THIS IS A JOURNAL YOU CAN POST IN FOOOOOOR SLURPY...
2 ALL ALLWAYS. DBB.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 17, 2008)

Some one is probing dbb's butt.... whopps I mean buds?? VVlol


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh man ThC! Reading your grow journal is AlWays a blast! KeeP it coMMing!



> God I Hope Thats A Doctored Photo...lol Db. Thanx For The Shout,


Naw, that's me man! No Ps H4ckS here My f213nd!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 18, 2008)

Earl said:


> That is a nice set up.....
> 
> What size is your pump, that runs 3 on 2 off?
> 
> ...





VictorVIcious said:


> Some one is probing dbb's butt.... whopps I mean buds?? VVlol


BUSINESS:
CANT STOP LAUGHING, MUNCHIE POST/THIS AND THEN FOOD COMA. LOL PLAN BACKFIRED ALITTLE.
FOR A SECOND I THOUGHT I WAS IN THE WRONG FORUM YEST. 2 GROWN MEN TALKING ABOUT CALIBRATING THERE PROBES IN THE RIGHT SIZE BEAKER.... AND HERE'S MY SOLUTIONS FOR THAT CALIBRATION...,"GROSS-ICKY". SO THATS WHAT YOU PERVS ARE CALLING IT NOW DAYS......TISK, TISK, SHAME. I DONT JUST WALK IN AND PROBE HER, SHE NEEDS LOVE, AND UNDERSTANDING......NOW PLEASE IN YOUR HEAD, "INSERT SONG: WOMAN IN RED" IS DANCING WITH ME, CHEEK TO CHEEK. OK YOU WITH ME NOW. I OPEN THE GROW ROOM DOOR, GREET THE HERAM, PICK THE ONE FOR THE DAY, SOMETIMES ALL 3 OR EVEN 6, YA THATS RIGHT 6. GOT ALL DAY IM A CRIPLET.... I TELL HER HOW NICE AND BIG SHE'S GETTING, AND WHAT DADDYS GONA DOO. MAYBE PET A LEAF 1ST, ALITTLE TURN, AND THEN BAMM 2 FINGERS IN HER DIRTY FOR A LITTLE STIR..... NOT JUST PROBE, PROBE, PROBE.....MAN I LOVE THAT WORD. HEHEHEHEHE!!!

PLEASURE:
EARL- VERY NICE SHUTTLE, YOU AND NASA SHOULD HOOK, AND GET REALLY SPACED. I HAVE TO READ YOUR JOURNAL AGAIN, AND THEN WILL HAVE SOME QUESTIONS, BUT FOR NOW...............!!! DIRTBAG LIKE!!!
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-ING KILLER MAHHN. YOUR NATS, I CAN HELP AND FIX THAT ISSUE IN HOURS. PROMISE!!! A LINK:

THE PEST STRIP IS THE SHT. I CANT COMPLIMANT THERE PRODUCT ENOUGH. WITHIN HOURS THE THRIPS, ANY FLYING THING.....GONE EVEN SPIDERS, NEVER HAD A MITE PROB. BUT WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE RESULTS OF IT ON THEM. MY PUMP IS AN ECO PLUS 185, 185GPH RATING. HENCE THE TRICKY NAME. I USE NO AIR STONE, THE DRAIN BACK LINE MAKES THE AIR I GUESS, RESULTS ARE 100% TO DATE, FINGER CROSSED. AND THANKS FOR THE COMP., YOUR ALWAYS WELCOME HERE. 2EARL.

MORE BUSINESS:
DO YOU KNOW THE DIFF. BETWEEN A 69 AND A 71 
THERE THE SAME, BUTT YOU PUT 2 FINGERS IN HER ASS.

THE DIFF. BETWEEN A 69 AND A 77 
YOU GET EAT MORE.

FOR VV 77-69=8 THAT'S " EAT=EIGHT " +MORE. LOL UOLE' SOB.

 TO ALL DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 18, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Oh man ThC! Reading your grow journal is AlWays a blast! KeeP it coMMing!
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, that's me man! No Ps H4ckS here My f213nd!


DUDE THERE'S NO WAY... YOU CAN TELL ME THAT THE SAND/GROUND AND FOLIGE IN THE BACKGROUND IS NOT PHOTOSHOPED, I CANT EVER GET MINE TO BLUR, JUST MY FACE.... SINCE YOU DONT WANT TO SHARE YOUR PH. SHOP TOUCHS, I GUESS I WILL LET IT GO, BUT GM. I WILL BE CHECKING UP ON U AND IF I SEE ONE THING PH. SHOPED, IMA TATTLE, HARD LIKE A PLAYGROUND SCHOOL GIRL. OH AND IM SUPPER TARTED ON PC AND SLANG 101.1 SO CAN U TRANSLATE FOR ME...NO Ps H4ckS HERE MY f213nd! PLEASE
 DB. ALL WELCOME JUST BRING THE


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 18, 2008)

LOL, right on THC! Yea man, that ain't me - LOL! 

Umm, I was a little drunk and really stoned when I said that, so excuse my tarDneSS. 

NO Ps H4ckS HERE MY f213nd! = no photoshop hacks here my friend!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 18, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> LOL, right on THC! Yea man, that ain't me - LOL!
> 
> Umm, I was a little drunk and really stoned when I said that, so excuse my tarDneSS.
> 
> NO Ps H4ckS HERE MY f213nd! = no photoshop hacks here my friend!


 

THATS TO BAD. I BET THAT GUY CAN EAT THE KITTY!!!  HIS DENTIST MUST OWN SOME LAND....LOL IF I WAS AS HOT AS THAT GUY, AND IM SECURE ENOUGH IN THE MAN HOOD TO SAY THAT, I WOULD JUST PUT MY MUG UP THERE FOR THE AV. BUT THIS ISN'T "HIT IN FACE WITH SHUVLE" FORUM, I AM A MEMBER THERE 2, WITH ELITE STATIS AND 
THEY LET ME THUMB PIC'S.....LOL ADMIN. IM BEGGING NOW,,, THERE U HAPPY, A BEGGING CRIPLET.
ADICA, ADICA, INDACA,.........DB. L-INGMOA, WAY TO FUN.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 18, 2008)

LMFAO! Dude you crack me up...Hows the grow going?






My bad man, thought that might make you laugh....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 18, 2008)

Dude My Wife Wasn't Spose To Release That. And No Thumbing Pic's In My Journal, I Cant So No-one Can Shame. Gm Shame. You Better Edit. Or Pay The Royalties. Dbb. Lol Hard 
ONE HELL OF A BORING UPDATE TOM ARROW, MORN.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 19, 2008)

WERE AT A WK AND 3DYS AND I HAVE DONE NOTHING BUT PICK A LITTLE ROCK OUT, THAT FELL FROM THE BASKET. I ALMOST FEEL GUILT WATCHING SOME OTHIER JOURNS. AND THE EFFORT BEING PUT OUT... MUCH REPS TO THEM, AND THERE SYSTEMS, SHE MAKES U SLAVE FOR HER.

THE FAN ALWAYS RUNS IN THE GROW ROOM, AND THE TEMPS IN WINTER REMAIN IN THE MID 70'S AND DONT PUT UP A FIGHT. THE BB'S RES. IS SITTING ON A SEED MATT. AT A 75 DEG.F SETTING. THE TANK GULPS BUBBLES EVERY COUPLE MINS. SOME TIME ITS CONSTANT. DONT REALY KNOW WHAT ELSE TO SAY, BUT BORING. HUH.!!! THE RUN OF PIC'S PLEASE CLICK, AND ALL QUESTIONS ARE WELCOME HERE AND IN THE GALLERY.





















THATS IT... BORING HUH!!! LOL. DB.


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 19, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> UHMMM. H/E PERMISSON FOR POSTING "DENIED" LOL HARD. DID YOU GET THE MEMO...? YOUR ALWAYS WELCOME.   BUT NOT THAT "GUY"!!! HE'S OUTA HERE.
> MISTAKES....YOU'LL SMOKE A TURD I HELL FOR THAT ONE. A LITTLE NOTE TO YA! HAZYEYES, NOW.... I DONT WANT U TO GET YOUR COOKIE DOUGH ALL BUNCHED UP, THIS IS ALL IN GOOD HUMOR. MY GALLERY IS LOADED LIKE A SNIKERS AND IT SATISFIES, IF YOU SURF IT ALL, IT ALL IS PRETTY MUCH THE SAME PLANT. I HAVE BEN GROWING HER FOR ABOUT THREE MUSKETERS NOW, AND NEVER A BUTTERFINGER, ALWAYS A GREENTHUMB.
> SHE RUNS HERSELF SMOOTH AS A MILKYWAY, IM A CRIPLET UP SOB, LIMBS ARE ALL IN A CRUNCH, AND I CANT TAKE THE WORK. SO I HAD A TALK WITH HER ALL ABBA ZABBA LIKE, AND SHE GETS ME...., AND WHEN SHE REACHES HER SUMMIT, I WILL DRY HER, AND BREAK OFF
> A BIG HUNK AND SMOKE IT DOWN. NOW THIS MAY ALL SEEM LAFFY TAFFY TOO YOU NOW, BUT MY FRIEND IM NOT JOLLY RANCHEN AROUND HERE, THIS IS MY MEDS...NOT M&M'S. SHE FILLS THE CANNING JARS LIKE CHEESE POPCORN, HEAVY LIKE A HEATH BAR, AND DAMM WHEN SMOKED, GETS YOUR MOUTH ALL TWIX-ED UP, AND YUR BRAIN LIKE PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY.... DUDE.
> ...


HAHA MAN I REALY CANT COME UP WITH ANY THING TO SAY TO THAT BUT U MISSED..... GIVE ME A BREAK GIVE ME A BREAK GIVE ME A BREAK OF THAT KIT KAT BAR,,

MMMM TASTY


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 19, 2008)

[/quote]

THOSE AIR BASKETS ARE GREAT EVEN FOR SOIL GROWERS I WANTED TO BUY SOME FOR MY GROW BUT NEXT TIME I WILL, I HAVE SEEN SOIL GROWERS DO IT WITH GOOD RESULTS BECAUSE OF MORE ARE FLOW TO THE ROOTS
BUT I GUESS U ARE A HYDRO GROWER SO ITS STANDARD FOR YOU.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 19, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


>


THOSE AIR BASKETS ARE GREAT EVEN FOR SOIL GROWERS I WANTED TO BUY SOME FOR MY GROW BUT NEXT TIME I WILL, I HAVE SEEN SOIL GROWERS DO IT WITH GOOD RESULTS BECAUSE OF MORE ARE FLOW TO THE ROOTS
BUT I GUESS U ARE A HYDRO GROWER SO ITS STANDARD FOR YOU.[/quote]

NO I GROW IN DIRT JUST THE EB AND FLOW FOR CLONEING PERPS. WHEN I WAS TAUGHT TO CLONE, THE LADY JUST LAID ALL THAT ROCK IN THE TABLE, HELLA MESS TO CLEAN AND NOISE,,, SO I GOT TO THINKING AND CAME UP WITH WHAT U SEE. WAY EASIER TO CLEAN AND MESS WITH DURING THE 2WKS, BUT I STILL DONT TOUCH EM. I CHECKED THE PH TODAY WITH A DRIP TESTER NOT A PROBER HERE... IT WAS 8.0, I KNOW THIS IS OFF SO LETS HEAR IT EVERYONE. DB.


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 19, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> THOSE AIR BASKETS ARE GREAT EVEN FOR SOIL GROWERS I WANTED TO BUY SOME FOR MY GROW BUT NEXT TIME I WILL, I HAVE SEEN SOIL GROWERS DO IT WITH GOOD RESULTS BECAUSE OF MORE ARE FLOW TO THE ROOTS
> BUT I GUESS U ARE A HYDRO GROWER SO ITS STANDARD FOR YOU.


NO I GROW IN DIRT JUST THE EB AND FLOW FOR CLONEING PERPS. WHEN I WAS TAUGHT TO CLONE, THE LADY JUST LAID ALL THAT ROCK IN THE TABLE, HELLA MESS TO CLEAN AND NOISE,,, SO I GOT TO THINKING AND CAME UP WITH WHAT U SEE. WAY EASIER TO CLEAN AND MESS WITH DURING THE 2WKS, BUT I STILL DONT TOUCH EM. I CHECKED THE PH TODAY WITH A DRIP TESTER NOT A PROBER HERE... IT WAS 8.0, I KNOW THIS IS OFF SO LETS HEAR IT EVERYONE. DB.[/quote]

O SHIT THC U WANA RACE TO THE HYDRO STORE AND GET WHAT U NEED ILL USE A SCOOTER AND WE WILL SLAP A LIL MOTOR ON YOUR WHEELCAIR ..IT WILL BE LIKE THE NEW MODEL OF HOT WHEELZZ


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 19, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> NO I GROW IN DIRT JUST THE EB AND FLOW FOR CLONEING PERPS. WHEN I WAS TAUGHT TO CLONE, THE LADY JUST LAID ALL THAT ROCK IN THE TABLE, HELLA MESS TO CLEAN AND NOISE,,, SO I GOT TO THINKING AND CAME UP WITH WHAT U SEE. WAY EASIER TO CLEAN AND MESS WITH DURING THE 2WKS, BUT I STILL DONT TOUCH EM. I CHECKED THE PH TODAY WITH A DRIP TESTER NOT A PROBER HERE... IT WAS 8.0, I KNOW THIS IS OFF SO LETS HEAR IT EVERYONE. DB.


O SHIT THC U WANA RACE TO THE HYDRO STORE AND GET WHAT U NEED ILL USE A SCOOTER AND WE WILL SLAP A LIL MOTOR ON YOUR WHEELCAIR ..IT WILL BE LIKE THE NEW MODEL OF HOT WHEELZZ[/quote]

IM ALREADY HOOKED THE INS COMPANY HANDED ME A 5GRAND ELEC. ABOUT A COUPLE MTHS AGO... HYDRO LOOKS TEMPTING BUT IF NOT KEPT SUPPER CLEAN, YUR SHT. DIES....A LITTLE SCARY FOR ME...DB.
IVE BEEN THINKING OF A WAY TO INCORP THE CHAIR INTO THE GALLERY, IT IS OR HAS ONE HELL OF A CANDLE APPLE PAINT JOB. THE LIKES OF WITCH CARS WOULD BE JEOLOUS. LOL...
LMAO THE 1ST TIME I HIT THE HORN,, IT SOUNDS LIKE A WATCH ALARM, ITS SAD...


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 19, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


>





> THOSE AIR BASKETS ARE GREAT EVEN FOR SOIL GROWERS I WANTED TO BUY SOME FOR MY GROW BUT NEXT TIME I WILL, I HAVE SEEN SOIL GROWERS DO IT WITH GOOD RESULTS BECAUSE OF MORE ARE FLOW TO THE ROOTS
> BUT I GUESS U ARE A HYDRO GROWER SO ITS STANDARD FOR YOU.


Yea, I was wondering the same thing. Definitely seems like you will get great air flow to the roots.


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 20, 2008)

So THC u think you are going to use some juice again later on in flowering like last time


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 20, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> So THC u think you are going to use some juice again later on in flowering like last time


APPLEJUICE HAG5, DAMMM THUMB PICS... SHE IS RUNNING AND DOING GOOD,, BUT I WENT WITH A CUP OF APJ, EVERY OTHIER WATERING KINDA LIKE WE TALKED, SHE DID OK AND THEN BURNT, I WOULD GUESS THE "K" OF THE APJ AND NUTES SHE WAS GETTING WERE TO MUCH. BUT SHE HAS BEEN FLUSHED AND IS BOUNCING BACK IN HER 4 WK OF BLM.... IF I COULD THUMB I WOULD BLOW THE ROOF OFF RIU, I COULD BE RUNNING ABOUT 4 DIFF. JOURNALS RIGHT NOW. BUT I REALLY WANT TO DO IT RIGHT. POTROAST HELPED ME THIS MORNING, BUT TO NO LUCK......DAMMMM THUMB HERE'S MY FINGER. LOL DB. BEING VERY PATIENT...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 20, 2008)

Too Apj Hag4, Just Finished Her The Othier Day..."taps In The Distance."
She Would Get U Sooo High, Your Cheecks Felt Heavy, Wheeled Myself In The Othier Day To Ask The Wife A Question, And Noticed This, As She Turned Around To Laugh At Me. Her Eyes Were Just As Red.....lol Db.


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 20, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Too Apj Hag4, Just Finished Her The Othier Day..."taps In The Distance."
> She Would Get U Sooo High, Your Cheecks Felt Heavy, Wheeled Myself In The Othier Day To Ask The Wife A Question, And Noticed This, As She Turned Around To Laugh At Me. Her Eyes Were Just As Red.....lol Db.


HAHAHAHAHA HAHAA


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok here goes, this is a test to see if we can help dirt bag with his problem.
I can't attach your file from my computer, let me try one more thing. VV


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 21, 2008)

THC, you still haven't gotten that picture thing under wraps? You try tinypic.com?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 21, 2008)

Even the ones that say they are the right size won't load. I have no idea, let potroat know we tried. VV


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 21, 2008)

What's the issue here? Is it saying the files are too big or not the right format? What's the file extension?


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 21, 2008)

A THC this is how i do it works great upload your photos to photobucket.com 
then direct link them and click on Manage attachments in RIU and past the direct link to the upload url space.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 21, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> What's the issue here? Is it saying the files are too big or not the right format? What's the file extension?


 He sent pictures to me as attachments to an email. I can open them and look at them, even the one that says it 800 won't load, Its a jpeg file. VV


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 22, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> He sent pictures to me as attachments to an email. I can open them and look at them, even the one that says it 800 won't load, Its a jpeg file. VV



Hmmm, does it give you some type of error when you try and load them? What browser are you guys using? I suggest maybe try loading in FireFox.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 22, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Hmmm, does it give you some type of error when you try and load them? What browser are you guys using? I suggest maybe try loading in FireFox.


The fact that you know what to sugggest means you know more than I do, I got laughed at in chat cause I don't know google. Yes I got an error message telling me the website was not available when I tried to upload in the manage attachments browser window. One of them tells me the size is right, both of them tell me they are 2592X1944, which is probably some oversize problem. I do not know how to fix that problem. I may be something a computer type person, and I am obviusly not one of those, could fix in a few minutes. 
I thought this might eliminate db's computer and browser as possiblities. Since I have uploaded a picture or two from mine, I saved his to my desk top, Renamed one and tried to upload, no dice. Tried the other one still nothing. That covers all of my computer knowledge, your turn. VV


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 22, 2008)

Love that candy bar shit,that was great,you need to copy write it. nice plants.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 22, 2008)

> Yes I got an error message telling me the website was not available when I tried to upload in the manage attachments browser window.


Ok, bear with me here. I don't use this website to manage my pictures so I'm not really sure of the process. So when you go to upload the image from your end, you get the "website was not available" error? Like a 404 error?

HTTP 404 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Must be the image server or the image is too big. I mean, if it were the right size, it should have worked for the both of you. It's probably timing out because of the file size.

I suggest uploading them to tinypic.com. This will allow you to resize the images, then past the code into the form. Image will then appear.

Something like this:







If that were an actual image location, the photo would show up something like this.









> I got laughed at in chat cause I don't know google.


HAH, that's ok man, but remember, Google knows all....

Also, you guys can send me the pics and I'll see what I can come up with. Good luck!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 23, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Ok, bear with me here. I don't use this website to manage my pictures so I'm not really sure of the process. So when you go to upload the image from your end, you get the "website was not available" error? Like a 404 error?
> 
> HTTP 404 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


YOUR THE MAN, GREEN. BUSTEN YOUR CHOPS...... A PLANT PIC. COME ON IS THAT YOUR MOMS, DOES SHE KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING WITH IT....
LOL. HA, BRO IM IN THE MIDDLE OF HARVISTING A PND. AND THE BITCHES REALLY WORK ME OVER, I WILL BE SOMEWHAT MIA. THIS WEEK BUT THE PICS FOR YA GUYS WILL BE WORTH FIXING THE ISSUE. DAMMMMM
DADDY LIKE. A TEASER. IN GALLERY. AND IF THAT WAS NOT ENOUGH THE BB'S NEED TO BE TAKEN OUT OF THE TABLE, ITS CHANGE OVER TIME FOR THIS CRIPLET. WHEN I GET BACK IF U WANT I WILL JUST GIVE THE CODES FOR USING ME, AND U CAN LOG ON AS ME, IF THAT WILL HELP....
BUT NO WHEELCHAIR.... I MEEN IT. U MUST CRAWL LIKE THE DIRTBAG. DB.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 23, 2008)

LMFAO, dude you crack me up every time I read your posts! Eww, a pound of nugs, yea that is a fucken task!

Anyways, I can do whatever you need me to man! Stay crippled!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 23, 2008)

Thats "criplet", Porsche Has "cabrolet" Im Taken Criplet. Sht, The Elec. Chair Has One Of The Best Candy Appl. Paint Jobs Ive Ever Seen. Do They Make A Dirty Version Of That Emb. Because Ima Phucker. Db.  Peace To Grnman.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 23, 2008)

What you know about dat candy red paint job criplet?

Here's what you need bro....








Now that's rollen large...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 23, 2008)

That Is Phucking Sweeeeeeet. Hey Guys Go To Opera,s Big Give, And Tell Her You All Know This Pain In The Ass- Dirtbag, That Never Stops, But Is Real Ugly,,, And Criplet Ppl. Are Icky.... Come On What Ya Say Ha......db. Wants That.
Santa If Your Reading This, Ive Been Real Naughty, Just Ask Around.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 23, 2008)

Thats quite a chariot there. Lmao VV


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 23, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Thats quite a chariot there. Lmao VV


Yea, I'm trying to get dirtbag to roll in style!

C'mon criplet!



BTW...what's the status of your issue? The damn pics loading yet? Let me try that shit out man...

Here ya go DB..here's another mod..








DON'T DO IT DIRTBAG! IT'S NOT WORTH IT MAN! JUST THINK OF ALL THE NUGS YOU WILL SOON BE SMOKING!







Hahaha, I can't wait to see that pound man. I bet it looks yummy!


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 24, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> !


i could see THC doing shit like this.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 24, 2008)

My stomach hurts red neck .....VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 24, 2008)

I CANT STOP LAUGHING. NO MERCY LOVE IT  ITS ALL GETTING PRINTED AND GOING ON THE GROW ROOMS WALLS.

THE ONE PIC OF ME AND DIRTBAG, WAS AT THE SPECIAL OLYMPICS LAST YEAR, WE TOOK THIRD... IN THE LONG JUMP. 

I GO SEE "THE DOC" ON MONDAY, I WILL BE IN ALL YOUR GROW ROOMS IN SPIRIT....KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED FOR ME, THAT I GET TO KEEP ALL OF MINE. LOL DB.  ALLWAYS ABLE-BODIED BASTARDS.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm ready to see some pics...


----------



## Earl (Apr 25, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> I'm ready to see some pics...


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 26, 2008)

What's up dirtbag? Send me those pics and I can help out. If not, I'll post a step by step guide I suppose to help you out.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 26, 2008)

Just Loaded The Gallery With Some Of The Requested Pics. The Crazy Ones Still Coming. These Pic's Are Of The Harv. Im In The Middle Of And Not The Clones, Witch Are Needing To Be Transed But Are Doing Fine, Still Have Done Nothing But Look At, For 2wks And 5days, No Yellowing, And There Is Now Roots All Over The Table Floor. I Have Been Taking Pics Of This And Will Be Coming With An Update And A Finish Post For The Cloning Protion Of This Show. And We Will Be Moving On To The 2wk Run In 6" Posts Trans Protion Of This Show. Pics For This Coming As Well. And Please Rem. I Hang, "no Off. Db. " With A Retard That Slows Me Down....lol CRIPLET. 

JUST CLICK THE GALLERY RED #'S AND YUR OFF, TO PORN VILLE.

GRNMAN, YES PLS A 123 FOR STUPID....LOL

AND, EARL.... VERY NICE TO SEE YOU. CANT GET LADDER PIC OUT OF MY HEAD SHE'S AS BIG AS YOU DAMMMMMM. ALWAYS  HERE. HOOD OVER FACE TOP OF LADDER TAKEING PIC'S, THANK THE G'MAN WE DIDN'T HAVE TO TELL THIS TO THE AMB. DRIVER. LMAO. DB.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok, there are a couple way we can go about doing this. Do you want to be able to manage these pics after you upload them to the site I'm going to suggest? If yes, then I'll need you to do somethings for me.

If not, then we can start from here.

1. Go to TinyPic - Share the Experience!&#8482;.
2. After you go to this site, you will see a the place to manage your uploads. Follow figure 1 and figure 2 for instructions on how to do this.

*Figure 1
*







*Figure 2
*







Now you're cooking with gas criplet. I wouldn't have done this shit for anyone else. For managing your pics on a database like Photobucket, let me know if that's what you want to do.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 26, 2008)

Ill Give It A Try Today And Tonight The Little One Has Woken Up And Its Play Time.... U Do Know I Have A 2yr Boy. ??? He's The Production Manager. Off For Now But Will Get On This Asap. Thnks Grnman Db. 
Check The Gallery More Teasers Mister. The Rest An Explosion Of Trich's If This Tinypic Works, Im Sure It Will !!!!!!!!!!!!! For Now.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 26, 2008)

Grnman, Could This Prob. Be A Sizing Issue In My Cam And Pc. There Both The High End Sht. The Pc Is For Editing Movies And The Cam Is Damm Near The Same There Pixle Counts Are Crazy... Could I Resize And Then Try To Thumb. From My Pc. A Question. Your Thoughts. Db.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 26, 2008)

You on a mac? 

OK, upload to tiny pic using the resize option, then copy and paste the code into the forum. This will display the resized pic. Then, right click on that and save it to your desktop or something - if your on windows

Now you will have the resized image that should upload to rollitup.

Do all that if you don't know how to resize using your programs.

What's the dimensions on the pics? 1200x1024? Not sure if that's right, just an example.

If it's a high end camera, the resolution on those fuckers is probably pretty big, thus making the file size big. What's the file size? What kinda camera?


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 26, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Ok, there are a couple way we can go about doing this. Do you want to be able to manage these pics after you upload them to the site I'm going to suggest? If yes, then I'll need you to do somethings for me.
> 
> If not, then we can start from here.
> 
> ...


 

Hey GrnMan - Thanks for the link to TinyPic, I hope they don't delete any of my pictures like PhotoBucket does sometimes. I made my profile private, due to the fact that most pictures are of my (and other peoples) grow.

Have you been using them for a while? Have they ever removed any pics due to content or given you this message "Image or video violates our terms of service" on any of your files?

Thanks again, I rep'ed ya!

Widow


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 27, 2008)

HEY GRNMAN THANKS FOR THE RED POINTERS, JUST NOTICED, THAT WAS U. DB. IMPRESSED. PC- HP PAV 6130 ROCKET. CAM STILL IN GARAGE. NEXT POST.
HANDS ARE KILLING ME, BRUSES ON LEGS...TYPING STILL OOOOOUCHE, SO I STARTED TYPING WITH A STICK IN MOUTH, VERY UNPRODUCTIVE... AND SLOW.......... SO I ASKED DIRTBAG IF HE'ED MINE TYPING THIS ONE SAID SURE, HJ9P Q35V78N O'[3W46MUYJ'3TKAEH[8IO3K9OJKGMSDKLPMGVBOAR4THJ6S41UIE58IFUIKDJ(*&^%*%$#$#%&^*&)(
OK BAD IDEA......"AS DIRTBAG GRABBS CRIPLET BY THE BACK OF HIS HEAD AND PROCEEDS TO TYPE THIS IN." LOL, NOSE HURTS NOW AS WELL. .............

ILL POST A COUPLE MORE PIC'S IN GALLERY NOW FOR THE WHORES OUT THERE, WE KNOW HOW YOU ARE, PORN ADDICTS LOCAL 420 
 A LINK FOR ONE THE COUPLE MORE IN GALLERY.


BACK ON AFTER CLONES IN MORN. THE GIRLS ARE COMING OUT. STILL DONE NOTHING, AND THERE VERY NICE. DB.

THE PIC'S ARE GOING TO BE WORTH THE PATIENCE,


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 27, 2008)

No problemo man! Always here to help out ANY way I can.....

Until next time!

BTW...I love this illustration..did you do that?


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 27, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> No problemo man! Always here to help out ANY way I can.....
> 
> Until next time!
> 
> BTW...I love this illustration..did you do that?


haha 

am going to start giving people lil baby sprouts from now on, for birthdays a such haha sound like a good gift to me.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 28, 2008)

Vv Was Teaching His To Write In The Beg. Of His Journal. I Got Jealous And Gave Mine Some Colors, And The Little Bitch Put Out A Distress Call.... Well She Is Young, And Didn't Know The Othiers Were Friendlees, I Talked With Her And Now She Gets It And Is The Bigest Girl In Her Class Now....db.

Her Story Is Funny, The Bro In Law Thru Her At Me, And She Lived Under My Lazyboy For A Wk. Almost Got Vac. Up, Never Grown Anything From Seed B4 Ever. So Germed Her, And She Took, Really Surped, Re-read Vv's Journ. And Pm Him A Few, And Bang. And New Pic Coming Of Her, She Is Sitting With The Clones Now, They Were Taken Out This Morn. Roots Were Crazy, They All Set In The Table For 2wk 5dys And I Did Nothing. Still At 100% Coming From This Sys. 
Thanks For The Post Of Me Pic. What Did U Have To Do, To Achieve This.???
The One Rite Next To This One In The Gall. The "hand" Came Out One Morn. And The Monsters Had Reached Over, Had To Get The Pic, They Were Not Even Close At Bedt. That Night. Lmao. Db.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 28, 2008)

A SHOT OF THE CLONES A LITTLE B4 THE 2WK MARK. DB. 
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.  !!!





WELL SEE GRNMAN. NO IMG SHOWING YET HERE ON TEXT BOARD. BUT THIS MAY BE DIFF. HOLY SHIT. IM TEARING UP...............
IM NOT GAY SO HAVE THE GIRL FRIEND GIVE YA A BJ TELL HER I SAID ITS OK WITH ME. LOL BRO. THE NEXT THING. HOW DO I GIVE YOU REPS LIKE U HAVE GIVEN ME. DUH. LAST TIME. HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE!
A PIC. LALALALALALALALLALAALLALALALALALALA 
WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


A FLOOD IS COMING...............THE SEA OF GREEN
PUT ON YOUR WADDERS THE BEAST HAS BEEN UNLEASHED............ DIRTBAG.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 28, 2008)

man those clones look great. My cutting are just starting to root, that flood and drain must be working well, applause is in order, how do you do that one grnman? VV


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

Those clones really do look nice and happy. What lighting do you have them under?


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 28, 2008)

What's up DB? I'm about to add my new pics to my journal. You guys check it out when you get a chance.

So you got the tiny pic thing working?

YOU TO VV...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 28, 2008)

VV, HAVE U STOPPED TEACHING YOURS.... WHEN I WAS HARV-ING, I KEPT HEARING THIS LAUGHTER, THOUGHT IT WAS THE KIDS THAT LIVE BEHIND ME.........................





NO ITS THE GIRLS, READY TO COME OUT.....






THERE SO PLAYFULL, DIRTBAG IS LAUGHING ALMOST GIGGLE-LY-LY 
JUST GETTING STARTED THE PC IS LOADED FOR THIS, BEEN TAKING PIC'S THE HOLE TIME, JUST WAITING. NEED TO LOAD THE LATEST ON THE PC. AND MORE COMMING. DB. 
A THANKS TO VV.
A THANKS TO GRNMAN
DIRTBAG AINT DONE WITH U 2


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 28, 2008)

What's going on there THC! I see you got some new pics up. I love those little floatie toys you got in there - LMAO! My girlfriend loves them to...

Those are some good looking clones there my friend. Where did you clip those from? You going to show us the mother?

Don't keep them hostage..let them go!

BTW..how cool is this:







He's going to take that home and smoke it....what'cha think??


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 28, 2008)

????? Btw, Duh School Me Bro. Wtf, Explain This Pic....db.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 28, 2008)

BTW = by the way...you knew that right? I'm stoned...

That's my mom...hahaha...

no..j/k... I just thought the pic was cool..


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 28, 2008)

SHT. WISH I WOULDN'T HAVE GONE THERE. LETS HEAR IT FOR SOME'MORES. DAMMM STONNER MUNCHIE FOOD.

THE IMFAMOUS LEVEL, ORANGE AINT LOSEN THAT, CAN IT BE SEEN IN THESE PICKS. 








ONE MORE FOR YA,






I HAVE DONE NOTHING TO THESE PLANTS THEY ARE SITING UNDER, OR ACROSS FROM A 1000W MH IN A REFLECTOR. 

JUST PLAYING WITH SIZES. THE BIGGER THE BETTER.  YOUR THOUGHTS.

DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 28, 2008)

That's Your Mom,,,,,,wtf Hit Your Journal With This Pic And Story. Bro...
Everyone Is Smiling, Its Gota Be Told. Db.


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 28, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> SHT. WISH I WOULDN'T HAVE GONE THERE. LETS HEAR IT FOR SOME'MORES. DAMMM STONNER MUNCHIE FOOD.
> 
> THE IMFAMOUS LEVEL, ORANGE AINT LOSEN THAT, CAN IT BE SEEN IN THESE PICKS.
> 
> ...


Clones look great man.

did they root yet??


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 29, 2008)

Hell yeah they are rooted. VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 29, 2008)

HEY OUT THERE THE WIFE HAS TO WORK ALL DAY SO IMA BE OFF, ON 2NT.
WORKING ON A FRESH START, POST AND A WRAP OF CLONEING FOR THIS SECTION, SO HERE'S ALITTLE PORN, FOR YA!
INFO AND PIC'S COMING FOR NEXT POST. THESE ARE AT 2WK. 5 DAYS.
NOTHING. DONE.!!! THAT LATER. DB.













FOR NOW ENJOY, STILL JUST GETTING STARTED..... HARD HAT AREA.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 29, 2008)

Class is in session, I wasn't notified. oh, I was notified, never mind carry on dirtbag, I have my seat reserved. VV


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice roots my main man, nice roots 


jk- you know they say when one loses one ablity to do somthing like -blindness, deaf, the ability to feel, or walking; you gain in other areas --- for you your green thumb went up 10 point!!!!

haha that was a bad joke...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 29, 2008)

Never A Bad Joke, Smoke Alittle More, Let Them Come, And Then Be Vicious. Lol, Ole' Lady Is Off Tom Arrow So Ima Be On All Day Working It Like A Cheap Whore That Gives It Away. Hehehehehehe!!!! Love This Pic. Sht. Finally Db.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 29, 2008)

TO GET U THRU THE NIGHT. ON ALLDAY TOM ARROW. HERE YA GO.
CLONE IN THE MORN. WORKING UP TO HARV. COMING ASAP. REOSTAT ON HIGH.!!!.................... DB.












HOPE U ENJOY, SEEYA TOM ARROW. WHEN I GO,,,,,, I WANA BE THERE.!!!
REMEMBER.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 29, 2008)

Mad props to you THC! That's some yummy looken shit you got there! What strain is that again?

Hey DB, my bitches are wigglen man...big time...


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 30, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> TO GET U THRU THE NIGHT. ON ALLDAY TOM ARROW. HERE YA GO.
> CLONE IN THE MORN. WORKING UP TO HARV. COMING ASAP. REOSTAT ON HIGH.!!!.................... DB.
> 
> 
> ...


All i have to say is

nice nice is that the applejuice delight by any chance??


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 30, 2008)

Ive Been Told Its Northern Lights, But The Criplet Co-op, Did Not Keep The Ops Clean, And Record Keeping Sucked. So This Is Just A Guess. Have Never Really Researched Her, I Should!!! Db.

The Hag5 Appj. Exp Is Coming And Is Running In Her 5WK Now. Its Guna Be A Good Thread. Exp Somthing To Talk About, I Burnt Her And Recovered, Now She's Acting Strange, To The Plus, The Trich's On Her For Age Is Noticable.

Db.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 30, 2008)

BECAUSE I CAN......................REWIND: (*^^$&%$#*^&*&*^&$^%$#)

ITS TIME TO CLONE, AND I KEEP NO MOTHER. CLONE OF A CLONE OF A CLONE. GENARATION OF THIS IN MID 20'S, SOME LEAF DEFORMATIES, BUT THIS IS STOPING AND HAS NOT BEEN PRESENT THE LAST COUPLE TIMES. 

MY STOCK: POSS. NORTHERN LIGHTS (BAD RECORD KEEPING), NOT ME.
WHITE WIDOW (THNK U NORML.)






MORE OF THIS,






THEN ITS LIMB TIME AND A CLEAN UP FOR CHANGE OVER.






WHATS LEFT.






THE SMALLER BRANCHES WERE LIMBED AND USED FOR CLONING THE REMAINDER, DISPOSED OF. WERE SITTING IN THE 4-5 WK OF GROW.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Are those holes in the rubber maid tub? Did you make them yourself?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 30, 2008)

REWIND NOT SO FAR BACK............

SETTING UP FOR CLONING:

SEED MATT, 75 DEG. F. 10$, TIMMER 12$









EB AND FLOW 2'X2' TABLE 30$. TUBING, FITTINGS 10$, AND SUB. PUMP. (ECO 185GPH) 9$, RUBBERMAIN 18G "ROUGHNECK" 7$.

TUB WITH PUMP INSIDE.









THE SYSTEM TOGETHER. THE SYSTEM RUNNING...24HRS B4 CLONES, TAP WATER. NO RO SYSTEM HERE.











THE NUTES. GOLDEN GROW "GROW" AND HYGROZYME FOR NOW. THE RES. 12GALL. TAP 24HR. SET. FOR TEMP. AND CHEM. EVAP. 1/4 STR. NUTE-ING, HERE, SO THATS 3 OZ OF A-B-C "THERE SYSTEM" TOTAL 6 OZ FLU. AND I WENT WITH 80 ML'S OF HYGRO., MORE THAN LABEL BY 10ML A MISTAKE, BUT RESULTS WERE GREAT SO THERE'S THE FORMULA. THIS IS PUT IN WATER RITE B4 CLONING.... THAT TOM ARROW, MORN.

REV, REV. THAT'S THE LITTLE BUS. AND WERE OFF. DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 30, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Are those holes in the rubber maid tub? Did you make them yourself?


YES, I HAD TO. RUBBERMAID HATE'S CRIPLETS. 12GAL. RUBBERMAIN RUOUGHNECK. (3 PER LONG SIDE, 2 PER SHRT. AND 5 IN PATTERN, IN BOTTOM). LID IS DRAIN PAN. KEEPS ME FROM HAVING TO WATER SO OFTEN. DB.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 30, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> YES, I HAD TO. RUBBERMAID HATE'S CRIPLETS. 12GAL. RUBBERMAIN RUOUGHNECK. (3 PER LONG SIDE, 2 PER SHRT. AND 5 IN PATTERN, IN BOTTOM). LID IS DRAIN PAN. KEEPS ME FROM HAVING TO WATER SO OFTEN. DB.


Ahhh, I see, so that's not something that will allow air to get to the roots? I need to go back and look at your setup...

Looks real legit man!!

Thanks for helping me out with my problem THC! Your the shit, no matter what your wife says!!

HAHAHAHA


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 30, 2008)

I LIKE THE KEEP THE PACK WELL FED. BUT STILL HUNGRY. DB.







TILL THE MORN. PIC JUST SITTING THERE, LAST HARV. HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 30, 2008)

Are you having fun yet, Thanx for the picture we like pictures, a picture is like a thousand words and now you can put them in the thread, holy shit batman. I find it so hard to trim all that flowering material off, I am working on it though, VV


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Dirtbag must be waaay old. Prolly like my grandpa... He goes to bed too early....

Criplet...YoU AWAKE bro??


( o Y o )


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 30, 2008)

haha yes he does


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 1, 2008)

Are U Little Wipper Snappers Mocking The 4pm $3.95 All U Can Eat Prime Rib And Country Fried Steak Dinner Buffet, At The Country Kitchen. Shame. Db.
Lmao.

On 2nt. With Cloning. And The Days Porn, For The Pack!!!


----------



## HazyEyes (May 1, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Are U Little Wipper Snappers Mocking The 4pm $3.95 All U Can Eat Prime Rib And Country Fried Steak Dinner Buffet, At The Country Kitchen. Shame. Db.
> Lmao.
> 
> On 2nt. With Cloning. And The Days Porn, For The Pack!!!


WoW that sounds realy good righ now


----------



## GrnMan (May 1, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> WoW that sounds realy good righ now



LOL, exactly the same thing I was thinking...MMMM...with some mashed potatoes....MMMM....and gravy..MMMM...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 1, 2008)

OK WERE ALMOST CAUGHT UP, REWIND A LITTLE BIT........

CLONING WITH DIRTBAG...

THE DOC'S TABLE, AND WORKS.
NET BASKETS ABOUT A BUCK, FISH TANK ROCK 12$ FOR ALOT, REUSABLE.
SM ROCK WOOL CUBES 9$ FOR 30 OR SO, 1"X1". RAZOR BLADE, ALCH. ALL THERE, FOR STERILIZING. NOT SHWN.










I ALWAYS THOUGHT CLONING WAS THIS BIG, THING. IT IS EASY FOR ME. LOP A LIMB, CHECK THE TOP FOR A COUPLE GOOD NODE SECTIONS, CUT AT A CLEAN 45 DEG. ANGLE, SET IN DIP IN GRO FOR "13" SECONDS..... PUSH INTO WOOL CUBE, WAITING IN TABLE, SOAKING. IT IS THAT EASY. 
THE DIP N GRO, DOSE IS LEVEL MARK AS DIRECTED AND 15X ON THERE CUP SUPPLIED. DIP IS NOT THEY SAY A FEW SECONDS, I WAS TOUGHT 17, I GO WITH "13" FOR THE REASON IS A SECRET. DONT TELL 024. 

DAY 1:










DAY 7: 










THIS IS DAY 16 THE CLONES HAVE BEEN SITTING IN HERE FOR THOSE DAYS ON 1/4 STR. NUTES. 10-10-12 AND HYGROZYME. THAT WAS IT I DID NOTHING ELSE, FOR THE HOLE RUN. EXCEPT PIC THAT ROCK UP....














THE RES WAS NEVER CHANGED AND THE NUTES NEVER RE-UPED IN RES. FOR THE 16DY RUN, AND AS U CAN SEE THEY WERE HAPPY, ALMOST FRISKY...
THERE PH WAS NEVER CHECKED TILL THE END JUST FOR FUN. IT WAS 8 FOR HOW LONG IM NOT KNOWING. ITS A DRIP TESTER. NOT A PROBER I LIKE TACO'S... THE WIFE'S OFF TOM ARROW SO WE WILL COVER THE ROOTS AND TRANS TO SOIL-LESS MIX. POSS. IN MORN. OR AFT.N

I THNK THAT COVERS IT "A" SCREEEEEECH, "THERE'S MY BUS" DB.


----------



## GrnMan (May 1, 2008)

Way to go THC! Those clones are looking good. I've stared thinking about cloning myself. I'm going to be looking into this the next few days.

So you had your PH at 8 and they still look that good. These plants are so resilient..


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 1, 2008)

TWO BULLS ON TOP OF A MOUNTIAN,
THE YOUNG BULL SAYS TO THE OLDER BULL, "LETS RUN DOWN THERE AND PHUCK, ONE OF THOSE COWS"
THE OLDER BULL SAYS " LETS WALK DOWN AND PHUCKEM ALL" 

 TO THE PACK, U KN OW WHOU R. DB.

ENJOY...






ITS SUPPER TIME, MMMMMM MASH TA-TOS GRAVY, AND COUNTRY FRIED. TIME. AFTER I GO SMOKE WHAT YOUR LOOKING AT. HEHEHEHEHE!!!
CRIPLET IS BEATING YOUR ASS AT THIS, DONT TELL THE OLE' LADY. DB.


----------



## GrnMan (May 1, 2008)

Damn you suck man! I had some Chinese food so I'm tight.

Where you from? You're in the states aren't you? I'm sure foreigners don't eat chicken fried steak with mash potatoes. 

How's that bud smoke?


----------



## HazyEyes (May 1, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> TWO BULLS ON TOP OF A MOUNTIAN,
> THE YOUNG BULL SAYS TO THE OLDER BULL, "LETS RUN DOWN THERE AND PHUCK, ONE OF THOSE COWS"
> THE OLDER BULL SAYS " LETS WALK DOWN AND PHUCKEM ALL"
> 
> My dad told me that all the time when i was youger and horny as fuck haha


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 2, 2008)

Well... the old bull says 'What I used to do all night, now... takes.... all night....long' VV


----------



## HazyEyes (May 2, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Well... the old bull says 'What I used to do all night, now... takes.... all night....long' VV


 damn getting old sucks muahaha


----------



## GrnMan (May 2, 2008)

Whatever happened with your apple juice thread? You done with that plant yet? How did it come out??


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 2, 2008)

WE ALMOST DONT HAVE TO REWIND, WERE GETTING THERE..... BUT JUST A BIT ANYWAY. *(&(*^&%$%&^&:

LETS TALK ABOUT ROOTS, THE CLONES SET IN THE TABLE FOR 2WKS 5DYS ON ONLY ONE SHOT OF 1/4 GROW SOLUTION, AND SOME HYGORZYME. I LIKE TO PULL THEM ABOUT THE 2WK. MARK BUT THE SCHD. AND CAL. DID NOT LET ME, BUT ALL WAS BETTER, FOR IT, PATIENCE IS LEARNED...
HERE'S SOME ROOT PIC'S B4 THERE TRANS. TO SUN GROW 4 SOILLESS MIX

ROOTS GROWING THRU BASKETS.










THE NO-NAME MONSTER(POSS. NORTHERN LIGHTS), AND A WHITE WIDOW.










HERE'S THE ROOTS LOST FROM ALL 8, WHEN THEY WERE YANKED FROM THERE BASKET FOR TRANS.










HERE'S THEM OUTA THE BASKETS...TOP W.WINDOW BOTT. LEFT UNDERSIDE.










TOP LEFT MONSTER, BOTT. RIGHT UNDER HER. AND ANOTHIER W.WIDOW.










WELL I THINK U GUYS/GALS TOO IF YOUR READING, GET THE PIC.' THE CLONING WENT WELL.

THE WIFE IS OFF TONIGHT SO THE CRIPLET IS ON.
THE SOIL TRANS TOM ARROW MORN. IF POSS. IF NOT LATER THAT DAY PERVS..... DB. ANY QUESTIONS. ??????
OR JUST "BLOW IT OUT YOUR ASS DIRTBAG" 

VROOOOMMMMMM WELL THERE'S MY BUS... "INSERT" MOTOR HEAD- U PICK.
BLARING... "THE CLOUD: WOOOOOFF! SMOOTH"


----------



## GrnMan (May 2, 2008)

Man DB, those fucking clones are doing really well!

/woot

/DB FTW!!

_hummany hummany whooooo.........._


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 2, 2008)

OR POPCORN. CARMEL SOUNDS GOOD RIGHT NOW, AND A:
CLOUD:






TOO ROOTS. DB.
SHE SMOKES SMOOTH, BEN TOLD ITS LIKE "HERION" LOL, A COUPLE AND U WILL HAVE ROOTS. MOST AFFAIRD TO LEAVE THERE SEAT.
ITS JUST ME MEDS... I SMOKE THE KRAP OUTA HER. MORN. TO SNORN.

IF YOUR LIKING MY PIC'S YOU HAVE VV. TO THANK AND GRNMAN. THEY ARE RESOPONABLE FOR THIS. SO ALL COMPLANTS AS WELL. IF CRIPLET IS NOT PLAYING FARE.... OR DIRTBAG IS EATING YOUR MIX AGAIN....
DAMIT DB. GET OVER HERE....

A VERY NICE JOURNAL "A CONTEST WINNER 4 SURE" VV.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/53595-vv-singing-blues-seed-perpetual.html

AND THEN THERES GRNMAN'S IF HE DONT HAVE THE ANSWER, THATS JUST A PM TIME SENDING IT... A READER, AND HUNGRY FOR THE "GROW." I REALLY LIKE THAT.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/65007-bagseed-midgrade-1st-real-attempt.html

WELL THE WIFE IS GETTING BACK AND IM GETTING OFF. OK THAT SOUNDED DIRTY..... WITCH REMINDS ME. WITH AGE COMES WISDOM, AND THE LITTLE BLUE PILL. HEHEHEHEHE!!!! IT CAN STEAR THE CHAIR NOW. WEEEEEE

HEHEHEHEHEHE!!!!  EVERYDAY!!!
GETTING OLD DOSN'T SUCK,, U JUST LOOK AT THINGS DIFF. BUT BETTER. AND THE LEARNING NEVER STOPS. CRIPLET.


----------



## GrnMan (May 2, 2008)

HEY...thanks for the plug DB! 

GROW on Brotha..GROW ON..


----------



## HazyEyes (May 2, 2008)

"SHE SMOKES SMOOTH, BEN TOLD ITS LIKE "HERION" LOL"

Lol wow thats some powerfully shit man, i just got done watching American Gangster ... u wana talk about some herion haha.

But the clones look GREAT, good job man glad to see ur not just sitting on ur ass all day. muahaha


----------



## Conoclast (May 3, 2008)

Nice plants there B!


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 3, 2008)

Someone get out there to take pictures of him doing this transplant. Brian get a tripod (about $20.00) and a time delay setting on the camera. Or record it with a web cam. MinnieMe can click a shutter? Your pics are great, now we need the details. This hydro to soil transplant is asked about all the time. I know you have to work organized, see if you can get all the step, ie I add.....water and.... now we are ready to start etc. 
Your total time from cutting clones to flower is about six weeks?
Plant height about 3' at that point?
How do your reach that high for trimming, limbing. You have a special spot, higher than floor level?
Postie sends his compliments, fooking clone pictures blew his mind. He has some friends that have been asking him about growing, you may have some new students. Jorge said it in his book, a Grow Room with no room is a pain in the ass. You have the 'BluePrint' for how this can be done in a chair, are you getting my drift here? Its a book DB. VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 3, 2008)

HEY OUT THERE, HELD A CLASS 2DAY AT THE HOUSE FOR SOME MED, PATIENCE THAT WERE BEING TAKEN ADVANTAGE OF..... NOT COOL

SET THEM UP WITH A COUPLE MONSTERS AND SOME BUD, AND BUD TRIMMINGS, GREAT DUBBIE SCRATCH, I CANT EVEN FINISH A "J" ITS ALSO WHAT I MAKE MY COOKIES OUTA. PIC'S OF THE TRANS IN THE MORN. IF POSS. DONT KNOW THE WIFES SCHED. YET, BUT DONE FOR THE DAY, AND NOT WANTING THE PACK TO GO UN FED. ARE PORN, SWEAT PORN. HIT U ALL TOM ARROW. DB.

ENJOY!






TRANSPLANTING FROM CLONE TO SOIL-LESS MIX. COMING ASAP.!


----------



## GrnMan (May 3, 2008)

You teach some informal classes DB? 

???  ??  ??


----------



## maddogg (May 3, 2008)

This was your student, and you do teach a awsome class teacher.But I got in trouble because I forgot the cookies.Now I'm in the dog house.I'm looking foward to next class.


----------



## GrnMan (May 3, 2008)

maddogg said:


> This was your student, and you do teach a awsome class teacher.But I got in trouble because I forgot the cookies.Now I'm in the dog house.I'm looking foward to next class.


GrnMan is alway here to save the day bro..here..take these...


----------



## HazyEyes (May 4, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> GrnMan is alway here to save the day bro..here..take these...


HAHAHA those cookies look like a cross of half dog and princess Laya with those buns on her head,,,,, but i woud eat those buns


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 4, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> damn getting old sucks muahaha


Not for the woman that is getting it all night long. VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 4, 2008)

maddogg said:


> This was your student, and you do teach a awsome class teacher.But I got in trouble because I forgot the cookies.Now I'm in the dog house.I'm looking foward to next class.





GrnMan said:


> GrnMan is alway here to save the day bro..here..take these...


MD-YOUR A CARD HOLDER LOCAL, WE CAN UPS, HOWS TOM ARROW SOUND, BROWNIE IS QUICK. WE CAN SHIP THE OTHIER ASWELL! SAVE SOME OF THAT GAS, CALL ME, OR I WILL U AND GET UR ADD. NOT A PROB. 

GM- THE COOKIES, LMAO...BUT WOULD U BE AFFRAID TO EAT HALF OF ONE, ABOUT AS BIG AS A SILVER DOLLAR, BETTY CROCKER, 3DZ IN BAG CHEEPIES, BUD TRIMS FOR SIX HOURS IN SLOW COOKER AND 2 STKS OF HIGH FAT BUTTER FOR THE THC TO BOND TO LET COOL IN FRIDG. OVER NIGHT AND TAKE BUTTER OF TOP OF WATER MAKE COOKIES AS DIRECTED ILL GO THRU THIS AGAIN, IN ABOUT A WK. ITS TIME FOR THE DB, BAKER PORTION OF THE SHOW. THE COOKIES ARE SOO STRONG IF U EAT A HOLE ONE, U WILL LEARN THAT DAY HOW TO WALK WITH YOUR FACE. HEHEHEHEHE NO LIE.
DB. 

ONE OF OUR RULES YOU COULD SAY IS , U DONT TELL ANOTHIER MAN HOW TO DO HIS DOPE, ANY KIND FOR THAT MATTER. THESE COOKIES COME WITH A WARNING AND IM SERIOUS, WHEN ITS NOT FOLLOWED, U GET THE "U SON OF A BITCH" I SHOULD HAVE LISTENED, HOLLY SHT. SOME WONT EVEN EAT THEM ANY MORE, HEHEHEHE!!! 
U ALL SOULD BE CATCHING ON BY NOW THAT DIRTBAG, DONT PLAY WHEN IT COMES TO THE DOPE. GO BIG WALK TRUE, OR GET THE "CHAIR" 

HEY........"SLAPP" THAT DIDN'T MEAN U COULD TOUCH IT.....

DB


----------



## GrnMan (May 4, 2008)

HAHA...I know what you mean man. I didn't listen to a friend of mine when I was in high school, he warned me that these were some powerful cookies and not to eat to many. I didn't listen and ate them anyways. About an hour later it was time for me to go home and I was trippen balls. What really made it worse was that I had to go have dinner with my mother in 30 mins. When I got home she had already been there and started asking me all these questions....I was really geeken to..oh man it sucked.

Lets just say I always listen now when I'm warned about the cookies...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 4, 2008)

I JUST LOVE THAT SIGN... SEE WE ARE FUN TO WATCH OR THEY WOULD NOT ADVERTISE IT...
THE LITTLE BUS, GETS DIRTY:
SET THE VCR TO RW. JUST A TOUCH WERE ALMOST THERE, HARVEST IS NEXT. 

TO START HERES MY SOILLESS MIX, WORM CASTINGS AND BAT GUNO.










THE NEXT PIC IS WORM CASTING THAT IVE POWDERED., MY THOUGHTS IS TO BREAK IT DOWN LIKE M.NATURE AS SMALL AS I CAN GET IT, FOR HOW I USE IT. IF THAT MAKES SENSE. YULL SEE.
TO START THE TRANS I FILL THE 6" POTS, SET THEM UP ON THE TABLE IN AN ANAL FASHION, SET THE SIDE TABLE UP, AND GO FOR IT.... THE REMOVAL OF THE CLONE FROM THE BASK. WAS MISSED IN PIC'S, BUT THE PIC'S OF THIS ARE IN THE CLONE SECTION, SOME WHAT. MORE PIC'S FOR YA.










OK TALBE SET UP, SIDE TABLE SET UP WITH WORM POWDER CLOSE.
WE MAKE A CRATER IN THE POT SURFACE, DEEP ENOUGH FOR THE RW CUBE AND ABOUT A 1/4-1/2" OF THE STOCK, ANY BRANCHES OR LEAFS ARE TRIMMED AWAY AND TRASHED. WE SPRINKLE "LIKE A FAIRY DUST SAYOUNCE" A HEAPED 1/8 TSP OF WORM POWDER IN HOLE. THEN CLONE IS PULLED FROM WATER, BASCKET IS TIPPED, SO ROCKS POUR OUT, HOLDING CLONE IN PLACE, ROOTS THRU BASKET ARE NICELY GIGGLED FREE. SOME ROCKS ARE STILL STUCK IN ROOT SYS. SO WHEN PLANT IS RIGHTED A TAP OR SHCK. AND THEY ALL FALL OUT. I GIVE THE CUBE A SQUEEZ LIKE A SPONG, REAL SOFT, CUT THE PAPER OFF, AND SET IT IN THE PREPAIRED HOLE, COVER WITH SOIL, THE PRESS TO SEAT IT, MAYBE A TOUCH MORE SOIL FOR PROSTHETICS AND NEXT. HERES THE PIC'S OF THOSE.










AND THE GANGS ALL THERE. U CAN SEE A CLEAN STOCK/SOIL LINE IN SOME OF THE PIC'S, THE STUFF CHOPPED IS BABY STUFF, IMATURE...
THE NUTES GIVEN WAS FULL STR. AND GOLDEN GROW PIC SHOWN EARLIER.
PARTS A-B-C A FL. OUNCE EA. PARTS AND 10ML OF HYGROZME, SHOWN EARLIER AS WELL. THIS MIX IN A GALLON OF WATER X2 TO GET THEM ALL ON THERE WAY. MORE PIC'S OF THE GANG...










WHAT WE GOT HERE.






FROM TOP LEFT TO RIGHT. 1- BAG SEED BABY, HAVE FULL BIO. IF INTERESTED. 2- MONSTER INDI 3- W.WIDOW 4-"UNDER HER" MONSTER
5-MONS. 6-MONS. 7-MONS. 8-W.WIDOW 9- WW. AS WELL. ALL WERE WATERED TILL DRAINAGE. SITE CLEANED UP AND LEFT ALONE...

COST: SOIL 35$ BAIL, WORM CAST. 9, LASTING FOREVER., BAT 12 LAST A COUPLE OF RUNS, THAT LATER. I GETTING BETTER A PIC'S NEEDS FOR THIS SO BEAR WITH ME, THESE PIC'S WERE TAKEN A WEEK AGO, MY NEXT POST WILL BE OF DIRTBAGS CALANDER, AND A TIME LINE FOR WHAT YUR SEEING.

WELL THE PRODUCTION MANAGER JUST AWOKE FROM IS NAP, AND THERE'S THE LITTLE BUS.... HAD IT WASHED WHILE I WAS HERE. GOTA ROLL CLEAN.

ALWAYS  HARVEST PIC'S COMING MAYBE 2NT. FINGER  CROSSED.
THANK U ARTHER. THE PICS OF HARV. ARE....
WHAT'S THAT???, "THE MUSIC'S TO LOUD" AND THE LITTLE BUS IS OFF...

DB.


----------



## GrnMan (May 4, 2008)

Welcome back THC..you going to be around for awhile?



> THE NEXT PIC IS WORM CASTING THAT IVE POWDERED., MY THOUGHTS IS TO BREAK IT DOWN LIKE M.NATURE AS SMALL AS I CAN GET IT, FOR HOW I USE IT. IF THAT MAKES SENSE. YULL SEE.


What did you use to do this? A small compact coffee bean grinder?


----------



## HazyEyes (May 4, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> HAHA...I know what you mean man. I didn't listen to a friend of mine when I was in high school, he warned me that these were some powerful cookies and not to eat to many. I didn't listen and ate them anyways. About an hour later it was time for me to go home and I was trippen balls. What really made it worse was that I had to go have dinner with my mother in 30 mins. When I got home she had already been there and started asking me all these questions....I was really geeken to..oh man it sucked.
> 
> Lets just say I always listen now when I'm warned about the cookies...


HAHA damn that sucks man


----------



## GrnMan (May 4, 2008)

Yea and the shitty thing is that my mom smoked back then. She probably knew I was pretty tossed...she fucked with me pretty bad. Asking me all kinds of questions and shit..


----------



## HazyEyes (May 4, 2008)

THC nice man looks realy good and clean 

and those little babies are realy starting to take off.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 4, 2008)

I TOTALY SPACED THAT IT WAS SUN. "GOLDEN GIRLS" IS ON.... SO HERE'S THE PORN. "WHAT".....WHAT" DB.  






OH AND THE STAR IS MAUDE..... SHE KILLS ME. THEN ITS 60 MIN.S AND DATELINE. HEHEHEHEHEHE!!!

I HOPE U KNOW IM BEING A SMART ASS, AND ONLY DIRTBAG WATCHES THOSE TYPES OF SHOWS.... CRIPLET. 

OH YA I ALMOST FORGOT, I KNOW WITCH BUD THIS IS AND IMA SMOKE IT.! AND THEN HAVE SOME....FROZEN SNICKERS. THERES THE MUNCHIE....DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 5, 2008)

DAMMM WERE ALMOST THERE,. SO I THOUGHT A GOOD TIME LINE B4 THE END OF CATCHING UP, THE MOVE TO THE DAY TO DAY, AND B4 THE HARV. IS RELEASED, SOME SERIOUS PORN ON THAT COME... A TIME LINE MAY HELP U SEE THIS AUTO PILOT.... MY CALLANDER FROM LAST MNTH. NEEDED NEW BLOOD, STARTED REACHING, OUT....






AFTER THE REACH OUT... APR. BEG. TO END.









WHATS THERE: NOW,
GROW SIDE
BLM SIDE
BAG SEED GERM. BB. 
APJ HAG5 EXP.
WHT. WIDOW (THANK U NORML.)
KEEPING UP IS TOUGH. BUT DOING IT...

OK THE TIME LINE.

APR.9
CLONED

NUTES: 12GAL. WATER IN RES. 3FL OZ. OF A-B-C TOTAL 6FL OZ. 
HYGROZYME 80ML. THAT'S IT FOR THE 2WKS I DID NOTHING ELSE.
THAT IS 1/4 STR. ON THE G.G.G. AND LABEL + 10ML "MISTAKE" BUT
BETTER FOR IT ON THE HYGRO.

APR.11 BLM. SIDE AFTER CLONES IS TRIMED UP AND READY FOR BLM. 12/12

APR.22 HARVEST OF BLM. SIDE STARTED.

APR.23 CLONES SHOULD BE COMING OUT BUT CHANGE OVER IS STOPPING 
THIS.

APR.27 HARVEST FINISHED, ROOM CLEANED...

APR.28 GRW SIDE MOVED TO BLM SIDE. CLONE CYCL. SET UP IN GROW SIDE
TRANS FROM WATER TO SOIL LESS. CLONE SYSTEM LEFT, FOR CLN.

APR.29 STARTED THE PIC, "THANKS GRNMAN" CATCH UP, CAUSE THE PACK
MADE IT SOOO. AND WERE, GOING REOSTAT ON HIGH EVER SINCE.!

MAY.2 HARV. DRY, AND JARED, STILL NEED THE WEIGH OUT...HEHEHEHE!!!

MAY.3 IN HOUSE CLASS, WITH SOME VERY NICE PPL. DEFF. FRIENDS IN THE
MAKING. GAVE THEM 2 OF THE MONSTER CLONES, AND RECIEVED 2 
NICE PROJECT PLANTS IN RETURN...VERY HAPPY, SOMTHING TO DO...

MAY.5 HEY WERE TALKING AND EVEN TIME TO UPDATE THE APJ EXPERIMENT
THREAD.... NOT TO BAD....!!! WERE GETTING THERE.

MAY.6 WIFE'S BIRTHDAY, SHE HAS TO WORK. DAMMMMIT.!!!!

SO THE NEXT DAY OR SO, WE SHOULD BE ALL COUGHED UP AND PRETTY MUCH ON THE DAY TO DAY OP'S OF A CRIPLET MAN...

I HAVE 5YRS OF CALANDER OF EVERY MOVE IVE MADE, I DID NOT HAVE THIS SITE, OR A RELIABLE INFORMATION SORCE. THESE BOOKS AND DB. BRAIN DID IT SOLO, AND SCARED, THOSE ARE MY MEDS AND PAIN IS, WELL...
SO THE THOUGHT OF KILLER A CROP, WAS OUT OF THE QUESTION FOR SURE. SO BABY STEPS WERE TAKEN, 1/4TSP AT A TIME PER HARV. RUN AND THE RESULTS CALANDERED. FIRST COUPLE OF HARV. NOT ONE TRICH, BUT THE PLANT WAS GOOD MED'S, NOW WELL IN FUN.... CRIPLET IS BEATTING YOUR ASS IN IS ELEC. WHEEL CHAIR, AND THERE IN NO RAMPS IN THE SHOP, SO SOME CRAWLING IS DONE, PIC'S NEVER..... A PICK OF ME, YES COMING SOON, IN THE "CHAIR" THE ONLY ONE. SOOOOON...!!! DB. 

ANY QUESTIONS. HACKING IS FINE WITH ME.... I WONT TELL YOUR OLE' LADY THAT CRIPLET IS SCHOOLING YOUR ASS AND A CRAWLER. I BET GIRLS BEAT U UP TOOOO. LOL 

MY SOLO BOOKS, NEVER ONE MINDED.!!!






CYPRES HILL "HITS FROM THE BONG." "INSAIN IN THE MEMBRAIN"
-SLAMMED- TODAY THE LT. BUS OUT. BRUDHA. POST UP JOHNNY!!!


----------



## HazyEyes (May 5, 2008)

Nice THC real nice am about to start feeding my babies ill be back with updates and pictures.


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 5, 2008)

So some times you make adjustments putting you clones into flowering to make sure you are getting peak harvest, makes sense to me. You have jsut moved the plants you had vegging into bloom lighting, which it when you switch to vertical lighting, but not limbing and taking clones yet. How long can you go with these before taking clones and Limbing? VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 5, 2008)

The Clones Taken, Were Off The Grow Side, In There 4-5 Wk. When That Trim Was Done, Right B4, Give The Girls A Little Time To Recover, B4 The Change Over. Witch Was Delayed, Because Of My Slow Ass. So The Grow Side Ran Into The 6.75-7 Wk Mark. Trim Up, And Clone/ Harvest/ Move Grow To Blm./ Bring New Clones Out To Fill Empty Grow Side. Wash And Repeat If Nec. Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 5, 2008)

Where's the pics man?!?!?!?!

-GrnMan


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 5, 2008)

The Apj. Thread Got Some Attention 2dy Why U Boys Were At Work. The Time Line For Today, Harv. Tom Arrow. U Can Think About It While Your At Work... Promise. Db. Popcorn Coming Get The Sauve....


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 5, 2008)

TODAYS, PORN. SEEMS SOME ARE GETTING ADDICTED TO THE TRICH'S... 
HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM GRNMAN. HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
WORK THAT CRIPLET. DB. 

ENJOY, TRICH'S EVERY WERE. I LIKE THIS ONE. 






HARVEST TOM ARROW. LIKE I SAID..... AND WERE THERE. ALL COUGHED UP.

LOL, KINDA LOOKS LIKE THE NEW METH. DOPE. LITTLE CRYSTALS EVERYPLACE...

AND THE LITTLE BUS IS OFF INTO THE SUNSET... CRIPLET.


----------



## GrnMan (May 5, 2008)

YUMMY!!

How much are you going to harvest? You got pounds don't you DB?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 5, 2008)

The Blm Side Has Been Harved Allready, Put Into Her Jars Last Fri. But I Still Need To Get Some Time For The Total Wieght, Dry. For That Count... I May Get Close To A Pnd. Of The 3 Monsters. Then There's The Wwidow, And The Apj Hag5 Right Behind Those Jars.... It Never Stops Here. Constint...db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 5, 2008)

Sounds good to me DB. What method do you use when you harvest and cure the buds? Do you give them a whole month for this part?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 5, 2008)

5 Days In Air, And Dark Cool Room.... Then In The Jars. And Then I Smoke It.... Rinse And Repeat Every 8wks. Db. Thats Comming Tomm. Bro. Give Ya Somthing To Run Home For On Tue..... Lol Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 5, 2008)

LOL...cuz you know I need it man!


----------



## HazyEyes (May 5, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> 5 Days In Air, And Dark Cool Room.... Then In The Jars. And Then I Smoke It.... Rinse And Repeat Every 8wks. Db. Thats Comming Tomm. Bro. Give Ya Somthing To Run Home For On Tue..... Lol Db.


THC have you ever tried water curing??? if all thats for ur personal use u might wana try it less cure time more potent but this method does tend to decrease overall weight of the bud just asking bud... dont bite my head off


----------



## GrnMan (May 6, 2008)

Top of the morning to ya!

Get to work DB!!!

No slacking today...



> THC have you ever tried water curing???


Water curing? Hit me up on my journal and give me details...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 6, 2008)

WERE ALMOST THERE, NO REWIND TODAY, WERE JUST THINKING BACK TO THE 27TH OF APR.
DIRTBAG GOES RUNNING BY ME YELLING, "IM A FLORIST NOW, IMA FLORIST."
NOT KNOWING WHAT WAS UP I GRABBED THE CAM. AND TOOK A SHOT...






OK WE LEAVE THE COLAS AND LIMB THE BRANCH OF THE MONSTER UP TO THE BEST SPOT. THAT GIVES US A BOX TO TRIM UP. HERE IS THAT SET UP.










ONCE THAT BOX IS LEAFED, THEN ITS BUDS ARE TRIMMED, AND SIZED, PIC'S OF THOSE BOXES.










I THINK YOUR GETTING THE PIC'....










ANYTHING SMALLER THAN A MARBLE GOES IN THE SCRATCH BOX, ANYTHING THE SIZE OF A SHOOTER MARB. GOES IN THE END, BOX. WHEN DONE, STACKED FOR 5-7 DAYS AND THEN, ALL GETS JARED WHEN DRY. SOME IN BOXES, PRETTY MUCH WHATS NOT SHOWN IN THE PIC ABOVE GOES TO BOXES AND THE COLA'S GET HUNG, NO REASON... CAUSE I CAN. DB

THERE'S A START, MORE COMING.....DB.


----------



## GrnMan (May 6, 2008)

Oh REAL nice THC...me likey...

I bet that sure is a shit ton of work...trimming all that shit up. How long does it take you?

Those buds in the bottom right pic look very tasty!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 6, 2008)

Just Wait,,,, Alot Of Pic's In This Pc.... Body Cant Take Anymore Today, Sorry The Pac's Porn Coming Its For U Tonight Bro... It Takes Me About 6 Days + Atleast 4hrs A Day Starting At 4am Usualy Till 10am, And I Dont Get To Use My Body For The Rest Of The Day. That Everyday For A Week... Im Just Now Able To Somewhat Function, But Oh Well, I Lv The Pack. Db. Beats Die-ing... Lol If U Only Knew, How Bad. U Wouldn't Let Me Beat U At Growing. Ima Crawler, Wont Give In To The Chair, Unless I Have Too Me.


----------



## GrnMan (May 6, 2008)

Damn bro, that's a lot of fucking work. To bad I can't help you out.. 

Take care my friend...

-GrnMan


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 6, 2008)

SKIPPEN THRU THE PARK ONE, DAY... OK I WAS DREAMING THAT PART BUT NOT THIS. 
BAMMMMM. HIT BY THE CHAIR. 






TO ALL ESP. GRNMAN. DB.

TO QUOTE M. MANSON:

"WERE ALL STAR'S NOW, OF THE DOPE SHOW"

A 2FER PORN NIGHT.... ITS HARV. SEASON. EVERYWERE, SOMEWERE, HERE.
THIS NEXT PIC IS THE UNDER SIDE, UNDER THE UMBRELLA.... I LIKE. 
WISH U HAD SMELL-O-VISION, LIKE ME.....






FOR THE NIGHT, AND HAVE U HUGGED YOUR LOCAL CRIPLET TODAY...
DB.


----------



## GrnMan (May 6, 2008)

You got a whopper on your hands DB! A whole 12 inches...I knew you liked it that big! hhahahaha... 

LOL @ M. Manson..

Ever seen crank Dat Manson Boy? I recommend getting high, then watching this..

YouTube - Crank Dat Manson Boy


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 6, 2008)

Are We Talking About My Cola, Or Vv's Probe.....im Comfused, And Im Not That Type Of Girl,... Oh Wait "checking" Cheap,check Slutty,check A Whore,check 
Holy Sht, I Am That Girl.....lol Db.

Ya 230, In Chair, With Gottee, Take Me Dancen, Whhhooooooohoooooohehe 
Snort. Giggle, Stoppppppp!!!


----------



## GrnMan (May 6, 2008)

LMFAO! Man you always crack me up..

What are you still doing up? Isn't it past your bedtime? Have you hit up that 3.99 chicken fried steak dinner yet? If not, bring me!


----------



## HazyEyes (May 7, 2008)

THC Where do i send this blunt???


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 8, 2008)

OK LETS TRY TO RAP HARV. UP TODAY... IT MAY TAKE ALL DAY, BUT ROLL A PHATTY, A FLOOD OF DIRTBAGS PIC'S COMING...
SO IF U READ THE LAST POST ABOUT HARV. WE, LIMB UP TO THE COLA.. FILL BOX. LEAF FULL BOX. MANICURE BUDS. CUT OFF INTO SIZING BOXES...
BOX AFTER BOX AFTER BOX AFTER BOX.... IT NEVER SEEMS TO END AND IT HURTS. BUT DAMMM ITS ME HARV. AND IM NOT GIVING IN....ONCE DONE, CUTTING. THE BOX WILL BE SET TO DRY, IN ABOUT A 60-65 DEG. F. DARK ROOM FOR ABOUT 5-7 DAYS, THEN JARED. ENJOY THE PIC'S STILL NO QUESTIONS.








































AND THE CYCLE CONTINUES TILL NOTHING BUT COLAS ARE LEFT...










WERE ALMOST DOWN TO JUST COLA...PIC'S WERE ALMOST THERE. 




















NOW WERE AT JUST COLA'S. ITS TAKEN ME 6DYS HOURS OF CUTTING PER DAY 2DYS PER PLANT, AND THE COLA'S STILL REMAIN, ON THE LIVING PLANT.






BY DOING THIS THE VERY FIRST ONE CUT OR LIMBED, HAS STILL GOT HER COLAS AND THEV' MATURED EVEN MORE, THEY GOT THE FULL 6 DAYS, THE SECOND PLANT GOT A LITTLE LESS TIME WITH HER COLA'S, AND THE THIRD JUST A DAY OR TWO.. THE TIME I TAKES TO TAKE DOWN "ALL" THE PLANT STARTING BACK AT THE FIRST GIRL FROM DAY 1 OF HARV.. HER TURN TO GO FIRST AGAIN, BUT ITS BYE, BYE TIME. FOR CHANGE OVER. IS THE PICTURE'S GIVING THE SCOOP, NO QUESTIONS STILL. OK DB. 

THE NEXT POST 2NIGHT WILL WE NOTHING BUT COLAS, AND A RAP OF HARV.

AND THE LITTLE BUS, DISAPPEARS INTO THE FOG.....OK SMOKE HEHEHEHE!!!

ALLWAYS, AND EVERYBODY,,, U ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO BASH A CRIPLET IN THIS JOURNAL, IF U CAN TAKE IT BACK. WOOOOOOOSSSSSEEEE.
IM STILL SCHOOLIN YOUR ASS AT GROWING..DAMMM DB.
LETS PLAY TILL THE END OF DAYS....

THE LITTLE GIRL ON THE RIGHT IS APPLE JUICE EXP. HAG5 MASS DOSES OF THE APPLEJUICE.. THE ONE LEFT CLOSE UP IS A WWIDOW GRW.


----------



## cannaboy (May 8, 2008)

im sure you wont be able to type after this crop is cut....it made my knuckles cringe


----------



## HazyEyes (May 8, 2008)

LOL am still siting here trying to come up with something to bash you on haha.... give me a minute or two 

damn  it willl come sooner or later like a freight train.


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

Ya...me to..


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 8, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> LOL am still siting here trying to come up with something to bash you on haha.... give me a minute or two
> 
> damn  it willl come sooner or later like a freight train.


SEE IT WAS EASIER WHEN U DIDN'T KNOW, HUH...LOL I'LL START, 
U ABLE-BODIED, GOAT ROPING....WEED HARVESTER.... MAYBE THE LITTLE BUS SHOULD PICK U UP TOO STONER....JUST WIFFED THE WWIDOW BLM. IGOT GOING, SMELLED LIKE I WAS TRYING TO SUCK PINE SAP FROM THE TREE IT SELF... WHATS HERE FLAVOR, BRO. DB.

CANNABOY, CHEETA AND I ARE FEEDING ARE PLANTS APPLE JUICE I STARTED A THREAD A BIT AGO, AND WELCOME TO THE JOURNAL, ALL ARE WELCOME, U MIGHT WANT TO HELP, HAZY GET A GOOD CRIPELD JOKE, HES REACHING.
LMAO. LETS KICK THIS PIG' MORE HARV. PICS COMING......


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 8, 2008)

WELL THE WIFE IS ON HER WAY HOME, A VERY NICE SURPISE. HER BDAY WAS TUE. I SPACED IT HERE TELLING U, BUT NOT WITH HER, SAVED ME A TRIP DOWN SOME STAIRS... SO SHE MADE ME BUY HER A NEW $1500. BED, IT SHOWED UP TODAY.... SO I NEED TO GO FRESHIN UP, LOCK DIRTBAG IN IS CAGE, IN THE GROW ROOM, TAKE THE LITTLE BLUE PILL....AND "GO FOR IT DUDE."
FOR HAZY, JUST THINK OF MY CRIPLET ASS TRYING TO STRIPTEASE IN AN ELECTRIC CHAIR...."REAL SEXY" I KNOW, STOP... SUGAR. I CANT ALLWAYS GIVE U THE AMMO BRO. JUST THINK HARD I KNOW DEEP DOWN IN SIDE,,, U REALLY HATE CRIPLET, FOR OUT GROWING U, HAVING A LADY AND HE HAS TO CRAWL ON THE FLOOR TO DOIT FOR BOTH.....LOL DB.
MUCH LOVE BRO.... THE PORNS YOURS TONIGHT, ENJOY....






IF THE LITTLE BUS IS A ROCKEN, DONT COME A KNOCKEN...HEHHEHEHE!!!

"THE CLOUD....................WOOOOOF
GETS IN YOUR HEAD, WITH THE REST OF THE VOICES....LOL DB.


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

LMFAO..gonna break that bed in huh?

Bad news bro, I'm 90 percent sure I got a male on my hands...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 9, 2008)

Lol, Hey Im Alive, Hehehehehee!!! Wife Is Off Today, So Im On All Day, Gm-no Work Today. I May Not Post But I Allways Read....the Packs Threads. Email Gave Some Killer Sex Pic's, Need To Keep Those For My Records...db. Villiage Idiot, My Ass. That Sob Is Quick, And Damm Good And The Info. Sharing. 
Ima Go Rep His Ass..db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 9, 2008)

HAHHA..

Today is the day my friend...those balls should be hangen out like a fucken tranny.

Lights come on at 12 pm..I will let you know then.

I'm off to work soon...BBQ today at work! We usually have cook outs on fridays, so ya..should be a good day either way.

Cross your fingers the others aren't MALES.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 9, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> WELL THE WIFE IS ON HER WAY HOME, A VERY NICE SURPISE. HER BDAY WAS TUE. I SPACED IT HERE TELLING U, BUT NOT WITH HER, SAVED ME A TRIP DOWN SOME STAIRS... SO SHE MADE ME BUY HER A NEW $1500. BED, IT SHOWED UP TODAY.... SO I NEED TO GO FRESHIN UP, LOCK DIRTBAG IN IS CAGE, IN THE GROW ROOM, TAKE THE LITTLE BLUE PILL....AND &quot;GO FOR IT DUDE.&quot;
> FOR HAZY, JUST THINK OF MY CRIPLET ASS TRYING TO STRIPTEASE IN AN ELECTRIC CHAIR....&quot;REAL SEXY&quot; I KNOW, STOP... SUGAR. I CANT ALLWAYS GIVE U THE AMMO BRO. JUST THINK HARD I KNOW DEEP DOWN IN SIDE,,, U REALLY HATE CRIPLET, FOR OUT GROWING U, HAVING A LADY AND HE HAS TO CRAWL ON THE FLOOR TO DOIT FOR BOTH.....LOL DB.
> MUCH LOVE BRO.... THE PORNS YOURS TONIGHT, ENJOY....
> 
> ...


well this looks awesome dude  +rep for ya now . Cheers!!!


----------



## GrnMan (May 9, 2008)

Nah, sorry cheetah, but that's mediocre at best...don't rep that dirt bag!

Just kidden bro, MUCH LOVE THC!

Grow on brotha!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 9, 2008)

Hey Thanks Cheetah, Nice To See U Here, As U Can See, Or Read They Or We Have A Crazy Time Here.... 
So Are U Just Growing The One Plant, Or Just The One Getting The Applej.???
Db.


----------



## email468 (May 9, 2008)

hey T - how's it going? awesome looking plant! everything is looking good to me!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 9, 2008)

HEY THE WIFE IF OFF TONIGHT SO LETS RIP THRU SOME COLA'S, TRYING TO GET THIS UP/POSTED, AND GET BACK ON THE DAY TO DAY.... DAMMMMM WORK THAT CRIPLET. 00..... "SEE" IM WORKEN IT.

NOW:
COKE.......OR PEPSI, THE COLA CHALLENGE FOR THE OTT. YRS.
IN THE PICS IM GETTING IN EACH CORNER AND SHOOTING OUT TO THE CENTER. THE HAG5 EXPERIMENT AND THE W.WIDOW GROWS ARE ALSO VIS. IN THESE PIC'S:






























WERE ALMOST TO JUST COLA'S, THE VERTICAL LIGHT, I CANT EXPRESS THIS ENOUGH, IF U CAN PULL IT OFF....















OK THE COLA'S WERE ALL CHOPPED OFF, AND TRIMMED UP LIKE B4, BUT THIS TIME WE HANG THEM, NOT BOXES. WERE GUNNA LEAVE THIS HERE AND START UP ANOTHIER....DB. NEED TO GO BIGGER ON THE PICS.00..


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 9, 2008)

OK LETS WERE ALMOST THERE, SHT. IM ALMOST EXCITED HEHEHEHE!!!
SOME COLAGE:






























HOW MANY CAN U GET ON A PG. OK WERE THERE. SO ANOTHIER.
00...........................................DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 9, 2008)

MORE COLA'S AND WERE GETTING INTO SIZING THEM UP...FOR YA.
ENJOY:  AND SOME CLOSE UP SHOTS OF THE TRICH'S UNDERLING BUDS.






ANOTHIER PIC OF THE GANG.
























AND ANOTHIER.  00............... WELL THE WIFE JUST GOT HOME FROM HER SHOPPING TRIP SO IM OFF FOR THE NIGHT... TILL TOM ARROW.

PROB. IN THE MORN. ANY QUESTIONS COMM'S, ANYTHING....DB.


----------



## cannaboy (May 9, 2008)

duuuuuuuuude!!!!!!!!....


----------



## email468 (May 9, 2008)

yes sir! looking mighty fine indeed!


----------



## rockfish (May 10, 2008)

Damn those are beautiful. Frosty!

Thanks for sharing.

~Rock~


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

cannaboy said:


> duuuuuuuuude!!!!!!!!....


BACK AT U CANNABOY, YOUR JOURNAL IS NEXT ON THE LIST. I WAS GOING TO POST THIS PIC, LAST NIGHT, BUT THIS IS EVEN BETTER....

FOR CANNA'S AV: "I KNOW WHAT U HARVESTED LAST SUMMER" 4U CB.
NOBODY ELSE LOOK, I MAY BE TOOOOOO SCARY.!!






THE WIFE IS WORKING ALL DAY SO, I WILL TRY TO SNEAK IN WHEN THE PRODUCTION FORMAN GOES DOWN FOR HIS NAP TO RAP HARV. UP.....
DB. MAYBE 2NIGHT, ITS UP TO THE FORMAN...LITTLE SLAVE DRIVER.

00....................... AND THE LITTLE BUS PULLS AWAY, DOOOOOOBEEEE.,


----------



## cannaboy (May 10, 2008)

nice trees you got going there....i think i saw a fukkin bud nest it there somewhere


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

OK WERE AT CUTTING THE COLA'S AND HANGING THEM, 00........ THAT'S MY GUY NOW, HE NO LONGER THE HUMP GUY TO ME... HEHEHEHEHEHE!!!.
THE HORROR.....
MORE SIZING PORN, THEN THE COLA'S CHOPPED, MANICURED, AND HUNG.






























SOME OF THESE HURT THE DAMMM HANDS JUST TO HOLD-UP TO CUT....
WELL AT 5-PER ANOTHIER.... COMING... ITS FOR THE PORN PPL.DB.

AND THE LITTLE BUS MOVES ON......NEXT.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

DOOOOOOBEEEEEEEEE, OK THAT'S BETTER.... ALRIGHT THEN THE COLA'S ARE OFF THE PLANTS. WERE ALMOST THERE, HARV. JUST NEVER SEEMS TO END..FUN, BUT TEDEOUS..:
THE COLA'S OUT THE BOTTLE.






DELEAF HER.






MANICURE.






U GET THE PICTURE....YES.NO.I THINK SO












AND MORE COMING, DAMM IT NEVER ENDS. BUT THESE PIC'S HAVE BEEN PILING UP IN THE PC. WATING FOR THIS....DB.


----------



## cannaboy (May 10, 2008)

you have to take a pic of your hand when you finish manicuring....it probly has an I.V drip on it...lol


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

OK WERE DONE PPL. JUST THIS AND A STUMP POST...RUN FOREST RUNNNN,

NOTICE HANGER COLOR, THAT MIGHT HELP KEEP TRACK.....
THEY HANG FOR ABOUT 5-7 DAYS IN A DARK, 60-65 DEG.F ROOM AND THEN JARED. I JUST THOUGHT OF THE DRY WEIGHT POST, SO THAT COMING WITH DRY PIC'S AS WELL, IT JUST NEVER ENDS.....ENJOY.


















I GOT 6 COLAS PER PLANT, THATS NOT EVEN COUNTING THE LIBMS UP EACH.!!!

THE SHRINKAGE, DO WE HAVE TO PAY SO MUCH BACK TO MOTHER NATURE.
 I GUESS ITS THE PRICE....$$$


















HOPE THIS ALL FIT....DB. 00...........WORK THAT CRIPLET.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

THANK U VIAGRA,,, OH! WAIT WRONG FORUM...OOOPS,
DIRTBAG 00........ TAKES CRIPLET, ALITTLE FURTHER DOWN THE HALL...

THE STUMPS, "GETHER BUBBA" HUHUHUHHUWHUHHHEEEE SOOOOOOWEEEEEE.
"SNORT" SORRY THE MEDS ARE GOOD TODAY,ITS BEEN A REAL GOOD DAY FOR ME, ASK LATER...DB. TO RIU.


















OK LETS TALK DRY WEIGHT, AND THE TRUTH... I GOT THE #'S ON A PAD IN THE SHOP... IVE TAKEN SOME, GIVEN SOME TO THE HOUSE GUEST ALONG WITH THERE CLONES, DONATED TO THE CO-OP, FOR PPL. THAT CANT GROW, AND DONT HAVE THE 3 MTHS LEFT TO LIVE, BUT NEED OUR MEDS.... U KNOW THEM PPL......IF U HAVENT COUGHT ON, ITS PPL. HERE 1ST, THE GROWING JUST COMES TO ME, SO I GET TO CONSINTRATE ON U, AND PPL. THAT REALY NEED OUR HELP...I WONT PREACH IT, I LIVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!

SO THE #'S COMING 2NIGHT, I NEED TO GET THE CALC. OUT AND ADDEM UP... THE PIC'S HAVENT TAKEN THEM YET, JUST THOUGHT ID ASK U GUYS WHITCH WAY THE SHOOT SHOULD GO DOWN....WHAT U WANTA SEE, AND HOW U WANTA SEE IT....JUST POST UP, AND ILL TAKE THEM IN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS AND POSTEM UP....IN THE DAY TO DAY, KINDA LIKE INTERMISSION...LOL 2 U, RIU, AND THE GROWING PACK DB.

AND THE LITTLE BUS GOES ON THE EVERYDAY ROUTE....00<<<<<<<<

ANY QUESTIONS OR COMM'S ALL ARE WELCOME.


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

So I see you are part of the elite society now...I feel so special that you are my friend! 

Man, those are some tasty looking buds..I love the color of them.. 

WOW...those stems are pretty damn big..what did you use to cut them in half? I chainsaw?? 

How much do you think you are going to end up with??

GrnMan


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

Pretty Close To A Pnd, But I Burnt One Of The Monsters, With Pott. "k" This Round The Othier Two Twins Were On The Same Dose But Took It Better. Lesson Learned, For Next/this Run.....db. The #3 Plant For Me The Smaller Notice Able In The Pic's Is The Victim... Wont Happen Again!!!


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

They look very good but i will have to smoke some to be certain!


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

email468 said:


> They look very good but i will have to smoke some to be certain!



LOL - ain't that the truth...

I'm right behind ya...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

I AM HAPPY WITH THE #'S, BUT WITH THE "K" BURN, TRYING TO MAKE IT BETTER, TURNED LEARNING EXPERIMENT WITH THE "POT ASH" THESE STILL ARE SOME OF THE BEST #'S I PRODUCED, SO IT JUST KEEPS GETTING BETTER..... EVERYONE HAS GONE UP NOTICABLY, BY SMELL, WEIGHT, AND THE SHT. HIT'S THE BRAIN/BODY WAY HARD..... 

THE #'S (I LIKE MY SHT. DRY.....JUST A TOUCH OF MOISTURE...)
TOTAL: 372.6 g

DONT REACH FOR THE CALC. I GOT YA.....!!!
13-OZ. 8.6g

FOR THE STONERS.... 00...............

13OZ.........1QTR........1G.........AND A DOOOOOBEEEEEE ALL PHATTY STYLE.


THE AVG. PER.

124.2G PER. PLANT.

FOR THE STONERS AGAIN......
4.43OZ. PER PLANT.

NOT BAD I MUST SAY,,,, WERE GETTING BETTER, AND BETTER THE NEXT SHOULD = OR EXCEED, THIS.

THE WIFE IS ON HER WAY HOME SO WERE OFF THEN.....

DB. ANY QUESTIONS, THE DAY TO DAY COMING IN THE MORN.....






THOUGHT THIS NEEDED SOMTHING.....NOW ISN'T THAT BETTER...


----------



## cannaboy (May 10, 2008)

ha ha the perfect logo...genious


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

Way to go THC...that's fucking amazing bro - qp per plant!

I bet that's some good tasting herb!

Now you can go buy you a new HDTV just in time for football season!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

I Have To Smoke It Or Give It Away, In The Next 8wks B4 The Next Harv. Comes. Hehehehehehhe, We Allways Try The Smoking It, First Then Towards The End Of It, The Next Coming, That Giving It Away Part Plays Out. Lol Db.


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

Nice poster! hope you don't mind but i thought a black-light version might look nice...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

Grn. How Do I Turn That Pic Above In To My Av....??? Db. Thru Tiny...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

email468 said:


> Nice poster! hope you don't mind but i thought a black-light version might look nice...


IF U GOT IT POST IT BRO... YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME TOO...DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

Ok Grnman, E's Pic Too, How Do I Trap Them For My Use With Tiny....sir Db. Is Waiting Pesent Farmer.....lol


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/115013d1210468658-dirtbags-green-thumb-wait-s-jhf2ub.jpg


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Ok Grnman, E's Pic Too, How Do I Trap Them For My Use With Tiny....sir Db. Is Waiting Pesent Farmer.....lol


Right click on his image and click "save image as". Now you will have the image stored on your compter. Put it on your desktop or something.

Then go to "My Rollitup" and look for "edit avatar". Should be on the left side.

Then scroll down to the bottom of that page and click the browse button to look for where you saved the pic. Select the file and hit save.


You don't need tinypic..


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Guys Im On It.... I Like Those Pic's Makes Ya Kinda Feel That Way When Ya Smoke It....hehehehehhe!!! Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Thanks Guys Im On It.... I Like Those Pic's Makes Ya Kinda Feel That Way When Ya Smoke It....hehehehehhe!!! Db.


C'mon man...don't tease us!

I'm all out of herb right now to...gonna need to pick some up here in a few..


LOL @ Sir DB! OOPS...

I forgot!


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

Hey DB..I think you can change the title under your name..

Change it to Sir DirtBag Mcluven


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

Mcplantluven...lmfao. Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

HAHAHA...yea.

Diggen the new avatar man! GOOD idea..


----------



## cannaboy (May 10, 2008)

so original...i bet nobody else has that avatar..lol


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

cannaboy said:


> so original...i bet nobody else has that avatar..lol


I HOPE NOT, OR SOMEONE BEN IN THE STASH, THATS MY OWN PERSONAL PIC. SO PROUD OF THE PIC'S THEY REMIND ME OF HIGH TIMES...LOL
I WISH...DB.


----------



## cannaboy (May 10, 2008)

i placed an order for a hps today..so watch out the game has just begun

muahhhaaahahaha....muahhaaahaaahhaa.....mmmuuuuuahhhhhhaahahaha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

cannaboy said:


> i placed an order for a hps today..so watch out the game has just begun
> 
> muahhhaaahahaha....muahhaaahaaahhaa.....mmmuuuuuahhhhhhaahahaha!!!!!!!!!


ITS ALLWAYS ON.... THE CHAIR CAN GO 25MILES ON A CHARGE, HOWS YOUR BATTS. BRO... I GUNNA HIT YOUR JOURNAL IN THE MORN. WIFE IS GETTING HOME NOW, OK THATS WAS A LIE,,,, IM SCARED. LOL SO U BETTER RUN TO THE JOURNAL, CAUSE DADDY'S CUMMIN....LMAO.. CANNA. I LIKE FRESH PIC'S, IVE BEEN THERE B4, JUST WATCHING IN THE SHADOW, LIKE A KITTY READY TO POUNCE...MEEYOWW. SEE THERE'S ALREADY SKIN MISING, KITTY HAS CLAWS... LOL SO THE HOUSE BETTER BE CLEAN, AND IN ORDER.
SIR' DIRTBAG OUT. STILL LAUGHING. ALLWAYS.  DB.


----------



## cannaboy (May 10, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> ITS ALLWAYS ON.... THE CHAIR CAN GO 25MILES ON A CHARGE, HOWS YOUR BATTS. BRO... I GUNNA HIT YOUR JOURNAL IN THE MORN. WIFE IS GETTING HOME NOW, OK THATS WAS A LIE,,,, IM SCARED. LOL SO U BETTER RUN TO THE JOURNAL, CAUSE DADDY'S CUMMIN....LMAO.. CANNA. I LIKE FRESH PIC'S, IVE BEEN THERE B4, JUST WATCHING IN THE SHADOW, LIKE A KITTY READY TO POUNCE...MEEYOWW. SEE THERE'S ALREADY SKIN MISING, KITTY HAS CLAWS... LOL SO THE HOUSE BETTER BE CLEAN, AND IN ORDER.
> SIR' DIRTBAG OUT. STILL LAUGHING. ALLWAYS.  DB.


 

i was laughing the whole time i was reading that....i cant say anything rite now because you have thc monsters and bud bombers on your side...but soon...very soon the battle will begin...and when it does,ohhh boy...you just better have a few extra diapers in your back pocket...lol


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

Damn son...extra diapers! LMFAO...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 11, 2008)

LAUGHING MY PHUCKING ASS OFF, THAT'S HOW WE PLAY IT HERE.....!!!
+REPS TO CANNABOY COMING.

NOW BUSINESS:

CRIPLET HERE. OHHHH! CANNA, E 2 BRUTTA'...... E2. 
CRIPLET..... HOLDING, DICK..-FIST OVER MOUTH, "O NO HE DII'ENT!!!"
(ROLLING BACK, CRIPLET' -FLIPPS- THE LATCH ON DIRTBAGS' CAGE.......
AND OFFERS CANNA SOME LAST WORDS/RIGHTS...TO BE FAIR I WONT USE BUD PIC'S OR MONSTER PIC'S....

FROM THE XL DOGG' CAGE.... WHAT APPEARS TO BE "MONGO" FROM THE BLAZING SADDELS MOVIE, STRETCHES, GIGGLES ALITTLE, AND PATS CRIPLET ON THE HEAD LIKE A FLUFFY PUPPY...GRABBS" CANNA,,, LIKE A NEW TOY BY "ONE LEG" AND SKIPS TO THE GROW SIDE OF THE OP'S.... SETS CANNA ON BOUNCY KNEE FOR A CHAT....ABOUT "DIAPERS"......

1. IF THAT WAS A CRACK ABOUT NEEDING A CHANGING TABLE FOR THE SON, THATS FUNNY....DIRTBAG, "GIVES CANNA A LITTLE HUG:"

2. IF THAT WAS A CRACK ABOUT, CRIPLET CRAPING HIS PANTS TOO-ALSO, ON TOP OF ALL HE HAS TO ENDURE, THEN THAT WAS FUNNY TOO!!! DIRTBAG, "GIVES CANNA A HUG THIS TIME:"
BUT, THAT MEANS THATS THERE'S A GUY OUT THERE IN A WHEEL CHAIR, THAT CAN BAERLY USE HIS LIMBS, ON SOME DAYS HAS TO CRAWL!, TO GET IT DONE....... WITH CRAP IN HIS PANTS... OK "DIAPERS" A 2YR OLD BOY ON HIS BACK,
SO THE GROW'S "ARE CHILDPROOFED"....IS KICKING YOUR ASS AT THIS....!!! 
3. AND BRO I JUST READ THE GROW JOURNAL...../BLOOM JOURANAL "DIAPERS"
HOW OLD ARE U.....U NEED SOME, MY SON'S GOT SOME "4"'S HE'S GROWN OUT OF...DO? MOM AND DAD KNOW YOUR DOING THIS IN THERE CLOSET'. 
CRIPLET COULD FIT YOUR HOLE OP, IN HIS CLONE TABLE AND STILL HAVE ROOM FOR MY TOYS....






CRIPLET:"SEE NO BUDS OR MONSTERS"
4. U COULN'T GROW YUR SELF OUTA WET PAPER BAG, IF IT ALREADY HAD SHT. IN IT. BRO.... 
DIRTBAG, "GIVES CANNA A BETTER HUG:"

HOLY CRAPP"..... DIRTBAG!!!...
 DID YOU BREAK ANOTHIER NEW TOY.....00..........
PUT THE GUTS BACK IN, AND GET BACK IN THE CAGE 
DAMIT DIRTBAG"
CRIPLET HERE: 
5. THE ONLY WAY YOUR GUNA EVER CATCHUP' IS IF U PUT IT ON YOUR HOTDOG BRO....
6. "THE BURN" I LIKE'S MINE "WELL DONE" SOUNDS LIKE CANNA DOES TOO!!!
HOW FAR WILL "THE MAN-IN DIAPERS" GO,,,,, I PISS LIKE A BIG DOGG STILL FROM THE "CHAIR" NO BUD'S.... OK, ILL PULL THE AV. FOR 24 SO THERE IS NO BUD SHOOTS OF DADDY'S WORK.... WELL GO BLANK...A MAN OF MY WORD...AFTER THIS POST... SO U HAVE TIME FOR THE LOTION TO SET IN...
7. CANT STOP LAUGHING MY ASS OFF CANNABOY... U DID ASK FOR THIS.
YOUR TOPPS HERE BROTHER, ANY PLANT PROB'S JUST HIT ME...DB.

PUFF-PUFF-PASS CANNABOY.... CANNABOY CANNA CA C. MAN THIS IS SOME GOOOOOOD SHT. DB. ALLWAYS WORK THAT CRIPLET.


----------



## GrnMan (May 11, 2008)

How are things THC? I'm pretty baked and I must say I enjoyed that last post of yours...Sometimes I feel that I've eaten shrooms after reading your posts. They are so creative...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 11, 2008)

Just Sitten Here, The Ole Lady Has To Work 2dy So Im Off Here As Soon As I See Canna Feel The Burn... Then Back On 2nite With The Day To Day Sht. Still Need To Do Some Catching Up On The Applejuice Plant Thread. But Were Getting There. The Clones Are Ready To Hit The Big Pots And The Calander Is Getting Ready To Bite My Ass Again, Making Fall Behind In There Or In Here... Well Thats The Price.... Db. Well Just Run It Choppy For A While To Get To The Field Of Day To Day. I Am Tired Of Allways Running Behind On The Ops. 
And Posts...pm's Too


----------



## cannaboy (May 11, 2008)

what a clever little man....lmao.....your last post is soo fun to read...with all the bright colorful letters and what not..it really kept my attention...im still going to keep it brief because your clones in fact are bigger than my 1 month old plants...lol...i know im in over my head competing with a vet like yourself seeing that you have a few years head start on me...and a few thousand watts...but thats the fun thing about it.....i have nothing to lose...but a whole lotta rep to gain....my forest is in the making...and when its completed all of your rep will be deleted......i love a challenge and i think i found the biggest one on riu!!...so your on....my 150watt vs your 250,000watt spacecraft hps...lets see who will be the victor


----------



## rockfish (May 11, 2008)

Damn THC,

I've subscribed to this thread because of the creativity of your postings... and because you are producing some beautiful buds...and I might learn something! 

I am "heavily medicated" and had to read that last post a couple of times because I was laughing so f*ing hard.

Classic!

~Rock~

(rep for you)


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 11, 2008)

YOU ALREADY WON BRO...IM ON THE WAY OUT. SO GET ME WHY U CAN... AND THEN, IMA HAUNT YOUR ASS. LOL REPS NEVER DIE,,, PPL. DO.

UNLESS YOUR GETTING A 1000W X2 OP, YUR NEVER GOING TO CATCH UP,,, THAT SYSTEM HAS TO COME WITH A HOUSE TOO.!!!

WITH THE 400W SYSTEM IM READING ABOUT IN YOUR JOURNAL, AND A POSTER OF THE SUN, WE CAN GET U PRETTY STONED BRO.... I DO SEE SOME ROOM FOR IMPROVEMENT, THAT I WONT PRINT IN YOUR JOURNAL OUTA RESPECT, JUST PM'S OR MINE. IF YOUR INTERESTED.!!! 

A FEW YEARS HEAD START... PUP, TRY MAYBE 20, YOUR AGE SIR. 38 HERE.
AND THATS IF I RUN SOLO, IF I GO COLLECTIVE, YUR GREAT GRANDMA SHOULD HAVE STARTED LEARNING THIS, AND PASSED IT ON...!!!

AND THATS IN THE BOX, HAVE U READ THE APPLE JUICE THREAD, CANNA.
THAT'S WHAT DIRTBAG DOES FOR FUN-TORTURE, OUTA THE BOXES....
CANT,,,,DONT KNOW THAT WORD...

WELL ITS SUNDAY, JUST REALIZED THAT. SO ITS A MOVIE AND DINNER FOR ME, NO MORE POSTING 2NIGHT, BLEW THE WADD ON THIS MORNINGS POST, BEN SICK BUT LAUGHING ALL DAY, THANK U CANNA... IT MADE THE DAY EASIER. BLAH BLAH BLAH, 
..........00..........IS THAT CANNA'S BLOOD STILL ON THE TIRE'S ,WELL THE BOY JUST SPREAD LOTION ALL OVER HIS CRIB, SO I GUESS THIS DAY ISN'T GOING TO END JUST YET.
BUT THAT'S COOL, I SURE DO LOVE THAT KID. IM OUT. DB.


----------



## cannaboy (May 11, 2008)

man..thanx for the laughs


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 11, 2008)

...lets see who will be the victor Whats wrong with being a victor??


----------



## GrnMan (May 11, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> ...lets see who will be the victor Whats wrong with being a victor??



LOL...good one.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 12, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> ...lets see who will be the victor Whats wrong with being a victor??


WELCOME BACK VV', CANNA DID I INTRODUCE U, TOOOOO!!!!
WANTED TO SAY SOMTHING, TO THE VICTOR "CRACK", BUT THE V, WAS NOT AROUND SOO I DIDN'T.

REMEMBER THE POOL OF KNOWLEDGE, IT JUST GOT SO DEEP, SON... THAT ONE OF YUR ARM FLOATIES JUST POPPETTTTTT.....DB.

VV. GOOD TRIP, I HOPE....ARE U PAYING FOR IT.!!!??? THE GIRLS./LADIES/BABIES. ALL GREAT I HOPE.!!!


----------



## GrnMan (May 12, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> REMEMBER THE POOL OF KNOWLEDGE, IT JUST GOT SO DEEP, SON... THAT ONE OF YUR ARM FLOATIES JUST POPPETTTTTT.....DB.


LOL

What's up THC? No work for me today!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 12, 2008)

It Is Monday Isn't It.... Thanks For That Didnt, Know. So Im Working On The Transplant, Of The Clones To Lg. Pots Right Now. Ill Have It Posted Here In A Bit.... If The Boy Dont Wake Up Then All Bets Are. Offf. Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 12, 2008)

Yea I know what ya mean. When I was going threw rehab I didn't work for like 3 months...I never knew what day it was..everything blended into one big week...

I got another male man! Fucker started growing nuts over night...

Can't wait to see the pics..

What kinda solutions do you use for your clones to help them take root. What's the deal with those gels I see everyone using?

Thanks DB


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 12, 2008)

I JUST USE THE DIPNGROW AS SHOWN FOR 13SEC. DIP TIME..... ITS ONLY ONE SHOT OF THE NUTES, FOR THE THE CLONES AT, 1/4STR. LABEL REC'S HALF... GO READ IT BRO ITS ALL THERE PLAIN AS DAY, ALOT OF SITTING AND WATCHING IT GROW, I DONT MESS WITH THE BABIES.... GO READ IT. IF U HAVE SOME QUESTIONS THEN.... AN ANSWER.... FOR NOW, ITS INTERMISSION, TILL TONIGHT, AND THEN A HELLA LONG POST COMING....
FOR NOW: "THE CHAIR"





JAZZY, SELECT, HOW LAMMMME IS THAT.

AND "THE MAN" GROW THAT FRO, BOB.ROSS......MR. MELLOW."






THAT'S ENTERMISSION..... PPL. PHATTY TIME. DB. 00..........


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 12, 2008)

GOOD ENTERMISSION.... ME TOOOO.!!!

OK LETS TALK CLONES FOR A SECOND. I WILL TRY TO GIVE U A PIC' TIME LINE....FOR THEM. TODAY WAS CHANGE OVER TO LARGE POTS FROM THE SMALL 6" ERS. OK HERE GOES.

APR. 8- CLONE TABLE SET UP FOR CLIMATE ADJUSTMENT, WATER TEMPING, AND TAP WATER, CHEMICAL EVAP. AFTER 75DEG. F. MARK IN TEMP.






APR. 9- NUTES ADDED TO 12 GAL. RES. (1/4 STR. 3-OZ A-B-C= 6-OZ) GOLDEN GROW, GROW.
HYGROZYME 80ML....................THAT'S IT FOR 2WEEKS 5DAYS PPL. I DID NOTHING ELSE. CLONES WERE TAKEN AND PLACED.






APR. 19- NOTHING DONE. GROWTH SHOWING.






APR. 28- CLONES NEEDING TO COME OUT. RES. NEVER RE-UPED OR NUTED.






THE RESULTS................. 00..................APR. 9-28TH 2WKS 5DYS







THAT'S CLONING FOR THE DIRTBAG.


----------



## email468 (May 12, 2008)

well done!


----------



## HazyEyes (May 12, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THC how many wattz is that bitch i bet u can hit 20 at least in the mo fo.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 12, 2008)

NOW THAT WE HAVE THE CLONES, NEEDING TO GO SOME WERE'S.... THE NEXT SET ON PIC'S TO TIME-LINE, ARE THE 6" POTS FOR THE NEXT 2WKS.

APR. 28- WHEN THE CLONES COME OUT, THERE GIVEN SOME WORMCASTING POWDER, IN THERE HOLE, B4 THE TRANS.

NUTES: GOLEDEN GROW GROW, FULL STR. SO THATS, 1-OZ OF A-B-C PER GAL. OF WATER AND 10ML OF HYGROZYME ADDED TO THAT SAME GALLON... 
TIMES 2 TO FEED THE PACK, TILL DRAINAGE....TOTAL USED 2 GALLONS.

THE BABY MONSTERS....
DAY1
THERE' NEW HOME.












MAY 3- THE LITTLE ORAGNE GIVER POTS NEED SOME WATER, SAME MIX AS ABOVE BUT ONLY USED .5 GALLONS FOR THE 4 LITTLE GIRLS THE 6" BLACK HAVE NEEDED NO ATTENTION.






MAY 5- ALL THE LITTLE ORG. GIRLS ARE GONE, AND THE GANG IS IN PLACE.
NEW TO THE GROUP, IS A BLOOMED AK-47 REGRO.,, AND A LITTLE MISS BLACK BERRY WIDOW. BOTH SHOWN KINDA IN PIC. AM VERY HAPPY TO HAVE PROJECT PLANTS WITH ME....
NUTES: PLANTS NEEDED WATER-ING (LIGHT POTS/DROP IN LEAF PERKYNESS.) GANG WATER 1.75 GAL. OF SAID GROW, HYGRO. MIX. TILL DRAINAGE. ALL... PIC IS DAY AFTER SO IT WAS A FULL 7 DAYS BETWEEN WATERS.






MAY 9- HAD TO WATER 4 DAYS LATER, WITH SAID MIX.... THERE UPTAKE OF WATER AND GROWTH IN THE LAST TO WEEKS IS SHOWING.... BIG POTS ARE NEEDED FOR LESS WORK, AND WATERING...

MAY 12- POTS ARE VERY LITE, ALITTLE WORRIED BUT, DRY IS EASIER FOR ME TO MANAGE... ITS BIG POT DAY, TRANS NEEDED. BAD.!!!






GOT REAL BIG IN 2 WKS... 2 WATERINGS TILL DRAINAGE AT FULL STR. OF THE GROW, AND HYGROZYME. A LITTLE WORM POOP! POWDER IN HER HOLE, AND A 1/4 TURN EVERY OTHIER DAY IF THAT...
APR.28-MAY12  00.................DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 12, 2008)

email468 said:


> well done!


IN TITLE BUT SINGULAR.... I NEED TO CHAT WITH U, WHEN I GET CAUGHT UP, ILL PM YA..DB.





HazyEyes said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THC how many wattz is that bitch i bet u can hit 20 at least in the mo fo.


YES SIR, ITS A 1000W MH, THE FLICK OF A SWITCH ITS A 1000W HPS, JUST CHANGE THE BULB. HAVE 2 ONE FOR EA. SIDE. RIGHT TOOL RIGHT JOB.

I WORKED IT TODAY, THAT COMING IN THE MORN. IF I CAN STILL MOVE. THE TRANS TO LARGE POTS....AM DB. GLAD UR BACK, NO MAIL TODAY, NO BILLS, BUT THAT MEANS NO JUNK MAIL......YAAAA!!! JUST PLAYED IN THE DIRT, AND WATCHED THE KID....IM OFF WAY TIRED....


DOOOOOOOBEEEEEEEE!!! 00...........LATER.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 13, 2008)

PULLING BACK RIGHT ARM, HEHEHEHE!!! "YOUR DEVELOPING NICELY GIRLLL"
HOLD ON WHAT SIGHT IS THIS......"DAMIT, DIRTBAG."
00..................... 
WERE'S CANNA,??? I BET CLEANING HOUSE....

OK THE LITTLE BUS....... STOP IT!!! 3
LETS MAKE THE BABIES A NEW HOME...... THE SUPPLIES






COST. 35$ ON THE SOIL, 7$-12$ ON THE TUBS, GARDEN TOOLS WE ALL SHOULD HAVE, STOLE THE BLUE BOWL FROM THE KITCHEN, WHEELS WOOD AND SCREWS, PRICE-LESS.... EASE OF USE. MAYBE 10$......AND WERE OFF.

BREAK THE SOIL UP....






I PUT THE TUB IN A MINI IT, SO AS NOT TO MAKE A MESS....












AND START FILLING IT WITH SOIL..... SEEEEEE !!! 






HEY DB. HERE GIVE ME A SHOUT, U GUYS, GALS "FOR LACY" LIKE THE BIG PICTURES OR WOULD U LIKE I TONE IT DOWN, TO SMALLER....

NEXT STOP COMMING.............UP!!! DB.


----------



## HazyEyes (May 13, 2008)

I wana be picked up by the little bus, next. 
Is the bottom top some kind of R/O or is it just to keep things clean.


----------



## HazyEyes (May 13, 2008)

Never mind i see it.


----------



## GrnMan (May 13, 2008)

No, keep the pics at that size. Anyone that's on dial-up needs to live in the now!

I love the detail you put into your journals man..keep up the good work DB.


----------



## HazyEyes (May 13, 2008)

Thc how do u post ur pictures like that i only know the one way.


----------



## GrnMan (May 13, 2008)

I posted somewhere on here with detailed info on how to do that...

Upload them to tinypic or photobucket (I prefer tinypic cos it's faster) then use the IMG tag.







If that were a real url, it would have shown a pic.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 13, 2008)

LET'S PICK UP WERE WE LEFT OFF... FILLING THE LARGE POTS. GETTING READY FOR THE TRANSPLANT...
AND WERE OFF...

IT TAKES ABOUT 9 BOWLS TO FILL THE POT, X3 AND THERE'S ALLWAYS ALITTLE LEFT OVER, WE'LL GET TO THAT. 3 BOWLS AND THEN LEVEL, PATT. DOWN, AND FILL HER UP....
























YOU CAN SEE THE STAIN I WORKING TOWARDS IN THESE PIC'S ON THE RIM OF THE TUB....






MORE COMING......DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 13, 2008)

AND WERE OFF AGAIN......
GETTING ONE FULL, PUSHED ASIDE AND ON TO THE OTHIER 2...











THE SHORTY TUB PAYS OFF, SEE NO MESS, BACK IN THE BAG OR TUB.!!!
















THE WIFE IF OFF TONIGHT SO DINNER TOGETHIER, THAT'S DIFFRENT.... SO I WILL POST AS LONG AS I CAN TO RAP THIS UP, BUT WHEN SHE GETS IN WERE OFF TILL TOM ARROW.....DB.

LETS CRAM THIS ONE......00............................DB.

OK ALL THE TUBS ARE FULL AND WAITING FOR THE NEXT, STEP....






HERE'S THE LEFT OVERS OF THE SOIL, REALY ENOUGH TO DO THE NEXT RUN OF CLONES WITH, BUT I USE IT FOR FILLING AFTER WATERING "SINKAGE."






ARE NEXT STEP IS TO MAKE A HOLE FOR THE LITTLE ONES. I HAVE USED A 6" POT FOR THIS, JUST CUT THE BOTTOM OUT OF IT, KEPT AS MUCH LENGTH OF IT AS POSS. JUST THE BOTTOM...






WE CENTER IT AND WORK IT IN...






THE SEAT "CREAPER" I USE FOR THIS, OR THE OFFICE CHAIR WITH WHEELS FROM THE KITCHEN.... 






HOPE THIS FITS. JUST BAERLY.... ONE MORE COMING.....DB.00.......


----------



## HazyEyes (May 13, 2008)

THC how much do you yeild when u do grows like this?? soil i mean in the big buckets?

Thanks Grm


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 13, 2008)

SO WE GET THE BOTTOM LESS POT, WORKED IN.... OH YA HIGH!!! OUT THERE, U LIKE...!!!? JUST GOING FOR IT.... 00... .. ...... . ... CANNABOY'S MISSING "MIA" HEY U STILL WITH US BRO. SO'S THE VV.

OK THE HOLE:










ITS GOTA BE DUG OUT, I JUST FILL IN THE SIDE'S AROUND THE HOLE....












AND WERE THERE.






NOTICE THE SLIPPS... IM NO TOE SHOWER, NOT HERE!!! ABLE-BODIED LOSERS.... U KNOW WHO' U ARE !!! U 2.
THEM PHUCKERS ARE SCARY LOOKING.......IF I WAS MY "DOCTOR" ID' WANNA CUT THEM OFF TOO!!!

OK BACK ON TRACK, NEXT RUN UPLOADED. WERE OFF....00.......
THE HOLE IS EMPTY, AND THE DIRT AROUND IT A BETTER PIC OF THIS...






THE HORROR, I MEAN HOLE...... JUST DEEP ENOUGH TO FIT HER, AND A BIT OF HER STOCK TO ABOUT THE FIRST LIMB.










WITH ALL 3 DONE ITS ON TO THE NEXT STEP....POOPOO POWDER.






SORRY ABOUT THE LAST PIC, IT KINDA MESSES WITH THE MIND...CANNABIS IS GOOD FOR A QUESSY TUMMY!!! MORE TO COME......STILL NO WIFE-E YET. DB.


----------



## email468 (May 13, 2008)

getting nice and dirty i see and what a nice hole!


----------



## HazyEyes (May 13, 2008)

email468 said:


> getting nice and dirty i see and what a nice hole!


THATS WHAT HE SAID ....HEHE GET IT 


WOW I MUST SAY I DO APPEER TO BE A BIG ASS LOSER WITH THAT ONE 

-25 COOL POINTS


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 13, 2008)

OUR NEXT STEP.... DONT STEP IN IT........
WORM CASTING POOP, THAT IVE' POWDERED....










WERE GOING TO USE 1.5 TSP PER TUB/HOLE, AND SPRINKLE IT IN LIKE THE DUST OF THE CANNABIS FAIRY...THIS IS ONE OF MY TRICKS, U COULD SAY....... AND NO NOT THE POOP, THE SPRINKLING LIKE A FAIRY...DAMM U PPL ARE SLOW, ITS ALL ABOUT THE PLANTS WITH U, DAMMMM
SO DIRTBAG LIKE'S TO PLAY ALITTLE....

A SHOT OF THE SPRINKLE, NOTICE THE LIMP RISTED TECH... IT GOT ME THE GOLD IN "88" DID TOO, YAAA HUH!!!






HARK...........THE CANNABIS FAIRY HAS BEEN HERE!!! 






AND SHE'S LEFT SOME GIFTS FOR THE EMPTY HOLES.....












SURE DO LOVE HER, THAT FAIRY O" MINE.... 00...... MOVING ON.

AS U CAN SEE THE ROOTS, THEY NEED TO BE REPOTTED... BUT IT IS TIME ON THE CALANDER, ACTUALLY ON TIME THIS TIME...












THE WIFE JUST CALLED WE GOT ABOUT AN HOUR AND OUTA HERE... FOR THE DAY....DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 13, 2008)

PHUCKING HANDS ARE ACKING, BUT LETS KICK THIS PIG... OR ROLL THE HELL OVER IT 00 .. ......... ....................DB. I CAN SEE YOUR READING WHEN I POST THIS AND THEN I REPLY WITH ANOTHIER I WILL CATCH UP WHEN IM DONE, HOPE ITS B4 THE WIFE, IF NOT TOM ARROW, ILL HIT YA...DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 13, 2008)

THANK U SIR MAY I HAVE ANOTHIER.... WHY YES U MAY. 00..........

OK THE HOLE,, I LIKE-A THE HOLE, HER'S U PERV......

AND THE HOLE GETS FILLED....






A PIC OF, AFTER THEY WERE SET IN THE SPACE...










THERE ARE SOME LEAF THAT WILL GET BARIED, I WILL TRIM THIS B4 THAT. I LIKE TO KEEP IT CLEAN, AND TIDDY....
AFTER THAT, TRIM. I MOVE IN THE DIRT, GIVE THE PLANT A LITTLE CPR MOVE TO SEAT HER, LEVEL OFF THE SOIL TOP, PRESS AGAIN, AND LEVEL...... DONE, NEXT.00............

HERES THE LOST LEAF.






MAN WERE ALMOST THERE, IM SIGHTED....
A SHOT OF THE FINISHED PRODUCT...






THE DANCE FLOOR IS CLEAR AND THE PLANTS ARE SEATED... AND READY FOR ACTION.






OK WATERING TOM ARROW, GUYS WAY TIRED AND THE LADY IS A TRAMP... SOO DB. TILL THE MORN. OH YA SHE'S OFF TOO, SO IM ON ALL DAY.!
HWHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!!!00......... ...... ... ..


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 13, 2008)

Hazy I Pull A Pound, Its In The Harv. Section Stoner, Do U Read My Sht. Or Just Poke The Criplet With A Stick....lol Db.



-26 ON THE COOL....LOL BEEN THINKING OF YOUR PLANT ALL DAY....


----------



## HazyEyes (May 13, 2008)

To tell you the truth THC i never realy fully read haha i skim through, what do u realy expect a dyslexic basted like me to read every word.


----------



## email468 (May 13, 2008)

what an awesome journal - the photos are great and very descriptive.

One of the best!


And your plants are wonderful also


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 14, 2008)

AS NOT TO STIR ANY CONFUSION, EVERYTHING FROM FILLING THE TUBS TO WATERING, ALL TAKES PLACE STEP AFTER STEP, WAITING TO WATER, AS THIS POSTING PATTERN MAY SUGG. IS NOT IT.... STEP AFTER STEP, TILL CLEAN, GREEN, AND MEAN!!!

SO THE TUBS ARE READY TO WATER, THE CLONES WERE KEPT, TO THE DRY SIDE, FOR EASIER POT REMOVAL, TRANS-ED AND THIRSTY....
SHE RAN ME OUTA THE GARAGE, TILL I HAD A WATERING CAN IN MY HAND....
WAITING FOR IT ON THE LAUNCH PAD, OPEN SO I CAN GET AROUND HER EASY... KINDA LIKE WASHING AN ELEPHANT, YUR PIC.






AND WERE OFF 00..........................!!!

SITTING WAITING THE DRY TUB. WORMCAST POWDERED ALLREADY PRESENT GIVEN DURING THE TRANS, MEMBER.....






I WATER FROM THE OUT-IN TO GIVE A GOOD SEAT TO HER. THIS IS JUST THE WAY I DO IT. KARMA I GUESS, I DO HAVE ALOT OF RITUAL LIKE THINGS THAT I DO... "THE PLANT WISPER-ER"
THE START OF THE 4GALLONS PER TUBE....POURS OUT.!!!






THE NUTES: WORMCASTINGS ALLREADY THERE. GOLDEN GROW FULL STR.
GROW MIX........1-OZ OF PARTS A-B-C TOTAL OF 3-OZ'S PER GAL. + 10ML OF HYGROZYME, JUST TAP "TEMPED" X4 FOR EACH, AND SET ASIDE.
ALL DONE......!!!! YA!!!! 
SOME PIC'S OF THIS.................






THERE SHE'S ALL WET, NO DRAINAGE, NEEDED ITS THE NEW PAD....






THE FIRST 2GAL.S GET SUCKED RIGHT IN. THE SECOND 2 POOL ALITTLE AND THEN GONE. BUT STILL NO DRAINAGE MESS TO CLEAN.






OK A LITTLE MORE COMING, NEXT POST. 00.............DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 14, 2008)

HOLY WORMCASTING CRAP BATMAN, WERE THERE.....00........!!! 
SHABANG, CRASH, KAPOW.................!!!

SO THEY ALL GET WATERED AND SET ASIDE, DONE. NOW JUST BACK FILL THE HOLE UNDER THE LIGHT AND POWW......
SOME PICS' OF THIS GOING DOWN.





ONE LITTLE PIGGY, TWO LITTLE................






BLAM* THREE PIGGY FLOOR. THE GANGS ALL THERE.






FOR YOUR SIZING PLEASURE...






THE DANCE FLOOR IS FULL, AND ALL IS COUGHT UP ON THE CALANDER AND THE JOURNAL, BUT NOT APPLEJUICE, SO IM OFF THE GROW TO CATCH UP THERE, AND WILL TRY TO GET THAT POSTED TODAY OR TOM ARROW.






DB. 00....... ...... .. GRNMAN, DID WE BREAK CANNA.???

NOW THE DAY TO DAY'S OF A CRIPLET LITTLE MAN, WITH A CROOKED LITTLE PLANT SET UP.....DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 14, 2008)

THE DAY TO DAY, ON TODAY, TOMARROW. HEHEHEHE!!! THE WIFE IS OFF AND DB. IS ON....... SO TO GET THE GROUP OF U MISFIT TOYS THRU THE NIGHT, WITH THE SWEAT GREEN TRICH'S OF LOVE. FROM THE APPLEJUICE THREAD....... ENJOY CRIPLET JUST WORKIN IT!!! 00..............






WHEN I GO.
WHEN I GO I WANT TO BE BARIED FACE DOWN, NO PANTS, ASS OUT....
SO U GUYS HAVE A PLACE TO PARK YOUR BIKE, WHEN U COME VISIT.......!!!

TO THE END OF DAYS. THEY CAN BE MANY, LIKE THE TRICH'S. OR FEW LIKE HER LEAVES. TILL THE END OF DAYS.

STOP CRYING GAMBLE,GRNMAN,AND TECH. IM COMING FOR U, GAMBLE I THINK YOUR UP, CAUSE WE BROKE CANNABOY....LOL STILL MIA.???DB.

AND A WONDERFULL NIGHT TO ALL, WERE STILL HERE.!!!


----------



## email468 (May 14, 2008)

You got a lot of work done! nice job and great plants


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 14, 2008)

Super job DB. The piece from the pump to the hose fitting is just the riser that comes with a fountain pump, you could use flexible tubing instead. The sharktooth hose fiting is avaiable at Menards. It pushes on to 3/4" pipe and has the female hose threads on the other end. You won't be able to drain your container completly because of the pump height, it would make it a lot easier for you. Don't you hate it when people argue with you and they know you are right? lol VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 15, 2008)

BEEN SMOKING, LOL LIKE THERE ISNT A MEDI. PHATTY HANGING FROM THE LIP 24/7 LOL.
UM DUH!!! Don't you hate it when people argue with you and they know you are right? lol VV" VV I STOPPPED QUESTIONING YOUR JUDGMENT ALONG TIME AGO, YOUR A SHOT CALLER, AND A VERY PATIENT, WISE, BIGTOW "SHOWEN", GERITAL TAKEN.... OLE' MAN!
ARGUE??? A BATTLE OF WITTS AND I GET TO BE THE UN-ARMED PERSON. LOL
THE ONLY THING IM SURE "IM" RIGHT ABOUT IS, I NEVER GET TO LEAVE THIS CHAIR AND I SHOP FOR "BOXES" LOLLLLLLLLLL.
LIKE I SAID WITH AGE COMES:
PATIENCE
UNDERSTANDING
CARING
WISDOM
FORSIGHT DUE TO
HINDSIGHT
AND HAIR ON THE TOES, EARS, NOSE, THE EYEBROWS TRY AND UNITE", AND THE GREY IN PLACE'S, WELL THE YOUNGSTERS WILL SEE...LOL HEHEHEHEHEHE!!! HOLE E CRAP NO!
??? "THIS IS NOT MY BEUTYFUL WIFE,
??? "THIS IS NOT MY HOUSE,
??? "HOW DID I GET HERE".....

ALL THESE ARE "THE" QUILTY'S ONE HOPES FOR, IN LIFE AND FINDING IN A FRIEND.
WHEN USED TOGEITHER/CONJUCTION IN A WHOLE. THAT MAKES FOR ONE HELL OF A PERSON IN MY BOOK,,, PHUCK THE PLANTS, THATS JUST GRAVY, HOW'S IT HANGING FRIEND...VV. YOURS DB. "EVEN GAVE ME THE NAME" ALLWAYS +REPS TO THE V.

IF ANYBODY WOULD LIKE TO DESPUTE THESE WORDS, CRIPLETS HAND IS ON THE LATCH OF DB.'S CAGE.!!!!!!!


----------



## email468 (May 15, 2008)

i don't mind the toes or even the nose - but this hair in my ears is irritating!


----------



## HazyEyes (May 15, 2008)

email468 said:


> i don't mind the toes or even the nose - but this hair in my ears is irritating![/quote
> 
> same here man haha
> 
> ...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 15, 2008)

Are U Still Using That Skin So Soft. From Avon, Fountain Of Youth My Ass.


----------



## email468 (May 15, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Fountain Of Youth My Ass.


Who was it that said: Fountain of youth? we have enough youth - how about a fountain of smart?


----------



## HazyEyes (May 15, 2008)

i did, i dont need too be an smarttard i alred am in shcool.


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

Looks like you got a little nute burn there THC, I advise you to lay off the nutes.

J/K  J/K  J/K  J/K  J/K 

How ya been? Things are looking good over at your place I see. You have all the children playing together nicely I hope...

I'm not sure where canna is, he has been MIA...

Maybe another milk carton avatar is needed??


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 15, 2008)

I Must Have Got Some Attention In The Server, I Noticed All The Pic;s From The Begining Have Been Turned On.... I Was Like Wtf... Thought Is Was The Wrong Jorn. For A Sec. Lol Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

Yo man, when are you going to change the status under your name?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 15, 2008)

Never Why Does It Bug U.... That's Just A Bonus...lol Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

No It doesn't bug me. If it were me though, I'd make it say something real kick ass ya know?

Like "n00b tamer"..that be pretty sweet...

OR

Sir DirtBag


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 15, 2008)

Grnman, I Realy Am Here For The Ppl. Bro. Reps And Tags Are Nice, And They Do Make Db. Giggle, But The Ppl. The Growing Just Comes, If U Need That Info. From Me To Aid You Great,,, I Just Need To Talk To Ppl. Db.brian.
Just A Loser In A Chair, That Needs The Company.! That Happens To Be A Good Dandylion Grower...bro. For Reals. Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Grnman, I Realy Am Here For The Ppl. Bro. Reps And Tags Are Nice, And They Do Make Db. Giggle, But The Ppl. The Growing Just Comes, If U Need That Info. From Me To Aid You Great,,, I Just Need To Talk To Ppl. Db.brian.
> Just A Loser In A Chair, That Needs The Company.! That Happens To Be A Good Dandylion Grower...bro. For Reals. Db.


There ya go... "DandyLion Grower" 

hahahaha...

Anyways, I updated my thread again. Oh well...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 16, 2008)

HEY OUT THERE THOUGHT SOME PIC'S OF THIS MIGHT HELP...
WHEN DIRTBAG GOES PUDDLE JUMPIN IN THE CHAIR, RATHER BLOOM OR GROW, BOTH BEING EXACTLY THE SAME. SEPPIN ONE COMES WITH GREEN LID FOR "GROW" AND RED ON THE "______", SEE U PPL. ARE LISTENING. THE HYGROZYME IS GIVEN IN THE SAME DOSE WITH EVERY WATERING, EVEN THE NUTES ARE GIVEN WITH EVERY WATERING. FOR THE GROW WE ADD THE WORM TEA, HOME MADE AND WELL GET TO THAT IN A WEEK OR SO ON THE CALANDER.... FOR THE BLM SIDE ITS THE BAT GUNO ADDED THAT AS WELL COMING LATER IN A WK OR SO ... ITS ON THE CALANDER..LOL.
SO FOR NOW THE DB'S DAY TO DAY THIS IS HOWS IT GOES....
THE WORKS. GROW IS 10-10-12 BLM IS 7-19-14... THE HYGRO, IS JUST AND ADD. WITH NO NPK. CLAIMS TO MAKE IT EASIER, BIGGER, AND HEALTHER, CANT DESPUTE THERE CLAIMS...SEEN IT RUN YELLOW OUTA CLONE LEAF.!
OK THE WORKS: THIS IS PER GALLON. NOT IN WHOLE MIXING.






JUGS ARE FILLED FROM TAP, TEMPED, "I KINDA BABY BOTTLE CHILL TEST IT, TO JUST A LITTE COOL, DEFF. NOT COLD THATS A NO-NO... WITH ROOM TO WORK LEFT OVER. ALL MIX RECP. HAVE BEEN PH'ED. ALL AT 6.0 NO UP OR DOWN FLUIDS FOR CHANGING..NEEDED.
GET THE PRE MARKED AND MESURED COOKING IN JECTOR FROM THE STORE A COUPLE BUCKS, AND SOME TIME, FOR LATER EASE OF USE.
HERES THAT, GETTING DELIVERED IN THE 10ML PER GAL. DOSE.




















NOW ITS TIME FOR THE "SQUEZZY MIX KIT" THAT GOLDEN GROW MAKES FOR THERE PRODUCT. COMES IN ALL THERE MIX KIT SIZES, FROM HOLE E CRAP, TO ITS ON THE COUNTER....BRO.!!! AS U CAN SEE BY THE PIC'S I HAVE THE 'ITS IN THE GARAGE SIZE, FOR THE 1/2 GAL. PRE MIX SET....BRO' ONE....LOL  1-OZ DELIVERY PER GAL. DOSE. JUST A SQUEEZ. GOING LARGER SQUEEZ HARDER. LOL
OK WEVE ADDED THE HYGRO TO THE WATER. GAVE THE KITS A LITTLE SQUEEZY X3, THAT AND THERE DELIVERY...00..............HEY I CANT DO COLOR SCRIPT THE CHAIR DOTS NEEDED TWO RED ONES FOR CANNABOY...???
MAN IM REALY STARTING TO FEEL THREATEND BY THAT GUY, BETTER WATCH OUT, OR HE'LL DISAPPEAR ON U TOO. YA! WATCH OUT DB. SAYS.

OK THE NUTEING CONTINUED....




A





B




AND C'






CLEAN UP ALL OF THE TOOLAGE'ES, TOP THE JUGS AND GO WATER NEEDED GROW PLANTS, 00......... TILL DRAINAGE OCCURS, ON EVERY WATERING. THATS EVERY 2-3 DAYS FOR A 6" POT, "HERE TRY TO GO BY WEIGHT, AND TALK TO THE PLANT... OR EVERY 5-7 FOR THE TUB VARIETY, SHE WILL TELL U, THEN SET HER ON A SCHD. SHE WILL NEED MORE AS TIME GOES ON, AND SHE GETS BIGGER...COMMON SENSE RIGHT....!!! FOR BOTH THE GROWS AND THE BLOOM SIDES....










HERE'S THE SET UP FOR THE BIG TRANS TO TUBS...!!! AT 4GALS PER TUB. SAME MIX DOSE PER G.

WELL THATS IT FOR TODAY...  ALL DB. 00..........!!!
ITS THAT SIMPLE, TURN, TIME, WATER, OH YA LIGHT TOO!!!.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 16, 2008)

DID I MENTION I BAKE COOKIES.... YA! MARTHA, "FROM THE BLOCK" YA! CELL BLOCK, STOPED BY AND SAID HEY, "DIRTBAG" HOWS ABOUTA COOKIE POST.... SURE, DB. SAID SO HERE YA GO....!!!00......

TO START PPL. ARE SCARED OF THE DB.'S COOKIES.! THEY ARE MIND ERASERS, FACE WALKERS, AND DEFF. ELEPHANT STEP GIVERS.... THESE COOKIES COME WITH A WARNING, AND VET. SMOKERS, THAT DONT HEED THAT, PAY....LMFAO, SOME STORIES I COULD TELL.
THE COOKIES GET RESPECT. 00...........
HOUR ONE, THE MIX.
3.25 OZ OF THE MANICURED LEFT OVERS. 'HALF A J, WILL GET U" MONSTER PLANT.
2 STICKS OF HIGHEST FAT CONT. U CAN FIND.
12C WATER 'TAP' IS FINE.

AND WERE OFF...
WHAT IS NEEDED, FOR NOW IS "THE STASH", SLOW COOKER, AND BUTTER.


























WE ADD THE 2STICKS BUTTER, AND 12C HOTEST TAP WATER.... GET IT TO FLOAT A BIT.










THEN STIR IT IN/UNDER. U PICK. HOUR 2 COMING...UP!










OPEN THE LID GIVE A LITTLE STIR, AND CLOSE THE LID....PASS MARTHA'S BOGIN HARDCORE.










LITTLE DENSITY CHECK FOR YA.!!!










MARTHA "FROM THE BLOCK" DAMM ALWAYS GOTA CALL HER THAT. SHE'S TEACHING ME HOW TO "SHANK" SOME ONE,,, I TEACH HER BACKING "THE COOKIES." DB. 00.............. MOVING ON PG. FULL.


----------



## GrnMan (May 16, 2008)

Holy shit man! You make cookies with nearly a qp of some nuggs..props to you on that THC. Those look like they would really fuck you up..


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 16, 2008)

AND WERE MOVED ON. WERE STILL IN HOUR TWO OR THREE I CANT MEMBER MARTHA AND I ARE TRYING TO FINISH THIS JAR, AND WELL WE CANT... SO WE GAVE SOME LOVE TO THE COOKIES.... CAUSE I CAN. 










BYE BYE, NUGGET LOVE, "HEY MARTHA, THAT'S IT GET OUTA THE CHAIR...!!!  F-ING LOADY.










HOUR HEY... GIVEN IT A STIR...!!!










A DENS. CHECK FOR YA AGAIN...










HOURS FOUR AND FIVE THIS STARTS TO BECOME PRESENT... BUT WE JUST KEEP STIRING....AND STIRING.... ITS WAY WORTH IT... KEEP GOING.!!!




















HOUR..................YA!!!! WERE ALMOST DONE FOR THE DAY WITH THIS.!










UNPLUG THE COOKER, AND THE NEXT SET OF SUPPLIES NEEDED....
LET IT COOL A BIT THIS AINT THE FUN PART.... A FRIEND COMES OVER FOR THIS PART TO HELP... WELL HE DOES THE SQUEEZING OF THE CHEESE CLOTH, WERE AFTER THE BUTTER SOAKED LEAF, I WONT IT ALL.!










FOOD GRADE...!!!


NO PIC'S OF THIS, ITS HOT AND NOT REAL FUN,,, WAY BUSY TO PLAY CAMARE...LOL FRIEND HELD CLOTH OVER BOWL, I POURED THE CROCK IN, HE RAPPED UP WHATS LEFT LIKE A GUM DROP CANDY AND RANG IT OUT INTO THE BOWL.... AND NOW WERE THERE.!! NEXT POST PG. FULL.DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 16, 2008)

SO WE HAVE THIS STAINLESS STEAL BOWL, FULL OF BUTTER AND WATER HOW TO GET WHAT I NEED FROM IT....HMMMMMM DO TELL DB. DO TELL.!!!  00............. OK! BUT FIRST SOME MORE PIC'S TO GET US THERE. ITS HOT AND NEEDS TO BE SEPERATED. I GUESS ITS FIGHTING OR SOMTHING. NOT SURE SO A SEP. IS IN ORDER....










I THINK A LITTLE FRIG. TIME, LIKE OVER NIGHT WILL COOL HER JETS....
LOOK IT WORKED THE NEXT MORN, EVEN....LOL 










A HOLE WAS POKED ONE ON EA. SIDE TO DRAIN THE WATER, KINDA LIKE AN OLD SCHOOL OIL CAN. HEHEHEHE!!! ONE FOR US OLDIES...LOL
WATER DRAINED THIS IS WHATS LEFT.










ITS COOKIE TIME. WE GOT A TOTAL OF 3/4 C OF BUTTER, EACH STICK IS A 1/2C SO WE LOST 1/4 CUP IN THE WORKS, THATS OK... JUST WAIT.!










MAKE THE COOKIES AS THE PACKAGE DIRECTS, JUST USE, "THE BUTTER" AND YOUR OFF TO THE RACES, OK. MORE HEAVY COUCH LOCK..LOL










A TSP WAS USED TO SIZE THE COOKIES...






CAN U SMELL EM..............MAN I CAN....!!!






PACKAGE SAID 3DOZ, WE GOT 4DOZ/ 1/2 COOKIE DOSE, FACE WALKERS... EFFECTS: STONED FOR THE DAY. GREAT FOR PAIN.!!!












CAN U SMELL THAT.... VAC. SEALED AN IN THE DARK COOL CLOSED THEY GO.....00..............DB. ALLWAYS.


----------



## HazyEyes (May 16, 2008)

!!!!!! i want some!!! 

ill use this post for the next cookies ill make


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 17, 2008)

hahah man pass some cookies to me  i loooooove cookies


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 17, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Holy shit man! You make cookies with nearly a qp of some nuggs..props to you on that THC. Those look like they would really fuck you up..




THE CHAIR IS NOT ONLY FOR THE CRIPLET, WHEN DB. EATS TO MANY OF THESE COOKIES, I LET HIM US IT TOO. LOL DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 17, 2008)

THOUGHT U GUYS MIGHT LIKE A CUT. EHEHEHEHEHEHHEE!!! 

Duhhhhhhhhh!!! Insain In The Membrain... We Fig. The Cut On The Cook's To Be At 1.9 G's Per Gookie..... U Eat One And Then U Spell The Work Gookie, There That Good Bro....db.lmfao Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! 

The Math,
3-oz 1-qt 1g Of The Stash.
4doz Cookies Made......so 48 Cook's

So Thats.
92 Grams / 48 Cookies = 1.9 Grams Stash Per Cookie.

One J. Of The Trimings, I Smoke Half And Thats More Than Enough. A 1/2 Cookie Is Usualy The Daily Dose, And Is More Than Enough. If Taking A Couple Hits Too. The Days Over, For Ya! Bro....DB.


----------



## email468 (May 17, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> THOUGHT U GUYS MIGHT LIKE A CUT. EHEHEHEHEHEHHEE!!!
> 
> Duhhhhhhhhh!!! Insain In The Membrain... We Fig. The Cut On The Cook's To Be At 1.9 G's Per Gookie..... U Eat One And Then U Spell The Work Gookie, There That Good Bro....db.lmfao Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> ...


and chances of getting busted for transporting cookies is nearly zero!


----------



## rockfish (May 17, 2008)

Oh Man, those look delicious! You need your own show on the Food Network! Ha Ha! You'd put Emeril right outta business.

Thanks for the tutorial!

~Rock~


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 17, 2008)

This Is For All That Have Read, And Are Going To Read..... But Mostly The Posters. Thank U, To Call All Out By Name, In Front And Behind The Scene's, I Feel Would Not Be Right... I See Us As One Big Trich Family. I Do Do This For Us, Yes I Get The Bennies. But With Out U All, Im Just Another Geek In A Chair...much Luv Here For : Riu, You, Her"the Plant", Today And Tom Arrow. Just A Jolly Loadey Spreeden The Luv... Db.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 19, 2008)

THE OTHIER DAY A FRIEND GAVE ME A BLUNT OF W.WIDOW. IM GROWING W.WIDOW AND NEVER TASTED IT... IVE ALSO NEVER SMOKED A BLUNT!!! IM SURE IMA HEAR IT ON THAT. SO AS NOT TO BREAK THE SPIRIT OF THE GIFT, I CUT IT IN HALF, AND UNROLLED THE REST FOR A GOOD TASTER BOWL... VERY NICE!!!!!!

SO MY OTHIER FRIEND GOT JELOUS AND GAVE ME A WELL YULL SEE...
SOME RANDOM PIC'S...




















ARNT FRIENDS GREAT.... HOLD ON IM TEARING UP 00......."..".......~!

SOME OF MY PROJECT PLANTS, AN AK47 AND A BLACKBERRYWIDOW. WELL ANYWAY MD GAVE THEM TO ME, WHEN WE DID THE CLONE EXCHANGE FOR ONE ANOTHER... HERES THOSE GIRLS TODAY.
HERES THE AK.
























THE BBW. I THINK. MD? A CHIME ON THIS..






THERES SOME OF THE DAY TO DAY... GRO AND BLOOM COMING NEXT.
 DB.


----------



## HazyEyes (May 19, 2008)

HAHAHAAH WHO GOT JEALOUS


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 19, 2008)

A Local Brudha, He Likes To Keep The Db. Happy, Im Nicer That Way. Lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 20, 2008)

somebody have a nice ball of hash  .i will cook this eve. i'll make a coctail  boiled cannabis in milk!!!


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

_You is teasing me showing me that hash ball. _


cheetah2007 said:


> somebody have a nice ball of hash  .i will cook this eve. i'll make a coctail  boiled cannabis in milk!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 20, 2008)

i'm talkin about DB...he have hash  .... i have shit lots of leafs trimmed from my buddys plant. check the bush thread in indoor lacy.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> somebody have a nice ball of hash  .i will cook this eve. i'll make a coctail  boiled cannabis in milk!!!



IF U GOT A RECP. FOR WHAT UR DOING, U CAN!, POST IT HERE BRO ALL ARE ALLWAYS WELCOME...! I GAVE U A SHOUT LINK IN THE APPLE JUICE THREAD. CHEERS... DEFF. LOOKING FORWARD TO RND. #2, U STILL THINKING OF THE APPLE??? DB. 




Lacy said:


> _You is teasing me showing me that hash ball. _


HEY THERE, VERY NICE TO SEE YOU...!!! I GAVE A SHOUT TO YOU IN ONE OF THE LINKS BELOW, A BIT AGO. RAN ACROSS THE SIG. AND LOVE IT.!!! MUCH RESPECT HERE, WILL BE HEADING TO THE JOURNAL, MUST SEE.

_*Lacykins *is not a *DUDE!!! *




_https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/33983-lacy-s-indoor-grow-lots-154.html 


IT WAS THE EYES' YES MAAM! CHECK! NOT A DUDE!!! (RESPECT!) LOVE IT.!!! DB.  ALLWAYS APG'S FOR THE TEASE, HEHEHEHEHE!!!
00......................<<< WORKIN IT.!


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 20, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> IF U GOT A RECP. FOR WHAT UR DOING, U CAN!, POST IT HERE BRO ALL ARE ALLWAYS WELCOME...! I GAVE U A SHOUT LINK IN THE APPLE JUICE THREAD. CHEERS... DEFF. LOOKING FORWARD TO RND. #2, U STILL THINKING OF THE APPLE??? DB.


just put as much weed as you want in one litre of milk. than boil them approx 1 hour or when the color of the milk became pale green.than get the milk in glasses....you should remove the leafs and the other shit from it....you want just the milk. u can put choclolate and sugar or some shit to get the taste better and drink 150-200ml of the substance  you will be brain damaged.....halucinations included


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> just put as much weed as you want in one litre of milk. than boil them approx 1 hour or when the color of the milk became pale green.than get the milk in glasses....you should remove the leafs and the other shit from it....you want just the milk. u can put choclolate and sugar or some shit to get the taste better and drink 150-200ml of the substance  you will be brain damaged.....halucinations included


KINDA SOUNDS LIKE ME COOKIES.!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 20, 2008)

Milk And Cookies At Cheetah's... Man That Would Be Crazy!!! I Used Damm Near 3zips + In The Cookies, Dunked In Your Milk... Man Cant Stop The Giggles...lol Db.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 20, 2008)

WELL I THINK ITS BEEN A WK. AND A DAY, SINCE THE TRANSFER TO THE LARGE TUBS... A CALANDER CHECK...




WHY YES IT HAS.!!!

ALL THE LITTLE BUSSES PASSENGERS.........ALL ABOARD.!!!






A CLOSER SHOT.






AND ONE OF THE MOSTERS IN THE MAKING THAT WILL GET TOPPED TOM ARROW.
 SMOKE BREAK.........INSERT "JEAPORDY THEME"......LOL






A LONGER SHOT...TO SIZE HER.






THE LITTLE MONSTERS HAVE BEEN TURNED A COUPLE TIMES THIS WK. AND WATERED ONCE. AT FULL STRENTH NUTES. SHOWN EARLIER... NOTHING ELSE DONE...!!!

NUTE DOSE: 1 GAL. PER PLANT FULL STR. WATERED SEEM LINE FROM TRANPLANT, FIGURING WITH THE GROWTH, THIS IS WERE THE ROOTS LIVE IM REAL INTERESTED IN NOW...
HYGOZYME WAS GIVEN IN THE LABEL DOSE FOR FULL STR. SHOWN EAILER AS WELL... IN SAME GALLON...

THE WATER LINE, IF YOU CAN SEE IT.?






PG. FULL THE LITTLE BUS... 00.........<<< NEXT STOP!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 20, 2008)

OK WERE BACK ROLLED AWAY FOR A SEC. FOR A SMOKE BREAK, AND WERE BACK. HOW BOUT YOU!!!  PUFF PUFF PAAAAAASSSSS!!! THE HELL OUT. HARVEST JARS FULL COMING FOR THE POPCORN TONIGHT PPL, NOW THAT WE HAVE LADY GROWERS IN THE MIDST... LIKING THAT VERY MUCH!!! 

TWO HEADS IS BETTER THAN ONE, BUT A FORUM FULL, NOW THATS JUST A PARTY... 00........<> "PARKED" DONT WORRY YULL LEARN!


MAHN HOW THAT GET IN HERE???" OH SORRY LACY!






I LIKE THESE NEXT 2 SHOTS SO YOUR GETING THEM HOPE U DOO TOO!!!
THE CANNABIS FUNGSHWA...HEHEHEHE!!! 00........












AND TO REMIND U, THIS IS WHAT IM AFTER.!!! SHE'S CUTE HUH!!!
AND SHE'S THE LITTLE ONE...






HER SISTER AT 3WKS AND A DAY IN BLOOM... THOSE COMING SOON. ON THE LITTLE BUS.

IVE NOT BEEN REPORTING ON THE OTHIER PLANTS THAT U R SEEING, THERE MY PROJECT PLANTS MENTIONED EALIER, AND THE BB BAG SEED, AND THE W.WIDOW, EXP RUN FOR THE NEXT HAG6. I HAVE THE BIOS' ON THOSE PLANTS WITH COMPLETE PIC ALBUMS IF ANY ARE INTERESTED.
THE BB WAS JUST MOVED TO BLM FOR SEXING, AND THE WW1 AS WELL FOR THE START OF THE HAG6 EXPERIMENT ON THE WIDOW, THIS TIME. HERE'S SOME PIC'S OF THOSE TODAY IN TLB.GRO 1.1 YA! THE "TLB"





L-BB........R-WW1
FOR GRNMAN!!! LOL HACKEN YA ALLWAYS BRO.DB










FOR THE EXP RUN, I WANT ONE COLA, DONT NEED HER, JUST FOR THE EXPERIMENT, AND THE LEARNING OF HOW THE WIDOW RUNS.






THEY WERE WATERED TODAY AT FULL STR. AND SHARED THERE GAL. OF GROW MIX, HYGRO TOO! ABOUT .25GAL TILL DRAINAGE, IT DIDNT TAKE MORE IN THERE 6' POTS. THE REMAINDER WAS GIVEN TO THE AK PROJECT REVEG. AND THE PLANTS WERE MOVED. 1-2
00............<<<!DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 20, 2008)

TO ALL POSTERS, ENJOY....
TO ALL LOOK-E LOOOOS!................CLOSE ONE EYE! LOL DB.

OK WE KNOW I HARVED AND ITS BEEN IN THE JARS NOW, BEEN SMOKING THE CRAP OUTA IT, AMUGST THE COOKIES, HASH, SCISSOR HASH, AND NOW MILK! HEHEHEHEHHE!!! CHEERS CHE.!

ME STASH.!!! 00............!
REM. HARV. WAS 13-ZIPS AND A QP+ OF TRIMMINGS
OFF 3 PLANTS!!!  HEHEHEHEHE!
ENJOY PPL.






SOME OF IT!












MMMMMMM! NICE, SEE SMELL!
SMELL-O-VISION COME ON,,,,,,,,,,,WORK THIS TIME "DAMIT"......!!!




WELL???

IMA SMOKE THIS ONE NOW!!!00...............<<<<






LOL SORRY! DB. ON "TLB" OUT... FOR TRICHNIZZEL PLAYER, CHURCH!


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 20, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> TO ALL POSTERS, ENJOY....
> TO ALL LOOK-E LOOOOS!................CLOSE ONE EYE! LOL DB.
> 
> OK WE KNOW I HARVED AND ITS BEEN IN THE JARS NOW, BEEN SMOKING THE CRAP OUTA IT, AMUGST THE COOKIES, HASH, SCISSOR HASH, AND NOW MILK! HEHEHEHEHHE!!! CHEERS CHE.!
> ...


That is some nice looking product DB. VV


----------



## rockfish (May 20, 2008)

Wow! That is some beautiful bud! I can almost smell it...almost. LOL

~Rock~


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> TO ALL POSTERS, ENJOY....
> TO ALL LOOK-E LOOOOS!................CLOSE ONE EYE! LOL DB.
> 
> OK WE KNOW I HARVED AND ITS BEEN IN THE JARS NOW, BEEN SMOKING THE CRAP OUTA IT, AMUGST THE COOKIES, HASH, SCISSOR HASH, AND NOW MILK! HEHEHEHEHHE!!! CHEERS CHE.!
> ...



FUCKEN A MAN! Those are some tasty looking buds..good job man..


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 21, 2008)

OK FIRST HEY OUT THERE, LOVE ALL THE COMMS, REPS, AND SUPPORT...!!!  FOR U AND THE SLUT MONSTERS IM REARING...!!!.

WELL THE DB'S A TOPPER, AND A TIP OF IT TO YOU!!!

BREAKFAST OF CHAMPIONS,,,,,!!! WELL THAT'S WHAT I READ, I WROTE IT DOWN AND THEN I READ IT!!! SEE. 00................
MAN THIS IS GOING TO BE ALONG ONE...
HERE PUFF PUFF PASS!!! NOW LETS GET STARTED, OH! YA BREAKFAST...!






MAMA GONE THE MINIBAG WITH HER!, SO IMA WORKIN IT!, ITS BEEN A WK. AND A COUPLE DAYS IN TUBS, 2 WKS ON LITTLE GIRL TABLE, AND 2WK 5 DYS IN CLONE EB TABLE... TOTAL LIFE CYCLE TO DATE...
5 WKS, 7DAYS CLONE TO HERE.!
BUT WE MAKE MONSTERS, SO SHE NEEDS THE SCHOOLING FOR THAT...
HER B4!






A LITTLE CLOSER SHOT OF THE WORK ZONE!!!, AND THE STERILIZED TOOL USED FOR THE JOB, NOT SCISSORS GRNMAN...LOL TRIMMERS 










THE HORROR" ABLE AFTER MATH... OH! NO HE DIDNT!!!




















IM AFTER THE BRANCHES, AND THIS LEAF AND OTHIERS LIKE IT HAVE GOT TO GO!!! SO THE BRANCH WILL HAVE NO FIGHT.!!!
HERES A PIC OF SAID LEAF... AND REMAINING TRIMS.










HER AFTER THE MONSTER TALK!!! OH! SHE GETS ME!!! LOL










AND TLB' MOVES ON TO THE NEXT PASSENGER...
DB. 00............<<<<<< NEXT PG.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 21, 2008)

OK WERE STILL ROLLIN, ROLLIN ROLLIN..00..........LOL!!! THAT WORKS.!!!
SO THE NEXT VICTIM, GETS THE SPEECH...






ANOTHIER SHOT FOR YA!!! WHY, DONT KNOW???






AND THE NEXT WORK ZONE.!!!






TO SHOW IM HUMAN, A BREAK FOR THE NON-TOPPERS... GIVEM A CHANCE TO ROLL A PHATTY AND GET A DEEP BREATH, ITS LIKE I CAN HEAR THEM CRYING OUT!!! NO DB. NO,,, WAIT IM YELLING AT A SCREEN...!!! SO A BRIEF INTERMISSION, AND THEN THE BITCH GETS IT.!!!00...................!!! 
ENJOY.... TO CHEETAH, MILK HALUSINATIONS.."WHATS THAT"
























"INSERT JEOPERDY THEME", TO SCRACHTED RECORD"NEEDLE RIGHT ACROSS"...
DUHH DUHH DUHHHHHHHHHH!!!






LMAO, ITS LIKE I COULD HER THEM SCREEM, AND DROP THE PIPE....!!! OK MAYBE NOT THAT LAST PART. BUT THE SCREEMING FOR SURE. LOL
WHAT'S LEFT OF HER...










THE TWINS... AND THE SECOND, VICTIMS LEFT OVERS.!










OK NEXT STOP COMING UP....00................<<<


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Looken good DB. I noticed you are one Starbucks drinken mofo! I see those damn frap bottles in the background of all your pics..


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 21, 2008)

THIRD STOP, COMING UP...! BUT ANOTHIER SHOT OF THE TWINS AT THERE REQUEST. SLUTS!!! 00..............!!! 










HELP U SIZE THE PLNT.

NOW ITS ME WHITE WIDOW'S TURN.!!!






OR WORK ZONE AGAIN.!!!










HER TOP, VIEWS, AND LEFT OVERS....




















THE GANG PUT BACK, EVERYBODY'S DIRT FLUFFED, AND WERE DONE.!!!






ONE LAST STOP....FOR TLB' AND WERE OFF TO THE YARD.!!! DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 21, 2008)

ONE LAST STOP FOR THE DAY TO THE FUNGSHWA SHOP, ITS NEXT TO THE HEAD SHOP,,, WERE GOING THERE TOO!!! 00.............<<<<<
OK TO CLOSE THE DAY, AND IM OFF TO SPEND TIME WITH THE WIFE. CAUSE SHE'S OFF. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! SHE WORKS 6 A WK/ 9-12 HR.
IN A 120 DEG. BAKERY. IM HER BITCH...LOL  A KEPT MAN!!! 

SO DEEP BREATH, OF WHAT U GOT.... AND 






AND LET IT OUT.....VERY GOOD,,,

TODAYS MONSTERS WERE BROUGHT TO U BY "PBS" "RIU" -AND "VIEWERS LIKE YOU!!!"






OH! YA, THIS LIST OF ME PIC''S AND THOSE COMPUTER PARTS ASWELL.!!!






HOLE-E-CRAP, I JUST COUGHED THE MOUSE OFF THE DESK...HEHEHEH!!!






WERE'D THE MONITER GO!!!






TODAYS POST ALSO BROUGHT TO YOU IN PART... BY! THE MICHI WHITE WIDOW FOUNDATION, VIEWERS LIKE U THERE!!!, MOUNTAIN DEW!, AND HASHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!... LOL.
DB. 00..................<<<< 






WELL I THINK IVE BLOWN ENOUGH SMOKE AT THE COMPUTER, ITS RUNNING SLOW, AND IT JUST ATE A DISK....LOL  ALLWAYS. TLB'


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 21, 2008)

IT SHOULD BE FOR ALL, BUT THE DB. IS LEGAL, I FOLLOW THE MANS RULES AND NO PROBLEMS... JUST A CRIPLET NEEDING MEDS, AND NOT THE OXY, THEY WONT TO GIVE ME... DAMMM I HAVE A KID TO RAISE, U CANT DO THAT ON THE OXY, AH!!! U WITH ME. DB. 

THIS MAKES ME CRY, NEVER THOUGHT I'D READ THE DAY.!!!
AND ITS THE HUMP GUY FOR THIS ONE...






AND RIGHT UNDER IT. THIS HAS TO BE IN THE GROW SITE. I HAVE A CARD AND SO'S THE WIFE. "CARE GIVER."







ALL U SEE IS A LEGAL, MEDICAL GROW-OP, IM IN AN ELECTRIC WHEEL CHAIR, I FOLLOW THE MANS RULES... I REALY DONT THINK THEY PICK ON CRIPLETS ANYMORE, HERE.!!! WAY BAD PRESS IN THE NEWS. AND THE GOV. IN SOME CAPACITIES HAS GIVEN THE STATES SELF GOVERNING RIGHTS.!!! THIS IS ONE. AND IM THANKFULL, SO'S MY SON!!! DB.

OH! YA! IM LEGAL- NINNY, NINNY, NINNY.... BELIEVE ME, IT COMES WITH A PRICE$, I WISH I WASN'T PAYING. ME.!
00.....................<<<<

AND A DISCLAMER FOR "THEM",...."THE MAN" IM DIEING.!


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 21, 2008)

Hey Db, have you tried the tops for clones? VV


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

What are all those numbers you have written down on that piece of paper? Is that the money you are going to pull in..

Killer looking pipe ya got there DB.

Man...I would love one of your clones!!


----------



## HazyEyes (May 21, 2008)

it was his grow log his ph and ppms and shit.

DB i realy wana have a taste of those meds lol they look good

look at my post number 666 the mark of the devil muahahahahaha


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

LOL, you saw my post about number 6666? LOL..check it out!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 22, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Hey Db, have you tried the tops for clones? VV



I DONT NEED THEM SO, THERE TRASH TO ME,,,SHAME I KNOW!!! BUT THOSE DO RESEMBAL HOW THE CLONES GO DOWN THO, BUT WITH THAT ITS JUST TOP OF THE BRANCH LIKE THE PIC'S ABOVE, BUT THEN THE REMAINDER OF THE BRANCH IS REMOVED COMPLETLY DB. DOES THAT MAKE SENSE.???


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 22, 2008)

not the way you said it which is really scary because I understood it anyway.lol What I think you are saying is you don't take enough of the top branch off to make a decent size clone?? VV


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

whats going on db? jd here. I have been lurking on this thread for a little over a month. you are too funny. and i love everything you do! i'll stay tuned!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 22, 2008)

Hey Out There, Glad U Finally Posted Up...and The Nice Comm's. Thank You!
I Wanna Be Invisible Lol, I Just Love That. The Eli Can See If Your In Still. Lol
But Im Just Shinny" Db.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 22, 2008)

hey db i thought i would stop by and learn how to cultivate these big momma's lol. i havent got to read through but i will soon and learn more about your methods. talk to ya later.


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 22, 2008)

Doesn't he grow some good lookin plants. I know he must have a cleaning lady we don't know about. Probably gives her all the leaves and tells her they smoke good. lol I was just explainin to my plants today that they better get growing, showed them a picture of the hag and told them they better get with it or they'll be riding a short bus to the trash heap, and they better be listening or I'll turn off the music too. I train mine with a ruler and a pencil, bd uses a goddam level, he wants it all man. VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 23, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Doesn't he grow some good lookin plants. I know he must have a cleaning lady we don't know about. Probably gives her all the leaves and tells her they smoke good. lol I was just explainin to my plants today that they better get growing, showed them a picture of the hag and told them they better get with it or they'll be riding a short bus to the trash heap, and they better be listening or I'll turn off the music too. I train mine with a ruler and a pencil, bd uses a goddam level, he wants it all man. VV


 
CANT STOP LMFAO...THE V, MISSED YA!!!
AHHHH! YA! "THE CLEANING LADY" THAT'S CRIPLET, IN A FRENCH MAIDS NEGLASHE', THE WIFE BOUGHT HIM FOR XMAS, CLEAN UP... "THAT WASN'T SPOSE TO GET OUT!!!
I DID START...!!! WITH THE PENCIL AND RULER, BUT THEY ATE IT!...LOL
NOT TO MENTION THE RADIO, "HAVENT SEEN THAT FOR WKS."

00.................<<< DB.


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)

How are things DB?


----------



## email468 (May 23, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> THAT'S CRIPLET, IN A FRENCH MAIDS NEGLASHE', THE WIFE BOUGHT HIM FOR XMAS, CLEAN UP... "THAT WASN'T SPOSE TO GET OUT!!!


you owe us BIG-TIME for conjuring up that image!


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)

LOL, right!

Hey updated my journal guys...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 23, 2008)

Lol Sorry For That... Yes I Was Just There G" And I Also Hit The Apple Th. With Some Mega Porn For Ya, Her Choppy Choppy Is Coming....db.


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 23, 2008)

email468 said:


> you owe us BIG-TIME for conjuring up that image!


I heard that, don't bend over.VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 23, 2008)

Have a good Memorial day, I'll be back sometime Sunday Night. VV


----------



## hothousemary (May 23, 2008)

great journal! Some fucking actual "lol" in this one!!! Just rubbed one out to that gallery to!!! subscribed and lurking in the corners for the moment....


----------



## Lacy (May 23, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Lol Sorry For That... Yes I Was Just There G" And I Also Hit The Apple Th. With Some Mega Porn For Ya, Her Choppy Choppy Is Coming....db.






VictorVIcious said:


> I heard that, don't bend over.VV






hothousemary said:


> great journal! Some fucking actual "lol" in this one!!! Just rubbed one out to that gallery to!!! subscribed and lurking in the corners for the moment....


*You lurker you *

*We love bud porn*
*can I say that here? *


----------



## hothousemary (May 23, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *You lurker you *


just hanging low looking to get in where I fit in...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 23, 2008)

HEY ALL, WHEN WE DID THE BIG CHANGE OVER, THE GROW MOVED TO THE BLOOM SIDE....!!! 00...........<<<, WHAT A PAIN IN THE ASS. AS U READ EARLYER, HOPFULLY, "SCANNERS"...!!!
SO IF WE REWIND THE VCR BACK, AGAIN SORRY!~ TO 4.28 AND THERE WE ARE. STILL ON THE GROW SIDE.






A PEAK THRU, AND THEN WE JUMP, TO 5.12 EXACTLY 2WKS IN BLM. AND THEVE ALREADY STARTED.










HERE'S A ROOM SHOT. OF THE VERT. LIGHT, AND THE MONSTERS.






ONE OF THEM....






OK MOVING ON!!!
WERE AT 5.14 ABOUT 2 DAYS LATER.










PG. FULL MOVING ON. DB. 00.............<<<


----------



## hothousemary (May 23, 2008)

very nice! very nice indeed!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 23, 2008)

OK WERE STILL AT, 5.19
ME FLOOR, ITS CLEAN CAUSE MY ASS HAS TO CRAWL THERE... AH! DUH, THE CHAIR... LOL 






AND THEN A ROOM SHOT A DAY LATER. 5.20






5.20 AND THERE COMING EVERY WERE.!!! HEHEHEHEHHE!!!






A TIP.






HELP YA! SIZE ME UP,,, LOL 00.......<>!






LETS SEE. WERE ALMOST THERE. LAST STOP COMING UP...!!! DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 23, 2008)

OK, WERE AT TODAY, AND IMA FEELING LIKE A BIG PHATTY....!
CRIPLET TOO!!~ 00.......<>!!! I KNOW HUH, IT BARLY FITS IM ME CHAIR...LOL 
SHOTS TAKEN TODAY, ENJOY!!! I AM.!!!
THE BLOOM SIDE.






WHERE WERE GETING TO AT THE 3WK. 4DY MARK. THEVE BEEN WATERED EVERY 5-6DAYS WITH THE GOLDEN GROW BLOOM, HYGOZYME, AND THE BAT GUNO TEA, I MAKE A COUPLE TIMES...TURNED EVERY OTHIER DAY, AND THATS ABOUT IT. I WILL BE DOING A "POOP TEA POST" COMING SOON, FOR THOSE QUESTIONS. YOUR SHOT.






SOME MORE ACTION/ADVENTURE!!! LOL  A WHITE WIDOW IN HER 5TH WK. IN!






AND A BODY SHOT OF HER, YOUR AVG. 6" BLACK POT, SHE IS SITTING IN.






SORRY ABOUT THIS ONE THE TINY PIC WONT LET ME EDIT IT... BY NOW U SHOUD BE STONED AND HAVE YOUR HEAD TIPPED ANYWAY...LOL SO IM NOT THAT SORRY... MAYBE A LITTLE APG'S A LITTLE 

JUST TIP THE HEAD OR THE MONITER. 






FAR TO CLOSE, THE HAG6 A COUPLE DAYS IN, THAT COMING.
CENTER, SEXING A BAG SEED. 
AT YA!!! THE APPLE HAG5 EXPERIMENT ALMOST READY FOR THE CHOP, 
ITS IN THE SIG."

SO YOUR UP TO DATE. WEEEEEEEEEEE NEVER THOUGHT ID BE THERE.!!!
WELL TILL TOM ARROW, LOL.

SO THIS IS DB. DRIVING THE LITTLE BUS, FOR CRIPLET INC. AND WERE OFF. DIRTBAG.!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 23, 2008)

You Can Say Anything U Want Here, Sister.!!! This Be Me Journaley...but...
"slap", Just Dont Touch The Chair... Lol Db. No Rules Here.!!! 
Sepen Dont Killem..!!!


----------



## JayDRO (May 23, 2008)

those r some fkn beasts man! wowzers. lookin solid.


----------



## HazyEyes (May 23, 2008)

pussyshit...


----------



## ClosetFather (May 24, 2008)

so i see your doing a vertical grow.. do u use a speacial bulb for that or can i just take off my hood/reflector and hang my 250w bulb vertical? it looks like you can fit alot more plants the way u did it rather than with a normal reflector


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 24, 2008)

I made it in.... its a mirical thanks for the smaller files. nice to 
see whatchabeen talking about my goodness looks good....
are they all on apple juice I can't make it back to far your files are to large
but am going backwards one page at a time....


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 24, 2008)

ClosetFather said:


> so i see your doing a vertical grow.. do u use a speacial bulb for that or can i just take off my hood/reflector and hang my 250w bulb vertical? it looks like you can fit alot more plants the way u did it rather than with a normal reflector



YES, JUST NO REFLECTOR USED. NO SPEC. BULB ETHIER. LIKE NIKE "JUST DO IT" LOL THE RIPE NESS ACHIEVED BY THIS FUTHER DOWN THE PLANT, IF U DO IT ULL SEE.  AND IN THE PIC'S U WILL NOTICE, THE COLA IS ABOUT THE MOUNT EVEN BY 6"+ AND THEY DONT EVEN KNOW IT.



MrsMcGreggor said:


> I made it in.... its a mirical thanks for the smaller files. nice to
> see whatchabeen talking about my goodness looks good....
> are they all on apple juice I can't make it back to far your files are to large
> but am going backwards one page at a time....



IM SO GLAD U MADE IT IN MRS.McG, SEE SEE.... NOW U KNOW WHAT WERE TALKING ABOUT NOW. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! UR ONLY PROB. IS THE FIRST PAGES PIC'S WERE PLACED TO BIG WHEN THE RIU, FLIPPED THE SWITCH FOR ME... BUT STILL NICE TO SEE YOU FINALY.

TO YOU BOTH,  PASS.DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 24, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> pussyshit...


HEY LOL HOWS THE ITCHING GOING.LOL POOR BASTARD. DB.


----------



## GrnMan (May 24, 2008)

Those are looking very good man, real real good.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 24, 2008)

Im Still Sexing The One. Bagseed... Shes About A Few Days In But Is Showing "...." I Wont Say... Db.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> OK, WERE AT TODAY, AND IMA FEELING LIKE A BIG PHATTY....!
> CRIPLET TOO!!~ 00.......<>!!! I KNOW HUH, IT BARLY FITS IM ME CHAIR...LOL
> SHOTS TAKEN TODAY, ENJOY!!! I AM.!!!
> THE BLOOM SIDE.
> ...


Bombaclot, dude


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

OK WERE SITTEN ON 5.25 HAD TO WATER YEST, ALITTLE OF THAT...
THE SET UP






AND THOSE CLOSER FOR YA!!!




















SHOWN ABOVE THE 10ML PER GAL. DOSE OF THE HYGRO. THEN BELOW THE 1 FL. OZ. OF PARTS A-B-C ADDED TO THE SAME WAITING GAL. JUG.




JUST A LITTLE SQUEEZE AND WERE OFF....!!!

2 GALLONS OF SAID MIX GIVEN, TO EACH PLANT... NO DRAINAGE!... ON THE GRO SIDE ITS BEEN 6 DAYS SINCE THE MONSTER BABIES WERE WATERED.00.....<<< HERES A SHOT OF THEM TODAY 5.26
WELL MORE THAN THAT.
A ROLL AT RUN....LOL!!!










HOW THE LITTLE BUS ROLLS.






THE ZEN.....00......<>!!!






PAGE FULL MOVING ON.....VROOOOOOOMMMMMM "TLB" DB.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 26, 2008)

you're doing a vertical lighting set up? 
i need some info on that man
planning on going vertical 50 plant site on my next grow


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

OK HERS SOME PIC'S OF THE W. WIDOW, SHE MUST OF FORGOT I TOPPED HER, SHE HAS NEVER STOPPED....THINKING OF HITING HER WITH A STICK, BUT SHE TOOK IT.... OR SHOWING HER SOME OF VV'S PIC'S...LOL
5.26 I WK AFTER TOPPING. ALMOST.!!! NO RECOVERY TIME NOTED,,,NEEDED UR CALL.!!!






THESE PIC'S TAKEN YEST. 5.25 OF THERE TOPS NOW...














LAST 2 ARE THE MONSTERS, 1ST IS THE WW.

A THRU SHOT OF THE GIRLS YEST.






AND THE ZEN-SHOKARA FROM YEST. AS WELL. ENJOY AND PEACE.






AND SOME APPLEJUICE PORN...HEHEHEHEHE!!! 00....<>!!!
TODAY SHOT FOR THE PCK. A LITTLE BLUR. LIKE SHE WILL DEFF. GIVE YA~~~!!! 






MORE COMING TONIGHT IN THE APPJ. THREAD...TO TEASE B4 HER HARV. TOM ARROW. MUHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! "TLB." DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

No Prob... "J" Just Ask Away...db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)

Hey brotha..what's cracken?

AJ Hag gets the chop chop soon eh?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 26, 2008)

how far from the bottom do i have to hang the light for a 400 watt lamp?
and...
how many plants could i fit in a radius of a 400 watt lamp hung vertically?
do you rotate the plants on a basis?
any help would be great
-Jason


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

HEY JASON HERE YA GO,






U CAN SEE THE LIGHT PLACEMENT HERE. ITS A GOOD 6-INCH'S + EASY FROM TOP OF LIGHT, "SCREW IN PART" "SILVER RING" ON BULB, TO TIP OF THE COLA,,, AND IT DONT CARE... THE HOLE PLANT WILL BE LIKE COLAS QUILTY!!!

THE PLANTS DO GET TURNED, EVERY OTHIER DAY A 1/4 TURN.

THE BENNY'S:
FOR PLANT COUNT U SHOULD BE ABLE TO GET WAY MORE AROUND THAN UNDER. EVER THOUGHT OF!!!
BUT THIS IS PART OF THE EQUATION... SPACE, PLANT SIZE, AND POT SIZE... BUT THE RESEARCH AND DESIGN PART IN ME, KNOWS A LIGHT EXPLODES IN A 360 DEG. RADIUS OF RADIATION, "OUR LIGHT" SO JUST THINK FIRE SAFTEY, AND SPEAR IT INTO THE CENTER, KEEP THE PROPER DISTANCE FROM THE LIGHT, LIKE U WOULD FOR ANY OTHIER TYPE AND YOUR OFF... PLEASE THINK SAFTEY 1ST... IF A PLANT TIPS,, ITS ONTO THE LIGHT, NOT TO ITS NEIGHBOR....

ALL THIS TALKING OF THE KOREA, MAN I GOTA HAVE THE LITTLE SILVER FISH "DRYED" WITH THE HEAD POPED OFF... AND THE DRIED WHITE FISH CURED IN SALT LIKE JERKY... NOT TO MENTION THE NEED FOR THE KIMCHEE... HITTING THE K' STORE TOM ARROW. DB.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 26, 2008)

kim chee sounds good to me
lol <3
thanks the for info bro
ill be considering a vertical set up similar to you'res
thank you for the inspiration


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> kim chee sounds good to me
> lol <3
> thanks the for info bro
> ill be considering a vertical set up similar to you'res
> thank you for the inspiration


I COULD NOT REMEMBER HOW TO SPELL IT... I JUST KNOW THE JAR, AND THAT I GOES IN THE TUMMY QUICK...!!! IF U LIKE THE PORN, I JUST HIT THE APPLE THREAD EXP. IN SIG... WITH SOME SICK PPPPPPORN!!!

HIT THE LINK AND ENJOY ALL. ITS OFF THE HOOK!!!

DB.


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

he aint lying bout the porn! last pic is shamful


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 27, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> planning on going vertical 50 plant site on my next grow


someone have a good plan, huh !  lol


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

Top of the morning to ya!

_Gotta get that post count up..

_


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 27, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Top of the morning to ya!
> 
> _Gotta get that post count up..
> 
> _


LOL on your location man


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> LOL on your location man


Thanks..you are the first one to notice that!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 27, 2008)

I Just Thought He Was Lost....lol Db.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 27, 2008)

what...who is lost .....  lol


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 27, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> what...who is lost .....  lol


ALL GIGGLE EEEEE... LIKE A SCHOOL BOY THE G' MANS LOCATION IS, SNICKER!!!... DIRTY??? JUST STAR FOR A SECOND...
DB.

G' YUR DIRTY... LOL GIGGLE [email protected]!!!! IM TELLING YOUR MOM!!!


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

Ya I'm a sick pervert. My g/f tells me that all the time!

Hey, can we get some tv's installed on the little school bus?


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 27, 2008)

Hell no, we want dvd players. VV


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

gotta have some ps3 poppin off in that mutha.... *yea Im gangsta*


----------



## rockfish (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, and Tevo so we can rewind and check things out over and over again!

~Rock~


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

well hell we gotta get dirtbag to throw a vocano up in that bitch to...

lil short bus is now smoke filled!!!!


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

Yea, with the 42" plasmas hangen from all angles...

/yeah!


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

shit might as well have a cfl grow going to....


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

and the hijacking is on.....damn grn we have a way doing that... lol


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

_Errr,_ THC loves us. He won't mind.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 28, 2008)

Lmfao... Grnman No Pic's Of A P(imped) Bus. Lol Mind Just A Going, Slammed
Candy Pruple With About 50+ Coats Of Clear. 30" Spinners, Tinted Glass.
And A Smoke Cloud****** Giving Everyone Behind Dui's. Db.
Gangster... The Ltb. Throws Thos' Solid Chrome Snow Chain Spinners Under The Tire...!!! And Runs Off Used French Fry Oil Only..."cause Its Got The Munchies Too" Lol  Oh! And Hempoleen" Of Coarse!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 28, 2008)

sup db? how are your buds


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 28, 2008)

Growin Growin Growin....just Finished The Appl. Thread. Its Got Crazy... Go Check It... She Loved The Apple All Thru The Bloom...hahahahhahhahaha!!! It Worked Like Killer...cheers Che. Db.


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 28, 2008)

Looks like all the trouble makers are here, then again you have to look at the thread starter. VV


----------



## Lacy (May 29, 2008)

*Dude1 I clicked on your thread, went upstairs to make some hot chocolate and a joint and get in here FINALLY and this isn't the one you wanted me to look at *

*Oh boy*

*Sorry but I am not on speed dial and these HUGE pictures taek forever to download so sorry if I do not visit your journal often.*

*Nice set up and growing tho*


B. THC R+D said:


> Growin Growin Growin....just Finished The Appl. Thread. Its Got Crazy... Go Check It... She Loved The Apple All Thru The Bloom...hahahahhahhahaha!!! It Worked Like Killer...cheers Che. Db.


----------



## blinkykush (May 29, 2008)

AWESOME GROW I have seen some amazing verticle grows, and think I am gonna attemp one once i get a few under my belt. Do you place your plants some higher than others etc.... or just keep them even? One more ? i'm sorry,lol. Was wondering if you have to turn your plants a lot? Thanks


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 29, 2008)

DONT EVER WORRY ABOUT ASKING QUESTIONS HERE. BK" I SET THEM ON LAZY SUSANS I MADE... AND THEY GET TURNED ABOUT EVERYOTHIER DAY, OR SO.... ITS A BREEZE. THE LIGHT HIEGHT IS SET TO THE MONSTERS, AND THE LITTLE ONE'S ARE STOOLED FOR A BETTER LIGHT ALIGNMENT, MORE OF A STRAIGHT ACROSS FOR THEM. AND THE RESULTS ARE CRAZY... IF U GET SOME TIME HIT THE EXPS. IN SIG. AND HAVE SOME FUN....ALLWAYS OPEN AND PEACEFULL HERE. 
DB. AND THE TLB".


----------



## Lacy (May 29, 2008)

*I get totally lost in your journal dude. The screen is like WAYYYY over here and as I am typing it's bouncing around *


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 29, 2008)

My Apg's Lacy... And To Othiers Having The Same Problems...db.


----------



## JayDRO (May 29, 2008)

db! i updated with some new pics man!


----------



## GrnMan (May 29, 2008)

Hey DB, the school bus just pulled up...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 29, 2008)

Im Not Gay,,,but Man I Love U....and Tell Your Girl Its Ok With, If She Thanks You For Me....!!!lmao
I Knew It Coulb Be Found, And That It Would Be Your Pic Hunting Ass. 
Thats Phucking Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!! Its Getting Printed.!!! Now.!!! Brudha, Db. Puff Puff Pass, And Keep It We'll Roll More................alot More...........................!!!! Church!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 29, 2008)

Ummmm Should I Be Licking My Screen, Is That Dangerous.????db.
And Im Barking At It...is That Bad?????


----------



## GrnMan (May 29, 2008)

Yea from now on that's my avatar. I added a few extras to that pic as well. Notice what movie is playing in the window?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 29, 2008)

Thats Insane!!! It Wont Let Me Save The Pic, But It Will Print So I E'ed It To Myself And Now Am Going To Retrive It All Ways Possable...lmao. Your More Than Welcome To Post Anychanges Made...man Thats Insane Brudha.!!! Me


----------



## GrnMan (May 29, 2008)

Just right click on the image. Then click "save as". Store it on your desktop or something..

I hope I didn't leave anyone out on the Krew List.


----------



## JayDRO (May 29, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Just right click on the image. Then click "save as". Store it on your desktop or something..
> 
> I hope I didn't leave anyone out on the Krew List.


i made the list! we shall have a future smoke session man


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 29, 2008)

Ofcoarse U Did... If Your Open Minded, And Willing To Learn And Pass It On To The Next Guy,,, Then Hell Ya Brudha.! With Peace Goes Cannabis, With Cannabis Goes Friendship, And Sharing. How Could That Be Wrong. Community. Oh! And Puff Puff Pass......................ssssssssss.........!!!!db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 30, 2008)

Errr, you got your avatar bigger! I need to work on mine...

Check the journal, take a look at the stuff I bought.


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 30, 2008)

Thats cuase he is 'elite'. VV


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Thats cuase he is 'elite'. VV



Beware our gigantic elite avatars!!!!


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 30, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Just right click on the image. Then click "save as". Store it on your desktop or something..
> 
> I hope I didn't leave anyone out on the Krew List.












"All Aboard!"









lighten up folks...im only being serious lol


----------



## GrnMan (May 30, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> "All Aboard!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Don't hate on the TLB spitten..

Your all good in my book dawg. You can ride 28"s with us.. grippen the grain. Apple ova seal boy..the candy yella
MUST BE A SOUTHSIDE THANG..


----------



## JayDRO (May 31, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> LOL! Don't hate on the TLB spitten..
> 
> Your all good in my book dawg. You can ride 28"s with us.. grippen the grain. Apple ova seal boy..the candy yella
> * MUST BE A SOUTHSIDE THANG*..


----------



## hothousemary (May 31, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Ofcoarse U Did... If Your Open Minded, And Willing To Learn And Pass It On To The Next Guy,,, Then Hell Ya Brudha.! With Peace Goes Cannabis, With Cannabis Goes Friendship, And Sharing. How Could That Be Wrong. Community. Oh! And Puff Puff Pass......................ssssssssss.........!!!!db.


well fucking said!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 31, 2008)

Like The New Av Mary! Were Did U Get That. Lol Db.~tlb! Work Going Good It Sounds, Busy Is Better Than Sitting On Yur Ass. Peace To A Positive Future. Allways.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 1, 2008)

Shiot, now you have to look at the name and the avatar, seems everyone wants to have the bus. VV


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 1, 2008)

I think its a conspiricy... a yeller bus conspiricy... they are comming to take us away... woops... HHM read your journal last night took me ALL night with the size pics. ya ya ya I am slow dial up. but there is a point to this and that is if your in need of reading pleasure I am finding follow the yeller busses round and you will find pleanty of great stuff for your reading and Viewing entertainment.
but where do you get da buss passes from?
good to see ya again THC.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 1, 2008)

HEY OUT THERE, THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT... HOPE THE FELLINGS ARE MUTUAL. IF NOT 'HIT MY ASS.  THOUGHT U ALL WOULD LIKE A QUICK GRO UPDATE.... WERE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE 3RD.
HEADING FOR THE 4TH INNING OF THE GRO SHOW.!!! LOL
A LITTLE ROLL UP FOR U!!! 


















SOME SMALLER SHOTS FOR THE SIZE UP!!!










THE OTHIER SIDE OF THE HEARD.!
















THE SMALLEST ONE.!






WHITE WIDOW TO THE RIGHT, AND LEFT ANOTHIER MONSTER, ME NONAME!






PAGE FULL. MADE TEA YESTERDAY WILL TRY TO POST THAT LATER ALONG WITH THE BLM. SIDE WHO RECIEVED SAID TEA...!!!
DB.~TLB!

PIC'S OF TODAY, LAST WATER A WK AGO, DUE TODAY MAYBE, TUB CHECK COMING LATER.........HEAVY SO NO...WILL BE CHECKED IN A COUPLE MORE DAYS.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 1, 2008)

nice!!!!! Looking foward to the porn to come..... You really keep a nice grow!!!
TLB


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 1, 2008)

THANK U SIR. U SHOULD GO CHECK OUT MRS. McG. SHE'S ONE TO WATCH OUT FOR. OH!!! AND THE BUNNY TOO!!! HOPE ITS HAD ITS SHOTS??? LOL DB.~LTB!


----------



## email468 (Jun 1, 2008)

good to see you and your plants are on the level 

sorry if i used that one before


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 1, 2008)

Looken good THC. They are a very lush green..

Did you take a look at Part 2 of the grow bible?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 1, 2008)

Yours Or Mine,,,, I Have The Two Books And Realy Never Stop Reading Them Ull See. I Do Believe Your On Your Way By What U Said To Be Your Burger Reading Material. Lol Db.~tlb!

Dont Let That Keep Climbing Up...put A Stop To It And Back On Her Perch.!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 1, 2008)

email468 said:


> good to see you and your plants are on the level
> 
> sorry if i used that one before


I DONT MEAN A THING BRUDHA, YOUR ON THE BUS!!!!!!!!!!! 

BUT PLEASE WORK ON IT!!! LOL AND SOME GOOD CRIPLET JOKES ARE DUE!!! I SWEAR U PANSY, CANDY ASS, PC LOVING TURD HUNGERS..... THERE THAT OTT. TO GET A RESPONSE, FROM SOME ABLE-BODIEDED SLACKERS. LMFAO!!! COME ON! WHAT U GOT. LOL DB.


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 1, 2008)

hmmm, i cant think of any criplit jokes lol, but your plants are looking superb!!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 1, 2008)

ok here is a criplet joke for ya... ya prolly heard this one before, but you wanted it!

mark emory was walking down the beach one day and he came across a young paraplegic girl laying on the beach and crying.. Mark asked why she was crying, she replied that she was crying because she had never been hugged before.
Mark being the kind loving man he is gave here a hug and went on with his day..
Mark enjoyed the walk so he did the same routine next morning... and again he comes across the same girl laying on the beach crying.. Again he askes why she is crying, and this time she responds that she had never been kissed.
hearing this mark bent down and kissed the girl on the forehead and again went on his way..
Next morning same routine, again the girl crying, again he asks...
this time she responds ive never been fucked..

mark bent over lifted her off the beach and through her in the deep surf and announced now YOUR FUCKED!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice pic in your sig hothouse!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 1, 2008)

ya like that?? My contribution..


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 1, 2008)

I Like It!!! Lmfao. And The Sig. Very Nice!!! Its' Almost User Friendly Lol! The Tlb" Rollin Rollin Rollin!!! Puff Puff Pass To The Krew.!!!
Db.~tlb!


----------



## HazyEyes (Jun 1, 2008)

_ _
(O_O)


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 2, 2008)

damn, too many same avatars.....i'm confused  hahaha


----------



## HazyEyes (Jun 2, 2008)

haha am smoking a blunt and just noticed that ...haha way true.


----------



## email468 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm thinking we could use a book review thread - specifically for marijuana horticulture (and just plain culture).

whaddya think?


----------



## HazyEyes (Jun 2, 2008)

Email, i would be down to write a book if you would like. 


But realy it would be bad ass to get everyones input from RIU on topics everyone needs, like a "Growing for dumb asses"


----------



## email468 (Jun 2, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> Email, i would be down to write a book if you would like.
> 
> 
> But realy it would be bad ass to get everyones input from RIU on topics everyone needs, like a "Growing for dumb asses"


That would be cool - i was thinking more along the lines of "i just read this book and here is what i think about it" kind of review.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 2, 2008)

email468 said:


> I'm thinking we could use a book review thread - specifically for marijuana horticulture (and just plain culture).
> 
> whaddya think?


sounds like a great idea!! shared knowledge of shared knowledge!! really a lot of good grow books out there. this could really help to find the best for specific needs!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 2, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Puff Puff Pass To The Krew.!!!
> Db.~tlb!


haha....you can pass to me too man  cHeeTaH


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 2, 2008)

IM IN, REALY NICE TO SEE U ALL.!!! 
HAZY, THOUGHT U FELL OFF THE PLANT!!! ??? hows the sack" !!! 
AND PLEASE, I LUV YA BRO....!!! BUT I REALY CANT STOP LAUGHING... HOW THE HELL DID U GET IT THERE.??? MUST NOW, AND DOES SHE HAVE A SISTER.
HEADING TO YUR JOURNAL NOW. IT BETTER BE UPDATED...THOUGHT U WERE IN TURKEY, TURKEY! DB.~TLB!


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 2, 2008)

email468 said:


> I'm thinking we could use a book review thread - specifically for marijuana horticulture (and just plain culture).
> 
> whaddya think?


I am totally down for a book review thread. I have a few here (Cervantes & Rosenthal) and a few more on the way. Count me in for some reviews.


----------



## HazyEyes (Jun 2, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> IM IN, REALY NICE TO SEE U ALL.!!!
> HAZY, THOUGHT U FELL OFF THE PLANT!!! ??? hows the sack" !!!
> AND PLEASE, I LUV YA BRO....!!! BUT I REALY CANT STOP LAUGHING... HOW THE HELL DID U GET IT THERE.??? MUST NOW, AND DOES SHE HAVE A SISTER.
> HEADING TO YUR JOURNAL NOW. IT BETTER BE UPDATED...THOUGHT U WERE IN TURKEY, TURKEY! DB.~TLB!


Haha I still got my eyes open o the venom is gone now i had a nice Nurse suck it out for me O YEA no man did not leave yet ill be gone from june 15 till the 17 of july


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank god this is not our bus!!


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 2, 2008)

haha, i prefer the pimp bus slammed on 22s with a caddy front end and fogged the fk out with all the homegrown going around in that bus!!!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 3, 2008)

I like the idea of sharing books as well. I think Closet Cult tried to start a book review type of thread, not just MJ specific, don't think it lasted long, shame. VV


----------



## email468 (Jun 3, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> I like the idea of sharing books as well. I think Closet Cult tried to start a book review type of thread, not just MJ specific, don't think it lasted long, shame. VV


I've been thinking about this and wonder if it would be good to have a single thread dedicated to book reviews or a single thread per book... any thoughts?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 3, 2008)

Db, Is Sick As A Dooooog~~~!!! Out For A Couple Maybe! ???

Hhm~ Lmfao, Thats Are Haters Bus, They Go In Till Nicer!!! Lol! 
U Made Me Laugh This Morn. Needed That!. Thanks!

Jd~ U Know The Little Bus Is "smooooken" !!!

Book Club~ Im In Good.... Question E"~ My Thoughts? If We Run It All In One, That Would Be A Good Melting Pot "no Pun" "ok Alittle"... And That Could Get A Little Confusing, But Again~ It May Turn All Into One Big Book, Thingy!.............2nd If There Split They Can Be Used As Anothier Refrence Point From One To Anothier. Dedicating A Th. For Each.

In Typing This, Im Voting For A Separation, Of The Threads. Because.?
If Solo Then Like Book Onwers Can Go To That Thread, To Get Like Opp's On Same Chapters Read!!! There For, The Sharing Of Thoughts Will Be Easier For The Individuals Interpitation Of What Theve Read. There For I Feel That Thread Would Turn Into A Melting Pot Of Readers Understanding And Interpitation Of Material. Now Ive Paid For All These Words, I Still Have The Recpt.$ If Some Are Miss Spelled, Its The Keyboards Falt.!!!
Db.~tlb!


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 3, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Thank god this is not our bus!!



I bet Dirtbag could even pull us around in this thing with his electric chair. We would be very green and environmentally conscious and whatnot.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 4, 2008)

LMFAO @ that pic picasso. Good one bro..

Be sure to eat plenty of soup DB! We don't want you getting worse..


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 4, 2008)

I think it would be sweet if RIU had a seperate section for Reviews in general... and then they could have sub-sections for books, products, etc... and I am definitely down with the book reviews- I have a collection of ganja inspired books. Spliffs 1 and 2, the emperor wears no clothes, paradise burning, tripping, and of course some kerouac; on the road, and dharma bums --all great books


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 4, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> LMFAO @ that pic picasso. Good one bro..
> 
> Be sure to eat plenty of soup DB! We don't want you getting worse..



That dude standing on the far right might be the guy from your old avatar with his dazzling smile.


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 4, 2008)

I think one "book" thread would turn into a mishmash of everything and nothing. I would think a few threads each with one of the classics would be useful to people now and in the future.

Maybe have a separate all encompassing thread for Marijuana Novels or something, but for a Jorge book and a Rosenthal book I think separate threads would work.



email468 said:


> I've been thinking about this and wonder if it would be good to have a single thread dedicated to book reviews or a single thread per book... any thoughts?


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 4, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> That dude standing on the far right might be the guy from your old avatar with his dazzling smile.


Right, that does look like him.


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 5, 2008)

db! i got some new pron up for ya!

now wheres your new porn? lol


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 5, 2008)

My Sick Criplet Ass Is Hurting. "my Hair Hurts" Lol.....db.~tlb!

Check The Exp. Thread In Me Sig. And Hold The Hell On Db. Is Driving.!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 6, 2008)

HEY OUT THERE, FEELING A BIT BETTER THOUGHT AN UPDATE FOR U ALL WOULD SOUND GOOD...YES!

IF YOU READ ME JOURNAL U KNOW ME NUTES, I HAVE WATERED THE GRO SIDE ONLY A FEW TIMES AND THERE IN THERE~
25TH DAY OF GRO.! AND THATS NOT COUNTING THE 2WK 5DY IN CLONE OR THE 2WK IS SMALL POT, B4 TRANS TO THE TUBS...! 

HERES THEM THOSES! ONES. " I THINK " 
 ................................< YOUR ROLL IN" > !






TO THE RIGHT OF MR. LEVEL ME MONSTER W. WIDOW "MAKER"!






THE MONSTER AT U' IS ME SAME O' SAME O' ALONG WITH STRAIGHT BACK. ONE MORE LEFT IS THE PROJECT AK' FROM THE MADDOG! CLONING IT SOON!






AND ARE ZEN PIC.






AND SO U MAY SIZE ME UP!!! 
JUST A REMINDER THATS ITS BEEN 25 DAYS. LOL TOPPED PLANTS"
1ST WEEK IN! TUBS.






THE PLANTS HAVE BEEN WATERED ABOUT EVERY 5- DAYS OR SO, HEALTH HAS TAKEN A COUPLE DAYS FROM ME... PLANTS DID NOT CARE.!!!
MOVING ON..............DB.~TLB!


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

i see you are "on the level" again haha - that joke never gets old .... to me at least


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 6, 2008)

thought i would drop by mr. bags journal again and say how much i am scared of those monsters in the pic. they even are holding a level to club people. also wanted to say how much i dig your humor and positivity.


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 6, 2008)

lady hulks!!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 6, 2008)

OK, HERE'S THE BOOM SIDE OF THINGS. REAL HARD FOR ME TO WORK IN THIS SIDE CAUSE THE BITCHES HAVE GOTTEN BIG AND THE TY DOWN TOOK PLACE YEST. AND TODAY, TO HELP ME, NOT GET SO BEAT UP.... ~CAUSEN THERE MEAN TO ME IN THERE.!!!  "SNIFFLE" !!!~
SOME PIC'S OF THE MEAN-OS' MONSTERS.!
SHE REFUSED TO HOLD THE LEVEL SO, WE SET IT NEXT TO HER!!! AND THE OG MOTHER TO ALL ME WIDOWS IS WHO IS HOLDING IT.!!!






WALKING UP A PLANT!! JUST MISSED BUT U GET THE PIC'












THE TOP OF ANOTHIER. 






A ROOM SHOT FOR YA.!!! "SEE THE VERT LIGHT ??? "    !!!






ANOTHIER ROOM SHOT, BUT THIS IS FOR THE MOTHER OF THE WW. SHOWEN NEXT TO LEVEL AT HER 56TH DAY IN BLM. SHE LOOKS TO ME LIKE SHE WILL RUN FOR A LONG ONE. NO HAIRS YET CHANGED AT ALL!
HINCE HER NAME ??? ANY THOUGHTS ON THIS ANYBODY!






HAD TO STEP OUTA THE ROOM TO GET THIS SHOT. MORE FOR THE SIZE OF THE BEAST. LOL 






AND A SHOT OF B4 THE TY UP!!!






SO THERES BLM. AND IF U READ THE J" THEN U KNOW THESE JUST GET WATERED EVERY 6 DAYS BY THE CALANDER AND THE BAT GUNO AND MOLASSES ARE ALTERNATED BETWEEN WATERS, THIS TIME I THINK I WILL START FEEDING ON THE APPLE JUICE, NEVER DONE IT ON A BIG GIRL BUT THE RESULTS FROM THE EXPS ARE TELLING ME GO FOR IT.!!!

ANY QUESTIONS, JUST ASK. ??? 
PUFF PUFF PASS TO THE KREW! DB.~TLB! 

SORRY BLM SIDE IS 39 DAYS IN 5WKS 4DAYS WILL RUN TILL ABOUT THE 10WK MARK.


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 6, 2008)

wow those are frkn huge man! whats the wattage on that vert hps bulb? and is there just one?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 6, 2008)

email468 said:


> i see you are "on the level" again haha - that joke never gets old .... to me at least


 NEVER E' "I KEEPS ME ON THE LEVEL" "NO GAMES HERE! " MAN I COULDN'T EVEN TYPE THAT WITHOUT LAUGHING. BUD.! DB.



mastakoosh said:


> thought i would drop by mr. bags journal again and say how much i am scared of those monsters in the pic. they even are holding a level to club people. also wanted to say how much i dig your humor and positivity.


 HEY OUT THERE, I READ YURS BUT I DONT ALLWAYS POST. !!! DONT WANT TO PUT FOOT IN MOUTH, CAUSEN THATS ICKY!!! LOL BUT IF U REALLY NEED TO BE HARRASED THEN I MUST... LOL ALLWAYS WELCOME HERE, SIR!



JayDRO said:


> lady hulks!!!!


 AFTER YUR COMM. YEST. ABOUT UPDATE. LOL 
"IT MADE ME MADD" U WONT LIKE ME WHEN IM ANGRY.....!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLO!!! TURNING GREEN"   


SHAZAAM!..........< "OH NO HE DIDN'T"!!! ITS SUPPER CRIPLET!!!


*****************************************!!!

2 SHAA" THANKS FOR THE PORN YEST. RIGHT BACK AT YA!!! JD"

DB.~TLB!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 6, 2008)

Its A 1000w Hps,, And Only One./!!! A 1000w Mh Is On The Othier Side And Only One There As Well Total 2 One Each Side. Db.


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 6, 2008)

speaking of porn, i just threw up some new teaser shots....just trying to push ya to order those seeds! i want to see big ass cheese plants like the size of the ones you have now lol


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 6, 2008)

Those root systems in the tubs have to be incredible. I also like your lazy susans. Homemade?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 6, 2008)

Here Ya Go! I Let Them Sit For A Bit And Then Turn And Dispose Of. Db. Its Crzy Looking !!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 6, 2008)

This Is The White Widow I Got From Norml. She Is In Her 8th Wk Sat.
Im A Little Surprised As Not To See Any Of Her Hairs Change Yet... This Is My First Run With Her. Any Comms. On This Would Be Great. Her Trich's Are Starting To Get Pretty Heavy! But No Hairs Is This The Nature Of The Beast. "her" Hince The Name.???


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 6, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Here Ya Go! I Let Them Sit For A Bit And Then Turn And Dispose Of. Db. Its Crzy Looking !!!


I knew it! That's wild.


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

your root system looks like wicker furniture - great job!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 6, 2008)

damn that is some serious rootage!!! More roots than a ABC mini series!! Plants are soooo nice!! Im really thinking I may go vert with my wattage next grow, You have such impressive results and seem to really be big on the vert...
btw love seeing tlb on ya door in the pic!!
HHM...TLB


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> More roots than a ABC mini series!!


name the movie:
roots... the book - not that television horseshit!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Guys...!!! Hhm. I Look At It Every Day!!!

E' Did U See I Hacked U In Mrsmcg. Thread, I Used Your Own Again. Lol Sorry!!! Could Not Help Myself. She Is Phucking Awsume I Love Her. !!! Cant Wait Till Her Next Post, Like Everytime. Man She's Way Cool!!!
Db.~tlb!


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Thanks Guys...!!! Hhm. I Look At It Every Day!!!
> 
> E' Did U See I Hacked U In Mrsmcg. Thread, I Used Your Own Again. Lol Sorry!!! Could Not Help Myself. She Is Phucking Awsume I Love Her. !!! Cant Wait Till Her Next Post, Like Everytime. Man She's Way Cool!!!
> Db.~tlb!


the soap remark? yeah - i saw that - i am a potty-mouth what can i say.
she gave me rep and told me she loved me - i love her back!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 7, 2008)

Widow takes at least 12 weeks flowering, one of the reasons I switched strains. It does seem to be worth the wait, I may have to figure out a way to keep a couple of them going. Glad to hear you are feeling better, folks don't know what to do when you are missing. VV


----------



## Mr. Marge (Jun 7, 2008)

Damn R+D those are some killer lookin plants. How in the hell did you get them so monstrous? grow #1 is almost finished for me, and monsters for grow two wouldn't be too bad...

like a Philosoraptor, I crave knowledge more than I crave meat.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

Its All Pot Size, Topping, And Nutes... Im Sure The 1000w Sun Above Is A Big Factor....as Well Lol... Im Just Along For The Ride. If U Need Any Help Were Here. All Of It Is In The Journal, But Dont Be Affraid To Ask If You Have Trouble Finding It. Db.~tlb!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Don't be afraid to ask? You always kick me in my nuts when I ask something - HEHEHEHEHE!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

Should We Show Them Ur Pm Box Mister. Lol Turd~ Me!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

I destroy all evidence! You know I'm just playing DB. You are very helpful!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

PLEASE DONT HIT ME ............... AGAIN~ LOL SORRY "SIR" DB. 

You know I'm just playing DB, I THINK WERE PAST TYPING THIS IF YOUR ON THE BUS MISTER. LUV YA! U GAVE ME PIC'S IM ME JOURNAL. SIR.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Man, I'm ready to grow some kick ass bud. What strain you think we should roll with? It's a pretty tough decision. Where have you been getting your clones from, I don't remember where? You haven't grown from seed in awhile, eh?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

My Clones Are All Ready To Be Replaced, I Realy Was Just Wanting To Ride Your Back On The Dec. Because You Are A Little More Main Stream With That Kinda Stuff KNOW WHAT IN AND WHAT OLD!... And I Know The Grow... So U Pick... And Ill Make Sure Its "sick" Exotic! And U Know I Will  Me~


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok, I'm definitely going to make a decision right now. Let me go do a little more research and I'll get back with you.

I won't be able to start for at least 2 weeks or so, is that an issue? Sative or Indica?

I can compile a list of a few strains and we can decide.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

Sounds Good Pics Too! I Cant Start Them For A Bit... Have To Look At Calander.??? Plant Count. For Me~! But I Feeling Like It Might Fit The Schd. Tho. Im Here.!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

*Nebula*

Indoor / Outdoor
Slightly more Sativa (Haze), then Indica. Like the name suggests this plant is covered with THC glands. The fruity flavor and scent is a delight. Her buzz is typically transcendental and it is known she takes you far beyond your grasp.

Indoor flowering 56 - 62 days
Yield per m2 : 450 - 500 grams Yield per plant (outdoors)
Harvest time (outdoors): Middle of October (at 50º N.L.) 500 to 600 grams Growing tips: Nebula shows a strong reaction to increase of light, outdoors the more sun, the better!









*Sugar Babe*

Indoor / Outdoor
This variety is a true beauty. Powerful as an Indica plant can be with compact full buds powdered white as snow alike the Alp mountain tops where she was developed. Inherited from her partly Afghani background, she is well adapted to the outdoor. The smoke is very distinctive and fresh, a bit lemon like with some metal taste to it. Her energetic and uplifting effect makes you feel like doing fun things, such as skiing. Good yields indoors and outdoors, approximately 400 grams on compact sugar dipped, 30 cm long buds.

Indoors flowering 54 to 60 days.
Yield per m2 (indoors): 400 - 450 grams Yield per plant
Harvest time (outdoors): Early October (Northern latitude).
Outdoors from 15º - 50º Northern and Southern latitude. (outdoors): 400 grams and more 









*Mental Floss*

Indoor / Outdoor
A chunky, odorific prolific producer adored by commercially minded producers and hash connoisseurs. Strong sturdy stems make this hybrid an excellent choice for SOG gardens or bush style grows. Purple hued colas with a taste and nose reminiscent of sweet berry licorice and the finest oriental incense. Truly an outstanding hybrid of near miraculous medicinal value.



Flowering indoor 55-65 days, outdoors Mid-October
Height 75-90 cm / 120+ cm
Yield 910 gr / 910 gr.









Look at the yield on that Mental Floss! The top two strains are from the guys over at Paradise Seeds. The last one is from Chimera, so I know that will be a lovely grow.


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

i'm tellin' ya! don't be growing no nebula! i won't be able to take it!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh Thats A Given Causen Im A Prick E',,,, Ima Guna Grow It. Its Just When...lol Db.


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Oh Thats A Given Causen Im A Prick E',,,, Ima Guna Grow It. Its Just When...lol Db.



you WILL be smoking it with me!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok, so shall we do Nebula then - SORRY EMAIL! I'll get back with you on this THC...


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Ok, so shall we do Nebula then - SORRY EMAIL! I'll get back with you on this THC...


oh what's this in my back? it's your knife GrnMan!

one of you are going to be kicking me some nebula dammit!


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

you know i'm just teasing right guys (except for you having to smoke with me)??


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

email468 said:


> you know i'm just teasing right guys (except for you having to smoke with me)??


LOL, of course! Like THC said, if you're on the TLB, we know that shit!


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> LOL, of course! Like THC said, if you're on the TLB, we know that shit!


all that silence after i said it weirded me out!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Naw, I was trying to set something strait with this guy in another thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/79571-no-help-my-threads-why.html


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Naw, I was trying to set something strait with this guy in another thread.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/79571-no-help-my-threads-why.html


folks with the expectation of help are kind of hard to deal with.... the sense of entitlement alone is off-putting.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

Ppl Like That Crack Me Up...u Coined It E" 
"instant Gradification." O Well Looks Like The G/ Set Him Along With Tetra.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 7, 2008)

You guys are just plain funny. I'd rep you all, gotta spread it, don't want to be off-putting, classic e-mail, never says the guy is a jerk. I...uhhh mean that in a nice way, whoever got schooled. VV


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> You guys are just plain funny. I'd rep you all, gotta spread it, don't want to be off-putting, classic e-mail, never says the guy is a jerk. I...uhhh mean that in a nice way, whoever got schooled. VV


i get far more "vicious" in the political forums. But i try to keep it cool in the grow forums. thanks VV - you have always been so kind and helpful with me!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

An Imp. Noob.... Learning The Ropes. In A Panic Because Of "a" Leaf>>>!!! Gota Love Em Lol Db.


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> An Imp. Noob.... Learning The Ropes. In A Panic Because Of "a" Leaf>>>!!! Gota Love Em Lol Db.


it is humorous - i feel for them though - they got a long row to hoe (maybe even literally)!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

For Some Its Hard To Say... They Main Learn Quick Or The Patients Is Just Not There. Watching Them Fail Hurts. I Guess Cause Its Easy For Me!!! Oh Well Next.!!!! Me~


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

I say his plants end up dying!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 7, 2008)

that guy was being a bit of dick though..... I haven't seen anyone post here and not get some help eventually... unless, as in his case, no pics, pour description.... and really most things can be answered in the faq... 
ya feeling better db???


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

Man Getting There, This Sht. Gots Legs,,, And My Ass Is Trying To Out Run It In A Chair...and The Boy Keeps Working My Ass. Every Day. Slow But Sure... Getting Ready To Run Off Moms On Her Way Home, And I Need To Eat.
Sorry For The Blah Blah Yada Yada... "getting There." Thats Better.

Lol Like A Phucking Granny Answer. Run On Sentence Lol What A Loser I Am.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 7, 2008)

lol its all good!! where all potheads here and use to a bit of the babble!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

Being Sick I Say The Word Babby Causen I Was One Of Those This Week Too The Ole' Lady Told Me...oh Babble Ya That Two....lol


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> A Phucking Granny Answer.


you are too damn funny man!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

When I Read It... I Was Dammmm Tellem The Life Hist. Prob. Just Wanted A Ya! Im Here. But No.... I Grannied His Ass. That Will Teach Him To Ask. Lol


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> When I Read It... I Was Dammmm Tellem The Life Hist. Prob. Just Wanted A Ya! Im Here. But No.... I Grannied His Ass. That Will Teach Him To Ask. Lol


well it beats a simple ... yep. and we all got a good laugh!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

True,,, We Criplets Are Fun To Watch... Ill Be The First To Admit That.!!!
U Need To Get Your Journal Running Mister. So We Can Play There. Tooo!!!
I Am Looking Forward To Seeing U Work...me~


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> True,,, We Criplets Are Fun To Watch... Ill Be The First To Admit That.!!!
> U Need To Get Your Journal Running Mister. So We Can Play There. Tooo!!!
> I Am Looking Forward To Seeing U Work...me~


they're just a few leaves at the end of a stem and will be that away for awhile - kind of boring right now...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 8, 2008)

U' Know Me Right....!!! Porn Pic's Are Porn Pic's, "spoken Like A True Slut"
Um, I Could Look At That.!!! Then U Would Have A Home We Could Come To!!! "to Get U" Hehehehehehe!!! Realy Put It Up! "slacker" My Monsters Wont Tease U....much! Lol Come Play E' ~ Me! And The Tlb'!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 8, 2008)

excuse me.... I know this is NOT my little room. but I dare to say I can not imagine 
life at any stage being able to be constituted as boring....
boring???? is this a challenge???
btw MORNING THC.....
emails said this: just boring as pictures and a journal is all i meant.
sounds like a challange to me... email aganst da bunny... lets rumble...
you get your cam I get mine... an lets see who makes em crack a smile First!


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> excuse me.... I know this is NOT my little room. but I dare to say I can not imagine
> life at any stage being able to be constituted as boring....
> boring???? is this a challenge???
> btw MORNING THC.....


not boring to me since i can pick them up and watch the roots grow - just boring as pictures and a journal is all i meant.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 8, 2008)

E' Did Bunny Just Make U Stand In The Corner,,, Mrsmcg Just Called U Out Bro.... Lmfao!!! Well How Do U Feel Lol Db.~


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 8, 2008)

he can't see. the flash from the first pic got in his eyes...
took em out with ONE flash
thc may I post a pic to show a small sample of what E-mail calls boring
and I call all part of GROWING up??
some one get the visine for e-mail


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh He's Guna Get U,,, And Ofcoarse Mrsmcg... Anything U Wont Your On The Bus Girl.~~~ E" Please This Is Hurting Me,,, How U Doing Buddy!!! The Bunny Is Kicking Your Ass U Better Post A Pic Too!!! Db. Lol Love It~~


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 8, 2008)

mr-email...... can ya see anything yet???
good .....






*FLASH!*
and he is down again...
poor mr E-mail....


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

you called down the thunder well now you got it!!! 

I would mention i have TWO grow journals already posted (with lots and lots of pics) and 25 pix in my gallery but i know - it is all about - what have you done for me lately so ...
here ya go....


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

you can see the seed husk stuck on the one little girl - isn't she sweet?


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 8, 2008)

and you wanted to hold back on that BEAUTIFUL little girl and not share with all of us? MY she is lovely... I will not flash again cuz she is just waking up. and she is sooooooooooooo sweet Mr-Email. and what a pretty fat pudgy stem she has to.

thc thanks for allowing so kindly this foolishness in your room. 
your a good host.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 8, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> mr-email...... can ya see anything yet???
> good .....
> 
> 
> ...


   OH MRS MCG. U SHOULD START QUOTING MC HAMMER "CANT TOUCH THIS" YOUR THE BEST.!!!



email468 said:


> you called down the thunder well now you got it!!!
> 
> ARE U FARTING IN THE TUB AGAIN E".....
> 
> ...



IMA POST THIS BACK IN TO SEE IF IT WILL HOLD A LITTLE MORE AIR..
I would mention i have TWO grow journals already posted (with lots and lots of pics) and 25 pix in my gallery but i know - it is all about - what have you done for me lately so ...
here ya go.... 

NO ITS FIZELLING YOUR RIGHT E' "LATLEY" YA!!! LOL



email468 said:


> you can see the seed husk stuck on the one little girl - isn't she sweet?


 DIDO THE MRSMCG. "SNIFFLE" WHAT A QUITEEE!!! YA, U BETTER GET IT STARTED,, SIR. WHAT A CHEEK PINCHER U GOT THERE.

U 2 HAVE MADE MY MORN. "THANK U BOTH" DB.~TLB! ALLWAYS.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 8, 2008)

I Printed Your Pic Of The Bunny Its Going On The Door.!!! Love It. Me~


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> ARE U FARTING IN THE TUB AGAIN E".....


There is nothing wrong with that - just don't try biting the bubbles.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

loooooooooooool @ the posts above


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 12, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> This Is The White Widow I Got From Norml. She Is In Her 8th Wk Sat.
> Im A Little Surprised As Not To See Any Of Her Hairs Change Yet... This Is My First Run With Her. Any Comms. On This Would Be Great. Her Trich's Are Starting To Get Pretty Heavy! But No Hairs Is This The Nature Of The Beast. "her" Hince The Name.???


please please please don't make me have to rumble with you to.....
gee whiz whazitgotta take to get you to 
update
Update
UPDATE!!!!


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 12, 2008)

i threw some new porn up in my journal!

now its your turn!


----------



## bfq (Jun 13, 2008)

ok DB, you got me here and i have something to say:

wheres da fresh pr0n, man?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah.... we NEED it duuuuuude!! !! !! !! !! !!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 13, 2008)

let the suspense build for a while, throw some outdoor scenes and shit up for a day or two, always leave them wanting more. LMFAO. VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Out There...!!! The Wife Is Off Today So Im On. Hehehehehe!!! Working On Photo Shoot As I Type, And A Big Surprise Coming... That Will Self Destruct In 48 Hrs. Make U Think.??? U May Like U May Not.!!! 

From Your Local 420 Criplet/dirtbag. Out~! 

Stay Tuned.!!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 13, 2008)

good one db. VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 13, 2008)

MAMA ALLWAYS SAID TO CLEAR YOUR PLATE B4 U PUSH BACK FROM THE TABLE... SO IVE BEEN PLAYING WITH THIS FOR A WHILE THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE IT WITH U ALL...!

KNOWING I DONT LEAVE THE HOUSE THE FILTERS ARE GONE ON ME SHOP VACS, AND NOT WANTING TO BITCH AT THE WIFE, I MADE THIS INSTEAD.

NOW I DONT HAVE TO WAIT FOR PPL. TO DUMP MY VAC'S FOR ME, WITCH KILLED THE FILTERS IN THE FIRST PLACE...! AN INVENTION SHOULD WORK WITH ANY VAC. EVEN THE UPRIGHT NON WET TYPES...! ANY COMMS ARE ALLWAYS WELCOME...!





















TOOK THE LID, DRILLED A COUPLE HOLES TO FIT THE 1-1/4 IN. VAC. TUBE I HAVE... AND BANG! NO WATER IN VAC. ALL IN BUCKET, POP LID OFF SET ASIDE AND DUMP...! ALL ME NOW. FOR THAT. USE THIS FOR CLEAN UP AND DRAINAGE, SPILLS. VAC NICE A CLEAN STILL. BUCKET RINSES' AND IS REUSED.!!! 

*******************************************************
NEXT I WANTED TO SHARE MY CALANDER I RUN... I HAVE 5-YRS OF THEM, EVERY MOVE IVE MADE. FROM N-P-K'S - NONE TO EXTREME DOSES... NO WATER, TO OVER WATER.... ALL TEMP RANGES... U NAME IT IVE PROB. DONE IT.!~
HERE YA! GO! THE CAL WAS GETTING OUT OF HAND SO THE MISSES PICKED ME UP SOME PINS... ALL COLORFULL AND PURTY!.











ABOVE R- IS ME LEDG. BOTT. IS COLOR CODE... B-L IS TODAYS SHOT.!











*******************************************************
A LITTLE INTERMISSION PIC FOR YOUR PATIENCE.!!!







OK MOVING ON...!!!

******************************************************
LETS TALK ABOUT PLANT PROB'S ALITTLE... I WALKED OUT THE OTHIER DAY AND ME WIDOW WAS DOING THIS,  SO WE HIT THE BOOKS AND FIGURED OUT WHAT WAS GOING ON...! I DUE BELIEVE I HAVE CURED THE PROB...! I CHECKED HER SISTER CLONES AND THEY DONT HAVE IT.!!! SO DO U KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON.???  "CLASS IS IN" "POP QUIZ" !!! LOL





















OK PENCIL'S DOWN...LOL!  DB. I WANT TO SAY ITS TOX. SALT BUILD UP,,, SHE HAS BEEN FLUSHED WITH 4 GALS. OF 1/2 STR. NUTES AND NOTHING EXTRA... THE LEAF SHOWN HAS BEEN TRIMED OFF, SO THAT I CAN SEE IF THE SOLUTION HAS WORKED...!!! ANY TAKERS. ???
IT APPEARS TEXT BOOK TO ME! THE OTHIER MONSTERS DONT DO IT, BUT THE GRO SIDE GETS NO DRAINAGE AND THE WIDOW HAS BEEN GETTING THIRSTY WITCH LEAD ME TO BELIEVE SHE WAS DRINKING ALL HER WATER AND GETTING A BIT TO MUCH NUTES... THIS STARTED A WK AGO WHEN THEY WERE GIVEN THERE MIDDLE RUN DOSE OF THE WORM CASTINGS..., THIS ALSO IS WHAT LEADS ME TO BELIEVE OF A LITTLE BUILD UP..., BUT I DO FEEL THE PROB. IS SOLVED AND WERE BACK ON TRACK... I HAVE LEARNED THAT SHE IS FAST IN THE GROW SIDE AN
WILL BE SLOW AS H - E DOUBLE HOCKEY STICKS IN THE BLOOM SIDE.!!!

WELL LETS MOVE ON TO SOME FUN...DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 13, 2008)

OK U GUYS ALLWAYS SEE THESE CABS IN THE PIC'S SO, I THOUGHT I WOULD MEASURE THEM UP FOR U....

SOOOOOO!!!    MRS. MCG. E' GAVE U SOME THUMDER!!! LOL!

OH! YA YOUR MEASURMENT.!!! LETS NOT FORGET THAT.!!! 




THE WIDOW HAS LEGS ON THE GROW SIDE...!!! SHE IS CAUSING ME PROBLEMS.!!!
HER IN PIC  "HOLE E CRAP WHAT WAS THAT.!!!" I JUST LEFT MY CHAIR FOR A SECOND    !!! TO MEASURE THIS FOR U PPL. AND SEE WHAT U STARTED...................MRS. MCG.!






"THE HAMMER OF GOD"....!!! NOT THUMDER HERE MISSY,,,, WHAT WAS THAT U SAID TO E' HMMMMMMMMM??? OH! YA! "FLASH!" SOMEBODY HELP HER UP!!! NOW I FEEL ALL BAD.!!! 
SEE... HERE IN THE, WELL NON STICKS WE HAVE THEM THERE BUILDINGS THAT, WELL HAVE STORES IN EM CALLED "BUILD A BEAR" LOL... HAVE U HEARD OF A PLACE CALLED "MALL" ??? 

OK "COOL CAT'S" BREAK DOWN! BIKER LEATHER, BOOTS, "JOE BEAR" BOXERS, KANGO HAT', AND HE TALKS "WELL MAKES PIG NOISES" HES A PAST CAT THAT WAS "TOO COOL FOR SCHOOL" BIG LOADY, AND LOVED DORITOS...LOL 





SOMEBOBY PROP. DA BUNNY UP! WHILE I, GET BACK ON TRACK HERE...LOL "CRAZY ABOUT U MRS. MCG.!!!" SOOOO!!! MINDING MY OWN BUSINESS GETTING A MEASURMENT, CHAIR "HIJACKED"..!!!  HEARD A "SNAPP" SO...





"U LITTLE BITCH" GIVE THAT BACK.!!!  REACHED FOR THE "LEVEL" !!!




OH! CRAP! THEY THREW WHAT WAS LEFT OF THE STICK AT ME!...






I HAD TO DEFEND MY SELF....!!! 






GETTING OVER POWERED AND LEFT TO SUFFER AT THE WILL OF ME MONSTERS... MY FATE ???....
THINKING"""" " MAN... WHEN DID THIS BITCH LEARN FENCING"" ??? 












SEEING THAT I WAS OUT NUMBERED... AND ME WHEELS WERE GONE... I CRAWLED BACK TO SAFTEY... AND WARNED.!!! "ILL SMOKE U LATER" 

OK PAGE DOWN. AND DONE... MOVING ON FOR A BREAK AND THE BEST OF THE GROW SIDE. PICS TODAY... WITH SOME STATAGIS! LOL DB.


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

Those pictures look like ozone damage but since you don't mention an ozone generator i'll have to guess something is up with your magnesium. I say this because it is a browning (not yellowing) in between the veins (not the veins themselves).

i am going to have to break out some kind of mascot for the garden i see. hmmmm


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 13, 2008)

as usual, things are looking lovely.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 13, 2008)

HERES SOME GROUP PIC'S B4 THE ATTACK...!!!

NORMALY AT THIS HEIGHT, IM GOING INTO BLM. AND CLONE IS ON.!!!










A SIDE SHOT FOR YA~!

AND THEN THE SEA OF GREEN SO TO SPEAK!!!











MY DAY TIME TEMPS RANGE FROM 75-79 DAY, AND NIGHT 71-75 F' THERES A FAN IN THE ROOM GOING AT ALL TIMES...

HERES A LOOK THRU PIC 






FOR FUN.






THE WIDOW CAUSING ALL THE PROBLEMS...!!! 






I THOUGHT THIS WAS A NICE SHOT, SO HERE YA GO! 






WELL THATS THE DB'S. GRO SIDE.... BLM NEXT.!!!  ME~!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 13, 2008)

OK THE GROW SIDE IS SITTING @ 32 DAYS IN GROW...
AND THE BLOOM 46 DAYS IN... TEMPS IN THERE, FOR THERE DAY ARE 
75-79 AND FOR THERE NIGHT 70-75 F'.
AND THERE MONSTERS!!! 

SOME SIZE ME UP PIC'S TO LOOK OVER.~!!!   












AND SOME TOPS


















LETS PAN THE ROOM...



















OK THE DB.'S PORNO NEXT. POST...!!!  ANY COMMS AND QUESTIONS ARE ALLWAYS WELCOME....!!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

i like the bucket idea for the shop-vac - do you find it reduces suction much?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 13, 2008)

WELL.... LETS SEE. U READY!!! CAUSEN I LIKE TO PUT OUT.!!! LOL













SOME CLUBS COMING IN!!! 


















JUST A BIT MORE ??? U TIRED" LOL !!!



















WELL THATS WHAT I GOT!!! WE COULD TALK WHITE WIDOW IF U LIKE.!!!

DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Mister, On The Vac. I Keeps Calapsing The Bucket... So Some Vent Holes Are Needed There... But No Not At All To Ans. The Question...!!! 
And Clean Up Is More Me Than, Asking For Help...


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 13, 2008)

hey tlb ive been meaning to ask you because all your bud shots that have that dark black shade area in them look sooooo badass, is it a photoshop edit your doing or what? im thinking of one that might make it do that but am not sure. they look frkn great though man.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 13, 2008)

Never Ever A Photo Shop Here. The Av... In Past Was Just Black Lighted By The E'mail...!!!

A Trick... Take Your Pics In The Dark, With The Flash On.!!! Or Use A Black Back Ground To Bring The Green Out. Or Trich's...lol Db.~!


----------



## bfq (Jun 13, 2008)

old school... use the camera not the editor for the effects


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 13, 2008)

GEEZ THC.... ya got such a jungle there ya 
got yourself A Jungle cat. 
.................... just a sec checking GroFAQ
to see what they suggest for such critters....







EM LIKES IT.. good kitty............
AN NICE WIDOW JUNGLE Ya Got there To.....


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 13, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Hey Mister, On The Vac. I Keeps Calapsing The Bucket... So Some Vent Holes Are Needed There... But No Not At All To Ans. The Question...!!!
> And Clean Up Is More Me Than, Asking For Help...


You can't put vent holes in vaccuum, it will break the suction, it won't vaccum without a vaccum. hench the term Vaccum cleaner. Try to find someone with the same type of vac, one that doesn't work any more. The older ones used to have metal bottoms, Dayton made one under the Workshop Label and Shop Vac had them too. I still have one I use as a wastebasket, I'll bring it with me if you don't find one before October. That does look slicker than whale snot though. VV


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 13, 2008)

ya know ya might try putting a check vent in... put in upside down I think it may work for your needs!


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 14, 2008)

sweet. thanks for the photography 101


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 14, 2008)

I Have Designed Countless Commercial Vac. Cleaning Systems... When I Was Able.! We Can Vent This Tank A Bit, Without Complete Vac. Loss, But I Do Agree A Metal 5g. Or Equ. Would Be Better... So The Search Is On.!!!

Way Happy To Read About Oct. Still. Looking Forward To It. Vv! Finger Crossed That We Get Our Way, With No Curves...lol Me!~


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 14, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> ya know ya might try putting a check vent in... put in upside down I think it may work for your needs!


Can't rep ya for it guy, gotta spread it. That is what the vacs use, in effect, to shut off when they get to full of water, and the water pushing up would break the vaccum giving a different sound. That would signal a full bucket and stop it from accepting more water until he emptied the bucket, great idea. VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 15, 2008)

GOOD MORNING ALL. DID SOME PLAYING AROUND THIS MORN. AND CAME ACROSS THIS...!!!

IT WAS THE VV'S JOURNAL, AND IF U HAVENT BEEN THERE "WHY" ???
HE IS ON HIS GAME AND RUNS A TIGHT SHIP. HERES A LAZY LINK FOR YA!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/53595-vv-singing-blues-seed-perpetual.html

ENJOY!!!

WHEN PLAY AROUND IN CLASS THERE... I READ THIS!!! THIS IS FROM A MEMBER NAMED "EARL" WHO IS ONE CRAFTY MAN.!!! HE IS THE ONE THAT POSTED THIS.!!! FOR THE "TOPIC" WELL GO TO THE V'S JOURNAL!!! AND START READING UP!!!
********************************************************
Can you leave them outside, or in a closet?

They don't need any more light,
and very little water.

A closet would be best, and let them open fully, 
then place news paper under it, and shake it.

It will snow pollen onto the paper.

Wrap the pollen in a small piece of paper,
place that into an envelope, 
with a couple of grains of rice for desiccant,
add a 41¢ stamp and it's ready to mail.

If you want to save some for long term here is what I do.

Go to the grocery store and get one of these, 
or you can get them on ebay.







The pump comes with three bags.








Get a jar,
a thumb tack, to poke a hole in the lid,
some glue, 
and an applicator stick.






Cut the blue valve from the ziplock bag,
and apply some glue to the blue circle.

Stick the plastic valve to the hole you made in the lid,
with the thumb tack and let it dry.







After the glue is dry,
put the pollen in the jar,
and pull a vacuum with the pump.






Works great and I just opened some vacuum packed afghan 
that is 6 months old and still fresh. EARL'

********************************************************
I KNOW HUH! STOP SCREAMING" THAT IS WAY COOL~! 
DB. IS GOING TO THE STORE "TODAY"!!! 

IF U HAVE NOT BEEN TO HIS JOURNAL, "THE SPACE SHUTTLE"....!!!
HERES A LINK...!!! BUT WARNING!!! (ROLL PHATTY!~ STRAP SELF IN CHAIR!!!~ LIGHT SAID "PHATTY"...~ HIT LINK!!!")

IF THESE INSTRUCTIONS ARE NOT FOLLOWED, IM NOT RESPONSABLE!!! FOR THE LUMP ON YOUR HEAD... IN THE BEG. THE SHUTTLE!!! WOW!
AT THE END... WELL IM NOT GOING TO RUIN IT FOR U, BUT!
WOW!!! U BEEN WARNED!

ENJOY YOUR RIDE!

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/38569-aeroponic-space-shuttle.html


OH AND A GOOD MORN. TOO ALL AND A HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL, BREEDERS INCLUDED.!!! DB.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 15, 2008)

good morning!!!!! happy fathers day db!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow, and happy fathers day to you all, I will have to go read my journal now, I will answer Earls question here as well, yes I can put the some where and do it that way now. So I will. Earl posted that somewhere before I think, a slick way to seal and mail bud, I have tasted the results. Earl when are you going on vacation? VV


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 15, 2008)

Oops, my bad. Post edited! Though I read something, but someone else actually said it. Yea, I'm a bit stoned...long trip home.


----------



## email468 (Jun 15, 2008)

Here's the original link to Earl's post (the whole thread - like all of Earl's threads - is worth reading!)...
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/38569-aeroponic-space-shuttle-8.html#post951237


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 15, 2008)

email468 said:


> Here's the original link to Earl's post (the whole thread - like all of Earl's threads - is worth reading!)...
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/38569-aeroponic-space-shuttle-8.html#post951237


THIRD TIMES THE CHARM!!! ITS THE SAME LINK I POSTED... STONER.!!! LOL

POST # PADDER!!!

TRYING TO START A FIGHT!!! SAYS THE MAN IN THE CHAIR!!! LOL 
DB.


----------



## email468 (Jun 15, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> THIRD TIMES THE CHARM!!! ITS THE SAME LINK I POSTED... STONER.!!! LOL
> 
> POST # PADDER!!!
> 
> ...


oh crap - sorry - i didn't see you posted the link too. thought you left that off. my bad.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 15, 2008)

What The H - E Double Hockey Sticks Do U Think I Am A Noob.!!!

U Have Some Splaanen To Do!!! Up Right Walker Man Guy!!! Ya!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 16, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> What The H - E Double Hockey Sticks Do U Think I Am A Noob.!!!
> 
> U Have Some Splaanen To Do!!! Up Right Walker Man Guy!!! Ya!


If DirtBag were going to send a package, I am willing to bet this is about what he would do. He would start with a decent size box, it doens't make sense to use a little one, folks dont wonder about decent size boxes. He would prepare whatever he were going to send by first putting it in plastic bags and then he would use a food saver to vacuum seal it. This seals all f the aroma in the bag, kinda like smell-o-vision. Then he would put them in an ordinary plastic bag, close to mthe bottom with a little bit of paper from a shredder, throught in a little something to help with the weight *(VV probably needs it) and then he would put some packing type material, empty water bottles work well, they build up the volume a little and protect the contents.
The next step is important, he would glue the box closed and then tape it. Now if anyone wants to check that package they will have to rip it open. There would be nothing 'different' looking about the package he would send from the millions that are sent by businesses everyday.

Got any picture, we like pictures, a few pictures can be like a thousand words. 

Well, yes....actually I do have some. There are a few folks that would have loved to be here, that was an awesome smell. And there are a few that should be in contact with me, I will have a hard time waiting to sample how well the one and only RolliitUpRollinDirtBag Brian does with the packages he sends. You said 1/2 of a cookie, right? VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

Man That Is Slick....wish I Would Of Thought Of That.!!!??? 
Oh And The Cookies, I Make Yes If Uve Made Them I Would Start With Half A Dose....
And Waiting... Never. Instant Gradification Is Allways The Way Db Flies.!!!
Just Saving Some For The Needy, Seems The Right Thing To Do Turkey! Lol!
 Carefull Db. Dont Play!

And The Nute Can... Man I Bet Thats So U Can Feed Yourself Incase U Are So Stoned U Cant Feed Yourself. I Bet.!!! ???


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 16, 2008)

db! i took some new porn shots in the dark....just threw them up.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 16, 2008)

After finishing My route on a beautiful sunny day,Vic invited me for some "Milk&Cookies" Thats all he said on my phone as he giggled.
Shortly after the Cell phone invite I boogied on over for some treats.
When I showed up I was show a box and the contruction of the shipping,
which Ive been in the delivery service for years and I Have not seen such carefully thought out pakaging.
Excellent shipping man...just excellent

So after checking out the wrapper I was curious to see what was in the box.
As I was looking @ the Pics-Vic had in his post.of the various items..I did not even see that there were Actual "Cookies" in front of me on a plate??
O.K. so in the corner is some nutrient Milk...Hmmm?? wth
So now I was handed two sacks....
One was plain no marking on with the "A" on it ???

Well I have no words for the Quality of the "Contents",other than very Very High Quality.Some of the Highest Quality I have ever "Seen".
Now keep in mind I have NOT even Sniffed this yet its just by "seeing it".
When I opened this Bag I was greeted by a phenominal Smell Just like my eyes were trying to tell my Nose.Only the nose did not know.Well he did now.

It was like it was just OUT OF THE curring Jar.Fresh,almost to the point where ya taste the flavor strictly from the smell.. Vaccum eh??
Very good idea.
The "A" Bag was the first to be tested in the air..
So we put one in the air and man,After i regain full use of my lungs again from the first pull..WOW Great flavor.Expansive,Fruity,There are so many good flavors in there I cant put my taste buds in here to tell you.
It makes my senses Go crazy Trying to figure out just what are some of the flavors I'm experiencing are.
Brilliant I take my Hat(well HeadRag)off to you Sir..For the packing,the strain,and all the work it must have taken to Produce such a beautiful Plant.AWESOME ...\

Oh and by the way I never made it to the cookies...
You see after the First "A" bag there was another lil' bag of treats,
Same thing as far as quality and it had a smoother flavor and smoke to match.
crazy colors man like a rainbow but in plant form.

I have been on this Big Rock for just 37 short years However I was raised by Basement dwelling hippies ..
I have smoked for well lets just say ALOT of those years..
I'm no Guru of smoke or anything....
But this flavor of smoke is some of the best I have ever had and flavor and smell like no other.
Vic is showing me new stuff every day,tricks,ideas,RESULTS,from the forums.
Alot of good stuff to learn,and learn from in the forums here..
Well kept..The stories I get from Vic and Posts I get to check make me feel like I know some of ..so until I get signed in here IM Postman{Bonz}.....(Bonz like the bisquits for dogs).Very nice to be able to wave High to you all..
"Earl" You rock man..Could not leave you out...
See you all soon I'll get signed up in here ASAP I'm one of the North american founders of a Online Multi Gaming Community..

Sorry for sloppy Post but I had to chime in.Very fun monday,someone sent in a box..
Wow I hope I Have stuff like this I'm giving to people on my route It would make anyones day very bright...I'll be smiling all day but I will have to wear Sunglasses because you could blind me with dental floss about now>|-) Jeeeesh..and tommorow I get cookies..OOoooh and Milk. 

I have not read this yet, I will post it as Postie wrote it. VV


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 16, 2008)

awesome stuff guys. brings a smile to my face. i like milk and cookies with treats too.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 16, 2008)

Technical details. We used 1.2 grams of somhag to make two VV size J's and 1.3 grams of some A_that-is-the-shit, taste it to believe it but to put it in two VV siz J's would not have been possible, had to be little bigger. New Daddy was able to make it through, we haven't finished a whole J yet..pardon me... the three of us have now made our way through one, we are measuring to make sure we have it accurate. This may take a while. I will need a break while we tabulate the results, hey I figure if you can't dazzle them with brilliance you can always baffle them with bullshit, this is the best I have ever smoked, I like the apple better than the thia I had one time. Well.... I think tomorrow might be a cookie day, wife called, she is stay om PeurtoRico for an extra day. If she hadn't called I would be worried. lol VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

Get The Chair"... Puff Puff Pass. Hehehehehe!!! Db.!

MAN U GUYS MUST REALY HAVE SOME COOL FRIENDS...


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

yo yo yo yo yo yo

I dunno why, but this is some funny shit - check it out!

YouTube - Charlie bit my finger - again !


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

I Had To Cover Me Mouth Up As Not To Wake Me Charlie.!!! Man The Little Guy Bit Me Like That The Othier Day, I Did Ask Him Too. Got The Same Look On My Face. And Then Desparation, Set In.... Lol That Was Funny!!! Sht. G'

Lmao! Db.


----------



## bfq (Jun 16, 2008)

excellent post VV! i would rep ya but... already did 

i have shipped my share of buds around... specially when i used to travel... fly with buds? Hell no! FedEx to the hotel! buds would be waiting at the desk 

so now that VV showed you how, you gonna mail us each a sample, DB?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

Man If Only I Knew How To Do That??? That Vv. Sure Is A Smart 
"cookie" Lol Db.~tlb!


----------



## MasterLikes420 (Jun 17, 2008)

Being a new daddy and running a small business takes a lot of time, so I was a little sad when I had to tell VV I couldn't stop by for milk and cookies until the end of the week. Thankfully due to a sudden cancellation and change in my schedule, I was able to make it out a few hours after he called. Really glad I did!

Having sent some "packages" myself, I was impressed with the packaging I saw. The contents were all of excellent quality and the effects were impressive. The flavor of the A is phenomenal and unique. The samples I had the pleasure of trying are some of the best I've tried in the past few years. Decided to wait on the cookie since I had another appointment after I left VV's and the couple tokes off of each sample already had me blazed.

After leaving my client's location I finally had a chance to try the cookie and again was impressed. After stopping at my office and heading home, I could definately feel the effects. Having been known to do some baking from time to time, I've never had results quite like this. Tasty and effective. Now this is a recipe worth knowing!

All I can say is thank you to "whoever" may have baked these...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

im catching up db....looking good so far tho!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 17, 2008)

I guess we answered the newbie question. lmfao, and now you knowm a few of my friends. Everyone wants to visit Oregon. I don't remember where e-mail lives? Sorry GrnMn I'm not driving to Boston even if the Celtics win. And yea, its as good the second time as it is the first. VV


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> I guess we answered the newbie question. lmfao, and now you knowm a few of my friends. Everyone wants to visit Oregon. I don't remember where e-mail lives? Sorry GrnMn I'm not driving to Boston even if the Celtics win. And yea, its as good the second time as it is the first. VV


email never said 

but it is a very unfriendly state! the same as korvette - if you know where he lives....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> email never said
> 
> but it is a very unfriendly state! the same as korvette - if you know where he lives....


i think you gave some details as to where when you mentioned something about the dea busting you know who  did you forget im very observant!


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i think you gave some details as to where when you mentioned something about the dea busting you know who  did you forget im very observant!


i don't recall... enlighten me?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

PM on the way


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> PM on the way


yep - home of the steelers (or as we say... stillers).


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 17, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Man If Only I Knew How To Do That??? That Vv. Sure Is A Smart
> "cookie" Lol Db.~tlb!


 sure ...... i must live close to e-mail too.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

we need to have something to ecn&j

go reserve some land in the woods, meet up, smoke out, exchange, eat...(eat good) etc etc


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> we need to have something to ecn&j
> 
> go reserve some land in the woods, meet up, smoke out, exchange, eat...(eat good) etc etc


 i would be down for that anytime.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

masta you've never heard of east coast nugs and jugs?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Too See You All. Cant Wait For Football...!
Lb~ Your Sig. Kills Me Everytime I Read It!

Sure......! Mk, What? "with Dumb Look On Face"  Lol!

Email' U Are Making Me Kick It Up A Notch.! I Like Your J' And The Everyday Input, But Dam...! Im Having Trouble Keeping Up....so Ive Asked Riu To Put U On Dial Up... Sorry.!!! Just Trying To Make It Fair.!  Lol 

Db.~tlb!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, I figure everyone know were I live, and I can flat out guarentee this will be shared with those that make the trip fast. You think those folks that posted won't want to come back, you had better hurry. You know how stoners are. VVlol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

yea, email gets on my damn nerves with that fios!

or maybe im just hating!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 17, 2008)

The Meet And Greet Sounds Cool.!!! The Chair Can 4x !!!

The Vv Is Coming Here In Oct.! Some Time.? Thats In The Works. And Is Looking Like It Will Happen.!


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

it's my job - i need high speed (even FIOS seems slow now)...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> masta you've never heard of east coast nugs and jugs?


 i just looked it up and read about it on another forum. funny i have never heard about it because i used to lurk those forums all the time. our own version would be sweet.



VictorVIcious said:


> Well, I figure everyone know were I live, and I can flat out guarentee this will be shared with those that make the trip fast. You think those folks that posted won't want to come back, you had better hurry. You know how stoners are. VVlol


 VV i would make the trip if i could lol. i know those people who have already sampled are gonna be back real soon. i have to grow some goodies so we can all have a blowout bash. db will be the host and feature comedian/entertainment. we all need our jugs and nugs organized for RIU. sorry for the jack db, i dont know why but i just pictured you in apron baking lol.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 17, 2008)

Need Some Schoolin On The Jugs And Nugs.!!! ???


----------



## bfq (Jun 17, 2008)

that would be cool... have a meet up and compare buds... course, me and my CFL crop would feel preeeeeetty humble with this crowd... maybe i will catch a meet up in a couple of crops when i have a worthy ante up


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Need Some Schoolin On The Jugs And Nugs.!!! ???


i like both nugs and jugs!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> it's my job - i need high speed (even FIOS seems slow now)...


shit i do too! but in my region im stuck with 10-16 meg speeds....for highway robbery!

i also have a crappy ping!


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 17, 2008)

a meet and greet would be pretty kick ass i think! it would be like my own little Amsterdam trying out he deff buds from all the kick ass growers here!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Need Some Schoolin On The Jugs And Nugs.!!! ???





email468 said:


> i like both nugs and jugs!


DB, this is east coast  we know how cocky you all west coast can get on us....so we had to make our own little secret events!

pics through out the thread, but mainly on 24-27 i think

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - East Coast Nugs and Jugs May 2008


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 17, 2008)

dang slowwwwwwwww dial up.... 
least I am a fast reader so I can kind of keep up... 
if only I could keep track of where ya are.... 
makes my head spin how ya go so fast. 
and how ya all know so much. you guys are smart and not selfish
with your abilitys or knowladge. 
My short little legs still try an keep up with your giant steps o hush THC
you got turbo on that chair.... I am just lucky you don't run right over me.
so much wonderful knowladge packed Right here.


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

anybody ever listen to the marijuana-logues?

here are two excerpts...
There is a wonderful thing in marijuana called THC - that stands for: The High Causer!

and....
for years and years Arj Barker was high on life.... but I built up a tolerance. - Arj Barker


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> DB, this is east coast  we know how cocky you all west coast can get on us....so we had to make our own little secret events!
> 
> pics through out the thread, but mainly on 24-27 i think
> 
> International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - East Coast Nugs and Jugs May 2008


 
HOLE E CRAP.!!! DO THEY ACCEPT CRIPLETS.??? WAY JELOUS.!!!
AND I HAVE TO ADMIT,,, ALL OR MOST OF THE PPL. I TALK WITH ARE FROM YOUR SIDE. OR OVERSEAS... THE ONES AROUND HERE ARE LIKE STAND OFFISH. WITCH I DO UNDERSTAND... I FEEL FOR ALL BECAUSE I AM LEGAL....! BUT PLAY HARD.!!! JUST ASK VV.!! LOL!

AND IF U LIKE "OUT OF THE BOX" CLICK THE EXP. IN THE SIG... AND HOLD THE HELL ON CAUSE DB. IS DRIVING.!!! LOL YOUR THOUGHTS THERE AS WELL WOULD BE GREATLY APPT.

I KNOW OF NOW FUN THINGS AROUND HERE.... WELL "SUNDANCE" BUT THATS INVITE ONLY! YOUR SIDE, MAN.!!!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> anybody ever listen to the marijuana-logues?
> 
> here are two excerpts...
> There is a wonderful thing in marijuana called THC - that stands for: The High Causer!
> ...



SO HE WAS WRITTING ABOUT ME WHEN??? LOL


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

checking now bro...


and email...i've never heard of it....but i've heard of that quote tho...both of them!


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> checking now bro...
> 
> 
> and email...i've never heard of it....but i've heard of that quote tho...both of them!


i picked up the CD - oh boy do they make me laugh!

The Marijuana-Logues - live comedy show on pot culture


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 17, 2008)

CLEANED AND SET UP THE CLONE EB AND FLOW... THATS TOM ARROW.!

I THINK I WILL BE STARTING ANOTHIER JOURNAL, JUST WITH ARE THUMB PIC'S FOR THE DIAL UP PPL... I HAVE A FEW THAT WOULD LIKE TO HAVE A BIT MORE FUN, AND IN DOING THIS IT WILL STOP THIS ONE FROM MELTING TOGETHIER. BUT, THIS ONE WILL RUN LIKE ALLWAYS, AND WILL FOLLOW THE RUN, THAT WERE ON NOW, TILL ITS HARV. SO WE STILL GOT A COUPLE TO FEW MONTHS THE WAY THE WIDOW BLOOMS...
AND I WILL TRY AND KEEP UP ON BOTH.!!! ALONG WITH THE APPLE HAG6 IN THE HARV. AND CURE SECTION...!!! AND AGAIN. THE CALANDER STRIKES ME DOWN... WILL TRY AND POST UP ASAP! WITH, I GUESS THE MERGE AND SEPARATION. ALONG WITH SOME BUD PORN. CUASE THE OTHIER SIDE IS GOING THERE. HEHEHEHEHE!!!  DB.~TLB! 

AND SOME PACKPORN, SO U DONT FORGET ME!!! LOL!

























ENJOY! DB.~TLB! 

THIS IS APPLE JUICE. HAG5 VV


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

that's what i was using the gallery for - but it seems to be gone now...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 17, 2008)

What Is The Gallery>???


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> What Is The Gallery>???


it used to be a link where the orange and green bars are now. the gallery link is gone


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 17, 2008)

on my slowwww dial up I got a gallery thc has 170 email has 25


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> on my slowwww dial up I got a gallery thc has 170 email has 25


hey - there it is!!!!

over there by the orange and green bars

the only problem with the gallery is - you don't know if someone posts in there unless you visit (not like new posts on subscribed threads).


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

apple juice is looking nice!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 17, 2008)

Ummmm Ok ??? Im Looking At Yours.!!! Stoner.!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Lb. Its What Vv Is Smoking Now. Were On The Hag6 White Widow, Checking To See If She Can Handle The Same Treatment. So Far So Good I Did An Update I Think It Was Yest... Not Sure Tho... Most Days Are Just A Blur.!!! Lol Db.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 17, 2008)

So Mrs. Mcg A Dial Up Journal Coming At U, And Da Bunny!!! I Think Kitty Will Run This One.!!! 

And Email' What U Got... For Your J' Mascot. !!! ??? Cant Wait, U Ppl Crack Me Up.!!!

Puff Puff Pass To All! Db.


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> So Mrs. Mcg A Dial Up Journal Coming At U, And Da Bunny!!! I Think Kitty Will Run This One.!!!
> 
> And Email' What U Got... For Your J' Mascot. !!! ??? Cant Wait, U Ppl Crack Me Up.!!!
> 
> Puff Puff Pass To All! Db.


I posted some updates in my white berry journal - Nutty the Squirrel is my mascot.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 17, 2008)

Lmfao...love It.!!! What Happen To The Little Guy... And My Apg's My Thread Count Is Over Welming.. A Dam Page +, Man Little Busy Body I Am!!! Lol! So Im Headed Over Now.!!! Me~


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Lmfao...love It.!!! What Happen To The Little Guy... And My Apg's My Thread Count Is Over Welming.. A Dam Page +, Man Little Busy Body I Am!!! Lol! So Im Headed Over Now.!!! Me~


it belonged to my bulldog but i traded a hedgehog for him so he is ok (the hedgehog is big enough for him to hump so he is happy).


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 17, 2008)

(the hedgehog is big enough for him to hump so he is happy). LOL HARD.!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

LMAO hilarious....


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 19, 2008)

Actually I am still saving that, have a couple of folks in mind. The cookies are very nice, I am getting by with that. And the hag. I had a really pleasant day, none of the normal aches.lol VV


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 19, 2008)

What's up DB? I see that you passed me up in rep points now - you got 3 bars now. How's the grow?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 19, 2008)

email just passed my ass too!

i've been slipping


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 19, 2008)

How many points do you have LB? I think I'm some where's in the 200's. You must have like 5000!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 19, 2008)

5k? yea right....thas fdd and shit...

i got a little under 7


----------



## masterkushner (Jun 19, 2008)

Damn DB...your plants are beautiful. Mad props. So those last pics, the strain is aplle juice hag5? Or am I confused. Peace. I want to see more pics. 









-------------------------------------------------------------------------

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/82287-kushs-first-grow-hps-soil.html


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 19, 2008)

No Its Me Monster No Name Given From A Network That Kept Bad Records, So I Think She Is Northern Lights But Realy, No Quote,,, But She Will Wipe Your Mem. Clean, And Take The Pain Away.!!!

Reps? And Im A Whore For This Place,,, After No Ppl. Contact For Yrs... Sht. Im Surprised They Havent 
Tried To "love Me Coat" My Ass. Lol Not Here For The Reps Anyway I Realy Like The Ppl. Phucking Stoners...lol
Love U All, No Haters Lifes Tooooo! Short. My Friends. "family~friends!~and Flowers" Ahhhhhh! Sniffle Im Tearin Up...

And I Swear Vv. U Little Toe Shower, Ima Get Yur Ass For This One...show Off. Ya Eat A Hole Cookie. Come On!

Much Luv. Db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 19, 2008)

lol I got 76 rep grn! but Im here so I aint gotta pay the dope man anymore!! Now he can pay me! Db hit me up in pm on the book bro, prolly wont get back to ya quickly but i will get back to ya!!! I would love to go over that thing with you!! Got some questions for my next grow to, thinking of going with a light setup like yours...peace all!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*How are you doing THC? I hope you are feeling good today.*

*I have a list of certain strains for specific disorders that I added to my thread.*

*and I also wanted to let you know that I got approved for my mm card. *


----------



## masterkushner (Jun 20, 2008)

Happy Friday to ya. Hope you and the girls are doing well.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *How are you doing THC? I hope you are feeling good today.*
> 
> *I have a list of certain strains for specific disorders that I added to my thread.*
> 
> *and I also wanted to let you know that I got approved for my mm card. *


Congrats Lacy, that should help. VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 20, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> > And I Swear Vv. U Little Toe Shower, Ima Get Yur Ass For This One...show Off. Ya Eat A Hole Cookie. Come On!
> >
> > Much Luv. Db.~tlb!


Half a cookie at a time DB, it wasn't until the next day that I tried 8+ grams. oh yea that was yesterday wasn't it. lmfao. Is today Friday??lol VV


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 20, 2008)

VV??? So how is this Apple A Day really 
working for you. any adverse effects.
any loss of time? 
getting munchies?
hysterical giggling?
lack of coordination?
Laying on the floor singing Help I'm a rock?
Would Love to be a fly on the wall watching this testing process.
appricate your non byas opinion... 
If you can remember what it was that is ?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 21, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> VV??? So how is this Apple A Day really
> working for you. any adverse effects.
> any loss of time?
> getting munchies?
> ...


WELL LET HIM ANSWER THIS ONE??? CANT STOP LAUGHING AT 

Laying on the floor singing Help I'm a rock?

THATS GOING TO CARRY ME THRU THE DAY. THANK YOU MRS. MCG.!!!
IN HIS JOURNAL THE LAST COUPLE OF POST HE DOES SEEM TO BE A BIT LOST. LOL DASED AND CONFUSED. LMAO!!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 21, 2008)

I am not lost, I am at my house. I do seem to have about six projects going right now and I have still saved some apple for another trip. I have been doing a lot of thinking about the hereafter. I keep entering a room, a little dazed, stand there for a minute. Now what the hell am I HERE AFTER. 3rd time is the charm, I usually remember by the thrid trip. VV


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 21, 2008)

Hummmmmmmmmmmm.
Interesting Very Interesting indeed.
Owing to the fact that Mr.VV
You are in fact our ONLY Living Case study.
{That can offer non-bias report.} 
I shall continue to watch and monitor 
The study and effects of the apple with great interest.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 21, 2008)

You can monitor whatever you want to Mrs.MG. You should know that other than the strains Earl has I have been smokin widow, ice and crystal for the last year or so. If its enough to make me sit up and take notice its pretty damn good. The flavor you would have to experience for yourself, the high does fly. VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 21, 2008)

MAYBE AN UPDATE...??? SO ME GRO SIDE IS DOING GREAT THE ME WIDOW IS BEING A BITCH AND NOT WANTING TO PLAY FARE.!!!
SOME PICS FOR YA!!! THE CABINET U SEE IS 4 FT. 10 IN. FROM FLOOR.....

AND THE WIDOW KEEPS TRYING TO PUSH IT UP,,, 

FOUR DAYS AGO!!!












THE GANGS ALL HERE!!! 






ME SEA OF GREEN 






HERE IS THE AK47 IT WAS GIVEN TO ME A COUPLE MONTHS AGO!! I WILL MISS HER BUT SHE GAVE SOME GREAT CLONE!!!   
SOME PICS OF HER!!! FOR MADDOG, AND HIS G" 
ENJOY!!! GONE.... BUT CLONED TO DEATH.!!! 


















HER TOPP!






################################################################
***********************************************************************

OK SOO.. I MOVED THE WIDOW AWAY FROM HER PLAY TOY, "THE CABINET!" CLEAN UP AND MADE LIKE PRETTY,,, SOME PICS OF THIS.!
WERE AT ABOUT 2 DAYS AGO MAYBE 3 "NO QUOTES"!
ROOM TEMPS AVG. 75-78 HIT 80-82 FOR A COUPLE HOURS AT LIGHT CHANGE OVER.!!! RH~ IS AVG. 45-47% ,,, BROKE DOWN AND GOT ME A METER... I KNOW HUH!!! IMA HEAR IT ON THIS ONE,,, PROB FOR PH AND PPM NEXT??? LMFAO! DAMM U VV! SO YOUR PIC'S OF THE GROW SIDE B4 LOLLYPOPPYING... HEHEHEHEHE!!! THOSE PICS WILL GIVE U NIGHTMARES...LOL!!! COMING TOM ARROW... FOR NOW ENJOY!!!
























*************************
HERE'S A PEEK AT A CLONE I JUST DID!!! GO BIG THIS RUN!!! NEW JOURNAL COMING FOR THIS RUN.!!! ENJOY! 3DYS OLD SNIFFLE''''






WELL THE BLM. SIDE IS DUE FOR AN UPDATE COMING IN THE MORN. AND THE PORN, IS NOW HERE WITH THAT AS WELL MMMMMMMM!!! JUST LIKE MAMA UST TO MAKE.!!! LOL SO STAY TUNED. AND DB.~TLB!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 21, 2008)

OMG DUDE YOU HAVE MONSTERS GROWING IN YOUR ROOM... THEY LOOK REALEY HEALTHY GOOG JOB... ARE YOU REALY IN A W CHARE... IF SO AM SORRY TO HEAR
da plantDOC


----------



## masterkushner (Jun 21, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> MAYBE AN UPDATE...??? SO ME GRO SIDE IS DOING GREAT THE ME WIDOW IS BEING A BITCH AND NOT WANTING TO PLAY FARE.!!!
> SOME PICS FOR YA!!! THE CABINET U SEE IS 4 FT. 10 IN. FROM FLOOR.....
> 
> AND THE WIDOW KEEPS TRYING TO PUSH IT UP,,,
> ...


 
Wow. You are a master by every sense of the word. Those clones are like Butta. I'm veklempt.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 22, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> OMG DUDE YOU HAVE MONSTERS GROWING IN YOUR ROOM... THEY LOOK REALEY HEALTHY GOOG JOB... ARE YOU REALY IN A W CHARE... IF SO AM SORRY TO HEAR
> da plantDOC


YES I AM BUT NOT EVERY MIN. I REFUSE TO GIVE IN TO IT, AS IM STILL TRYING TO LEARN HOW TO FLY!!! LOL I BELIEVE HIGHER POWERS DID IT TO TRY AND SLOW ME DOWN!!! "ITS NOT WORKING"  AND THANKS FOR THE HIT!!! YUR ALLWAYS WELCOME HERE. I ALSO AM A BIT OF A SHUT IN... SO BEING BORED... !!!
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-c...just-baby.html
I STARTED THIS AS WELL A COUPLE YRS BACK... ENJOY!!! A MUST READ!
AND THE PORN IS TO DIE FOR.!!! THANKS DB.~TLB! 



masterkushner said:


> Wow. You are a master by every sense of the word. Those clones are like Butta. I'm veklempt.



LMAO!!!..... WANTED TO SAY THAT BUT DIDNOT THINK ANY ONE WOULD GET IT. LOL NICE.!!! THANKS... UR TURN COMING SOON!!! U LIKE BUTTA RIGHT. AND FIREWORKS I BET. LOL! DB.!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 22, 2008)

TRY TO GET CAUGHT UP B4 I FALL TO FAR BEHIND, SO ITS TIME TO GET THESE PIGS READY FOR THE BLM SIDE, AS ALL THE CLONES ARE SHOWING SIGNS OF GROWTH, AND ARE TAKING OFF.!!! 
THESE PICS ARE OF THE GIRLS AFTER CLONING JUST THE OTHIER DAY!!!

37 DYS IN GRW. 
AND WERE TOPPED.!!!












MY WHT. WIDOW "MAKER" MAKING ALL THE SCHD. PROBS' AND GETTING WAY BIG ON ME!!! IM NOT READY, AND SHE HAS PUSHED THE SCHD. UP!






********************************************************
 GRNMAN, THIS IS FOR U "CLIPPER HAPPY"  WHAT'?!?
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

ME MONSTER NO~NAME 1






A LITTLE SIDE VIEW FOR U!






COME OVER HERE MY LITTLE PRETTY...... WANT A LOLLYPOP!
WE ARE GOING TO REMOVE THE LITTLE BRACHES AND CLEAN UP THE BASE OF THE PLANT SO I CAN GET IN THERE TO, WATER IN THE FUTURE AND STIR THE SURFACE OF THE SOIL WITH EASE! ALSO BY LEAVING THIS COME HARV. TIME ITS ALOT MORE TRIMMING THAN I WONT...! BUT AGAIN REMEMBER, IM PULLING 4.5+ ZIPS OFF HER STILL!!! BEEN RUNNING HER LIKE THIS FOR YEARS...!!! 5 YRS NOW     !










GETTING ALL THE LITTLE SUCKER BRANCHES AT THE STOCK 1ST... THOSE LEFTOVERS. ALSO GOING AFTER LITTLE BRANCHES THAT DONT MAKE THE CUT AND HAVE NOT PROGRESSED AS MUCH AS THE GROUP IN HOLE!"
SOME PICS OF SAID BRANCHES AND THERE CONTECTION TO THE STOCK.

















WELL LETS MOVE ON, AND START THE SCREEMING...LOL 
 DB.~TLB!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 22, 2008)

Am allso confined to my house alot am sick with cancer... ya know i have a realy good friend that has a spinalcord injury and it dose not stop him he ride's a moterbike/harley wee go snowmobeling the gye is crazy am supprized what he can do... he build's car's an all kind's of thing's... see what wee did is make his life ez and made is house and stuff excessabale so he can do everything for him self... when wee go somewhare he has leg braces and crutches... so hang in thare bro i think life dose get better at some time i hope.. well latey i dont have mutch of that HOPE.. GOT YOUR GOOD DAY'S AND REALY BAD DAY'S sorry my spelling is very poor
da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 22, 2008)

OH I NEVER HAD GOOD LUCK WITH CLONEING INTO SOIL... I LIKE TO USE ROCKWHOOL MYSELF... i have some friend's that love to put the clone right into the soil.. da plantDOC


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 22, 2008)

OK LETS MAKE SOME OF THOSE LOLLYPOPPS! I BEEN TALKING ABOUT










GETTING RIDE OF THE SMALL BRANCHES AND LOLLYPOPPING WHATS LEFT.










THE PILE GROWS AND ONE SIDE DOWN.... WITH A LITTLE REACH AROUND ACTION!~






OK LETS TURN HER AROUND AND MOVE ON! A BIT MORE TOUCHING UP!






AND SHE'S ALL DONE.!!!






A LITTLE BIT MORE OF THE FIRST ONE B4 WE MOVE ON,






HERES A SHOT OF THEM BOTH TOGETHIER B4 WE GET ON WITH #2'S TURN...






LETS SIZE UP 2






OK LETS MOVE ON FOR MORE PLANT TOTURE!!!  DB!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 22, 2008)

OK HERE IS 2... B4...AND WHAT WERE UP TO, IS REMOVING THE SAME AS 1 BUT THIS IS THE ONE THAT GAVE ME SOME CLONES SOO! THOSE BRANCHES ARE OUT TOO! NOT GOING TO WAIT FOR THEM TO SOMEWHAT REGROW, TO GIVE ME COLA HEAD.!!! TIME WAISED, HERE MORE TRIMMING, SO THERE OUT.!!!

SO WE DRAG #2 MONSTER OVER, "KICKING AND SCREAMING"....
SOME SHOTS OF HER.!!!






IM AFTER THIS "ZONE" ANYTHING IN IT IS GONE, AND IM NOT THINKING OF HARV. TWO+ MTHS FROM NOW ETHIER,,, JUST LESS WORK THEN.!!!






SOME OF THE MISSING TIPS, "CLONED TO STONED" !
HOLE BRANCH GONE.










I KNOW MY HANDS "ARE" SEXY HUH!!! 

A QUICK TRIM...OK NOT THAT QUICK........ AND "SHAZAM" DONE!






OK HERES THE TWIN' MONSTERS






NOW ITS ME WHT. WIDOW "MAKERS" TURN... "GET OVER HERE SASSY"
LETS SIZE HER UP!






ROLL HER OVER FOR SOME POPPING TREATMENT.!






AND SHE'S DONE.... I KNOW "STOP SCREEMING" !!! 






THE AFTER MATH PILE.............................................................!!!






OK WITH THAT DONE... LETS MOVE ON AND UPDATE THE GRO SIDE!
DB.~TLB!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 22, 2008)

OK LETS BRING THIS GRO SIDE UP TO DATE...
ALL TRIMMED AND BACK IN THE SADDLES!!!
























WERE WE BEGAN~ 41 DAYS AGO! "SNIFFLE"
SO LITTLE SO YOUNG!






AS SOON AS THE BLM LIGHT GOES OUT AN UPDATE WITH PORN FOR THAT SIDE.!!! SO STAY TUNED.!!!  DB.~TLB! 

AND WERE OFF...............................................  !


----------



## masterkushner (Jun 22, 2008)

LMAO!!!..... WANTED TO SAY THAT BUT DIDNOT THINK ANY ONE WOULD GET IT. LOL NICE.!!! THANKS... UR TURN COMING SOON!!! U LIKE BUTTA RIGHT. AND FIREWORKS I BET. LOL! DB.![/quote]

You know it...Like a Fat Kid loves Cake !!!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 22, 2008)

Damn man those are some beautiful plants, niiiiiiiiiice and green and healthy and happy. 


Ok so whats goin on are you using those big plans as mothers or are you going to flower them? Because if you flower those big girls they will be HUGE...they already look like they are getting a little tall for your lighting, how many watts is that?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 22, 2008)

wow db ya really know how to tame a bitch! lol Every time I look at your updates I know how much I have to learn! as always thanks for the great journal!




dont let the tlb roll on ya


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 22, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Am allso confined to my house alot am sick with cancer... ya know i have a realy good friend that has a spinalcord injury and it dose not stop him he ride's a moterbike/harley wee go snowmobeling the gye is crazy am supprized what he can do... he build's car's an all kind's of thing's... see what wee did is make his life ez and made is house and stuff excessabale so he can do everything for him self... when wee go somewhare he has leg braces and crutches... so hang in thare bro i think life dose get better at some time i hope.. well latey i dont have mutch of that HOPE.. GOT YOUR GOOD DAY'S AND REALY BAD DAY'S sorry my spelling is very poor
> da plantDOC


 THANKS FOR COMING OVER, ALLWAYS WELCOME HERE.... SORRY TO HEAR THIS,,, I HAVE BEEN READING IT IN LACYKINS J' AND I THINK IT SUCKS... WERE BOTH IN THE SAME BOAT... THE WAY I SEE IT! IF WERE STUCK HERE AND SICK...DAMIT IMA HAVE TOO MUCH FUN. U WITH ME! AND A BAD DAY FOR ME IS LIKE "TORSO"! I DONT GET TO USE ME LIMBS,,NOT ABOVE CRAWLING "TO GET IT DONE"!!! MY THOUGHTS ARE WITH U, SEEING AS "THE CANCER" HAS STRUCK ME FAM. AS WELL.
DB.~TLB! 
U ARE ALLWAYS WELCOME HERE, AND MY PM IS ALLWAYS OPEN FOR THE "BAD DAYS!" AND I MEAN THAT.!!! ME~





nowstopwhining said:


> Damn man those are some beautiful plants, niiiiiiiiiice and green and healthy and happy.
> 
> 
> Ok so whats goin on are you using those big plans as mothers or are you going to flower them? Because if you flower those big girls they will be HUGE...they already look like they are getting a little tall for your lighting, how many watts is that?



HIGH! WELCOME AS WELL!
I RUN NO MOTHERS, I CLONE! "CLONE OF A CLONE" AND SO ON!
NEW BLOOD IS THE WIDOW, AND AK. ME MONSTER I THINK IS NORTHERN LIGHT, BUT NOT SURE.!!!

LETS STEP OVER TO THE BLM. ROOM~~~  

I HAVE ABOUT ANOTHIER FOOT I CAN GO UP!!! BUT THE NEXT HARV. IS LOOMING, AND THE WIDOW IS NOT PLAYING FARE PUSHING THE CHANGE OVER ISSUE... IM A MED. CARD HOLDER, AND THE CYCLE OF BLM AND GROWTH, NEVER STOP... I HARV. A PND. OFF 3 MONSTER EVERY 8 WKS.
1000W MH GRO SIDE/ 1000W HPS BLOOM SIDE. BOTH SWITCHABLE BALLAST "CLICK" AND THERE CHANGED OVER.!

AN UPDATE FOR THE BLM SIDE COMING NOW!!!  DB.~TLB!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 22, 2008)

SO HERE'S THE BLM SIDE TODAY...ALONG WITH SOME OF ITS PORN...!!!
 
55 DAYS IN BLM. 8WKS TOM ARROW, AND ALLMOST DONE.
ONE OF THE MONSTERS.!!!






LETS PAN THE ROOM LEFT~RIGHT. "RIGHT"
APPLE HAG6 "OWN THREAD" IN SIG... AT U, BEHIND ME MONSTER.!






AT U AGAIN APPLE HAG6 DUH! AWAY ANOTHIER MONSTER, RT. WHT. WIDOW, MOTHER TO HAG6, AND THE MONSTER WIDOW MAKER ON THE GROW SIDE.!!!






MORE OF HER, AND THE EDGE OF THE MONSTER IN THE DOOR'
THE WIDOW HERE IS 10WKS IN BLM. MONSTER SAME AS ALL THE REST.






A LITTLE BETTER SHOT OF HER TOP!






OK THATS THE BLM. SIDE... I LIKED THE APPLEJUICE SOO MUCH I GAVE IT TO ALL THE MONSTERS! I THINK THE PORN, EVEN LOOKS LIKE HAG5,, THEY HAVE BEEN GETTING IT THE LAST COUPLE TO THREE WKS OF LIFE. @ THE 1/2 PER GAL. AND WILL BE FLUSHED WITH THE SAME DOSE AND PLAIN TAP.! AND ARE DUE FOR HARV. ALMOST READY BUT THE WIDOW IN GRO IS PUSHING SOME BUTTONS... MAYBE A LITTLE ORTHO WEED KILLER WILL SLOW HER ASS DOWN. LOL  ALLWAYS DB.~TLB! 

PORN. NEXT.


----------



## bfq (Jun 22, 2008)

Ortho... when did this turn into snuff porn?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 22, 2008)

TIME FOR PACK PORN, POPCORN, AND A DOOOOOBEEEEE! CAUSEN WERE GOING TO BE LONG, ITS BEEN AWHILE! "GO AHEAD" ILL' WAIT.!!!

HERE I ROLLED TO MANY AGAIN.!!!    
PUFF PUFF, EVERYONE HAVE THERE OWN..... KREW READY!!! 

KEYBOARD SPLASH GUARDS ON ???  FOR THE NOOBS ULL' SEE!

 HOLD ON THIS IS THE "TLB" AND DIRTBAG IS DRIVING.

ENJOY! AND COMMS ARE ALLWAYS WELCOME!  DB.!


















SAME MONSTER, A TOUCH BEHIND THE OTHIER 2 






BACK TO THE OTHIERS.












SOME GUTS....












IN SOME OF THESE SHOTS U CAN SEE TRICH'S ON FULLY FORMED LEAF STEAMS. ALONG WITH THE UNDER SIDE OF LEAVES. IS THAT NORMAL?
JUST CHECKING TO SEE IF U READ ME, AN ANSWER WOULD BE NICE... OR "ARE U JUST LOOKING AT MY TIPS AGAIN.!!!" LOL ??? PLEASE.!






OH! WE AINT DONE.... I GOT 36 HRS. AND THE TIME IS RIGHT.!!!






HERES THE WHT. WIDOW 10WKS IN "AND SMELLS" AHHH! CANT WAIT.!






A LITTLE BRANCH GUT SHOT.!!! OF THE HAG6 WITCH IS ALSO A WIDOW AND IN HER 33RD DAY IN BLM, OR HER 5WK ON TUESDAY!






BACK TO MONSTER PORN.!!! 












OK TIME TO RE~LOAD! AND BRING YUR DINNER BACK... WE STILL AINT DONE...!!! DB.~TLB!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 22, 2008)

OK ARE U BACK,,, WHAT U EATING THERE.??? OH! DINNER AND A SHOW"
IM EASY TOO!

A LITTLE MORE PUFF PUFF!... AND WERE OFF.!


















U CAN SEE THE TRICHS ON THE STEM GOOD IN THIS PIC.






A LITTLE MORE WHT. WIDOW!






SOME GUT SHOTS OF HER.












TOP OUTA THE APPLE HAG6 WIDOW AS WELL.






A GUT SHOT ON HER AS WELL SHE IS LIKING THE APPLE JUICE.!!!












AND TONIGHT I WILL FINISH U OFF WITH A LITTLE OF ME MONSTERS.
























*******************************************************
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

JUST A REMINDER, A BONNER! LASTING LONGER THAN 4 HRS. SHOULD BE LOOKED AT BY A GROUP OF GIRLS.... NOT A DOCTOR!!!

NO ANIMALS WERE HURT THE THE MAKING OF THIS POST. SOME PLANTS WERE SMOKED ON HOWEVER.!!! HOPE U ENJOYED THE RIDE ON THE 'TLB"
U WILL FIND "EXITS" AT ETHIER END, AND A GOODNIGHT TO ALL!
DB.~TLB'


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 22, 2008)

*OHHHHH GAWWWWDDDD **squirt***


----------



## masterkushner (Jun 22, 2008)

Sweet fancy Moses !!! You've outdone yourself. Quite a show if I may say so myself.

Thanks a million


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 22, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> OK ARE U BACK,,, WHAT U EATING THERE.??? OH! DINNER AND A SHOW&quot;
> IM EASY TOO!
> 
> A LITTLE MORE PUFF PUFF!... AND WERE OFF.!
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaaymn.....THC THC THC THC THC THC THC THC THC LOL


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 22, 2008)

masterkushner said:


> Sweet fancy Moses !!! You've outdone yourself. Quite a show if I may say so myself.
> 
> Thanks a million


hey, who are u buddy...this name sounds familiar?!?


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 22, 2008)

alot of bling in those pics if you know what i mean! yummy!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice THC, those plants are coming along very nicely.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 23, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> *OHHHHH GAWWWWDDDD **squirt***


 I KNOW HUH! MMMMMMMMMYYYYY KEEEEEEEY BBBBOARD IS ALL STIIIIIIIKYYYYYYY!.... HOLD ON "CLEANING IT OFF"!!! OK THATS BETTER. LOL!!! 



cheetah2007 said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaymn.....THC THC THC THC THC THC THC THC THC LOL


CHEERS MISTERMAN!' GIVEN THE APPLE TO THE MONSTERS FOR THERE FINISH, THIS TIME. ITS WORKED SO WELL ON THE LITTLENS' THAT I HAD TO DO IT TO THE BIGGENS~!



cheetah2007 said:


> hey, who are u buddy...this name sounds familiar?!?


 HE'S NEW TO THE BUS, I THOUGHT IT WAS MASTAKUSH MYSELF...
DONT HATE HIM BUT HE IS A LOCAL BOY CARDHOLDER AND IN COMING OVER THIS WEEK AND WILL BE SMOKING ON THE HAG5!!! TRY NOT TO HATE ON HIM FOR THIS.!!!! LOL



JayDRO said:


> alot of bling in those pics if you know what i mean! yummy!





GrnMan said:


> Very nice THC, those plants are coming along very nicely.



NICE TO SEE U ALL,, "TLB"...CALANDER IS COMING AROUND TO CHANGE OVER AGAIN...APG'S FOR MY ABSENCE... TRYING TO GET CAUGHT BACK UP B4 HARV. ROLLS AROUND THIS WK. IT STARTS FOR ME.!!! SO OFF TO ALL THE J'S PUFF PUFF PASS TO ALL  DB.~TLB!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 23, 2008)

We wouldn't have been hatin on him if you hadn't told us. troublemaker?? he is a fortunate individual. VV


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 24, 2008)

i dun hate masterkushner


----------



## email468 (Jun 24, 2008)

some serious looking monsters there...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 24, 2008)

hope mine turns out thet way


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 24, 2008)

The Apple Hag5 Is, And Just Keeps Getting Better Sitting In Her Jar... Its A Must Try Now....!!! I Know E' Not For Hydro?, But Its So Crazy It Worked And A Little Girl Sitting In Some Soil Along Side, Is Deff. Worth The Effort..~!!! Its That Good. My Next Run Will Be Ethier An Ak47 With The Same Treatment, Or Anothier Monster "noname, With Ethier Coconut Milk, Or Pine Apple, Still On Fence... The Milk Will Be From A Fresh Nut From The Store And Cracked For The Feeding...!!!  Db.~tlb!


----------



## email468 (Jun 24, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> The Apple Hag5 Is, And Just Keeps Getting Better Sitting In Her Jar... Its A Must Try Now....!!! I Know E' Not For Hydro?, But Its So Crazy It Worked And A Little Girl Sitting In Some Soil Along Side, Is Deff. Worth The Effort..~!!! Its That Good. My Next Run Will Be Ethier An Ak47 With The Same Treatment, Or Anothier Monster "noname, With Ethier Coconut Milk, Or Pine Apple, Still On Fence... The Milk Will Be From A Fresh Nut From The Store And Cracked For The Feeding...!!!  Db.~tlb!


I'd like to try some AK - after this white berry - i'm thinking on trying strawberry cough. i have a northern lights/haze cross that i'm also thinking on trying - not sure which.

not sure if you did any reading up - but coconut milk and coconut water are two very different things! The milk contains a lot of oil. but i'm sure you'll be looking into it before trying it out.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 24, 2008)

DAMN those buds look tasty!!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks The Both Of U.... E' Never Even Thought Of The Oil.... Man The Braids On The Idiot Save Me Agian. Lol!!!
I Must Be Pshcy. Rep! For A Good Reason, Just Add This Part In,,, In Yur Mind.

Lb. Damm! Mine Dont Pick Sides... How Longs The Relationship! Damm Journal Foiled Again. Sht.!!!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 24, 2008)

damn the yellow bus strikes agian=]


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Nice To See U Bc... Justa Rollin Rollin Rollin'.!!! Hope U Liked The Porn. Yur Welcome Here Anytime...!!! Db.~tlb!  Check The Exp In Sig. If U Get Some Time...me Likes To Play, Hard.!!! Lol


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jun 24, 2008)

very nice indeed sir!! Though I can't say I'm surprised


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 24, 2008)

yea no doubt eh fry, At this point I think we all know DB deffintaly has the mojo going when it comes to the green!!!


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 25, 2008)

as always, things are looking dank in this journal. i updated w/porn yesterday db!!!! more porn to come tomorrow.


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 25, 2008)

master revegging techniques!! one day i hope to learn the way of the jedi


----------



## masterkushner (Jun 25, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i dun hate masterkushner


You can hate the player but dont hate the game. lol... Don't worry Cheetah, I'll let you know exactly how stoney it was and how tasty...

I feel like a little kid with the make a wish foundation who's going to see Michael Jordan tomorrow !!!!


----------



## masterkushner (Jun 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> HE'S NEW TO THE BUS, I THOUGHT IT WAS MASTAKUSH MYSELF...
> DONT HATE HIM BUT HE IS A LOCAL BOY CARDHOLDER AND IN COMING OVER THIS WEEK AND WILL BE SMOKING ON THE HAG5!!! TRY NOT TO HATE ON HIM FOR THIS.!!!! LOL
> 
> 
> Thanks for having my Back DB. No worries...I love the hate.lol


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey short bus crew, we have a lot of new people checking in. Subscribe to welcome new members and help us welcome them for a turn or two??? Please. VV


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 25, 2008)

DB, my man! What have I missed brotha??


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Dirtbag, been reading back over your thread and I was curious; I've never heard of anyone using hygrozyme in a soil grow, but you use it. What does it do?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

masterkushner said:


> Don't worry Cheetah, I'll let you know exactly how stoney it was and how tasty


huuh....what?!?


----------



## masterkushner (Jun 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> huuh....what?!?


Well after meeting the legend I can only say 1 thing... He's fucking cooler in person. Standing in his Jungle (Bloom Room) I was overtaken by the amazing plants that surrounded me. Out of this world Trichs !!! As for the Apple J Hag 5... Insane in the Membrane. I've been smoking 75 dollar eights from the Cannabis Clubs in So.Cal for the past 3 years and DB's Apple Juice is laughing at almost all of them. Sweet tasty smoke that went down smooth and packed a punch (I almost had to take a nap on his growroom floor). He loaded me some of his"Regular" dank and that was just as heady and stunk to high heaven..Dr. Greenthumb.. haha.. Easily some of the best smoke I've had in quite a few years. DB you are an amazing person and it was a honor to spend the day with you and your fam. I will be forever endebted to you. 

See you on the 4th for some mad Fireworks !!! 

In the words of Oshea Jackson aka. Ice Cube...."Today was a good Day"


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

masterkushner said:


> Well after meeting the legend I can only say 1 thing... He's fucking cooler in person. Standing in his Jungle (Bloom Room) I was overtaken by the amazing plants that surrounded me. Out of this world Trichs !!! As for the Apple J Hag 5... Insane in the Membrane. I've been smoking 75 dollar eights from the Cannabis Clubs in So.Cal for the past 3 years and DB's Apple Juice is laughing at almost all of them. Sweet tasty smoke that went down smooth and packed a punch (I almost had to take a nap on his growroom floor). He loaded me some of his"Regular" dank and that was just as heady and stunk to high heaven..Dr. Greenthumb.. haha.. Easily some of the best smoke I've had in quite a few years. DB you are an amazing person and it was a honor to spend the day with you and your fam. I will be forever endebted to you.
> 
> See you on the 4th for some mad Fireworks !!!
> 
> ...


Im hella jealous!!! Im not at all surprised that his shit is as good as it looks!!The man knows his shit and aint afraid to share! good man!


----------



## bfq (Jun 26, 2008)

up for a road trip, HHM?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

lol most deff!!! No joke though I may have to make arrangements to visit


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 26, 2008)

Wish I'd a thunk it, ....oh I did thunk it, I don't suppose you boys wanna wait til October ??? VV
PS> Don't ya hate it......


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

hell I wanna be there on the 4th for the fireworks!


----------



## bfq (Jun 26, 2008)

so, we hijack the yellow bus and head West then?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

sounds like a plan bfq


----------



## bfq (Jun 26, 2008)

now we just need DB to publish his harvest calender so we can schedule it properly


----------



## bfq (Jun 26, 2008)

course, this is the REAL reason you dont tell people you grow


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jun 26, 2008)

bfq said:


> so, we hijack the yellow bus and head West then?


hahahahahahaha!!


----------



## blueberry kid (Jun 26, 2008)

B. THC R+D
Where did u get ur seeds from?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

I know he got his ww from normal as a clone.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 26, 2008)

i thought i would stop by and visit the popular guys journal lol. i didnt get to comment a few pages back but WOW on the bud porn. props to you and tlb crew for doing big things. you seem like a kind and genuine person and your thread always gives me a good laugh.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 27, 2008)

Just an FYI. When my wife checked, going in October will run about $800. with rental car and motel package from Michigan. I think it would cost more to take the bus?? VV


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Just an FYI. When my wife checked, going in October will run about $800. with rental car and motel package from Michigan. I think it would cost more to take the bus?? VV


well coming from louisiana gonna be more expansive no matter how ya cut it... prolly fly my ass in with a matchbox tlb in my carry on!


----------



## bfq (Jun 27, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Just an FYI. When my wife checked, going in October will run about $800. with rental car and motel package from Michigan. I think it would cost more to take the bus?? VV


yeah, but this would be pooling resources.... may work out to be more money over all, but cheaper per head.

don't make a fuss, just get on the bus  (i'll rep the first person who knows the next line)


----------



## masterkushner (Jun 27, 2008)

bfq said:


> yeah, But This Would Be Pooling Resources.... May Work Out To Be More Money Over All, But Cheaper Per Head.
> 
> Don't Make A Fuss, Just Get On The Bus  (i'll Rep The First Person Who Knows The Next Line)


 

crew Slut !!!!


----------



## bfq (Jun 27, 2008)

close enough 

(the full answer is: and be a crew slut)


----------



## masterkushner (Jun 27, 2008)

bfq said:


> close enough
> 
> (the full answer is: and be a crew slut)


Sorry Alex.jk..What is....and be a Crew Slut !! Zappa...


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 27, 2008)

bfq said:


> up for a road trip, HHM?



I AM! Hothouse can pick me up on his way up there.


----------



## masterkushner (Jun 27, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> I AM! Hothouse can pick me up on his way up there.


Dude please take Tom Anderson down !!! lol I worked with him for the past 3 years @ MySpace and it reminds me too much of my old horrible job...ughhhh !!! hahahah


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmm, you worked with that guy? If so, you should be super rich and have 100 Indonesian slaves in an underground cave growing your weed!


----------



## masterkushner (Jun 27, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Hmm, you worked with that guy? If so, you should be super rich and have 100 Indonesian slaves in an underground cave growing your weed!


Fox Interactive Media Myspace ... 407 N. Maple Beverly Hills Ca 90210 lol...No joke he was on the 3rd floor and I was on the 1st. Actually helped him out a few times. $$$ was decent as I was in charge of advertising on the site for Australia...Canada and Latin America until I got sick and had to leave. Have since moved to Oregon to get healthy and be with my family. Peace.


Ok this is getting off topic...Sorry DB for Hijacking...all done....Back to THC's journal.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice, it sure is a small world huh? So your friends with 'ol DB eh? I sure wish I could make it out that way.


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 27, 2008)

bring it down!!!bring it all down


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> I AM! Hothouse can pick me up on his way up there.


making way for the grnman!!!


----------



## bfq (Jun 27, 2008)

when you get close to Charlotte give a call, i'll be ready!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

have to zig zag across the country for this one!! serious miles logged on that [email protected]@!!


----------



## bfq (Jun 27, 2008)

good thing we all have buds, aint it?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

yup!! Ill have some bubble hash to!!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 27, 2008)

HAHHA, you guys are awesome. Hothouse, you got a pm coming yer way bro, we need to seriously hook up.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

yea I been thinking the same!! hit me up bro we gotta talk!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so jealous of this whole thread. Plus, the man himself doesn't deem to respond to my serious request for information about his use/abuse of hygrozyme, which was created by a company which contracted to decontaminate the U.S. Congress post office after the anthrax episode in 2001. Frankly, I wish I was in a wheelchair with huge skills at MJ growing and a gift for untrammelled free-flung prose and typology only equalled by his ability to grow fortunabulous weed! Please,please,please tell me what Hygrozyme does for you, oh reknowned dirtbagus. I love your grow(s) and only wish to bask bellyup in your munificent aura!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.S. I'm high!


----------



## bfq (Jun 27, 2008)

dont take it personal, shnkrmn... the downside to DB getting a medical grow is that he is not always a well person... he has been conspicuously missing and we are hoping he is doing well and gets back to being is usual self soon.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 27, 2008)

bfq said:


> dont take it personal, shnkrmn... the downside to DB getting a medical grow is that he is not always a well person... he has been conspicuously missing and we are hoping he is doing well and gets back to being is usual self soon.


Oh, I know that. I'm just being weirdly supportive. I'm not always as engaged as I should be on this site and DB is one of the stars in my lurker's paradise!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 28, 2008)

MAN LAUGHING INTO A PILLOW, AS NOT TO WAKE ME LITTLE ONE.
U GUYS, CRACK ME UP!!! U KNOW THE TLB IS ALLWAYS WELCOME IN ME CIRCLE.!!!~  HARV. 1 MONSTER 2 TOGO, AND DAMMM, PHUKERS ARE GETTING ME~~~ ALONG WITH THE 4TH PARTY THE WIFE IS ALL A PANIC ABOUT...LOL I TELL AFTER I SMOKE AND COOKIE THEM, THERE COULD PROB. BE SHT. ON THE FLOOR AND THEY WOULD JUST STEP OVER IT... SHE IS SHAMPOOING THE CARP. AND MAN. IMA KILL HER. LOL!!! SO GETTING HER COMMED', AND PRESSING FORWARD... REAL SORRY FOR THE ABSENCE, MISS THE CARP OUTA THIS PLACE.!!! 

AND WHEN I CAN GET BACK, U KNOW THERE'S A FLOOK COMING.!!! LIKE USUALY "CHAIR HATERS"! LOL




VictorVIcious said:


> Hey short bus crew, we have a lot of new people checking in. Subscribe to welcome new members and help us welcome them for a turn or two??? Please. VV


BEEN THINKING OF THIS, AGREED "KREW" SET PHASERS ON STUNNNN!!! AND THE MAN SAID "FRESH MEAT"!!! [email protected]! DADDY LIKES'EM YOUNG AND YELLOW' LOL! WHEN I GET BACK IMA GET ME SOME ON THAT.!!! ~




GrnMan said:


> DB, my man! What have I missed brotha??


U WERE MISSED, POO POO HEAD.! HOPE ALL IS WELL.!!! WILL BE GETTING TO THE PLAYGROUND HERE SOON.!!! CANT WAIT TO READ UR UPDATE ON THE MISSES!!! 




shnkrmn said:


> Hi Dirtbag, been reading back over your thread and I was curious; I've never heard of anyone using hygrozyme in a soil grow, but you use it. What does it do?


NEVER FORGOTEN' HERE MISTER S' JUST HAVING, "MY ASS HANDED TO ME BY ME BODY~"!!!  YUR QUESTION.~ I HAVE SEEN IT RUN YELLOW OUTA MY CLONE TABLE,, IN PLANTS ALREADY GOING THERE', IT MAKES ME POTTED PLANTS VERY HEALTHY AS WELL, THE MAN AT THE GRO SHOP REC''ED IT, SO I GAVE IT A TRY IN, DIRTBAG BABYSTEP FASHION, TO FULL LABEL DOES,,, AND WOW, IT DOES DO WHAT THE BOTTLE CLAMES... ITS ALL NATUREAL, AND COME WITH A BIG REC. ON THE BOTTLE BUT THOSE ARE JUST WORDS... IT HAS TESTED AND PROVED IT SELF, AND I HAVE TO REC. IT HERE.!!! IT CLAIMS TO MAKE THE PLANT BIGGER AND HEALTHER THRU ALL STAGES OF YUR RUN. "AGREED" DB.!



VictorVIcious said:


> Wish I'd a thunk it, ....oh I did thunk it, I don't suppose you boys wanna wait til October ??? VV
> PS> Don't ya hate it......


LMAO! U ALL ALWAYS ONE STEP AHEAD. LOL! AND DONT WORRY I HAVE LOTS OF CANNED NUTRITION JUST IN CASE U CANT FEED YURSELF.!!!
JUST LAY THERE AND POUR IT IN...!!! STONER.!!!



blueberry kid said:


> B. THC R+D
> Where did u get ur seeds from?


I DONT WHAT U SEE IS CLONE OF A CLONE, WAY TO MANY GEN'S. THATS WHY THE WIDOW FROM THE NORML WAS RECIEVED, BUT I DONT THINK WERE GOING TO GET ANLONG IN THE LONG RUN....PPL. WANT TO GIVE WE SEEDS, AND PPL. FEED ME CLONES NOW...SO I DO WANT TO BUY SOME, ME WIFE KEEPS TELLING ME TOO! GAVE ME 300$ TO BUY WITH, BUT IT JUST SITS THERE WAITING...!!! IM A PATIENT PERSON. THE WIFE WANTS ME TO HAVE IT ALL.!!! NOW! SO IM KINDA LOOKING A WILL BE MAKING A PURCHASE HERE SOON.!!! 




mastakoosh said:


> i thought i would stop by and visit the popular guys journal lol. i didnt get to comment a few pages back but WOW on the bud porn. props to you and tlb crew for doing big things. you seem like a kind and genuine person and your thread always gives me a good laugh.


HOLE~E~CRAP, U MEAN THERES A POPULAR GUY IN HERE. THIS IS CRIPLETS AND REJECKT! NERDS ONLY!!! "KREW"~ FIND THIS SO CALLED "POPULAR" KID AND HOLD HIM UNDER THE TIRE OF THE "TLB" WE GUNA PLAY "SPEED BUMP"!!! LOL
THANKS FOR THE NICE COMM'S AND IT REALLY IS U GUYS, THAT KEEP ME FEED AND GOING.!!! ALONG WITH THE "RIU" HIMSELF FOR SAVING MY ASS AND TAKING THE TIME TO PUT THIS PLACE UP, SO WE COULD ALL FIND EACH OTHIER. U ARE ALLWAYS WELCOME HERE, AS WITH EVERYONE ELSE,,, JUST "NO HATERS" 
AND SOME BETTER CRIPLET JOKES WOULD BE NICE, WE SEEM TO BE LACKING THERE. "UPRIGHT WALKERS."




GrnMan said:


> HAHHA, you guys are awesome. Hothouse, you got a pm coming yer way bro, we need to seriously hook up.


"CLEARING THROAT" WTF!     ~ !!! ~ ??? 





shnkrmn said:


> I'm so jealous of this whole thread. Plus, the man himself doesn't deem to respond to my serious request for information about his use/abuse of hygrozyme, which was created by a company which contracted to decontaminate the U.S. Congress post office after the anthrax episode in 2001. Frankly, I wish I was in a wheelchair with huge skills at MJ growing and a gift for untrammelled free-flung prose and typology only equalled by his ability to grow fortunabulous weed! Please,please,please tell me what Hygrozyme does for you, oh reknowned dirtbagus. I love your grow(s) and only wish to bask bellyup in your munificent aura!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. I'm high!



STOP IT!!! U GUNA MAKE ME CRY!!! "JUST A FREAK IN A CHAIR" !!!
AND IF U BLOW ANYMORE "SMOKE UP MY ASS" I MAY POP!!! IT FEELS GOOD~ MIGHT USE IT TO POWER THE CHAIR'... OR I COULD JUST FLY AWAY LIKE AN UNCORCKED BALLON!
I WILL BE HEADING TO YUR J' IF THERE IS ONE I DID NOT LOOK? SO IF HELP IS NEEDED "ALLWAYS" LETS MAKE YUR STAR SHINE AS BRIGHT...! U DO HAVE TO DO ALL THE WORK...THO! ILL TRADE THE CHAIR ANYDAY, I KEEP THE BOY, AND NO TRADE BACKS WHEN THEY CUT YUR LIMBS OFF TO FIGHT THE BONE INFECTIONS...!!!  BUT WHEN THEY DO, IM KEEPING ALL ME PARTS IN JARS. "WHAN'A PLAY PICTURE" "HERE SHAKE MY HAND"!!! AND IF IN NEED TO KICK SOME ASS " I JUST NEED THROW IT AT THEM" SO YA! WHEN WE SWITCHEN, CAUSE ITS REALLLY SUCKING.!!! OVER HERE.!!! "THIS GUILT TRIP" HAS BEEN BROUGHT TO U BY DIRTBAG!~AND THE "TLB"!!! 



bfq said:


> dont take it personal, shnkrmn... the downside to DB getting a medical grow is that he is not always a well person... he has been conspicuously missing and we are hoping he is doing well and gets back to being is usual self soon.


CHURCHH! AND THANKS" PLAY HARD AND PAY FOR IT!!! PLAY HARD AND PAY FOR IT!!!  BUT!!! "ARTHER CAN SUK IT!" ALL 3 OF'EM!  OFF FOR NOW, THE PM IS ALLWAYS OPEN IF THE "ICU" IS NEEDED ASAP' ITS CHECKED 1ST. EVERYDAY IF POSS. SO IF A NOW' HAPPENS HIT THERE. BUT ALL IS GOING HERE, AND CHANGE OVER IS UPON US!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE HITS MADE ME DAY! DB.~TLB! 

DB. COUNTING BLANKETS AND PILLOW' 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10+ OK WERE GOOD!!! CANDLE IN THE WIDOW.!!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 28, 2008)

NEVER FORGOTEN' HERE MISTER S' JUST HAVING, "MY ASS HANDED TO ME BY ME BODY~"!!!  YUR QUESTION.~ I HAVE SEEN IT RUN YELLOW OUTA MY CLONE TABLE,, IN PLANTS ALREADY GOING THERE', IT MAKES ME POTTED PLANTS VERY HEALTHY AS WELL, THE MAN AT THE GRO SHOP REC''ED IT, SO I GAVE IT A TRY IN, DIRTBAG BABYSTEP FASHION, TO FULL LABEL DOES,,, AND WOW, IT DOES DO WHAT THE BOTTLE CLAMES... ITS ALL NATUREAL, AND COME WITH A BIG REC. ON THE BOTTLE BUT THOSE ARE JUST WORDS... IT HAS TESTED AND PROVED IT SELF, AND I HAVE TO REC. IT HERE.!!! IT CLAIMS TO MAKE THE PLANT BIGGER AND HEALTHER THRU ALL STAGES OF YUR RUN. "AGREED" DB.!

Thank you DB. You are the man, criplet though you be. I'm honored to talk to you. I don't have a journal right now, i'm just finishing up three nice little plants and I've been documenting it, but I'm thinking of posting a 'retrospective' journal when I'm done. Just a couple more weeks. I'll definitely let you know!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

I think I found a pic of db, now I know where hes been the past couple o days!!







still trying to get some good criplett humor for ya..HHM TLB


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 29, 2008)

LMFAO! That was an awesome pic hothouse.

DB, where ya at man? Wife worken you that hard?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 29, 2008)

shnkrmn said:


> NEVER FORGOTEN' HERE MISTER S' JUST HAVING, "MY ASS HANDED TO ME BY ME BODY~"!!!  YUR QUESTION.~ I HAVE SEEN IT RUN YELLOW OUTA MY CLONE TABLE,, IN PLANTS ALREADY GOING THERE', IT MAKES ME POTTED PLANTS VERY HEALTHY AS WELL, THE MAN AT THE GRO SHOP REC''ED IT, SO I GAVE IT A TRY IN, DIRTBAG BABYSTEP FASHION, TO FULL LABEL DOES,,, AND WOW, IT DOES DO WHAT THE BOTTLE CLAMES... ITS ALL NATUREAL, AND COME WITH A BIG REC. ON THE BOTTLE BUT THOSE ARE JUST WORDS... IT HAS TESTED AND PROVED IT SELF, AND I HAVE TO REC. IT HERE.!!! IT CLAIMS TO MAKE THE PLANT BIGGER AND HEALTHER THRU ALL STAGES OF YUR RUN. "AGREED" DB.!
> 
> Thank you DB. You are the man, criplet though you be. I'm honored to talk to you. I don't have a journal right now, i'm just finishing up three nice little plants and I've been documenting it, but I'm thinking of posting a 'retrospective' journal when I'm done. Just a couple more weeks. I'll definitely let you know!


ANYTIME!!!






hothousemary said:


> I think I found a pic of db, now I know where hes been the past couple o days!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!! BET HE WAS PUCKERED!!! "BOUNCE"!!! LOL



GrnMan said:


> LMFAO! That was an awesome pic hothouse.
> 
> DB, where ya at man? Wife worken you that hard?


HARV. MY MAN.!!! AND THE PARTY. WAY TOO MUCH ON PLATE.. ONE DOWN, SECOND MONSTER TOM ARROW.!!! THE PARTY ON THE 4TH, THIRD MOSTER OUT, CHANGE OVER, THEN CLONES OUT. REOSTAT ON HIGH! BODY RUNNING ON LOW!!! AND ITS HOT!!! TALK ABOUT SUCKY!!! 
BUT BACK SOON. SOO! DONT BE FORGETEN ME OR NOTHIN!!! U ALL ARE MISSED...!!! DB.~TLB!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 29, 2008)

Found a few chairs that ya might find interesting.. Ill post pics as attach so I don't eat up ya whole journal... Doing this figuring you'll get a kick out of it!! hope ya enjoy!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 30, 2008)

WOW is that realy him or just fucking around... whare do you find all this cool shit...
da plantDOC


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 1, 2008)

cool shit?!? naah.....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 1, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Found a few chairs that ya might find interesting.. Ill post pics as attach so I don't eat up ya whole journal... Doing this figuring you'll get a kick out of it!! hope ya enjoy!


 LOVE THOSE... YOU ARE A "SICK" MAN...!!! CRYING "SNIFFLE"  I ADMIRE THAT IN A MAN!!!  IT WONT LET ME SAVE THEM, CAN U PM ME THOSE 5X7 LIKE, OR WERE CAN I BUY THEM...??? CAUSEN IM A SICK PHUCKER AS WELL.!!! 



da plantDOC said:


> WOW is that realy him or just fucking around... whare do you find all this cool shit...
> da plantDOC




NO, NOT REALY ME!!! DAM IT!.....!



HERE'S A LINK FOR U ALL, FROM THE MRS. MCG. NOW SHE' DONT PLAY... ASHES, TO ASHES...??? DAM THIS BOWL IS DUSTED. 

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/85892-human-ashes-soil.html

PORN, AND UPDATE COMING LATER, TODAY.....!!! DB.~TLB!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 1, 2008)

HERE'S A LINK FOR U ALL, FROM THE MRS. MCG. NOW SHE' DONT PLAY... ASHES, TO ASHES...??? DAM THIS BOWL IS DUSTED. 



*blabber mouth .....LOL *


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 1, 2008)

Blabber Mouth...!!! And I Brought U Some Flowers! Well I Guess The Next Gal" Will Get Them.???

Sooo! "what U Smoken" ??? "dirtbag" Cup Winner Organics 2010!' "no~name" Monster?!!! Lol!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 1, 2008)

HEY LOOK IM STILL ALIVE..........! THOUGHT U ALL WOULD LIKE THIS UPDATE. SO NO BS! AND RIGHT TOO IT! ENJOY! 

OK LOOKING AT MY CALANDER, AND HELPING OUT AROUND THE HOUSE, REALITY SET IN AND REOSTAT WAS SET ON HIGH.!!! THIS SUCKS CUSEN IT HURTS... KNOWING THAT HARV. WAS A MUST I WENT FOR IT...

ON THE PLATE:
THE PARTY FOR THE 4TH!
HARV.
THE "PHUCKING WIDOW" OF MINE IS A KILLER.!!!
CHANGE OVER
AND CLONES OUT! ON TALBLE.!!!

HARV. PLANT UNO!












A LITTLE SIZE UP!












A COLA AND A SMILE! 







THIS IS HOW I START, THE LITTLE`ER BRANCHES GET TAKEN OUT, LEAVING THE NICE COLA TOPPED ONES. 3 TOTAL OUT, LEAVING 5.... SOME SHOTS OF ME HARV. TABLE.!!!
AND THE 1ST LITTLE VICTIM!










THE LITTLE STUFF!  U KNOW "SCRATCH"






AFTER TAKING THE LEAF OFF!~ AND THEN MANICURING WHATS LEFT....A LITTLE HAIR CUT.!!! 










ONCE ALL THE FULL LEAF IS CUT OUT...






ITS TIME FOR THE MANICURE...
HERES WHATS LEFT.  SCRATCH DOOBEE' AND 'COOKIES STUFFS" RT.










THE LITTLE STUFF, SMALLER THAT A MARBLE! "SCRATCH" 'RT' LT' IS EVERYTHING ELSE "LARGER THAN A MARBLE" WAY LARGER" LOL










THE 1ST MONSTER WAS A 8/5c. THIS IS 8 BRANCHES WITH 5 COLA WORTHY MAIN STOCKS! 

COLA'S NEXT! STILL ROLLIN ROLLIN ROLLIN!!! DB.~TLB!


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 1, 2008)

do you get lost in there? i would


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 1, 2008)

I Leave Cheetos' So I Can Find The Way Out!!! Lol But I Do Get Scared!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 1, 2008)

PORNO'
MONSTER ONE!~
WHAT SHE GAVE THAT WASN'T A COLA!
AND A SHOT OF WHAT DOSEN'T MAKE THE COLA CUT.!!!

























WAY MORE TO COME, MINIME IS UP, SO IM OFF. ENJOY! SMOKE U LATER.
DB.~TLB!  ~


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jul 1, 2008)

ahhhhhhh!! time for a cig now!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

Dirt Bag strikes again!! man that thing is uh was a beast!!! Im curious to see how much dry weight that is!! Those buds are so dusted!!! nice


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

Well if ya love the sickness here is another one from your sicko pall


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jul 1, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Well if ya love the sickness here is another one from your sicko pall


uhhh..I think I'm offended...lmao


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 1, 2008)

Lmao!!! U Are A Sick Man,,, Pm That To Me Too!!! I Will Try To Save It On This End.!!! Lol Hard. Db.~


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 1, 2008)

KREW, INSTALL SPLASH GUARDS NOW!!!......."JEPORDEY~THEME" <HERE!<
 DIRTBAG'S DRIVING~ CRIPLET' HOLDING THE HELL ONNNNN!!!'

LETS PLAY!!!!.......................YUR TRAMP IS BACK!!! 
ME MONSTER ONE BEFORE THE DE~COLA'ING...






TRICH'S ON THE STEMS'~ ITS THE APPLE JUICE'












MORE STEM TRICH'S. APJ. PPL.






SO TIRED YET.... GET THE "VIAG" WE AINT EVEN DONE... HUNDREDS LOCKED IN PC, WAITING TO GET OUT.!!! 







KINDA GETTING SICK OF THE SAME OH SAME! SO I THOUGHT I WOULD START HOLDING THE CAM. AT CRAZY ANGLES AND JUST SEE WHAT I GET... I SHOOT ABOUT 5 FOR EVERY 1 I KEEP THE REST, DELETED.!!!












THESE NEXT 2 ARE GOOD EXP. OF WOW! AND ANGLE!!! "TRY IT"












I NEVER DOUBLE A PIC.... THESE ARE OF DIFF. COLA'S, BUD PROGRESION, OR ANGLE'S A BIT PIC HAPPY HERE. "U THINK" ???






























JUST A BIT MORE...."HAND TIRED"??? SORRY!!! WORK IT OUT UPLOADING NOW!!! ~








NOW TURN DOWN THE LITES, FOR THE FINISH.... A LITTLE WHITE WIDOW FROM THE DIRTBAG FOR U... AND HER SMELL "OH! I WANT HER NOW!
SHE IS TEASING THE CRAP OUT ME, AND I AM BEING EVER SO PATIENT, I AM REALY!!!  BUT SHE'S PUSHING ME!!! 


OOPS! SINCE I HAVE THIS LOADED IN, IT FIRST THEN WW.!!! 


















OK THE WIDOW~  ~ IN WHITE!































WELL OFF FOR THE NIGHT THE WIFE IS ON HER WAY HOME TRY AND BE ON TOM ARROW... HOPE U ALL ENJOYED.. AND LIKE ALWAYS COMM'S WELCOME~ DB.~TLB!  "" THE ONLY WAY TO FLY!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok I think I may have to give up trying to make my own porn!! after looking at this I cant help but think "why try dirt bags is so much better".. I bow to you and your stem ridden talent!!
I think I may have just put it together... in a chair.... amazing porn.... I think this actually larry flint putting this stuff out!!! DB the king of porn!


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 1, 2008)

busy busy boy


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 1, 2008)

Why U Bowing, U Hurt Yur Back???? Lol Thats Just Plant One Then Theres Two, Three, And The White Widow...oh! Ya! The Apple Hag6 Wow! Bongggg!
And The Clones... 3 More Widows, 3 Ak47 "monster Clones", And 2 Same No Name Monster.!!! Cant Lose Her. She Is The Porn Star, Im Just The Geek With The Cam.!!! But Thanks! Me~


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 1, 2008)

Man DB, seems like every time I visit your page you got a new harvest going on. So is that where you've been all this time?


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 1, 2008)

i know what you mean Grn, hes had like multiple harvests while im still on my 1st grow lol. mad props to you again db. the bud porn is fkn grade a. the krew should start a bud magazine, db you the main photographer homie!!!!


----------



## bfq (Jul 2, 2008)

niiiiiiiiice!

thanks for showing yer manicure boxes.... i work on a big cookie pan and hate it.... now i think i am gonna get a few plastic in box style trays and give that a shot (hate cardboard  ).


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 2, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Man DB, seems like every time I visit your page you got a new harvest going on. So is that where you've been all this time?


YES G'! AND GETTING READY FOR ONE HELL OF A 4TH PARTY!!!! WISH U ALL LIVED CLOSER. WITH THE PARTY AND HARV. AND THE CLONES COMING OUT. IM BARRIED. "ALIVE" AND U KNOW ME BODY IS CRAP! SO ALOT OF DAYS SITTING IN CHAIR TRYING TO GET READY FOR THE NEXT DAY!!! IT SUCKS, BUT ITS THE HAND I HAVE TO PLAY!!!  GREENIE U BETTER BE PUTTING SOME PICS OF THE DRY UP!!! AND A LITTLE WEIGHT AS WELL. PLEASEEEEEEEE???



bfq said:


> niiiiiiiiice!
> 
> thanks for showing yer manicure boxes.... i work on a big cookie pan and hate it.... now i think i am gonna get a few plastic in box style trays and give that a shot (hate cardboard  ).


NOT A PROB., I HATE PLASTIC.... IT STEALS THE TRICH'S, BUT WITH ME CARDBOARD~A THIN PIECE OF PAPER AND A SWEEP/DUSTING ONTO A LARGE PICTURE FRAME IN HOUSE, AND ALL IS GIVEN BACK... JUST RAZOR THE GLASS OF PICTURE AND PUT IN CONTAINER... VERY NICE.!!!

AND IT SEEMS U GUYS ARE CATCHING ON... I HARV. EVERY 8 WKS. OR SO. "SHE" REALY CALLES IT!

DB.~TLB!


----------



## bfq (Jul 2, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> NOT A PROB., I HATE PLASTIC.... IT STEALS THE TRICH'S, BUT WITH ME CARDBOARD~A THIN PIECE OF PAPER AND A SWEEP/DUSTING ONTO A LARGE PICTURE FRAME IN HOUSE, AND ALL IS GIVEN BACK... JUST RAZOR THE GLASS OF PICTURE AND PUT IN CONTAINER... VERY NICE.!!!
> 
> AND IT SEEMS U GUYS ARE CATCHING ON... I HARV. EVERY 8 WKS. OR SO. "SHE" REALY CALLES IT!
> 
> DB.~TLB!


funny, i was thinking the cardboard would steal the trichs... glass or metal would beat plastic hands down though... cept the metal starts to oxidize after a few months.... usually, with a plastic tray i use alcohol and swab the tray off into my hash oil jar periodically.

i agree though, plastic is a bad idea.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 2, 2008)

The Dusting Of The Cardb'. Just Came To Me A Bit Ago... I Use It And Dump It For Multi Runs Now... And I Happ. To Brush My Hand In It One Day... Felt Like It Was Full Of Sand.... So Out Came A Paper And Picture And Dust And Upsidedown Tap On The Glass, And It Looked Like I Was Doing Monster Lines... Sniffle'!!! Lol For The Drying The Cardboard Breaths Per Say And The Othier Materials Listed Will Just Pool The Mostiure Like Condinsation On A Glass, Under The Buds... Thats Why Cardboard Here... Once Its Dry Its Glass Jars All The Way!!! Db.!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 2, 2008)

morning........
{see how well I am behaving....}
I not say nothing to no one.....blaber mouth..
an ya see what da band of marry men round you been doing..
yaaaaaaa filling out new membership cards..
oooooooooooooooo


----------



## bfq (Jul 2, 2008)

oh, so you leave it to dry on the cardboard? huh... i am a big fan of hanging... i like the buds all fluffy


----------



## email468 (Jul 2, 2008)

i usually put mine on cardboard lids until i am done and then hang them.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 2, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> morning........
> {see how well I am behaving....}
> I not say nothing to no one.....blaber mouth..
> an ya see what da band of marry men round you been doing..
> ...


 IF THIS DOSN'T MAKE THE "HAIR" STAND UP ON THE BACK OF THE NECK... "WE BETTER CHECK U FOR A PULSE"!!! 
I GOT MY EYE ON U.....MISSY!!! MRS. MCG' IF THAT IS YUR REAL NAME.!



bfq said:


> oh, so you leave it to dry on the cardboard? huh... i am a big fan of hanging... i like the buds all fluffy


I HANG THE COLAS' AND BOX THE REST.... ITS LIKE FOOD, ITS JUST GOING TO GET CHEWED UP, AND SMOKED... DONT REALY CARE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE, JUST SMOKES LIKE!!! THE "DUH" FACTOR!!! 



email468 said:


> i usually put mine on cardboard lids until i am done and then hang them.


NICE TO SEE U "MOON LIGHTER"! SO WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED.!!! IM LOST. BUT KNOW MANY ARE GONE??? WTF... MAYBE IN A PM, IF THAT IS EVEN SAFE.??? DB.? MISS U NUTTY' T. SQUIRLE' HEADED YUR WAY AFTER A CHECK ON DA BUNNY!!! SHE'S UP TO SOMTHING??? I DONT TRUST HER, OR THAT FANGED CARROT EATING CREATURE SHE HANGS WITH. ITS NOTHING BUT TROUBLE...LOL!!!


----------



## bfq (Jul 2, 2008)

back in the day, i used newspaper.. but i also had poundage so i didnt really give a fuck about the loss... these days, i am trying to get an ounce per plant still LOL

*sings "every trich is saaaaacred"


----------



## bfq (Jul 2, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> I HANG THE COLAS' AND BOX THE REST.... ITS LIKE FOOD, ITS JUST GOING TO GET CHEWED UP, AND SMOKED... DONT REALY CARE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE, JUST SMOKES LIKE!!! THE "DUH" FACTOR!!!


that is what the hash oil jar is for... all above the dirt plant matter is dried and if not bud, it is put in the soak


----------



## email468 (Jul 2, 2008)

bfq said:


> *sings "every trich is saaaaacred"


LOL!!!


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice harv there Db, what kinda weight from that plant? I sure hope mine looks anywhere near the quality of yours.....beautiful ladies.


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jul 2, 2008)

hey db...are you using bottled water or do you have a reverse osmosis filter? I ask only because I see the bottled water boxes your buds are in yet those boxes are for purified water and I thought you were supposed to use distilled water? I'm switching to purified if that's what you use...lol


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 2, 2008)

MetalSmelter said:


> Very nice harv there Db, what kinda weight from that plant? I sure hope mine looks anywhere near the quality of yours.....beautiful ladies.


THANK YOU, KIND SIR.!!! WE WILL GET U THERE.!!! 



philip.j.fry said:


> hey db...are you using bottled water or do you have a reverse osmosis filter? I ask only because I see the bottled water boxes your buds are in yet those boxes are for purified water and I thought you were supposed to use distilled water? I'm switching to purified if that's what you use...lol


 NO THEY GET TAP, THE BOTTLED IS FOR US PPL.!!! BUT FOR THE BABIES, I HAVE GROWN, THEY GET IT.... I DO BELIEVE THE DIST. AND PURI. ARE BOTH ACEPTABLE FOR ARE PLANTS. AND THANKS FOR THE HIT. 

GETTING CAUGHT UP, AND THE PARTY IS COUNTING DOWN... THE CLONES CAME OUT TODAY AND ROOTS ON ALL!!! ME HAPPY!!!  DB.~TLB!


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 2, 2008)

i like your tags, from the electric chair, and serious porn.....you rule..theres a new tag for you.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 3, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> i like your tags, from the electric chair, and serious porn.....you rule..theres a new tag for you.


I THINK YUR PRETTY COOL YURSELF.!!! REALY ENJOY YUR JOURNAL, AND YUR WILLINGNESS FOR THE GROW AND THE COMMUNITEE! DB.~TLB! 

TO ALL A HAPPY! AND SAFE 4TH!!! !!!!!!!!!

FOR THOSE THAT ARE WITH US AND THOSE THAT HAVE GONE~ IT'S THE 4TH OF JULY! SOO! LETS GET THIS PARTY ON!!! PUFF PUFF PASS ~~

DB.~TLB!  "TLB" KREW '08


SOME PARTY MATERIAL.....






ENJOY AND SEE U ALL ON SUN>>> ITS PARTY TIME!
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 3, 2008)

Happy 4th ya crazy fucker!!!! Dont let your ass get to overloaded this weekend!! Have a good time man!!!! HHM TLB


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 3, 2008)

wow. db is gonna have one hell of a 4th!!!! be safe everyone!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 4, 2008)

niiiice db. can't rep back now!


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy 4th everyone!!! I'm smokin a fat ass bowl for you guys right now!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 5, 2008)

could it be another DB sighting???


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 5, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> could it be another DB sighting???


 Nah, he doesn't like donuts. VV


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 5, 2008)

LOL..


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 6, 2008)

Man I Better Cut Back On The Donut Drive Thur's...???? !!!! Lmfao
But Like The V' Said Im A Cooky Man!!! Got Three Ppl. To Go Nappen On Me Bed Because Of The Cookies...this 4th Party.!!! "snicker" Dont Heed The Warn. Its Yur Ass. Lmfao!!!

Hope All Is Well With Everyone. Damm Getting Caught Up, And Still Have To Harv. One More Monster And The 1st. Widow From Damm 12wks Back Is Also Ready... Clones Came Out And Have Shot Up. Gave Two Away And Got Three Back.. A "blue Berry'... And A Black Berry Widow. I Hear This Is A Blue B. And A Black Widow Mixed ???? I Just Grow Them Mahn!!! But Have About 
5 Strains Running Now. Crap! I Guess Thats What I Was Asking For When All Got Started... Hehehehehhe!!! Now Theres A Big Local Network Of Ppl. That Are All Like Minded, Most Were At The Party. Wow What A Party... Would Like To Have A Tlb' Members Only Party!!! Db.! Off Catching Up..... All Missed Way Much Bunches...ya! That Works Lol Db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 6, 2008)

Ive made brownies a couple of time from straight bud, and really good bud.. At the time I would see a lot so to take a oz and make butter was no big deal and brownies would almost pay for themselves.. the thing of the brownies was, they where not to be played with! I always warned and always got some sort of perverse pride when they would pass the fuck out after exclaiming that they where "hardcore smokers, they would be fine~!" Loved watching em pass out or hearing of it later! 
As for the tlb party I would be down...its a big country though...im high im rambling
HHM~~~TLB


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 6, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Man I Better Cut Back On The Donut Drive Thur's...???? !!!! Lmfao
> But Like The V' Said Im A Cooky Man!!! Got Three Ppl. To Go Nappen On Me Bed Because Of The Cookies...this 4th Party.!!! "snicker" Dont Heed The Warn. Its Yur Ass. Lmfao!!!
> 
> Hope All Is Well With Everyone. Damm Getting Caught Up, And Still Have To Harv. One More Monster And The 1st. Widow From Damm 12wks Back Is Also Ready... Clones Came Out And Have Shot Up. Gave Two Away And Got Three Back.. A "blue Berry'... And A Black Berry Widow. I Hear This Is A Blue B. And A Black Widow Mixed ???? I Just Grow Them Mahn!!! But Have About
> 5 Strains Running Now. Crap! I Guess Thats What I Was Asking For When All Got Started... Hehehehehhe!!! Now Theres A Big Local Network Of Ppl. That Are All Like Minded, Most Were At The Party. Wow What A Party... Would Like To Have A Tlb' Members Only Party!!! Db.! Off Catching Up..... All Missed Way Much Bunches...ya! That Works Lol Db.~tlb!


I'm proud to say I wasnt one of the folks to need the BED...lol....But I'm still recovering...Fun ass time...Thanks DB...and I'm still having dreams of the salsa and scissor hash !!

Oh and Bye the Way.....Those cookies should be banned !!! Evil Oatmeal....I was on the verge of the spins for a good 2 and a half fucking hours.....


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 6, 2008)

damn Im really gonna have to make a trip.... my seatle trip got squashed but I might have to plan a trip to great northest west just to try some of the hag!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 6, 2008)

man i want to try some good canna edibles. ive only had brownies, and they were shwag brownies. as far as a tlb party, wow that would be sick, i would be down, ill bring the dip...aka the cheeeeese lol....hahah that was cheesy but im bkd. peace


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 6, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> man i want to try some good canna edibles. ive only had brownies, and they were shwag brownies. as far as a tlb party, wow that would be sick, i would be down, ill bring the dip...aka the cheeeeese lol....hahah that was cheesy but im bkd. peace


Cheese.....yum..I just had my first taste of the Greenhouse cheese today and it is superb. Great pungent smoke. Very Stoney !!! A must have for any tree lover.


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 7, 2008)

masterkushner said:


> Cheese.....yum..I just had my first taste of the Greenhouse cheese today and it is superb. Great pungent smoke. Very Stoney !!! A must have for any tree lover.



hell yea, glad to hear that!!!!


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jul 7, 2008)

masterkushner said:


> I'm proud to say I wasnt one of the folks to need the BED...lol....But I'm still recovering...Fun ass time...Thanks DB...and I'm still having dreams of the salsa and scissor hash !!
> 
> Oh and Bye the Way.....Those cookies should be banned !!! Evil Oatmeal....I was on the verge of the spins for a good 2 and a half fucking hours.....


yeah these comments definitely have me wanting to sample the goods!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 7, 2008)

Lawl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 8, 2008)

OK LETS CLEAR THE PLATE SOME, WITH THE SECOND MONSTER HAG... DOWNED B4 THE 4TH ON THE 30TH TO BE CORRECT.!!! 

HERES A SIZE ME PIC' OF THE BEAST.!!! 
THAT BEAT MY ASS.!!! 






SHE WAS LIMBED AND ALL THE SMALLER WERE HARVED... AND 6 COLA'S WERE GIVEN! SHE WAS A 10/6 4 SMALL BRANCH/ 6 COLA WORTHY/=10

HOW THE COLAS WERE TRIMED FOR HANGING.




















I HAVE NOTICED THAT THE WHITE ON THE BUDS AND WHITE WALL ARE NOT LIKED BY ME CAM. I WILL USE A BLACK BACKDROP FOR THE 3RD MONSTER HAG.!!! SORRY ABOUT THIS.!!!


















































ALLMOST DONE.!!!




















WOW ALL DONE,,, AND THE GANG IS HUNG OUT TO DRY... AND IS BACK FROM THE CLEANERS.... JARED! WEIGHT COMING SOON!






 PORN ON HERE COMING TONIGHTY!!! SO HAVE YUR SPLASH GUARDS READY!!! AND HHM' STOP BITTING YUR SCREEN, WE ALL KNOW WHAT U DOO! TO IT!!!  I BIT WHEN THE SG' WAS ON,,,,"ONLY ONCE"!

DB.~TLB!  PRONHO' LATER.!!!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 8, 2008)

damn that looks deilicious! i cant wait for the rest. i just threw some new pr0n up as well....


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 8, 2008)

have you been using apple juice from the time when you made your first discovery? by the way insano nugs


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 8, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> have you been using apple juice from the time when you made your first discovery? by the way insano nugs


 You have to read his other thread to find out, he tells his apple Juice story there. LOL VV


----------



## email468 (Jul 8, 2008)

oh man those sweets sound killer! i smoke a joint and fall asleep - make room on that bed for me!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes I Gave These 3 Monsters The Apple, I Liked It So Much,,, And So Did They, The Porn Later Is Crazy, And Then Theres The Third That Got Even A Wk Plus Longer.!!! They Got It The Last 3 1/2 Wks B4 There Harv. Db.

Its Going To Be A Reg. In The Blm Side After The Hag. 6 Is Done For The Strain Check Run Per Say.~! But The Update For That Thread Is Coming Soon... And That Widow On It Is Crazy Fine.!!!


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 8, 2008)

OK folks....New Grow just started from the B-THC camp aka TLB from THC's own White Widow Mama. Baby is at about 9 inches and is soon to go into flower for a marathon run of 12 weeks !!! This will be a Masterkushner Grow but a B-THC Production from my personal Dungeon Grow room. Some pics and a link will be up shortly....Watch out now.



You da man DB....

OK first pic is up much more to come here's tha Linkage..

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/88658-masterkushes-ww-grow-courtesy-b.html#post1037310


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 8, 2008)

OK SPLASH GUARDS READY,...........INSTALLED!!!... AND WERE OFF.!!!

 #2 MONSTER PA~HORN~OH! 































WHAT YUR WRIST IS GETTING TIRED'!!!  AND HURTS? "HERE TAKE THIS"






























NOW THE BACK' "IN TOO IT" 
























THE END!






THE PORN FOR #3 IS CRAZY,,, OFF TO UPDATE APPLEJUICE, AND THEN BACK TO LET U SEE #3 PORN IF THERES TIME...WIFE IF OFF! BUT IM MAKING GOOD TIME WITH THE UPLOADING. SO THE #3 HAS BEEN GETTING THE APPLE LONGER, IN HER FLUSH, AND THE DIFF. IN PORNO I CAN NOTICE, ITS WAY OFF THE HOOK. PLEASE TAKE A MIN. TO COMPARE, AND "THINK APPLE"... DB.~TLB! 

#3 COMING AFTER THE APPL. UPDATE WITCH IS CRAZY AS WELL. COME TAKE A PEEK!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 8, 2008)

DBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB! What's up brother?!? Can't wait to get my next grow going, hope yer there for it!


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 8, 2008)

Wuttup DB !!! Sick Porn bruda. Again I'm in Awe !!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 8, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> DBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB! What's up brother?!? Can't wait to get my next grow going, hope yer there for it!


U KNOW IM THERE ALLREADY... PICKING OUT CURTAINS!!!  GREENIE!'


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 8, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> U KNOW IM THERE ALLREADY... PICKING OUT CURTAINS!!!  GREENIE!'


LOL! That's the girls job!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok Lets Play Re~ound 3 Coming At U!!! New Cam Trick's And Check The Diff. Its Crazy!!! Uploading Now!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 8, 2008)

grnman said:


> lol! That's The Girls Job!


U Wanna Play,.....?????? With All The Male Herms U Wanna Go There.!!!>>>??? I Think Not....lol!!!

Lmfao.. At The Numbers Of Hits The Journal Of Her'...got U Are The Man G', And That Smile Like An "osmand" Will Allways Be A Ghost In Any Grow Of Yurs!!! Anytime. Db.~tlb! 

Poo Poo Head, Hurry Up And Move. Dammmmmmmmmm Slacker.!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 8, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> U Wanna Play,.....?????? With All The Male Herms U Wanna Go There.!!!>>>??? I Think Not....lol!!!
> 
> Lmfao.. At The Numbers Of Hits The Journal Of Her'...got U Are The Man G', And That Smile Like An "osmand" Will Allways Be A Ghost In Any Grow Of Yurs!!! Anytime. Db.~tlb!
> 
> Poo Poo Head, Hurry Up And Move. Dammmmmmmmmm Slacker.!!!


Yea man, I just looked at that today. What was it like 30 thousand views or something? Oh yea, I am more then ready to get this next grow going!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 8, 2008)

SHE IS THAT KINDA GIRL SEE LOOK. THE APPLE IS CRAZY SEE.!!! TRICH'S EVERYWERE.
AND HHM~ DONT FORGET THE SAUVE THIS TIME, U ETHIER BT.!'

ENJOY~ AND PPL. DONT BE AFFRAID TO POST, I DONT BITE "WELL 'HARD" ANYWAY!!! 
THIS IS GOING TO BE A LONG ONE, SHOTS ARE AN HOUR OLD AND SHE IS BEING CHOPED IN THE MORN. PIC'S OF THAT SOON.!!
SO YUR GETTING ALL THE PICS' AS NOT TO KEEP CLUTERING THE BUS.!!




































CHECK THE TRICH'S ON THE STEM!!! 
























I SAID ALL THE SHOTS I TOOK... SO ROLL A PHATTY AND JUST WIPE THE SPLASH GUARD OFF.... !!!


















I THOUGHT THIS SHOT WAS NICE.!!!






THIS ONE CLEAN!






SOME NEW CAM. SHOT TRICKS SINCE I HAD TO SHARE THE DARK SHOOTING TECH. ANY GUESS'S ON THIS ONE!!!>>>???
HMMMMMMM????
























E' THIS ONE IS FOR U "REMINDED ME OF YOUR AV???" YUR THOUGHTS!






SO I THINK CANNABIS LIKES THE APPLE...ANY AND ALL THOUGHTS WELCOME!!! SOOOOOO! POST UP NOOBS.!!! NO WORRIES.....

DB.~TLB!  08'


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 8, 2008)

What are you doin DB???? Those last few were juicy..I think the trichs oozed out onto my screen...Yum!!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 8, 2008)

holy fk db. the trichs on the last pics are out of this world. esp this pic





thats insane! i want to eat and smoke that plant


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 8, 2008)

So my girlfriend didn't get the poncho quick enough and the cat jump on the computer as i was looking at your beautiful lady! Well the cat has to take a bath and as you could guess my g/f is pissed. Gotta invest in the splash guard! 



PS
I don't give a damn what anybody says i'm a firm believer of the AJ. so much so that at least on of my plant will recieve it!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 9, 2008)

You must share with the rest of the class how you set up the cam for the shots. I know lights off yet all the same. they really are awsome shots...
with great care taken... just lovely....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 9, 2008)

whaasuuuuup


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 9, 2008)

are we having fun yet?? VV


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 9, 2008)

i cant wait to try this apple juice method, how much more of a difference do you think pure pressed will be rather than store bought, i will have to have a part in my journal dedicated to that, thanks for that pron shots, i cancelled my youporn account just for this day lol RIU the new king porn site


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 9, 2008)

mmmmmm mmmmmm!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 9, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> So my girlfriend didn't get the poncho quick enough and the cat jump on the computer as i was looking at your beautiful lady! Well the cat has to take a bath and as you could guess my g/f is pissed. Gotta invest in the splash guard!
> 
> LMFAO! ALL I CAN SEE IS "THERE'S SOMTHING ABOUT MARY" AND YUR GF' ASKING ALL PIST "UMMM WTF HAPPEN TOO THE CAT, AND WHY WONT IT COME OUT FROM UNDER THE BED.! ???.... "FOOT TAPPING"
> 
> ...


NICE TO READ, IF ANY HELP IS NEEDED JUST HIT ME!....WATCH YUR P~K'S



MrsMcGreggor said:


> You must share with the rest of the class how you set up the cam for the shots. I know lights off yet all the same. they really are awsome shots...
> with great care taken... just lovely....


LIKE ALL GOOD ACCEDENTS.... IT WAS ME CLUB OF A HAND THAT GAVE IT TOO ME!!! ??? "A HINT"!!! 

OH! YOU GUYS ARE WORKING FOR THIS ONE... FIRST TO GET IT...GETS SOME REPS! IF NOT ALLREADY REP'ED, AND IM NEEDING TO SPREAD, THEN A POST~IT! HEHEHEHE! 




VictorVIcious said:


> are we having fun yet?? VV


THAT ALL STARTED AT "SEEMED RIGHT TO SAY HIGH!" LOL AND WERE'S YUR PORNO'??? BT.!!! WERE WAY PAST THAT NOW!!!



brendon420 said:


> i cant wait to try this apple juice method, how much more of a difference do you think pure pressed will be rather than store bought, i will have to have a part in my journal dedicated to that, thanks for that pron shots, i cancelled my youporn account just for this day lol RIU the new king porn site


I CANT REM. THE LAST TIME I LOOKED AT REAL PORN. OR PRON, FOR THAT MATTER. LOL!!! JUST OUR'S!.....PROB. THE SWEATER THE BETTER ON THE APPLE'S OFF THE TREE, BUT AGAIN WATCH THOSE P'S AND K'S AS NOT TURN BURN, AND START IT AT THE 4TH WK IN, BLM. AS BEFORE ANY QUESTIONS IM HERE.!!!

NICE TO SEE EVERYONE... AND SOME COLA'S SHOTS COMING AT U NEXT. OF THE 3RD I CUT DOWN THIS MORN. FINALLY! BIG "BITCHES" RULE BUT THERE ABUSIVE...LOL DB.~TLB!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 9, 2008)

cam on a tripod.
black background
and a bendable clipping decive to hold the bud in place.
cuz those buds are not laying flat on paper. 

trying to think like an egyptian.... what do ya do when you have 
pending aparent obsitcals in da way... {I got da BLASTED bum wrist syndrom} 
so that would make sence to me. its to hard to hold cam in one hand 
bud in the other and focus a cam when your hands are screwed up.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 9, 2008)

OK BANG! THERE ALL DOWN. SO A COLA AND A  
WHITE WIDOW TOM ARROW! DOWN.!!! 

SO NUMBER TRES'S IS! KOLA SHOTS.!




























































THE GANG'S ALL THERE.!






ALITTLE UPSIDEDOWN PORN. OR PRON.!!! IT JUST IS! 


















OK THAT WAS PLANT TRES, WIDOW SHOTS POSS. TOM ARROW.!!!

DB.~TLB!  DID THIS TODAY, THIS MORNING.!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 9, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> cam on a tripod.
> black background
> and a bendable clipping decive to hold the bud in place.
> cuz those buds are not laying flat on paper.
> ...


NO TRIPOD, TREES ARE A BIT EASIER TO SHOOT! I HOLD THE CAM. GRAB THE ROPE, AND LUMBERJACK TOO THE SHOT!! LOL IT IS MY HANDS THAT GAVE IT TOO ME! BY MISTAKE' "ME CLUBS" ???? LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jul 9, 2008)

man oh man....I need to start preparing myself before I open your thread, I keep getting caught off guard!!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 9, 2008)

haha hell yea, i cant believe my eyes sometimes when i open this thread...chika chika bow wow


----------



## bfq (Jul 9, 2008)

looks like you do a really tight job of manicuring those sweet buds too.... maybe we should call you Larry Flynt?


----------



## sm0ke5150 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey db, im curious. What's your favorite way to cure?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 9, 2008)

I Box, The Little~ Turn Everyday. Hang The Cola's Look At Everyday.

Both Run About 5 Days Till They Are Jared. Then Burped For A Month If That... Then Gone, And Time For The Next Run.!!! Nice To See U ... Love The Ass On That Av.!! Mister.!!!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 9, 2008)

Are you holding your hand over the flash at an angle-ish?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 9, 2008)

Well shit db, I guess I cant say ya didn't warn me, but still all the same this is like the 5th keyboard I have battered up all the keys from your porn!!!!!!! Miss a day or two and you have a whole new coffee table book of pics!!!! And the trichs on your plants are unreal!!!!!! I swear to god Im GONNA show up on your front door some day just to taste the wares!!!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 10, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> Are you holding your hand over the flash at an angle-ish?


DAMM U WAFFLES' CLOSE ENOUGH! MY HANDS TURNED INTO CLAWS THE OTHIER DAY, AND WHEN TRYING TO TAKE OUR PIC'S, ME LEFT CLAW "FINGER" COVERED THE FLASH UP A BIT...STILL SHOT IN THE DARK BUT WOW.!!!   A POST~IT+ CAUSEN I KNOW I REP'ED U RECENTLY 



hothousemary said:


> Well shit db, I guess I cant say ya didn't warn me, but still all the same this is like the 5th keyboard I have battered up all the keys from your porn!!!!!!! Miss a day or two and you have a whole new coffee table book of pics!!!! And the trichs on your plants are unreal!!!!!! I swear to god Im GONNA show up on your front door some day just to taste the wares!!!!!



U BETTER RE~READ, CAUSEN I DID GIVE A WARNING. AND YUR COFFEE TABLE MUST BE "STEAL" TO FIT ALL THESE UN-PUB'ED BOOKS.!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 10, 2008)

A Link For Now.... !!! Are Very Nice Journal Ppl. Db.~tlb! .
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/75543-my-journey.html ~ MR. WAFFLES J'


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 10, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> A Link For Now.... !!! Are Very Nice Journal Ppl. Db.~tlb! .
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/75543-my-journey.html ~ MR. WAFFLES J'


 
DUUUUUUUDE, Your the king shit of turd mountain!!! Just wait, i'll have some porn for ya hopefully in a couple weeks!!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 10, 2008)

I think he means that in nice way?? VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 10, 2008)

I Know He Does.!!!... Speaking Of Turd...???

The Othier Day The Smell Was Followen Me, So I Checked Me Slippers And The Boys... But Still!!!! Dammm "we Aint Got A Dog Damit" Wtf.... Im Clean The Boys Clean.... "sniffle" Sniffle" !  The Dam Chair!!!  ! Must A' Damit! One Of The Six Wheels Was Infected....fun Was Had By All' Lol Db.!


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 10, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> I Know He Does.!!!... Speaking Of Turd...???
> 
> The Othier Day The Smell Was Followen Me, So I Checked Me Slippers And The Boys... But Still!!!! Dammm "we Aint Got A Dog Damit" Wtf.... Im Clean The Boys Clean.... "sniffle" Sniffle" !  The Dam Chair!!!  ! Must A' Damit! One Of The Six Wheels Was Infected....fun Was Had By All' Lol Db.!


 
Let's be honest and tell the folks how you crapped yourself....Funny ass story. So who was the culprit? Did you not make it to the John in time after one of your cookies?


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 10, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> I Know He Does.!!!... Speaking Of Turd...???
> 
> The Othier Day The Smell Was Followen Me, So I Checked Me Slippers And The Boys... But Still!!!! Dammm "we Aint Got A Dog Damit" Wtf.... Im Clean The Boys Clean.... "sniffle" Sniffle" !  The Dam Chair!!!  ! Must A' Damit! One Of The Six Wheels Was Infected....fun Was Had By All' Lol Db.!


Can you picture DB strollin through the house....<sniff-sniff>....wtf 
looking, looking............. AHHHHHH SHIT! <insert profane comments here> 

And yes it was a compliment!


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 10, 2008)

Damn, and no edibles.......

Looked like a kick ass time.


----------



## bfq (Jul 10, 2008)

black socks and shorts.... good thing all those works scared the fashion police off


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 10, 2008)

bfq said:


> black socks and shorts.... good thing all those works scared the fashion police off


Aint no fashion police in Oregon !! We do it up Gangsta Style... You should see me @ the Walgreens in my PJ's and house shoes wearing a wife beater. Special Stuff. I couldn't get away with this when I was living in So.Cal but now I lives it up !!


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 10, 2008)

Your fucking avatar tripped me out dude, I thought I had a fly on my screen.

[/quote]

Glad you like it...More moving .jpg's to come !!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 10, 2008)

masterkushner said:


> Your fucking avatar tripped me out dude, I thought I had a fly on my screen.


Glad you like it...More moving .jpg's to come !![/quote]

ROFLMAO......my gf is sitting by me and she was all "baby there's a bug on the screen." 
I love that shit.


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 10, 2008)

bfq said:


> black socks and shorts.... good thing all those works scared the fashion police off



LMFAO, didn't notice that. Oh well, can't knock somebody's style though! I know what you mean kushner about rollen into Walgreens all tricked out. I had a Walgreens right down the road from my apts, so I had to hit that bitch up all the time to get money out for drugs - they allowed you to take out 100 dollars via debit card. Did that because I didn't want to get that double charge from the ATM and my bank. I'd go in there with flip flops - with socks - and wearen a jersey or the beater.

_Nobody can fade my style!


_


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 10, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> Glad you like it...More moving .jpg's to come !!


ROFLMAO......my gf is sitting by me and she was all "baby there's a bug on the screen." 
I love that shit.

[/quote]

Fucking rad!!!! BTW love yer Screenname...Making me hungry right about now.


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 10, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> I'd go in there with flip flops - with socks - and wearen a jersey or the beater.
> 
> _Nobody can fade my style!_
> 
> __


 
Giyaaahhhhh!!

Here's a Pic I took this morning while chilling @ the Oregon Coast....Does it look like the Rock from Goonies ???? This was taken on a 2 megapixel razr camera phone @ 6:30am. Magical Shit...Unlike those sespool beaches in Southern Cali (Santa Monica, Venice, Zuma). 







ENJOY !!!


----------



## bfq (Jul 10, 2008)

i kid of course.... i am SO bad at fashion my daughter learned to NOT let Dad pick her clothes by the time she was two.... it was BAD


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 10, 2008)

masterkushner said:


> Fucking rad!!!! BTW love yer Screenname...Making me hungry right about now.


Actually my other dogs name is Blaze.....Blaze n waffles......then on the flip side; waffle sandwich, so it works both ways!!
WAFFLE SANDWICH
::::this will be famous on RIU:::: 
you get 2 eggos, 1 big egg(2 little ones) toast the eggos, and cook the egg(s) overeasy. Place eggs inbetween the waffles. pop the egg yolk and smother in syrup!!!! Swear to god this shit is amazing!



EDIT: Thanks by the way!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 10, 2008)

masterkushner said:


> Giyaaahhhhh!!
> 
> Here's a Pic I took this morning while chilling @ the Oregon Coast....Does it look like the Rock from Goonies ???? This was taken on a 2 megapixel razr camera phone @ 6:30am. Magical Shit...Unlike those sespool beaches in Southern Cali (Santa Monica, Venice, Zuma).
> 
> ...


That's what I said, booby traps! Hell yea it does, that's fucken wild.


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 10, 2008)

bfq said:


> i kid of course.... i am SO bad at fashion my daughter learned to NOT let Dad pick her clothes by the time she was two.... it was BAD


Totally brother. Don't get me wrong. To each his own. No harm no Foul. lol. Yer daughter sounds like she's gonna be high maintenence. Get that Platinum Card ready !! jk Peace


----------



## bfq (Jul 10, 2008)

masterkushner said:


> Totally brother. Don't get me wrong. To each his own. No harm no Foul. lol. Yer daughter sounds like she's gonna be high maintenence. Get that Platinum Card ready !! jk Peace


i bought her a house, you have NO idea


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 10, 2008)

=GrnMan;1046530]That's what I said, booby traps! Hell yea it does, that's fucken wild.




Damn Data...Just took a sick bongload of the DB Monster Dank!!!! I'm sooooo "ONE EYED WILLY" right now... YOu like that Goonie Smack !!! 

"Sloth Love Chunk"


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 10, 2008)

bfq said:


> i bought her a house, you have NO idea


 
Really ...I'm looking for a Room to Rent>? haha. Good Dad you are! 

(sorry for talking like Yoda) lol.  

Time for me to go eat a Carne Asada Burrito con dos tacos de al pastor (working on my Spanish)...See yall real soon.


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 10, 2008)

Dude, I need to get the Data action figure for my grow room...


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 10, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Dude, I need to get the Data action figure for my grow room...


 
OMFG !!! I want one to0oo "Pinchers of Peril" Pinchers of Peril" 

Wow...Old Skool


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 10, 2008)

How bout deez apples?







Hey look, it's Samwise Gangie! LMFAO, wait no, it's Rudy!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 10, 2008)

heres a new twist on the shuffle


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 10, 2008)

LMFAO! That's the funniest shit I've seen all day!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 10, 2008)

good ole truffle shuffle!!


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 10, 2008)

OMFG. I just shit myself. 

"BABY....RUUUUTH"

That is too fucking cool guys !


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 11, 2008)

masterkushner said:


> Giyaaahhhhh!!
> 
> Here's a Pic I took this morning while chilling @ the Oregon Coast....Does it look like the Rock from Goonies ???? This was taken on a 2 megapixel razr camera phone @ 6:30am. Magical Shit...Unlike those sespool beaches in Southern Cali (Santa Monica, Venice, Zuma).
> 
> ...


I KNOW THAT ROCK... o brother do I know that rock. for sitting on that rock I sat pondering what the heck is this tide thing all about.. I mean wheres da water come from. and ya know what when I turned to look to the shore. BY GOLLY! I figured it out. went swimming thats day. only to find that when I reached the shore they had a chopper from lincoln city comming for me. dang missed a chopper ride.


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 11, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> That's a great story Mrs. M...I bet the water was COLD !! lol


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 12, 2008)

Man the tlb' is bad ass.... Lmfao!!! A 'goonies' highjack.!!! And i missed it.!!! Crap.! I love that movie...and live real close, to were there filmed it.!!!

Hard core growers going goo~goo ga~ga over goonies. Luv u guys so much... Girls too!.... Lmfao!

I installed an inline exhaust system...(6" vortex "will suck grow rooms and exchange all air in grow spaces, every 5 mins. Cubic foot of grow space is a 2600 cu~f. Space cut in less than half....gro side/blm side...! Couldn't take seeing you all have them soo.,! Me wants one too!, took a day plus to install, and it hurt. 
this is why ive been off, plus house full of guest again. All gone now and still catching up here... Widow still stands, and body still crap!!!

pic's coming of system...as soon as i can work me hands.!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 12, 2008)

ooooooooooooo you going to like you're fan.... makes for a World of differance.
and with your widow trees your going to end up cutting a hole up to the attic...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 12, 2008)

I'll try and get a pic up of her.....crap she's there now.!!! Way tall!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 12, 2008)

sweet, cant wait to see the new exhaust setup


----------



## bfq (Jul 12, 2008)

so what you are saying is you are now well fixed for suction?


----------



## rockfish (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm sure you'll get them claws on the shutter button soon. Can't wait to see the new exhaust set-up and Big White Lady! 

~rock~


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey DB, just wanted to invite you to check my grow if you get a chance. It's in my sig.


----------



## Bellicose (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey DB Thanks for the WW starts! 

I potted one of them in a 14" pot and the other in a 16" pot. 
I filled the pots with Sunshine mix 4 and dug a hole in the potting soil a little larger than the size of the root ball.
I used a couple of Tablespoons of BAt Guano and a quarter cup of worm castings sprinkled around the sides and the bottom of the hole.
A couple of cups of worm castings were mixed in the potting soil used to fill around the plants.
I watered them in and waited two days and gvave them a full strength dose of "Grow".

Its been four days, they are about a foot tall and very happy.
BTW, thanks for the tase of the apple juice it is very impressive. Its hard to believe how smooth it smokes, and just a hint of sweet apple taste.

Go


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 16, 2008)

hummm.............. I am tending to wondering is ya went an took da NEW fan and reinvented the Vacume Cleaner *{AGAIN!}*
woops...
N dats why we aint seeing You N no pics.
sucked up da Widow Jungle N DA CAM!
didn't ya... 
*DIDN'T YA!!!!!!!!*


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 16, 2008)

can dirt bag come out and play??????? Brian I hope ya well brutha! havent seen ya here in good long minute!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 17, 2008)

whasup db?? puff puff pass>>>> anyone??


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 17, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> whasup db?? puff puff pass>>>> anyone??


Puff. Puff Just came from DB's. Dudes pretty beat up from his fan and harvests but he wanted me to tell everyone he'll be back soon. Puff Puff Pass !! Peace


----------



## bfq (Jul 17, 2008)

masterkushner said:


> Puff. Puff Just came from DB's. Dudes pretty beat up from his fan and harvests but he wanted me to tell everyone he'll be back soon. Puff Puff Pass !! Peace


thanks for passing the word!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 17, 2008)

masterkushner said:


> Puff. Puff Just came from DB's. Dudes pretty beat up from his fan and harvests but he wanted me to tell everyone he'll be back soon. Puff Puff Pass !! Peace


Thank you for keeping us in the loop! Tell him Hola for me!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know master~!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 18, 2008)

DB!!! Long time no speak brother, how goes it?? Damn I missed all you guys..


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 18, 2008)

He is busy posting in my blues thread. He'll be back. VV


----------



## bfq (Jul 18, 2008)

oh sure, he is just gonna keep us itching and scratching for the updates


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

must be one hell of a update!! ya been in here for hours brotha!!! Cant wait1


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

STILL TRYING TO RECOVER FROM THE 4TH PARTY... DURING CLEAN UP, GOT A LITTLE WILD HAIR!!! kiss-assU KNOW WERE, AND IT GOT ME TO THINKING... "I KNOW HUH?" SEEING THAT U GUYS AND GALS ARE GETTING THE HANG OF THE CAMERA TRICKS, AND MAKING SOME DAM FINE PORN I MUST SAY! I THOUGHT I WOULD KICK IT UP A NOTCH AND TRY AND PIMP THE BUS A LITTLE MORE, "AS IF IT COULD BE DONE"!!! "HAVE U SEEN THE BERRYWINE ON KEG IN THE BACK".... ITS BY THE COOL KIDS! "YA! NEXT TO DA BUNNY"... WATCH OUT IT BITES... "YES THE WINE"... OH! AND THE BUNNY TOO! SORRY... WOULD SOMEONE GET HIM A TOWEL",.......... SO AS IF MY ASS WAS NOT STRUGLING ALREADY, TO KEEP UP,!!! DIRTBAG TOOK ME FOR A RIDE ~INSERT CRIPLET "WINE AND COMPLAINT" < "HERE"  BLAH BLAH! BLAH!!!

OK WE LEFT OFF WITH THE HARV. OF THE THIRD MONSTER, WITCH CLEARED THE BLM. ROOM FOR THE CHANGE OVER, WITCH HAS TAKEN PLACE, AND THE WIDOW IS HUGH.!!! THE FINAL WEIGHTS OF THE SEEN HARV. OF THE THREE MONSTERS.....WAS!
MONSTER ~1 130.8g= 4.5 ZIPS PLUS 4.8g
MONSTER ~2 125.5g= 4.5 ZIPS (-.5g) SHORT.
MONSTER ~3 111.5g= 4. ZIPS
EACH MONSTER GAVE ME A ZIP PLUS OF DOOBEE/COOKIE SHACK! AND THE COOKIES ARE BEING BAKED AS WE TYPE.!!! HEHEHEHEHE~!!!

OK WITH THAT WRAPED UP, LETS MOVE ON....
I GOT SOME NEW ASS. kiss-ass "I MENT GLASS" PERV'
A GLASS BLUNT, AND A ONE HITTER'''''










I LIKES'EM BIG... LESS TO LOAD.!!! THAT WAY!






ONLY AFTER ONE HIT, DAM SEE THE REZZZZ. "PUT~EM ON THE GLASS"
'( o )( o )' "GREENIE"







SO WITH MY NEW CLEAN UP TOOLS IN HAND AND THE THIRD MONSTER DOWN... ITS TIME FOR THE WIDOW FROM NORML' TO "GO DOWN"!!!
SOME PIC'S OF THIS.
THE YELLOW IS FOR U HHM' "BECAUSE THATS THE WAY HE WANTS IT" "HE GETS IT" WHAT WE HAVE HERE TODAY IS FAILURE.... FAILURE TO COMMUNICATE...WITCH IS THE WAY HE WANTS IT!" COOL HANDLUKE!


















SHE WAS ME FIRST AND SCHOOLED ME TILL THE END.... I DID START HER FLUSH A BIT EARLY, IN HER MIX WAS THE MOLASSES...






SOME OF HER PORN...






NO NIGHT SHOTS ON HER "ME APG'S"......BUT A SURPRISE FOR U' 




































UMMM~! HAS ANYONE SEEN MY WIDOW///






OH! THERE SHE IS....






THE WIDOWS DOOBEE/COOKIE SCRATCH! @ A HALF ZIP DRY. WET SHOWN.






HER BUDS AND COLAS' AT 56.3g DRY, WET SHOWN. A FULL 2 ZIPS OFF HER. ME HAPPY!












******************************************************
OK MOVING ON I HAD TO DUMP THE TUBS SO THE CLONED BABIES COULD GET IN THEM, HERE'S A SHOT OF THE ROOTS OFF THE MONSTERS!












THE POT THEY COME OUT OF!












AND THEN I FOUND OUT I GOT'S THE PLANT CRABS, ALONG WITH THE NEW CLONES TO ME GARDEN... PHUCKING SPIDER MITES... BATTLE IS OVER, IT LASTED A HOLE DAY, THE DAY I SAY THEM, NOW NOTHING MOVING, AND ALL IS WELL.......BUT DAM THEY WERE BIG..??? BT.












AND IN THE MIDDLE OF IT ALL "EXHAUST SYSTEM" CAME TO MIND... SO BANG... OR SUK WITCH EVER.... THE ROOMS TOTAL ARE 2750 CU. FT.






FOR NOW IT SUCKS FROM ABOVE THE LIGHT "COOL TUBE" OR EXHAUST HOOD COMING"... AND VENTS TO THE ATTIC... CARBON FILTER COMING ASWELL, SOONER PROB.!!!






ANOTHER SHOT, I SPLIT IT AND RAN THE OTHIER HALF THUR THE WALL OF THE BLM. SIDE, WITCH IS PLASTIC NOW, BUT WILL BE A WALL WITHIN A WK. HEEHEHEHHEHHEHEH~!!! "THIS WILL LET ME CONTROL THAT ROOM BETTER. ALONG WITH THE VENT I PUT IN IT DOOR FOR THE AIR IN', CAUSE THE BLOWER "WORKS"....












I ALREADY HAD THERE 10G BTU, NOW ITS IN AND VENTED.
COOL RUNNINGS.






WELL THIS AND THE REVOLVING DOOR OF HOUSE GUEST IS WHAT HAS BEEN KEEPING ME... ALL ARE MISSED "BAD"! AND WERE TRYING TO MAKE A COMEBACK BUT THE WORK HAS JUST STARTED, AND THE WIFE IS ON VACATION...SEEING ITS ARE 11TH ANV. TODAY AND SHE SAID I COULD PLAY WITH YA!!! "GOTA LOVE THAT GIRL" kiss-ass "I THINK IM THE ONE ON THE BOTTOM, WHEN IT COMES TO HER. LOL!!! ALLWAYS!
DB.~TLB! 







OH SORRY' I DONT KNOW HOW THAT COULD HAVE GOT'EN IN HERE, THATS THE WIDOW HAG6...IN HER 8TH WK ON THE APPLE'...
WELL IM OFF. 
OH' THE SHOT....HMMMM' WILL CALL IT "BLOOD~SWEET~AND TEARS'
APPLE JUICE UPDATE CUMING SOON.


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 19, 2008)

Little DB foo foo rollin through the forest pickin all the good nugs and smokin 'em to his head. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
DOOOOOOWN came the bud fairy and saaaaiiid:
Little DB foo foo, i don't wanna see you pickin all the good nugs and smokin 'em to your head..........I'll give you thhhhhreeee more chances and then you gotta post. 

Little DB foo foo rollin through the forest pickin all the good nugs and smokin 'em to his head. 

DOOOOOOWN came the bud fairy and saaaaiiid:
Little DB foo foo, i don't wanna see you pickin all the good nugs and smokin 'em to your head..........I'll give you twooooo more chances and then you gotta post. 

Little DB foo foo rollin through the forest pickin all the good nugs and smokin 'em to his head. 

DOOOOOOWN came the bud fairy and saaaaiiid:
Little DB foo foo, i don't wanna see you pickin all the good nugs and smokin 'em to your head..........Thiiiiis is your last chance and then you gotta post.

Little DB foo foo rollin through the forest pickin all the good nugs and smokin 'em to his head. 

DOOOOOOWN came the bud fairy and saaaaiiid:
Jesus Christ DB quite smoking your dank ass bud and update this for the people....shit!!!!

ROFLMAO

Miss ya homie. Hope your feeling better!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

great to have ya back!!! and I got the hint! spent a good 40 minutes today picking yellow out of the trees! they look much better to!!!! Exhaust system is looking serious man!!! as always the porn is off the hook!!!! I knew to aim away from the keyboard this time!! I got you figured out mr flint!!!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 19, 2008)

damn i guess i posted that right after you did! LOL

Looks sexy!!!!!!!!1


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

Man it is me biggest... And a new cam. Trick. Apple juice has to be updated but the cookies are done, we will be eating in aug... I vac. Seal so they will be fresh as the house smells now...hmmm damm...' cookie/smoke break, back in a few~! Hehehehhe!!! Zoomidy zip, and the chair is taking me to the oven...db


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

Hell yea I cant wait!!!!!!! me lil weenie getting puffy thinking bout it...


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Hell yea I cant wait!!!!!!! me lil weenie getting puffy thinking bout it...


ok maybe that was a bit much......


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 19, 2008)

glad to have ya back db! the glass blunt looks hella cool, i would like to try one, does it really stay burning or do you have to re-spark? the buds looks grade A like always.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

Mary has a chubby...heheheheh!!! U better plan for the day and spend the night..lol i dont play! Some cannabis 101 in the house. 

@j some relite but not bad... Db.~tlb!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 19, 2008)

how much did that run ya? get it online or a local head shop?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

Im a pretty heavy smoker and have made cookies from a oz jack herer bud! damn near put me out but not down!!! Cant wait to meet the db consciousness challenge!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 19, 2008)

i know! i want to know how i stand against one of the cookies.....might surprise ya db!!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

The local head.... It was about 20 for each. And i got a bong for anothier 20, big lipped suker.. I dont know if i showed that or not.??? Db. when i was there, dam the owner is a cardholder too!!! So some sample will be going his way.


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 19, 2008)

you are one kind man db. really.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> im a pretty heavy smoker and have made cookies from a oz jack herer bud! Damn near put me out but not down!!! Cant wait to meet the db consciousness challenge!


u been warned... The v' will prob. Atest to this one.!!!



jaydro said:


> i know! I want to know how i stand against one of the cookies.....might surprise ya db!!!!


the only thing that ever surprises me, is that half a cookie the size of a silver dollar will flat ass knock a man out... Now ive been smoken for over 20yrs how about u all....??? Db.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

20+ here and pretty much every day with few breaks.


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 19, 2008)

sounds so tempting. if it were to knock me out, its prob something id want lol!!!! ive been blowing smoke for about 8 yrs, so you def have some time on me.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

I do think its a bit of the strain too!... She's a killer.' or im a good baker, i cant remember now, seeing that the cookie is coming for me...lol! Db.


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 19, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> sounds so tempting. if it were to knock me out, its prob something id want lol!!!! ive been blowing smoke for about 8 yrs, so you def have some time on me.


I've been smoking for 15 years every day and I can personally tell you that 3/4 of one of those Bad Boys had me wobbling and close to a nap. DB's the Bobby Flay of the Harvest Kitchen !!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 19, 2008)

ill buy one or two and pay shipping!!!! lol


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 19, 2008)

..... I want cookie.......


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 19, 2008)

masterkushner said:


> I've been smoking for 15 years every day and I can personally tell you that 3/4 of one of those Bad Boys had me wobbling and close to a nap. DB's the Bobby Flay of the Harvest Kitchen !!





I hate bobby flay. . . .


----------



## masterkushner (Jul 19, 2008)

shnkrmn said:


> I hate bobby flay. . . .


Sorry...Chef Morimoto> Anthony Bourdain...Paula Dean...Take your pick or come up with something else. lol.  Chef Boyardee?


----------



## bfq (Jul 19, 2008)

27 years of smoking for me 

nice update, DB! you been busy... not that i expected other, but those roots look perfect! glad to see you do a total post mortum after your grow... a lot of growers over look learning from their roots.

are you sure that was a spider mite? that looked like a full on wolf spider to me... and those are good to have, they dont web and they do eat bad boogs... if it was a spider mite, it was the biggest damn mite i ever saw and will haunt my nightmares 

Blazin, you smoke too much LOL

HHM, you need to get out and get some pussy, bro


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 20, 2008)

Soo.. have you tried any of that widow yet, I missed it if you did? V will attest, as a matter of fact, it brought two new members, Postie and MasterLikes420, and Earl said he had a nice day as well. Heard from Hazy last night, he got back from vacation to find his stuff gone, tv computer plants, Had a nice time in Turkey though, no insurance, still smiling. VV


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jul 20, 2008)

Man ol man that bud looks so fantasmic......makes me all giggly inside....

One day, DB, one day i hope to be like that.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 21, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> STILL TRYING TO RECOVER FROM THE 4TH PARTY... DURING CLEAN UP, GOT A LITTLE WILD HAIR!!! kiss-assU KNOW WERE, AND IT GOT ME TO THINKING... &quot;I KNOW HUH?&quot; SEEING THAT U GUYS AND GALS ARE GETTING THE HANG OF THE CAMERA TRICKS, AND MAKING SOME DAM FINE PORN I MUST SAY! I THOUGHT I WOULD KICK IT UP A NOTCH AND TRY AND PIMP THE BUS A LITTLE MORE, &quot;AS IF IT COULD BE DONE&quot;!!! &quot;HAVE U SEEN THE BERRYWINE ON KEG IN THE BACK&quot;.... ITS BY THE COOL KIDS! &quot;YA! NEXT TO DA BUNNY&quot;... WATCH OUT IT BITES... &quot;YES THE WINE&quot;... OH! AND THE BUNNY TOO! SORRY... WOULD SOMEONE GET HIM A TOWEL&quot;,.......... SO AS IF MY ASS WAS NOT STRUGLING ALREADY, TO KEEP UP,!!! DIRTBAG TOOK ME FOR A RIDE ~INSERT CRIPLET &quot;WINE AND COMPLAINT&quot; < &quot;HERE&quot;  BLAH BLAH! BLAH!!!
> 
> OK WE LEFT OFF WITH THE HARV. OF THE THIRD MONSTER, WITCH CLEARED THE BLM. ROOM FOR THE CHANGE OVER, WITCH HAS TAKEN PLACE, AND THE WIDOW IS HUGH.!!! THE FINAL WEIGHTS OF THE SEEN HARV. OF THE THREE MONSTERS.....WAS!
> MONSTER ~1 130.8g= 4.5 ZIPS PLUS 4.8g
> ...


god damn.....very nice! Gratz on the harvest DB. CheerZ ofcourse  hehehe....cheetah!!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 22, 2008)

Great harvest porn DB. But isn't that really a spider and not a spider mite???????


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 22, 2008)

WOW thank's for shareing you pic's...am a pic. monster i love them...
da plantDOC


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes that was a wolf spider, just wanted to see if u guys were paying attention....lol!  he hung out for a couple and then split, he would follow me around the plant as i walked, keeping his eye's on me... So i let him be caus'en he was cool.!!! Off to catch up and try and update the apple...thread.

And yes the widow is crazy good... Taste just like she smelled, and the othier apple juice hag 6' is almost done as well... I feel the heat of summer and my lazyness in getting the blower in, on time popped her a bit early, her trich's are milky and a touch of amber is showing so she is getting flushed and should be done in a wk. Plus. Pic's of her, in her thread coming asap. Db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice cant wait!!!! Hope ya feeling well I know you have a ton of catching up to do here!!


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

do i get a cookie for knowing my arachnids?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes....and a sticker on the calander for being a good boy why i was away....hold on "what"...."talked dirty to mrs.m......!!!" ok then.... The sticker's gone, but................man u ate that cookie faster! Did u breath.? Lol db.~tlb.... Man nice to see u all on today, nice.  me


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

i was not talking dirty to MrsMcGreggor! salacious slander! (yeah ok, it is text so liable)

and have you ever seen a 3 year old with a cookie? i would make one of those disappear faster than the kid


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

fingers and all I bet!


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

if they are in the way they might get bit off


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

Little sht. Deserved it...dam underdeveloped motor skills anyway.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

wow almost the whole gang out to play!!! just need greenie and a few of the other missing....


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

yeah, i was wondering where Grn was hiding


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

must be tokin' tuesday!


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

how are you liking that Vortex, DB?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

It clears the room every five mins', and could prob. Suck start a harley.!!! Temps are in control for the summer so nothing but winter time grows from here on out.!!! Db.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

I cant wait to get my room to the point that the outside temps dont effect it!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

Im still finding the sweat spot, and fine tunning... By then summer will be over and then i will have to learn the winter settings... But next summer, my ass is on it.~~~~!  db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

cant wait to see your setup!! gonna have to check it out b4 any of your other goodies!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

That would be best, that way u remember seeing it. B4 yur mind gets erased. Lol db.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

lol that is my thoughts exactly!!! lol


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Im still finding the sweat spot, and fine tunning... By then summer will be over and then i will have to learn the winter settings... But next summer, my ass is on it.~~~~!  db.~tlb!


put mine on a adjustable cooling thermostat mine is a TMP-1 it's 15 amp.
no need to adjust. just set and forget. keeps the temps consistant year round.


----------



## satman rocks (Jul 25, 2008)

Excellent,excellent....hhm said you could do more than drive a bus...lol...+rep


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

LOL. HE'S A LIAR. THAT GUY? WAIT......oh! MARY, DIDNT' KNOW WHO HHM WAS THERE FOR A SEC. IVE BEEN GETTING PM'S TO GO TO THE TIP THREAD OF YURS ITS ON THE LIST... IF THIS IS OK...??? WITCH KINDA TIP IS NEEDED AT THIS POINT, I HAVE DONE A LITTLE READING ON IT, BUT I DIDN'T WONT TO PUT ME FOOT IN MY MOUTH CAUSE'N IT TASTE ICKY' DB.~TLB!


----------



## satman rocks (Jul 25, 2008)

Of course its ok,I am glad everyone thinks so much of it....My way of payin it back,ya know? 
I am sure you have some good advice to give.....I try to keep it simple,the people we are trying to help don't have a lot of technical knowledge yet.Just try to remember one of the problems you had,and what ya did to fix it....need a good tip with pix for sexing...most beginners don't have clones....Just jump in there,man....lol...anybody pullin 2 zips gotta have something to say


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

Lol 2~zips... Thats just a baby!.... I get 4.5+ zips per monster x 3 every 8wks...i roll j's with 2zips, dam i make cookies with a qp. And get 72 cookies. There killers. So there's a good idea a little baking ive not seen that in there. Well i got an update coming here. So check back in a bit. Db.~tlb!


----------



## satman rocks (Jul 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Lol 2~zips... Thats just a baby!.... I get 4.5+ zips per monster x 3 every 8wks...i roll j's with 2zips, dam i make cookies with a qp. And get 72 cookies. There killers. So there's a good idea a little baking ive not seen that in there. Well i got an update coming here. So check back in a bit. Db.~tlb!


 
LOL....think I read somewhere about cookies...and that would be a great tip....cannabutter....been waitin for a simple hash method to show up too...never made it myself,thats why I am recruiting grow masters like you...I will be waiting for the update


----------



## kulan hunter (Jul 25, 2008)

do you mind if i join your journal B.

i have not read it all just the first few pages but i will read more later. need to sort my little girl(child not plant) for bed. and its 50 pages long. 
HAVE FUN


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

satman rocks said:


> LOL....think I read somewhere about cookies...and that would be a great tip....cannabutter....been waitin for a simple hash method to show up too...never made it myself,thats why I am recruiting grow masters like you...I will be waiting for the update


if you can afford the bubble bags - they make hash making very, very easy.


----------



## satman rocks (Jul 25, 2008)

I have seen those,and I do intend on getting some...was thinkin of a simple technique for the tips column....I am not the one for that tip tho


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

THE LITTLE BUS CAME ABOUT, BECAUSE I RAN ACROSS SOME HATE'... AND THIS IS MY PERSONAL "HAPPY PLACE"! SO THE TLB' WAS FORMED, SO TO SPEAK. FROM A POST WITH PIC FROM THE GREENIE', IT WAS BORN... CONFUSED THE HELL OUTA PPL. WITH ALL THEM IN THE AV. SO A LITTLE CHANGE WAS MADE... BUT THE BUS HUNG IN THERE, AND DRIVES ITSELF. THERE HAS BEEN SOME UPGRADES', BUT IN ALL ITS AN OPEN DOOR POLICY THAT MEANS, ANYONE CAN COME ABOARD AND PLAY. CRIPLET JOKES ARE ALLWAYS WELCOME AND ENCOURGED!. LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT THE BUS STOP, AND LETS PLAY "FARMER" OR "TREE GROWER" WITCH EVER U LIKE... THERE'S SO MUCH TO LEARN AND SHARE, THERE IS NO NEED FOR THOSE IM TOO COOL FOR U... IMA GROWER... "BIG WOOP" ME TOO AND I DO IT FROM A WHEEL CHAIR, HOW ABOUT U... THEN THEY YELL BECAUSE I TYPE BIG... WELL IM GOING PHUCKING BLIND TOO! "I JUST TELL'EM I DEFF, SORRY FOR YELLING" DONT HATE ME OR THE TYPE, OR THE BUS... CHECK ME PLANTS AND HATE THEM...WELL THEY COULDN'T.... IM ON MY WAY OUT, AND JUST WANTED TO TALK TO PPL. AND LAUGH AGAIN, AND SHARE WITH U "ME" AND WHAT I KNOW....
"LIFE IS TO DAMN SHORT FOR COOLNESS'... AND BS'~ A SMILE AND A HAND SHAKE, "WHEN I COULD" GOT ME WAY FURTHER! AND COME TO FIND OUT I CAN GROW CANNABIS... WHO WOULD HAVE THUNK IT~! SO NOW I USE IT TO GET YUR ATTENTION, AND THEN TRY AND MAKE U SMILE AT THE RETARDED CRIPLET IN THE CHAIR...!!! ME!

NOW TLB BIDNISS'... SEEING WHAT THE "MARY" WAS DOING, FOLLOWED HIM INTO A THREAD THE OTHIER DAY... IT WAS A NICE THREAD AND WAS NOT HAPPY TO FIND THAT MARY, HAD BEEN THERE FOR A WHILE AND THERE WAS "KINKY PORN" THAT LITTLE "BITCH" WAS NOT, OR DID NOT TELL ME ABOUT. SO THIS GOT ME TO THINKING.. "I KNOW HUH!" NOT LIKE A STONER' THAT THERE MUST BE ALOT MORE PORN" HE IS HOLDING OUT ON ME.... SO I THOUGHT I WOULD DO THIS AND THEN U CAN SEE WERE I GO AND PLAY WITH IT....HEHEHEHE! THERE IS NO ORDER AT ALL... FOR THE "TLB" IS ONE! IF THERE IS SOMEONE THAT WAS MISSED' SHAME ON ME AND YUR ASS BETTER SPEAK UP WITH A LINK POST.!!!!

LIKE I SAID ALL ARE WELCOME,,,AND IF THERE IS SOME IM MISSING YOU BETTER POST IT WERE I CAN FIND IT TO ADD. CAUSEN' ME IS A PORNO' WHORE!!! AND I THINK THESE LINKS ARE WORTH THE TIME.!!!

IN NO ORDER~!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/53595-vv-singing-blues-seed-perpetual.html VV'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/74552-my-first-grow-journal.html OB KRON'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/65007-bagseed-midgrade-1st-real-attempt.html GREENIE'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/79451-1st-time-regeneration.html B' 420
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/84518-barking-mads-grow-journal-pics.html BM'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/52574-dream-set-up-1000watt-light.html MRS. MCG.~ DA BUNNY!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/77942-my-first-grow.html RR'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/88658-masterkushes-ww-grow-courtesy-b.html 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/82287-kushs-first-grow-hps-soil.html KUSHY'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/82950-1st-grow-big-bud-crystal.html PPEN'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/79840-white-berry-hydro-grow.html E'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/87035-my-2nd-grow-blueberry-masterkush.html PJF'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/76825-cheetahs-real-grow-journal.html CHEETAH'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/75543-my-journey.html WAFFLES'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/50331-6-ice-princess-3-hydro.html GRIM'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/68714-my-first-attempt-growing.html MARY' OF THE HH'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/61980-first-grow-cfl-shed.html BC'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/89897-my-second-try-12-12-a.html METAL'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/33983-lacys-indoor-grow-lots-questions.html LACY'
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/83949-bionic-chronics-new-grow.html BIONIC'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/48123-new-beginning.html HOLE'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/66752-monkees-grow-stealth-seed-12-a.html MM'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/59880-next-big-indoor-grow-20-a.html NSW'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/60093-dwc-scrog.html G.FRANCO'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/69874-1st-grow-fem-cheese.html JDRO'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/67992-newb-closet-coco-grow-400w.html MJUWAN'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/50648-just-another-smelly-journal.html TCKFUI'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/50648-just-another-smelly-journal.html GAMBLE'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/90454-shnkrmn-rough.html SHNKRMN'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/55106-carmelisous.html BBB'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/52984-mastas-ghetto-buds-2-a.html MASTAK'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/66204-sm0kes-2nd-grow-cheese-ebb.html SMOKE'
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/38569-aeroponic-space-shuttle.html EARL'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/59299-my-first-grow-white-widow.html WINN'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/66205-bc-big-bud.html MR. M'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/77350-stealth-wardrobe-grow.html PICASSO'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/48802-hazyeyes-grow-journal-begin-end.html HAZY'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/71124-aaaa-little-girls-2-smoke.html MYGIRLS'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/41222-vertical-2-000watts-6lbs.html GL'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/93135-second-grow-first-time-hydro.html#post1095735 KH'
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/91034-my-little-experiment.html
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/91628-daily-grow-tips-pics.html SATMAN'

OH! AND BFQ ~ NO J' NOT A HIGHJACKER' A HITCH~HIGHKER' 

I DONT THINK I MISSED ANYBODY THESE ARE ALL THE JOURNALS. WERE ME PLAYS WITH IT' .....REMEMBER THERE'S NO OREDER AND IF U WONT "ON" POST A LINK AND THE "TLB" WILL ARRIVE, I WISH I COULD SAY ON TIME, BUT WE ARE STONE EARS!!! I ALSO KNOW THAT U ARE HOLDING OUT ON ME SO DONT BE AFFRAID TO POST A LINK OR POKE THE CRIPLET. ALLWAYS, ANYTIME!  DB.~TLB!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

Kh for sure all are welcome... Lmao on the othier posts... Way funny.!!!


----------



## kulan hunter (Jul 25, 2008)

poke <fun> poke <fun> haha haha lol

i have still not read the rest of this post its a monster. could you give me a quick update like that thing were they do Shakespeare in 30 seconds or what ever it is could you give me a run down in like 30 word?

i will get round to it honest


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 25, 2008)

YOU nut it is a really small room.... how the heck am i supposto fit all your friends in there.... going to have to dump da plants and set up stadium seating again... dang


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

hey! why the heck do you type in all CAPS - don't you know that means yelling on the intrawebs?!?!?!?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> poke <fun> poke <fun> haha haha lol
> 
> i have still not read the rest of this post its a monster. could you give me a quick update like that thing were they do Shakespeare in 30 seconds or what ever it is could you give me a run down in like 30 word?
> 
> i will get round to it honest


DONT ' ME.... LOL! THE LAST POST OR THE JOURNAL IN HOLE'



MrsMcGreggor said:


> YOU nut it is a really small room.... how the heck am i supposto fit all your friends in there.... going to have to dump da plants and set up stadium seating again... dang


YOU BETTER GET DIGGING.!!! LOL THE BUS IS GUNA GET BIG. WITH SLIDE OUTS AND STRETCHED' LIMO STYLE.!!! LOL


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> hey! Why the heck do you type in all caps - don't you know that means yelling on the intrawebs?!?!?!?


as if u never came to me rescue! Lol im deff. And was yelling! Sorry geeees.


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> as if u never came to me rescue! Lol im deff. And was yelling! Sorry geeees.


we help each other! i'm really gonna do a journal update today. little, itty, bitty buds - i'd like to eat'em!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

Patience....patience.... Remember what we tell them...!!! Lol "slap" no e' !!!


----------



## kulan hunter (Jul 25, 2008)

i will never  at someone who could win me in a down hill sprint. again sorry. lol


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Patience....patience.... Remember what we tell them...!!! Lol "slap" no e' !!!


do as i say... not as i do! CHOMP!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 25, 2008)

heres somthing I can do that all the others fellers here would be afraid to try....

*BIG HUG and smooch on the cheek!!!*


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> i will never  at someone who could win me in a down hill sprint. again sorry. lol


 LOL SO WHAT INFO WAS NEEDED! CHECK THE APPLE IN SIG TOO! AND THEN LET THE QUESTIONS ROLL. 



email468 said:


> do as i say... not as i do! CHOMP!!!


SHAME E'...LOL ITS BEEN A WHILE FOR U.! I SEE THIS IN YUR POSTING,,, HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN SINCE SOME OF YUR OWN. ???


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> LOL SO WHAT INFO WAS NEEDED! CHECK THE APPLE IN SIG TOO! AND THEN LET THE QUESTIONS ROLL.
> 
> 
> 
> SHAME E'...LOL ITS BEEN A WHILE FOR U.! I SEE THIS IN YUR POSTING,,, HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN SINCE SOME OF YUR OWN. ???


oh man - i have quite a bit of PPP to toke on still! i'm golden in that department - i'm just ready for some strange!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

Deff. Agreed there.... I am getting the taste of the widow now in the morn. And the monster for the day...weeeeeeee! Getting stoned for the first time in a bit on less than a half zip... Love it' even more coming.... Up to 11 strains in house now, not to mention the seeds ppl. Keep giving me... Lol mastakush, and ch9 or some sht. Even more... There names kill me... Db.~tlb!


----------



## satman rocks (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on over 10,000 views....maybe you should be chargin for dis shizzit...lol


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> THE LITTLE BUS CAME ABOUT, BECAUSE I RAN ACROSS SOME HATE'... AND THIS IS MY PERSONAL "HAPPY PLACE"! SO THE TLB' WAS FORMED, SO TO SPEAK. FROM A POST WITH PIC FROM THE GREENIE', IT WAS BORN... CONFUSED THE HELL OUTA PPL. WITH ALL THEM IN THE AV. SO A LITTLE CHANGE WAS MADE... BUT THE BUS HUNG IN THERE, AND DRIVES ITSELF. THERE HAS BEEN SOME UPGRADES', BUT IN ALL ITS AN OPEN DOOR POLICY THAT MEANS, ANYONE CAN COME ABOARD AND PLAY. CRIPLET JOKES ARE ALLWAYS WELCOME AND ENCOURGED!. LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT THE BUS STOP, AND LETS PLAY "FARMER" OR "TREE GROWER" WITCH EVER U LIKE... THERE'S SO MUCH TO LEARN AND SHARE, THERE IS NO NEED FOR THOSE IM TOO COOL FOR U... IMA GROWER... "BIG WOOP" ME TOO AND I DO IT FROM A WHEEL CHAIR, HOW ABOUT U... THEN THEY YELL BECAUSE I TYPE BIG... WELL IM GOING PHUCKING BLIND TOO! "I JUST TELL'EM I DEFF, SORRY FOR YELLING" DONT HATE ME OR THE TYPE, OR THE BUS... CHECK ME PLANTS AND HATE THEM...WELL THEY COULDN'T.... IM ON MY WAY OUT, AND JUST WANTED TO TALK TO PPL. AND LAUGH AGAIN, AND SHARE WITH U "ME" AND WHAT I KNOW....
> "LIFE IS TO DAMN SHORT FOR COOLNESS'... AND BS'~ A SMILE AND A HAND SHAKE, "WHEN I COULD" GOT ME WAY FURTHER! AND COME TO FIND OUT I CAN GROW CANNABIS... WHO WOULD HAVE THUNK IT~! SO NOW I USE IT TO GET YUR ATTENTION, AND THEN TRY AND MAKE U SMILE AT THE RETARDED CRIPLET IN THE CHAIR...!!! ME!
> 
> NOW TLB BIDNISS'... SEEING WHAT THE "MARY" WAS DOING, FOLLOWED HIM INTO A THREAD THE OTHIER DAY... IT WAS A NICE THREAD AND WAS NOT HAPPY TO FIND THAT MARY, HAD BEEN THERE FOR A WHILE AND THERE WAS "KINKY PORN" THAT LITTLE "BITCH" WAS NOT, OR DID NOT TELL ME ABOUT. SO THIS GOT ME TO THINKING.. "I KNOW HUH!" NOT LIKE A STONER' THAT THERE MUST BE ALOT MORE PORN" HE IS HOLDING OUT ON ME.... SO I THOUGHT I WOULD DO THIS AND THEN U CAN SEE WERE I GO AND PLAY WITH IT....HEHEHEHE! THERE IS NO ORDER AT ALL... FOR THE "TLB" IS ONE! IF THERE IS SOMEONE THAT WAS MISSED' SHAME ON ME AND YUR ASS BETTER SPEAK UP WITH A LINK POST.!!!!
> ...


THOUGHT I WOULD BUMP THIS AND GIVE YALL A BIT OF THAT PAA'HORN'OH!... THIS IS THE APPLE HAG6 WHT. WIDOW, ALMOST DONE AND THE BLM. SIDE UPDATE COMING IN A COUPLE...DAYS!!!






























THE RED SHOTS ARE TAKEN BY HOLDING YUR FINGER OVER THE FLASH AND LETTING THE BLOOD SHINE THROUGH WHEN IT GOES OFF LIKE THE EXRAY FLASHLIGHT TRIP WHEN WE WERE LITTLE CHILLRENS!...






























WELL IM OFF FOR THE NIGHT AND WILL CHECK IN TOM ARROW MORN. DURING ME WAKE AND BAKE... THE WIFE IS BACK TO WORK SO IMA DAD AGAIN. LOL!!! BACK IN FORCE ON SUNDAY!  
DB.~TLB!


----------



## bfq (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks for the mention, DB 

my new grow op will be more suited to pics and when i take out the false wall to remove the one i have going now i can take some pics of it... i will throw up a journal of sorts at that time and share how i do things specifically  some decent info on what not to do LOL

man, even your leaves look good


----------



## kulan hunter (Jul 25, 2008)

love the porn B. i need some toilet roll and some hand cream and now i am off to bed. lol 
HAVE FUN.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 25, 2008)

hey man your buds look great thought I would roll up and say hey


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 25, 2008)

the wheels on the bus go round and round, round and round, round and round


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 25, 2008)

here is me bus pics I played wilst the tlb was forming


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 26, 2008)

MARY that first pic with the kid's is just soo fuckin funny..REP++ for the f-fit1!! mary...


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 26, 2008)

and them bud's look grate..they look like mary's a little...but good work...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 26, 2008)

I hope u mean hhm looks like mine, causen i ride his ass!.... That yellow leaf showing~cucumber growing hack, of a camera droper.!!! Lol

i love the first pic as well... Thats were the haters ride when we find them..."dont those kids look "happy""! Man that kills me! Db.~tlb!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 26, 2008)

ya that's funny i see that he post that your on his ass with that yellow leave's..
i see no pount on leting the leave's stay on the plant thare ded...at this tme thare a parasite...da plantDOC... AND YA YOUR BUD LOOK'S A LITTLE LIKE H.H.M...
WELL CAN I SEE THE HOLE PLANT..AND DID YOU GROW IT OUTSIDE


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 26, 2008)

No im all indoor... U should see the widow i have... Pic's today prob. She's about 3wks in and about 6 foot the bitch is killing me.!!! And she dosn't even care.!!! Ive been growing for about 5+ yrs...too many harv. To count... Its a pain in the ass now, but the end result is allways worth that pain.!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 26, 2008)

The game is on, George will contact you next week, he is the field co-ordinator for ASA. I was thinkin... maybe we could build...something??? 6 ml/ per gallon right? with quarter strength nutes. VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes that is correct for the babies... Just hit yur j'!
6ml hygrozyme
1/4 str. On the nutes.! Cross finger' lol look at for 2wks! Db.~tlb!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 26, 2008)

OK THIS IS WHAT I HAVE COOKING IN THE GROW ROOM POT' "PUN" FOR SURE'.... I WILL TRY AND GET THEM ALL NAMED FOR US.!!! 
HER'S A COUPLE OF SHOTS OF THEM. THOSES'






AS U CAN SEE WERE ON THE LEVEL!


















ABOVE, THE LEVEL IS 12OCLOCK' THE POT ITS IN IS AN AK47, CLOCKWISE, THE MONSTER "NORTHER LIGHT" ???, NEXT ON THE TABLE.... IS PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT., THE LITTLE'ENS ARE DOA AND ALASKIN THUNDER FUK., LAST ON THE TABLE AT US IS BLUE BERRY, AND LAST IN THE GREY TUB IS BLACK BERRY WIDOW... THE TUBS ARE IN THERE 1ST WK OF GROW AFTER A 2WK CLONE RUN WITH A TWO WK LITTLE 6" POT RUN... THE BBW. AND AK HAVE BEEN TOPPED AND THE MONSTER IS NEXT TO TOP... SO MINUS THE CLONE TIME YUR LOOKING AT THREE WKS GROWTH IN THE GREY TUBS... THE LITTLE'ENS LEFT OVER ARE CLONE AND KILLS, TO SPREAD TO THE LOCAL NETWORK...

OK THE BLM. POT' WHATS COOKING IN THERE... WERE THREE WKS IN AND THE FLOWERS ARE AT ONE WEEK OLD...BASICLY 
SOME SHOTS OF THIS ROOM.
THE WIDOW I KEEP IN THE CORNER CAUSEN' SHE BITES ME!!! 
SHE'S ALMOST 6 FOOT TALL EXACT 5'8" FROM SOIL TO TIP!
AND I HATE HER.... I SAY THAT HERE CAUSE SHE CANT HEAR ME!!! 






THE MONSTER "NORTHERN LIGHT" ??? TO HER RIGHT!






PRE~RUNNERS FOR THE AK' AND BBW' CROSS BLUE BERRY AND BLACK WIDOW! SAME AS IN GREY TUB ON GROW SIDE. SISSES' AK AS WELL!






SOME GROWTH SHOTS FOR U! THREE WKS IN 






DIFF ANGLE LOOKING BACK THRU THE ROOM.






MORE MONSTERS IN THE ROOM TWO TOTAL, AND A WIDOW! "MAKER"






THE TOP OF THE WIDOW AND HER SIX FOOT POLE SHE HITS ME WITH IF I DONT FEED ON TIME OR TURN ON TIME!!! WATTA BITCH'kiss-ass






SOMEMORES' ROOM SHOTS' AT THE DOOR IN CASE I NEED TO RUN FROM HER'






THE VENT TO THE ROOM... I THINK THE WIDOW MAIN LINES IT''''






OK THIS IS THE APPLE HAG6 WIDOW ON THE RIGHT AND SOME MORE MONSTER NL''??? GROWTH AT THE THREE WK MARK.






WELL THE BOY IS GETTING UP FROM HIS NAP...SO I GOTTA SCRAM, THE WIFE IS OFF TONIGHT SO I WILL TRY AND PEEK IN, IF NOT I WILL BE ON IN THE AM ON SUN. HOPE ALL IS WELL AND U ENJOYED ME PORN! 
DB.~TLB!


----------



## bfq (Jul 26, 2008)

looking good DB!

many people advocate only growing one strain at a time... my thought on this is because it keeps it simple on the grower....

obviously you do not follow this school... and seeing as how i am growing for myself and not as a business i like the idea of many different kinds of buds going...

what are your specific thoughts and advice to someone wanting to do similar insanity?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 26, 2008)

If u got the time and the green thumb its realy not a prob...!!! I found that i need the strange to keep the tolerace down for the medicating.!!! And more is allways better!!!! Three more coming here tom~arrow a blue rhino, green giene, and a delta 9... Man! Im bared in plants but the local net. Is guna be eaten good. Db.~tlb!


----------



## bfq (Jul 26, 2008)

your reasons and mine are similar, thanks for the input


----------



## email468 (Jul 26, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> AS U CAN SEE WERE ON THE LEVEL!


oh man - the one joke i know and you used it


----------



## email468 (Jul 26, 2008)

bfq said:


> looking good DB!
> 
> many people advocate only growing one strain at a time... my thought on this is because it keeps it simple on the grower....
> 
> ...


i will add my two cents... if you have the experience and know how to top, prune, tie - will take care of height issues.

and those same abilities will get you through different vegetative times as well. Growing in individual pots (hydro or soil) prevents problems with different nutrient requirements.... or you could find a happy middle ground.

And provided you have a place to dry besides the grow area, different flowering times shouldn't be a problem as you can harvest as they finish.

I think the key phrase in all this is the very first one.. if you have the experience...


----------



## bfq (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah, that is my thoughts on it as well.... and have things going in that direction with my grow... thus gaining experience 

i have three strains going right now and they are all alive and thriving 

one strain is my primary and i have been smoking off it for a couple harvests now so i have a decent idea of how it will react. another strain is coming due for harvest in the next couple weeks but i did not take any clones due to the insane amount of veg time it required in my grow... she almost got culled a dozen times. and the third has clones rooting now and is due to harvest 9-24 or so... 

everyone is ScrOGged, so i think i have the tie and prune thing down too 

thanks for the feedback, ya'll


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 26, 2008)

few tlb pimp busses!!


----------



## satman rocks (Jul 27, 2008)

nice looking ladies db,who grew em,was it your son waffles...lol...+rep...subscribed


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 27, 2008)

WOW THAT'S what D.B need's when his out with his boy's....wow you have one of the best personalaty's i have ever seen with someone in your wheals/shoe's..lol..
well keep up the good work and your very inspyering...am also sick!!with cancer..on my spine i have a sist in size of a big soft ball..so do you have help with your garden..or you do it all your self...da plantDOC


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 27, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> WOW THAT'S what D.B need's when his out with his boy's....wow you have one of the best personalaty's i have ever seen with someone in your wheals/shoe's..lol..
> well keep up the good work and your very inspyering...am also sick!!with cancer..on my spine i have a sist in size of a big soft ball..so do you have help with your garden..or you do it all your self...da plantDOC


TO THE ABLE~BODIED UP~RIGHT WALKERS "NEXT POST"

MY SON, WIFE, PPL. LIKE YURSELF, AND RIU "KREW"....ARE TRUELY THE INSPIRATION HERE. I HAVE SEEN YOU ON HERE ON BAD DAYS AND GOOD, NO PITTY' BUT DAM BRO....! I KNOW WE ARE BOTH IN THE SAME BOAT...~! IN MY DREAMS IS WHEN I WALK AND RUN, EVEN SKIP AND TEACH THE BOY TO RIDE HIS BIKE'. BUT THEN I WAKE TO THE NIGHTMARE'S OF THE DAY, DOCTORS TELLING ME THEY WONT TO TRIM ME UP, LIKE A YELLOW LEAF, TO THE STOCK...! I THINK WE BOTH KNOW WERE THE LITTLE BOY HIDES' WHEN THE BAD PPL. SPEAK!!!... BUT I SPEND MORE TIME WITH THE SON, WIFE, AND KREW THAN THEM... SO THE DARK CLOUDS AREN'T THAT HARD TO BEAT BACK... IT IS THE HAND WE WERE DELT... OK U LIKE BASEBALL IS SEE SO IT'S THE PITCH U WERE THROWN. I REFUSE HELP, AND GET MY ASS CHEWED BY ABOUT 20 PPL. A DAY TRYING TO FORCE ME OUTA MY GROW! THERE'S NO RAMPS IN THERE YET, BUT I KEEP ROLL'E CHAIRS AND HAND GRAB SPOTS EVERYWERE... SOME DAYS I CRAWL ON THE FLOOR, WONT LET THE WIFE SEE ME DO IT, BUT THE SON, DAM THATS A GAME AND FUN TO HIM...!!! I WONDER HOW LONG BEFORE HE KNOWS DADS ALL PHUCKED UP... SEE OUCH'! A TEAR AND A PUFF. ONE FOR YOU SIR' ... OK TIME TO BE ME'.... U SHOULD KNOW BY NOW IMA SICK MAN' LOL SO IM SURE THERE'S A LUMP..??? HAD ANYBODY DRAW A FACE ON IT.??? I WOULD PAY U MONEY AND SEND YOU! A PACKAGE FOR A POST OF IT. "SERIOUS" AS OUR DOCTORS.!!!
I NEVER GIVE UP OR IN HERE... IM TYPING WITH A CLAW OF A RIGHT HAND NOW THAT FEELS LIKE SOME ONE IS JABBING' IT WITH A KNIFE... LUCKY ME,,,, WIPE~ING MY ASS IS ALLMOST A SEXUAL EXPERIENCE. LOL HEHEHE! BUT REALY  FOR A GOOD TIME WRAP SOME TP AROUND YUR FIST AND TRY AND WIPE... LOL! AND THEN FOR FUN, MAKE IT SO YUR MIDDLE FINGER WONT CLOSE INTO THE FIST, AS IF YUR KINDA FLIPPING THE BIRD... HEHEHE! MAN I COULD WRITE TO YOU ALL DAY,,, I HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GOOD DAY,,, IF NOT COME PLAY WITH ME! AND WE WILL CHECK OUTA THIS MOTHER PHUCKER TOGETHIER.!!! SEEN THE MOVIE BUCKET LIST WITH JACK NICKOLSON' AND MORGAN FREEMAN... A MUST SEE "WANNA PLAY"! WE GOT NOTHING TO LOSE.! IF'N U ARE EVER HAVING A BAD DAY, AND U KNOW WHAT I MEAN,,, PLEASE COME AND HIT MY ASS... AND IT CAN RAIN TOGEITHER... ALLWAYS DIRTBAGBRIAN.!

??? THE ONLY HELP I LET IS DUMPING THOSE BIG ASS TUBS AND GETTING RID OF THE SOIL... THE REST I DO... LIKE A PUNK ROCKER.!!! PAIN, IS JUST ANOTHIER FEELING.!!! BY THE END OF THE DAY,,, I FLOP LIKE A FISH OUTA WATER, LIKE A GANGSTER IN A KNIFE FIGHT. TILL I FINALY SLEEP...............SWEET SLEEP!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 27, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> few tlb pimp busses!!


WOOOOOO! MARY' U JUST BLEW MY MIND.... WHEN EVER I  AND HAVE A COOKIE THIS IS WHAT IT SEE.!!!






THE TLB' "HALUSINATION" EXPERIENCE'........................  DB.~TLB! 

CAN U HEAR THE HORN "HOOOOOOOOKAAAAAAA" HOOOOOOOKAAAAA''


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 27, 2008)

see the frut grill it say's bedford...so ya BRIAN i know what your talking about..see i have a good friend that has spine damage and he's in a chare and he dose evrything like put moter's in his car's and he ride's wheel's on his H.D. buille..so thare is just so mutch you can do if you poot your mind to it..and a hell of alot of uper body stranth..so reary man i wish you and your wife and kiddy's the best!!! you seem like ou do what you want And you dont let no one tell you otherwise.. do you have a med card...if not you shoud...da plantDOC


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh yes i have a med card... That's when i learned i was good at growing... I could kill a cactus,, but man for some reason the canna loves me!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 27, 2008)

one would tend to think the feeling mutural...
smooch...
hi hi darling..... wanna see da babys....
even tried nare,, that dosent help them hairy limbs eather...


----------



## email468 (Jul 27, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> TO THE ABLE~BODIED UP~RIGHT WALKERS "NEXT POST"
> 
> MY SON, WIFE, PPL. LIKE YURSELF, AND RIU "KREW"....ARE TRUELY THE INSPIRATION HERE. I HAVE SEEN YOU ON HERE ON BAD DAYS AND GOOD, NO PITTY' BUT DAM BRO....! I KNOW WE ARE BOTH IN THE SAME BOAT...~! IN MY DREAMS IS WHEN I WALK AND RUN, EVEN SKIP AND TEACH THE BOY TO RIDE HIS BIKE'. BUT THEN I WAKE TO THE NIGHTMARE'S OF THE DAY, DOCTORS TELLING ME THEY WONT TO TRIM ME UP, LIKE A YELLOW LEAF, TO THE STOCK...! I THINK WE BOTH KNOW WERE THE LITTLE BOY HIDES' WHEN THE BAD PPL. SPEAK!!!... BUT I SPEND MORE TIME WITH THE SON, WIFE, AND KREW THAN THEM... SO THE DARK CLOUDS AREN'T THAT HARD TO BEAT BACK... IT IS THE HAND WE WERE DELT... OK U LIKE BASEBALL IS SEE SO IT'S THE PITCH U WERE THROWN. I REFUSE HELP, AND GET MY ASS CHEWED BY ABOUT 20 PPL. A DAY TRYING TO FORCE ME OUTA MY GROW! THERE'S NO RAMPS IN THERE YET, BUT I KEEP ROLL'E CHAIRS AND HAND GRAB SPOTS EVERYWERE... SOME DAYS I CRAWL ON THE FLOOR, WONT LET THE WIFE SEE ME DO IT, BUT THE SON, DAM THATS A GAME AND FUN TO HIM...!!! I WONDER HOW LONG BEFORE HE KNOWS DADS ALL PHUCKED UP... SEE OUCH'! A TEAR AND A PUFF. ONE FOR YOU SIR' ... OK TIME TO BE ME'.... U SHOULD KNOW BY NOW IMA SICK MAN' LOL SO IM SURE THERE'S A LUMP..??? HAD ANYBODY DRAW A FACE ON IT.??? I WOULD PAY U MONEY AND SEND YOU! A PACKAGE FOR A POST OF IT. "SERIOUS" AS OUR DOCTORS.!!!
> I NEVER GIVE UP OR IN HERE... IM TYPING WITH A CLAW OF A RIGHT HAND NOW THAT FEELS LIKE SOME ONE IS JABBING' IT WITH A KNIFE... LUCKY ME,,,, WIPE~ING MY ASS IS ALLMOST A SEXUAL EXPERIENCE. LOL HEHEHE! BUT REALY  FOR A GOOD TIME WRAP SOME TP AROUND YUR FIST AND TRY AND WIPE... LOL! AND THEN FOR FUN, MAKE IT SO YUR MIDDLE FINGER WONT CLOSE INTO THE FIST, AS IF YUR KINDA FLIPPING THE BIRD... HEHEHE! MAN I COULD WRITE TO YOU ALL DAY,,, I HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GOOD DAY,,, IF NOT COME PLAY WITH ME! AND WE WILL CHECK OUTA THIS MOTHER PHUCKER TOGETHIER.!!! SEEN THE MOVIE BUCKET LIST WITH JACK NICKOLSON' AND MORGAN FREEMAN... A MUST SEE "WANNA PLAY"! WE GOT NOTHING TO LOSE.! IF'N U ARE EVER HAVING A BAD DAY, AND U KNOW WHAT I MEAN,,, PLEASE COME AND HIT MY ASS... AND IT CAN RAIN TOGEITHER... ALLWAYS DIRTBAGBRIAN.!
> ...


i'll re-read this when i need some perspective....


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 27, 2008)

What's new DB? How are things in the OR?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, I declare Grnmn, good to see you.VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes nice to see the greenie' been a ghost boy'... 

E' it does put things into perspective! I hope it does truly help u! Bad days suck for everyone.!!!


----------



## email468 (Jul 27, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Yes nice to see the greenie' been a ghost boy'...
> 
> E' it does put things into perspective! I hope it does truly help u! Bad days suck for everyone.!!!


greenie' got a lot done while he was out!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 27, 2008)

I dont see anything in his j'... He deff. Needs to be updating... Were talking about grnman right.!!! Im a stoner. Lol db.~


----------



## kulan hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

wow man yer a grow hero  half the time i can't be arsed to walk up to my dealers. maybe next time i won't moan about it. 


naaaaaaaaaa i will i'm a fat lazy b*****d lol


----------



## email468 (Jul 27, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> I dont see anything in his j'... He deff. Needs to be updating... Were talking about grnman right.!!! Im a stoner. Lol db.~


yeah man ... this post...
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/65007-bagseed-midgrade-1st-real-attempt-38.html#post1101790

he says he was doing all kind of shit (home repair/improvement stuff).


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok yes' the "man" den'... But i cant play with it to that... So, he be' needing to hit it with some porn.!!! I likes when i get to watch the girls age to "oh! I wanna hit that"... Dont u! Db.~tlb!


----------



## email468 (Jul 27, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Ok yes' the "man" den'... But i cant play with it to that... So, he be' needing to hit it with some porn.!!! I likes when i get to watch the girls age to "oh! I wanna hit that"... Dont u! Db.~tlb!


my whole house is "the man den"


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 27, 2008)

I get the garage were the grows are kept and she dont mess in there... Now the house.. Im a prisnor' ner witch ever!

Well i gotta go suck down some dinner so i will be on in the morn. The wifey is off so ima on!!! Hope all have a good night...! Db.~tlb!


----------



## Bellicose (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh Man Thank you for the tase of the widow lady....sweet tasting and smooth. Whoa just smelling her perfume was a serious rush, but she has strong spirit as well.

Thanks also for the cookies!


----------



## pigpen (Jul 27, 2008)

plants are looking dank bro what size pot do you use for the flower stage. my are in 6 inch is that big enough or should i throw them into 2 or 3 gal bags I already have??


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 27, 2008)

IM with ya db, I wanna see the whole thing from greenie to!! I love to see the crib and room before the baby is even brought home... then I wanna see first doody, feeding.. the whole experience.. but I know he got a lot going on at the moment but damit I am selfish and want to see some J! btw great post in response to doc! ya inspire, and help me with my own perspective on things!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 28, 2008)

OOH!!!! DB you haveing a baby congrad's????Your so luck i would love to have a baby WHAT'S BETTER then that new baby smell !!!So nice...good luck man...da plantDOC


----------



## pigpen (Jul 28, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> OOH!!!! DB you haveing a baby congrad's????Your so luck i would love to have a baby WHAT'S BETTER then that new baby smell !!!So nice...good luck man...da plantDOC


I would have to go with new car smell for sure


----------



## email468 (Jul 28, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> OOH!!!! DB you haveing a baby congrad's????Your so luck i would love to have a baby WHAT'S BETTER then that new baby smell !!!So nice...good luck man...da plantDOC


no offense but for many of us - just about anything.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 28, 2008)

Bellicose said:


> Oh Man Thank you for the tase of the widow lady....sweet tasting and smooth. Whoa just smelling her perfume was a serious rush, but she has strong spirit as well.
> 
> Thanks also for the cookies!


NOT A PROB. LET T/L KNOW I SAID THANKS FOR THE CLONES.!!! ALSO GIVE ME A LITTLE FEED BACK ON THE COOK'S I HERE THERE JUST AS GOOD.!!!



pigpen said:


> plants are looking dank bro what size pot do you use for the flower stage. my are in 6 inch is that big enough or should i throw them into 2 or 3 gal bags I already have??


HERE'S A TIME LINE FOR U~
2WKS EB AND FLOW CLONE TABLE'
2WKS 6" POTS
4-6WKS 14G. ROUGHNECK RUBBERBMAIND. "MADE INTO POTS/TUBS"
8-10WKS BLM. PLANT AND THE MICROSCOPE CALL HARV. TIME! 



hothousemary said:


> IM with ya db, I wanna see the whole thing from greenie to!! I love to see the crib and room before the baby is even brought home... then I wanna see first doody, feeding.. the whole experience.. but I know he got a lot going on at the moment but damit I am selfish and want to see some J! btw great post in response to doc! ya inspire, and help me with my own perspective on things!


AGREED WERE NOT SHELLFISH' HE'S STINGY.... I DONT CARE IF HE WAS LOCKED UP... HE'S GOT A CONVICT POCKET! AND COULD GET A POST OUT... LOOK IM TRYING TO READ IT NOW! kiss-assLOL!



da plantDOC said:


> OOH!!!! DB you haveing a baby congrad's????Your so luck i would love to have a baby WHAT'S BETTER then that new baby smell !!!So nice...good luck man...da plantDOC


I ALREADY HAVE A 2YR OLD, HE'S MY PRODUCTION MANAGER...!!! BUT HE DOES HAVE THAT NEW CAR SMELL.. "SO IT ALL WORKS OUT"!!!
I DO CLONE FRESH BABIES EVERY 6-8 WKS TO THE TUNE OF 8-10

E' U SOUND LIKE A BABY HATER'... SHAME, THERE NOT FOR EVERYONE, BUT I WAS ONCE THAT WAY AND NOW "THE LITTLE SHT. OWNS ME" I WOULD NOT HAVE IT ANYOTHIER WAY! DB.~TLB!


----------



## pigpen (Jul 28, 2008)

SO DB after 2 weeks I should transplant again?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 28, 2008)

pigpen said:


> so db after 2 weeks i should transplant again?


sorry for the delay... I tried to answer this morn. And the server kept telling me some crap error stuff...!

??? Not nec. I have been thinking of missing the 6" step to see what will happen... Not only less work but dirt too! I kinda do this so i can give the clones away, but still take pick of litter!
I use the large tubs aswell because they hold alot of water and i grow monsters'... When i do a 6" pre~runner, i have to water that one alot, like every othier day... So a bigger pots does mean more room for the plant and water... But its also timing when to put into blm... So she dosn't out grow the pots water abilities' is u know what im saying.!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## email468 (Jul 28, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> E' U SOUND LIKE A BABY HATER'... SHAME, THERE NOT FOR EVERYONE, BUT I WAS ONCE THAT WAY AND NOW "THE LITTLE SHT. OWNS ME" I WOULD NOT HAVE IT ANYOTHIER WAY! DB.~TLB! [/COLOR]


oh no - not a baby hater at all - i mean where else are new growers going to come from? just not for me is all.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 28, 2008)

I felt the same way till "him"! Lol and now "really"! "what was i thinking"... Have to have "him" now! Its crazy to me! But addicted to minime! "hard core" ofcoarse he's way cool and i got way lucky! Glad a brat like da bunny was not birthed' lol db.~tlb!  see if she's paying attention. Lol


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 28, 2008)

oh a two year old so nice...your very lucky..and i wish your fam the best of luck..and your other fam..the one that grow's green sticky bud's...da plantDOC


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 29, 2008)

There is going to be a difference without the interim transplant. With your schedule I am not sure you will notice any real difference. What will happen is that your above ground growth will slow while the plant fills the container with roots. I am sure yours would be back growing above ground with that 6 to 8 week time frame, and the only difference it might make is in the time they are ready for limbing. Be interesting to find out. VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 29, 2008)

Then i must give it a try.... It will just save me a couple more steps and i cant see why it wouldn't work out... Db.~tlb!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 29, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> I felt the same way till "him"! Lol and now "really"! "what was i thinking"... Have to have "him" now! Its crazy to me! But addicted to minime! "hard core" ofcoarse he's way cool and i got way lucky! Glad a brat like da bunny was not birthed' lol db.~tlb!  see if she's paying attention. Lol


and to think I have just began thinking about doing permiliary resurch on breeding...
I saw a plant I have fallen in LOVE with... it has a rainbow... an is short.
mostly indica... for the first time ever this plant alone has given me reason to really want to learn alot more about this aspect. its called a Pre 98" Bubba Kush. and its just gorgious I think....

And now come to read that MY friends don't think da bunny should learn
breeding .... dang


----------



## email468 (Jul 29, 2008)

i think you can get those red leaves by a combination of nutrient deficiency and cold nights.

like bunnies need to research breeding


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 29, 2008)

THOSE DO LOOK GOOD, SOME FRIENDS JUST LET ME BARROW ED'ROSENTHALS'S BOOK OF BUDS 1 AND 2 THERE IS SOME CRAZY PIC'S IN IT OF BUDS!!!

like bunnies need to research breeding  LMAO "AGREED"


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 29, 2008)

My thought exactly, I think she noticed the jab db. Earl has done some research in breeding, Vote to legalize was taking a strain to the cannibus cup, possible a few years ago, I think we even have a forum subject for that and Fd's effort there are legendary.

I think skipping the interim size will make a difference, read the bible its in there. I know I quoted it to someone a few years back, maybe page 124 and 125? Only the most vigorous should be moved on, how do you save dirt by not doing the interim. A review of your transplant shows a neat clean operation, and the establishment of a good sized anchor for the monsters, skip that and lose one.... I guess you could lose one sometime.lol If its a matter of the extra watering you can always mechanize that. RUn to waste drip setup on a timer, it wouldn't take you three watering to dial that in, you could even use pieces of soaker hose in a circle around the plant to match your current watering pattern. Just some thoughts. VV


----------



## sm0ke5150 (Jul 29, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> I think skipping the interim size will make a difference, read the bible its in there. I know I quoted it to someone a few years back, maybe page 124 and 125?


Marijuana Horticulture: The Indoor ... - Google Book Search


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 30, 2008)

Me apple experiment thread has been updated tonight please come vote, and check the newest p~o~r~n! Of the apple!!! All are welcome to post up!... Update on here tom~arrow! Db.~tlb!


----------



## kulan hunter (Jul 31, 2008)

bring on the porn. i have tissues to spare.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 31, 2008)

Kh' click the exps, in me sig.... And hold the hell on.!!!! Db.~tlb! 
you may need a bigger box!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 31, 2008)

BUNNY's wounded!!!!
dang thc.... ya never even went to see da bunny 
after MrEmail poked its eye out... an after all dat 
winning ya did over @ Emails rooms....
sheese,,, you best bring em cookies.......


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 31, 2008)

post #39, I knew I visited your journal once, been a long time,you never forget that title


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> post #39, I knew I visited your journal once, been a long time,you never forget that title


MAN I WENT BACK TO READ THAT.!!! WOW THIS GOT LONG! THAT SEEMED LIKE FOREVER AGO....LOL! AND I ALSO NOTICED I DONT NOT RETURN THE HIT! SO OUCH! MY "BAD" AND MY APG'S kiss-ass! MORE IN TUNE WITH THE SHOCKRAS' NOW! SO LIKE U SAID "LETS PLAY"!
DB.~TLB!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 1, 2008)

Its not because you didn't reply,I'm not like that.

This is like a big ole amusement park, so many rides, takes a while to ride them twice sometimes.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

I do agree.... But i like to return, the kindness, and hate when i slip up! So clean slat' and lets go get into some trouble. Hehehehe!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 4, 2008)

I WANTED TO START A NEW JOURNAL, BUT AM GETTING BURIED, AND I DONT THINK IT WILL HAPPEN THIS ROUND... SO! NEXT CLONE RUN!!! WE WILL TRY HARDER TO GET IT GOING.

ON THE OTHIER HAND THAT LEAVES A ROOM THAT HAS NOT BEEN COVERED WITH U ALL... SO PUT THE WADERS ON "FLOOD COMING"...!!!

AS MOST THAT READ ME WILL KNOW!, I HAD ONE STRAIN ABOUT A COUPLE MONTHS AGO...TOLERANCE WAS WAY BUILT UP, SO I DID SOME REACHING OUT, AND STARTED A LOCAL GROUP, THAT IS LIKE A CO~OP! AND BOY HAS IT PAYED OFF!  SO HERE WE ARE~! 
THE GROW SIDE~


















SOME ZEN~






ALL SMALL POTS ARE MY "CLONE TO KILL" TO PASS BACK OUT TO THE NETWORK! THE GREY TUBBED' ARE THE ONLY ONES' THAT WILL MAKE THE TRIP INTO THE BLM. ROOM!
OK ON THE LEFT WE HAVE, PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT....R~ DOA' THE STORY BEHIND THIS ONE IS CRAZY FUNNY "IF YUR INTERESTED" ???






THIS IS THE MONSTER' "LOL"! ??? NORTHERN LIGHTS ???






HERE WE HAVE AN AK47 BOTH THIS AND ABOVE ARE 2WKS 4DAYS IN GROW. TOTAL LIFE 2WKS CLONE, 2WKS 6" POT... AND 2WKS~4DYS= 6WKS 4DYS!.






A BETTER SHOT OF THE AK~






THE BLACK BERRY WIDOW~ SHE IS A CO~OP CLONE THAT WAS PUT IN THE BIG MIX, SO THE DATES ON HER ARE THE SAME APPROX. GIVE OR TAKE A WK.






BLUE BERRY, I HEAR ITS A CALI' STRAIN, WITCH IS EASIER TO CLONE???






HERE'S ANOTHIER SHOT, OF THE BLUE B. ON HER PERCH!






MORE CLONE TO KILL'S FROM THE CO~OP!






HERE WE HAVE A DELTA~9 LEFT SIDE!






GREEN SPIRIT~ R.






AND A BLUE RHINO~ CENTER.






OK...........KEEP THE WADERS ON...WERE MOVEN ON TO THE BLM. SIDE!!! DB.~TLB!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 4, 2008)

I love it.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 4, 2008)

DB......jeese............its just beautiful! If i can talk the better half into moving back west, i'm def. going to be your neighbor!!!! 

But, do you know much about BB? I have some on the way from BC seed king. I'm excited to grow a "real" strain!!

PS...I HAVE BUD SITES!!!!!!!!
I'll post after work!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 4, 2008)

OK U STILL WITH ME... LETS TALK BLM.! I GUESS IM PERPETUAL, LOL JUST KINDA LEARNED THAT!!! SO HERE'S WHAT WE GOT! 
STARTING IN ONE CORNER AND WOKING ARE WAY AROUND THE ROOM!
ITS GETTING LOADED IN HERE SO BARE WITH ME!
1ST WE HAVE ARE HAG~7 BLACK BERRY WIDOW ONE WK. IN!






NEXT TO HER THE HAG~8 AK47. BOTH THIS AND THE ABOVE ARE, THE NEXT EXPERIMENT RUNNERS!  FOR THE APPLE!






THERE TOPS AS THE SIT PERCHED'






ACROSS THE ROOM FROM THEM IS THE HAG~6 GETTING CHOPPED THIS WK. ON THUR'S.






THE WHITE WIDOW "MAKER" BIG GIRL IN THE LEFT CORNER!
CANT FIT HER ALL IN "WAY BIG" SO A TWO~FER' BOTTOM'






TOP~






OK IF I CRAM MY PHAT ASS INTO THE CAB. HERE, AND HOLD THE CAM. AT MY THROAT! "HA! CRAP I CAN GET HER IN A PIC'... 8 FOOT CIELING IN THE ROOM, SHE IS ABOUT A FOOT OFF OF IT! 






TO HER RIGHT A TWO~FER HERE AS WELL!












AND THE MONSTER, SAME AS ABOVE... THAT GREETS YOU AS YOU WALK IN THE BLM. DOOR!












A GROUP SHOT!






AND THERE TOPS!






ALITTLE PORN OF THE WW. FIRST THEN THE MONSTER'S'
WERE COMING INTO OUR 5TH WK. OF BLM!
WW.






M.




































OK THATS IT THE WADER'S CAN COME OFF'......... THE APPLE THREAD WILL BE UPDATED TODAY ASWELL, SEEING HER TIME IS SHORT!!! YOU KNOW ANY AND ALL COMM'S ARE WELCOME!!! HOPE U HAD A GOOD RIDE!
  DB.~TLB!


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks for that but as the saying goes..you owe me a new keyboard lol


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 4, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> db......jeese............its just beautiful! If i can talk the better half into moving back west, i'm def. Going to be your neighbor!!!!
> 
> But, do you know much about bb? I have some on the way from bc seed king. I'm excited to grow a "real" strain!!
> 
> ...


i am starting to hear, "like a bad puppy mill" that there is alot of diff strains, that are the same name, i feel its the crazy "i think i know what im doing' like making a strain dirty... So im glad u got some coming from a bank, we both could have entirely diff. Plants! But when u get yur stash of seeds, hit me up and we will make sure the money and time is not waisted'

and thanks for the hits gentlemen' db.~tlb!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 4, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> thanks for that but as the saying goes..you owe me a new keyboard lol


I THINK THE TLB GET'S GROUP RATES ON THOSE AT "EST UY" AS NOT TO NAME NAMES! BRENDON420' NICE TO SEE YOU AROUND, HOPE ALL IS WELL, IT LOOKS IT!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 4, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> i am starting to hear, "like a bad puppy mill" that there is alot of diff strains, that are the same name, i feel its the crazy "i think i know what im doing' like making a strain dirty... So im glad u got some coming from a bank, we both could have entirely diff. Plants! But when u get yur stash of seeds, hit me up and we will make sure the money and time is not waisted'
> 
> and thanks for the hits gentlemen' db.~tlb!


Oh and you know this!!!! I'm glad i'll be getting an actually strain too!!! 

Its about the first of the second week of flowering for sweetness......I've used 1/4 nutes twice and i seem to be keeping her on the brink of too much....which is where i wanted to be....but i was thinking about introducing AJ at 1/4 cup/gallon. 
She's drinking almost a gallon every 2 days or so, i wanted to go;
1st water(yest)- Tap water set out
2nd water- AJ
3rd water- water (every other 3rd watering add 30ml h2o2)
4th water- 1/4 nutes. (move dosage up as time goes on)

Whatcha think?


----------



## JayDRO (Aug 4, 2008)

looking good, nothing new here lol


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 4, 2008)

WoW D.B they are looking very good healthy and green!!! that one that you said you was going to chop what is the name of that one...it look's hevy...goog job bro...keep up the hard work...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 4, 2008)

You got a forest in there,Bri.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 4, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> oh and you know this!!!! I'm glad i'll be getting an actually strain too!!!
> 
> Its about the first of the second week of flowering for sweetness......i've used 1/4 nutes twice and i seem to be keeping her on the brink of too much....which is where i wanted to be....but i was thinking about introducing aj at 1/4 cup/gallon.
> She's drinking almost a gallon every 2 days or so, i wanted to go;
> ...


sounds good i would go with the 1/4-1/2 cup per gal. On top of her reg. Nute sched. Like an additive!



jaydro said:


> looking good, nothing new here lol


lol! Man ur telling me! The monster is the bitty now! The ak is going to be hugh! Bigger the widow was i do believe!



da plantdoc said:


> wow d.b they are looking very good healthy and green!!! That one that you said you was going to chop what is the name of that one...it look's hevy...goog job bro...keep up the hard work...da plantdoc


that is the white widow that has ben getting the apple juice for her run in the blm. She's the hag6 outa the exps' link in sig. I dont know if yur in there or not, u might want to take a look.!



tetrahyc said:


> you got a forest in there,bri.


its getting to the point that i do have to crawl on the floor to get in and around for what is needed.!!! I leave a trail of popcorn, as not to get lost! Lol!

thanks for all the hits...db.~tlb! 

no mary "stuck up bitch"... Hope his pop's is ok... All should give him a hit, as a show of our support! Jmt's


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 4, 2008)

subscribed - what a pain in the ass starting from scratch...


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 4, 2008)

Petty Bullshit said:


> subscribed - what a pain in the ass starting from scratch...


LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL 
were you naughty????
keep da name add da pic.... 
I dare ya


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 4, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL
> were you naughty????
> keep da name add da pic....
> I dare ya


I did not post anything bad. I am hoping my old account can be fixed.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 4, 2008)

Petty Bullshit said:


> I did not post anything bad. I am hoping my old account can be fixed.


i know you...
you not naughty.... you funny guy..
quick and sharp....


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 4, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> i know you...
> you not naughty.... you funny guy..
> quick and sharp....


thank you. perhaps i had too many posts with my other account!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 4, 2008)

It is still running you as invis... I was getting the same this morn. And the othier day...and then alot of new stuff.. I would give it a try now!??? I realy like the new name tho! Nutte'


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 4, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> It is still running you as invis... I was getting the same this morn. And the othier day...and then alot of new stuff.. I would give it a try now!??? I realy like the new name tho! Nutte'


i just tried again .. same deal. This account works great. my old account either doesn't load at all or returns errors.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 5, 2008)

Good morn. Pb' still same issues.!!! Db.~


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

ello mate. whasup...what issues...sorry i'm not up to date!


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 5, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ello mate. whasup...what issues...sorry i'm not up to date!


can't login to my old account - server just hangs and hangs. I started a support thread and RIU is helping. haven't heard from any mods yet though.

i'm email468 in case you're wondering...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

maaaaan....fuuck....did u do sumfin wrong....did u do sumfin that can get u banned ??  yes i was wondering, coz i saw the thread!


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 5, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> maaaaan....fuuck....did u do sumfin wrong....did u do sumfin that can get u banned ??  yes i was wondering, coz i saw the thread!


what thread? I did not post anything that went against RIU rules.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 5, 2008)

Sent a pm to fdd2blk. About it e'........!!! Db.~

hey chee' cheers mate check the apple thread the pre harv. Pic's went crazy! Good! Db.~


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

nah man i'm not sain that ....shit im confused now....i mean that i saw the post with the lost acount and shit....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 5, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> nah man i'm not sain that ....shit im confused now....i mean that i saw the post with the lost acount and shit....


no i gota chee' i was just~ letting u know about the apple th. Nice to be on with ya the last couple!!!! We dont get that very often... Cool. Cheers. And a big puff puff.........pass to ya! Db.~


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 5, 2008)

DB you silly prick, what's new brotha?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 5, 2008)

Been follow you around...for a bit replying to yur stuff.!!! Ben a while greenie' what u doin home... And check the apple its crazy! Db.~


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm at work, logged in through someone else's network. So it's safe. I'm about to go grab some grub, then I'll hit it up.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 5, 2008)

Boy is getting up so i will try and be on tonight, the wife is home so some time with her tonight as well, but i will give it a shot and try and be on before she gets home... Db.~tlb!  crap miss ya bro!


----------



## honkeytown (Aug 5, 2008)

finally subscribed....I have some reading to do now  setup looks bad ass


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 5, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> no mary "stuck up bitch"... Hope his pop's is ok... All should give him a hit, as a show of our support! Jmt's


Your the bomb bro!! thanks for the support! was making my way to my journal but Ill let ya know here. He is good! the cracked him open today and did there thing! I spoke with him a couple of hours ago and he says he feels like a fucking fat donkey kicked him in the chest, but in general feels good considering! so I am relieved and happy!!

Cant tell you how bummed I am I had to cancel my trip! but life happens! Ill get up there soon im sure! Im not even gonna comment on the grow.. I can only say fucking incredible so many times ya know....kiss-ass
IM out on the the next thread I am sribed to... keeping up with all these journals is more work than I would have ever thought! miss a day or two and ya have fucking war and peace to read!

Peace and paper plates fools!

HHM~~~TLB haters beware!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 6, 2008)

WAY NICE TO HEAR ON THE POP'S....HEARD THOSE OP'S WERE A BITCH "ITS THE CHEST SPREADER"... AM WAY BUMMED AS WELL, BUT WE CAN MAKE ARE OWN HARV. FEST~ WE DONT NEED THEM, "JUST MY BACKYARD" LOL! "SO THE JOINT WILL FIT" SO LETS KEEP TRYING TO PLAN THIS, AND GET YUR SHT. FIXED UP AND HEAD UP HERE!...

IM out on the the next thread I am sribed to... keeping up with all these journals is more work than I would have ever thought! miss a day or two and ya have fucking war and peace to read!
NOW U KNOW HOW MY CRIPLET ASS FEELS, AFTER AN ASS HANDING HARV. TONS OF PIC'S THAT NEED TO BE POSTED, AND WAR AND PEACE TO READ... THEN THE HATE MAIL STARTS FOR BEING GONE AND MISSED. LOL! AHHHH! TO BE LIKED! TAKES ALOT OF WORK BUT WORTH EVERY BIT. DB.~TLB! 

DEEP BREATH ABOUT THE POP'S!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 6, 2008)

Just got caught up, Pb would be hard to do, we can make that work, Mrs. hope all is still well, GrnMn get growing, Mary started his trip? VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 6, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Just got caught up, Pb would be hard to do, we can make that work, Mrs. hope all is still well, GrnMn get growing, Mary started his trip? VV


STONER~ WTF! PB GUESS "PENUT BUTTER"

MRS. HOPE ALL IS STILL WELL " ???? " WAY LOST ON THIS ONE!

GrnMn get growing............AGREED AND "HE HAS BEGUN" 

TRIP CANCELLED DUE TO POPS HEALTH ISSUES, AND CAR! FOR HIM!/HER "WHAT EVER"! LOL


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 6, 2008)

PettyBullshit, Mrs McGregor, I caught the health problem and pops, just never found the source, she quoted you, I didn't find it, and ok, I guess I missed that, they go together? VV


----------



## sm0ke5150 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey db check out my thread. I harvested!!! links in my sig


----------



## HazyEyes (Aug 9, 2008)

HeY BuddY.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

again I have spotted db


----------



## pigpen (Aug 9, 2008)

HAHA thats great


----------



## honkeytown (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats a long fuckin thread bro...after reading it I must say...you are one hardcore, punk rock sob mofo....and you grow some nice weed


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 10, 2008)

U WILL SMOKE A "TURD" IN HELL FOR THIS ONE! "MARY"~! 

MY CHEEKS ARE KILLING ME! LMFAO........
ITS' THAT DAM APPLE JUICE THREAD, EVERYTIME I LEAVE THE HOUSE, THE POV. ATTACK ME! AND TAKE NEEDLESS PIC'S, I WAS ONLY HEADED TO ONE OF THOSE DRIVE THRU "CAR" WASHES FOR MY WEEKLY SHOWER!

IM STILL WONDERING WERE THEY PUT THE "CAT. D~9" MOTOR THAT ROCKETS THAT HUNK AROUND!... DID U READ THE CORNER OF THE PIC??? "EVIL MINK" HE NEEDED TO BACK AWAY FROM THE "TEET" ALONG TIME AGO!

MARY' WHEN U COME FOR A VISIT, IMA DOSE YUR ASS WITH A COOKIE' BITCH' LOL! CANT WAIT! YOU AND THE VV'! WE GUNA GET SOOOOO! HIGH! "SHOW U HOW WE PLAYS IN THE OREGON"  DB.~TLB! 

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
PUFF PUFF ..........PASS TO YA MARY' 



hothousemary said:


> again I have spotted db


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 10, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> Thats a long fuckin thread bro...after reading it I must say...you are one hardcore, punk rock sob mofo....and you grow some nice weed


LOL! I WILL TAKE THIS AS A COMP...! I DO PRIDE MYSELF IN BEING A~
"one hardcore, punk rock sob mofo" ESP. THE SOB MOFO PART! LOL
  DB.~TLB! 

ANYTIME, WERE ON THE TLB!








EXCEPT MARY'


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> LOL! I WILL TAKE THIS AS A COMP...! I DO PRIDE MYSELF IN BEING A~
> "one hardcore, punk rock sob mofo" ESP. THE SOB MOFO PART! LOL
> DB.~TLB!
> 
> ...


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 10, 2008)

If that guy can lift himself out of that chairs and hang from a rope to take pictures I will call him SIR. lmao VV


----------



## honkeytown (Aug 10, 2008)

total compliment Db...i thought I was a tough dude.....till I made it through your thread man...nothing but respect to you and your grow...plus...we have the same first name so you must be an alright guy


----------



## bfq (Aug 11, 2008)

sorry i aint been around DB... still lurking every few days for the bud porn though


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 13, 2008)

There is some serious irony going on here.
I bought these seeds because I thought that White Widow was a relatively short and bushy plant with most of the bud on a big fat main cola.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Seems like I might have a battle on my hands trying to keep these things below 5ft.
I was hoping they would be about 30 35 inches. I guess a lot depends on the length of time I veg for.

You going to harvest it yourself or get a lumberjack to fell that big bugger for you? lol!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 13, 2008)

I found the widow to be ideal for a sog grow, I did not veg them for the 6 to 8 weeks DBB does, more like four weeks, they finished around 30 ". VV


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

I got a new vid game for ya db


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 15, 2008)

hahahahah....shiiii


----------



## bfq (Aug 15, 2008)

hey dont be fuckin wit MC Hawking!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

db has figured out how to get those giant buds!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 20, 2008)

hahahaha....maaaaaan!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

Hang in there DB.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 20, 2008)

hey tetra, did u read the forum rules


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey cheetah I pay $ for it, did you read the Elite rules ??


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

no man im regular user hehehe....no mean to offend ya of anykind....


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

No worries M8, REP+.


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 21, 2008)

Top Class Journal


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 21, 2008)

That Stephen Hawk. pic is fucking hilarious hothouse!

DB, what's going on man? Where's all the pics??


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 21, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> That Stephen Hawk. pic is fucking hilarious hothouse!
> 
> DB, what's going on man? Where's all the pics??



He's dealing with house guest and pain......He tries to pop on but they are staying in the Comp. room. .. . .. .. .
I know some people that talk to him are at some DR. SKUNK school or some other site. I don't know if they've talked to him but you might wanna check.

 ~~TLB


----------



## winn420 (Aug 22, 2008)

wsup db, just letting you know I'm still alive and I still have my freedom...lol. Come check out my journal when you get a chance...peace


----------



## bfq (Aug 23, 2008)

so you say DB is turning his house into a Bong And Breakfast?


----------



## Bellicose (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey DB! I moved the two widows that you gave me to the bloom room today. I figure its been about 11 weeks since you and me cloned them. I topped them once at 7 weeks from clone. If you only cheat a little, they were both 40 inches high, and dammned near as fat. They each have three main top branches with stems like broccoli all the way to the top. I am forever in your debt. 

Going on your advice, I fed the 10 babys today, that I cloned a week ago. I agree with you that many growing babies eat alot of food. Check it out, I found a perfect way to add the nutes. I pulled the riser out of the drain, turned on the pump, and the water just pumped up out of the reserv tank, and just right down the drain. I slowly poured a gallon of water with 3 ozs of grow, and 72 ml of hygrozyme into the drain to mix with the water coming up from below. This caused a good mix. I let it run about 10 minutes, just recirculating thru the drain without filling the table. I apologise for taking the credit if you already told me to do it that way, and i forgot and rediscovered the trick.

Hope you are pain free........... Bellicose


----------

